# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post A Picture Of Yourself

## mandopete

The Breedlove thread below and the picture of Dale (if that's really him) got me to thinking about posting a picture our own funky-bad selves. #I realize that many folks would be uncomfortable doing this, but it might be a bit of fun. #What the heck, I'll even kick it off. #Here's one of me playing Lance Brittain's 1914 Gibson mandola.....

----------


## mandopete

Looks like the dang picture got messed-up, oh well.......

edit

----------


## SlowHands

And I thought it was an original Picasso...

----------


## mandodude

Cool idea, Pete!

Here's me...

;-)

----------


## Django Fret

Here's one of me...

----------

Pete, what a bunch of "Wieners"! They won't post their real photos.......... 

 Not a dang one of you can be any uglier than I am.....

----------


## G_Smolt

I'll bite. 
And no, I aint the one with the B#$jo...

----------

Hey, is that "Silent Bob" on the guitar?

Tom, I thought you said you were 50, I don't see a grey hair on your head....... #

I was called a "grey headed old man" on my daily Wal Mart Safari......Road rage is bad, but at Wal Mart I suffer from aisle rage.......ARGH!

----------


## Albert Whiting

i'm the sexy one with the mandolin

----------


## mandodude

WOW... how'd ya get your mic stands to balance on that big, balding guy's head???

----------


## mandopete

Hey mandodude - has anyone ever told you that you bear a striking resemblance to The Dawg!

Come on folks, let's see yer ugly mugs! #

----------


## mandodude

> WOW... how'd ya get your mic stands to balance on that big, balding guy's head???


Wait a minute... I GOT IT!! #

I RECOGNIZE THAT BALDING GUY!! #That's my ol' buddy... guy by the name of "Mike Stands!" #Mike used to play mando in and old band of mine back in Nantucket (I played guitar back then)! #We had to let him go, though. #Poor guy... couldn't quite buck it...

;-)

----------


## mandodude

> Hey mandodude - has anyone ever told you that you bear a striking resemblance to The Dawg!


Y'know, Pete, I get that ALL THE TIME! Aside from my pickin', folks even say I LOOK like him, too...

;-)

----------


## Django Fret

OK Mandopete, you asked for it. 

This is about the ugliest mug I could find on short notice.

----------


## mandopete

You guys CRACK ME UP!

----------

Mav, your wife told you the overall's were ok but that T shirt is her dust rag...........LOL

----------


## mandodude

Cool shirt, Mav!

Were you REALLY in Debbie Gibson's Fan Club??

;-)

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Guess which one is me. This is my band ,One Lucky Guy.

----------


## Bob Kellett

And here's my ugly mug wearing one of Ken's shirts, a Rigel hat,and playing my Rigel A+ Deluxe.

----------


## Eugene

My wee "band" and me (with my _other_ instrument):

(mine is the harriest of these ugly mugs).

----------


## mandopete

Love it, love it, love it - Keep 'em commin' !!!

----------


## Kbone

Hey Smolt ! is that bikergrass you guys are playing  


kbone ( lover of harleys )

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Okay. You talked me into it. This was posing for my "Before" picture in the Slimfast promotion...

----------


## evanreilly

Here is a picture of me, taken with another good mandolin player.

----------


## OlderThanWillie

And here I am with a bunch of good mandolin players:

----------


## jessboo

heres my daughters favorite picture of me

----------


## JimW

Here's a picture of me taken last year. This is a Rigel A+ Deluxe in Atomic finish. I loved this little mandolin, but you know how MAS makes you shuffle around your current inventory to get that other mandolin you just got to have. 

Jim

----------


## Thomas

The family that lays together.........
There. That make you feel better, Dale?

----------

LOL........Tom I tip my hat to ya! I'm raising 3 teenagers 13-15-17 & the thought of starting over with little ones at my age strikes terror in me. But, I also think we are much better equipped to be parents at our "age" than we were at say 20.........Oh, I see you have a Poodle......uh, every kiddo should have a dog....or a Poodle! #

Like I have any room to comment, we have a chiwawa....

----------


## Thomas

Actually, it's a Bichon Frise. We don't have anything French in our house. Oh no, here we go again. Please put the lid back on those worms.

The thought of 3 teenagers is much more ghastly to me. LOL.

----------


## ethanopia

This is a cool thread it will be a good refference for finding people at festivals...

Ever since this crazy picture was taken I've told myself that if I ever did a solo album this would be the cover...or something similar that is, just wierd enough to obscur my ugly mug but not wierd enough to scare children away...

----------


## mandodude

Note to all:

I had the pleasure of seein' Ted (mandohack) in concert this weekend...



...that ain't no "Before" picture...

;-)

----------


## mandopete

Hey Ted - where's the "after" picture?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Ted

----------


## mandolooter

Taken by my daughter Melody

----------


## oldwave maker

Apologies in advance for scaring the women and children, this was the last photo taken of El Vez and I before we entered the federal halfwit protection program, current whereabouts unknown......

----------


## mandopete

oldwave maker - is that one of them new fretless, upright bass mandolins?

The King Lives!

----------


## John Ely

I'm the cute one.

----------


## Walter

Mandolooter,

What is the make of the mandolin in the photo? I can't quite tell.

----------


## mandolooter

Its an early 80's Givens. I've only had it for a month and a half or so and Im in mando heaven. I had heard three or four in person and read quite a bit of hype about his mandolins here on the cafe and around the internet. That and the fact they were made right here in Idaho got me started looking for one. Its turned out to be everything I was lookin for. I still haven't had a chance to compare it side by side with some of the ones I heard around here...maybe at next months meeting of the I.B.A. I'll get my chance. I posted a pic of the headstock under the headstock thread a few days back if ya wanna take a look. Thanks for the interest and keep on pickin!!

----------


## J. Wiens

Hey cool thread....Great to see who's who here. Here's me and one of my instruments.....Jamie Wiens

----------


## doublestop

Hey, I am really enjoying all these photos!! What I want to know is how do I get a T-shirt like Bob Kellett's? Is that the evolution of the mandolin player? I can't really tell. Does Mando Medic have anymore of these for sale? I would really like one in a medium!!!! Does anyone know? Are you out there Mando Medic? I am in Lock Haven, not far from your old stomping grounds.

----------


## mandomick

No mando pics but I built this pre-MAS.

----------


## mandomick

Hey Ted, I think I was there when your "before" Pic was taken. Weren't you pickin' for gas money at that rest stop on I80 West?

----------


## Ancient

Here is a picture of the front cover of our new CD.

----------


## Bob Kellett

Doublestop,

      I got the shirt from Ken Cartwright through the classifieds here on the Cafe a few months ago. It's a great shirt, always gets a lot of comments! Contact Ken and see if he has any more to sell. Ken--- where are you!??!

----------


## cloyd

Hi all. Here's a picture of me (and part of my band) with Sam a couple weeks ago when we opened for him.

----------


## mandodude

Hey, mandomick!

That H-D sure is gonna look purtty onst ya get the sunburst finish done on 'er... er... ya ARE goin' with a sunburst finish, aint'cha? ...Be a shame to leave 'er "in the white" like that...

Mandodude

Seriously, man... NICE RIDE!! I ride myself... currently got an old ('82) Honda SilverWing Interstate and a newer ('00) Kawi W650 (y'know, the one that looks like an old Triumph Bonnie - what a SWEET RIDE that is!!). My philosophy: "You don't stop ridin' because you get old... you get old because you stop ridin'!"

----------


## Albert Whiting

did it work?

----------


## Thomas

I don't believe Sam looks too happy about that.

----------


## mandodude

WHOA! I used to play in a band called "Sam's Belly!"...


BTW... what's the dude in the white shirt doin'... fine tuning for better reception or what?? OUCH!!


Mandodude (who, before you ask, NEVER played in a band called "Sam's Nipple!")

----------


## mandopete

You guys are twisted!

----------


## mandomick

Hey Mandodude, Thanks. Sunburst it is! BTW only the wheels are HD, everything else was built from aftermarket.

Those Kaw's are sweet man, my brother has a real nice drifter.

----------


## tartan phantom

Me with my first axe.....uhhhh, 37 years ago..........

----------


## lucho

here I am with my band Nimloth...

----------


## earthsave

This is me playing on our community radio station's (91.3/98.1 FM WFHB) show "Saturday's Child" last year.

Hope I did this right... if not I'll try again.

----------


## Eugene

Is there some way we can hear Nimloth, lucho: CD, online samples, etc?

----------


## Crowder

Me and the wifey

----------


## Kbone

Mr. Crowder - you're one lucky guy... :Smile:

----------


## Bill James

Here's my first and only gig. They wouldn't let me turn my mic on, must be why I look mad.

----------


## Harrmob

I'm in the white shirt and hat, that is Cambell Mercer on Guitar. Guess where we were.....

----------


## mandolooter

His Old Kentucky Home?

----------


## mandopete

"I'm on my way to the old home"

Really cool, did you catch the spirit of Big Mon while you were there?

Hey Crowder - where's the mando content?

----------


## Brian Aldridge

Here's me at our website. I am the guy on the far left on the home page. There are links to more pictures too. While you're there, sign the guestbook!
http://www.blueandlonesome.com/index.htm

----------


## bratsche



----------


## Bob Kellett

I bet that's an ivory pick you're playing with bratsche!!

----------


## lucho

Hi Eugene: we don't have a CD yet.... just some crappy homemade tascam/PC recording. I started nimloth last year with musicians of the chilean Tolkien Society but so far we have already a website in Spanish with I think in the new update some sound samples of celtic trad music we play, also a few photos of me playing a couple of my mandos and woodwinds and teaching at the IV Mereth and other gatherings were the band has gone (the last one last week for St. Patrick day at Santiago Flannery´s festival) http://es.geocities.com/stcminastirith/nimloth.htm or Http://es.geocities.com/stcminastirith

----------


## Christopher Standridge

All right gang, here is my mug. You guys might recognize my buddy in the bibs.

----------


## Harrmob

The spirit of Big Mon was definately there. Jerusalem Ridge with Cambell Mercer playing guitar for me, at the old home place...that day was forever. We (wife, kids and I) were traveling and Rosine is sort of right off the interstate, we just popped in. Cambell is a really great guy too, super nice. The wife and kids normally can't tolerate too much "music", they quietly sat there and let daddy pick for 3 hours in Bill Monroe's front yard.

----------


## Albert Whiting

dude that's kind of weird

----------


## Albert Whiting

sorry posted that in the wrong place.

----------


## mcashion

Attempt to post pic.

----------


## mandopete

Harrmob,

What a great picture! #I hope your family got a sense of the history that must have been running through your mind. #Did you get to go inside the old home place?

----------


## SlowHands

I hope this works. This is my first attempt to attach an image.

Here's me just before trying out a more ancient material for strings...

----------

LMAO..........!!! You use a Tortise pick I presume!! #

----------


## SlowHands

Nope. Nothing beats Spotted Owl beak!

That's my girlfriend's cat and she was _not_ harmed in the taking of this picture...

----------


## Harrmob

Mandopete- I sure did get to go inside, and next to the fireplace where they said Bill first heard his Uncle Penn play the fiddle, laid an old mandolin, of which I noodled. It was an incredible experience, only an hour or so north of Nashville. I also took a picture of my wife rocking my littlest one in the same chair that Bill Monroe's mother used to rock him, but for some reason that picture had a huge blur in it and it did'nt come out. We drove on top of Jerusalem Ridge and just looked at the hills (kids were bored at this point). But what made even more special is picking with Cambell Mercer, that was a thrill. Then an older gentlemen pulled up and he said used to play guitar with Bill in the 50's and we got to play a few songs with him.

If you get chance, go and pay homage.

----------


## halfdeadhippie

I shampooed before I posed.






"as uncertain as it is uneven"
 # # # # # # # # # # # John Hartford

----------


## avanti

Here I am last Sunday night fulfilling a lifelong dream sharing the stage with Frank Wakefield! What a great experience.

Rob

----------


## Scotti Adams

..heres a pic of myself, Brian and my son at BRW Instruments. Thats my son,Ryan with my new(at the time) BRW F5C #20...Brian in the middle with a '23 Loar and me holding a '25 Fern. I also want to add to the Frank Wakefield experience. Frank used to come to town when I was younger. His sister lived in the same town I do..I think she is deceased now. My dad and frank go way back. Frank used to call when he needed a straight man for his shows and he would teach me the harmony parts on some of his tunes. We done many a concert together. Brian can probably tell you many a story on frank also. Frank is truly an American Icon...he should be, along with Red Allen in the Bluegrass Hall of Fame..

----------


## mandopete

> Frank is truly an American Icon...he should be, along with Red Allen in the Bluegrass Hall of Fame..


I couldn't agree more! Great to see these pictures and hear the stories about Frank. One my friends got to jam with him onstage at a concert a couple of years back. Seems like this is not an uncommon experience. From my perspective, I think it was probably the influence of Frank Wakefield that helped to create what we now call Dawg music

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea before there was Dawg there was Frank. There is also another mando player that alot of people have never heard of and thats Dorsey Harvey...Dave Harvey's dad...now there was a player....him and Frank could really light 'em up when they got together...sadly Dorsey has passed away...Monroe may have pioneered "the" style but Frank and Dorsey blazed the trail

----------


## mandomick

Look at that. A '23 Loar, '25 fern, a new BRW and not a s%#t eatin' grin amongst ya! Talk about a jaded crew.&lt;g&gt;

Thanks for the Frank Wakefield story. I've heard of him and it sounds like I ought to check out some of his music.

----------


## mad dawg

Here I am with my Spicer...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea....weve got faces made for radio....lol....we were kinda of clueless....kinda in a daze....didnt know where to start with so many fine mandos laying around

----------


## Ken Sager

This is me.

----------


## Mando Medic

This is really what Pete Goodall looks like. He's a two fisted mandolin player.

----------


## mandopete

Okay, back at ya Medic! #Here's one of Ken Cartwright. he's an All American Mandolin Picker!

(sorry 'bout the nose Ken, Photoshop is driving me nuts!)

----------


## Mando Medic

Touche Pete; good one. I think you stole that from The OBA site, and that will cost you a one year subscription.

----------


## elenbrandt

Her royal frumptitude - sans mandolin..

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Takes a lot of grease to get hair looking like this. Not nearly as much (hair) these days...

----------


## neal

Ellen, you're beeyootiful!
(not a stalker) Neal

----------


## mandopete

> Takes a lot of grease to get hair looking like this. Not nearly as much (hair) these days...


Hmmmmmmm, that kid looks a little too young to be out surfing the 'net all by his lonesome!

----------


## Rick

Me with my babies. (Don't tell my wife I said that).

- Rick

Information about the guitars at http://mywebpages.comcast.net/rajones19

----------


## mad dawg

Rick -- the Jazz arch-top at http://mywebpages.comcast.net/rjones19/ looks hella cool -- nice work!

----------


## dvatchka

Wonder if this will work...

----------


## Rick

Mad Dog (Jim) -

Thanks for your kind comments. The little thing is a blast to play. I'm looking forward to getting its three siblings completed. They'll hopefully sound even better - and will look a LOT better! I've got some stunning curly maple and Engelmann spruce. 

- Rick

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Mad Dawg,
Can you still pick with that splint on your arm?.
Imapickn

----------


## mandopete

Now we know why the dawg is peeved! #What happened, an accident or something else?

----------


## Bobbie Dier

5 weeks isn't that long . You'll be picking by summer.
Hang in there.
imapickn

----------


## Bobbie Dier

This is me giving Big Mon a big ole hug at Butch Baldassari's workshop in Nashville. He played Wayfaring Stranger like he meant it. I had to choke back a tear. 
imapickn

----------


## mad dawg

Great pic, Ima -- it looks like Bill had no intenetion of letting you go! #(And thanks for the encouraging words.)

Pete -- I severed both flexor tendons in my left pinky in a kitchen accident last January. #3 operations later, I now have about 85% of my original range of motion, but hopefully that's enough. #(We'll see in 5 weeks.)

But enough about me -- More pics please!

----------


## french guy

First picture is one of mine , there is 50 years ago , asking
to myself , must I go or NOT

----------


## french guy

And this one is the result of the ultime decision

----------


## mandodude

Hey french guy!

Who's the guy next to you in the first pic???

----------


## french guy

an unhappy competitor, Mandodude

----------


## french guy

if I remember exactly , 
he said to me "after you", coarse error

----------


## JanJan

Hey French Guy, I don't suppose you have an older brother living in Massachusetts, do you? Ooo-la-lah!!

----------


## mandodude

Hey, JanJan!

I think that's his brother with him in the first pic... he would've had to have been one _helluva_ swimmer to have made it to Massachusetts, though...

;-)

----------


## mandopete

> Pete -- I severed both flexor tendons in my left pinky in a kitchen accident last January. #3 operations later, I now have about 85% of my original range of motion, but hopefully that's enough. #(We'll see in 5 weeks.)


Man, I never knew cooking was so dangerous. #If I had known that #I would have pulled that _"recipes"_ thread from the Internet Cafe sooner!




Get well soon and get to pickin'


BTW - Am I the only person who thinks French Guy bears more than a passing resemblance to George Harrison? (not in his first picture though).

----------


## SlowHands

Hey, JanJan -
I live in Massachusetts and I'm _twice_ the man French Guy is. No. Really. I've gotta weigh twice what he weighs...

----------


## Chuck

First time I've tried to post an image, wonder if it will work. This is a great way to relax and unwind.

----------


## Chuck

Oh well!

----------


## Mando Medic

French Guy, I gotta say this before someone else does. I see the resemblence, but there must have been a gene defect. I could swear that's a guitar in your hand? Very cute!

----------


## french guy

Hey , Mando Medic , nobody's perfect , but I make an effort there, and in first I work hard the mandolin.

Hey JanJan , it's because I'm naked in the first pic, that you say ...  oooo-la-lah ? ? ? ?

----------


## zeke

Ok, let's see if this works.....

Looks like it will. This is a promo photo for our band (Moonlight Hoodoo Revue). I'm not the French guy, but at least I'm holding a mando.....

----------


## mandopete

> I'm not the French guy....


Hey, none of us are!

Come on folks, there must be a few other stragglers out there in mando-land who don't have the guts yet to post a picture!

----------


## midmando

Come on folks, there must be a few other stragglers out there in mando-land who don't have the guts yet to post a picture!

Ok, here's me - no mando though!

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Zeke!

Are those other guys all small, or are you jus' one BIG mando-player??!?

WHOA!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Zeke is definitely a man to be looked up to!

----------


## ffpizza5

I've spent some time putting together this collection of circa 1910 Gibsons. I've alway liked the black top Gibsons and once I got the fever, I decided to put together. My wife has been very patient.

1906 A4 mandolin
1908 F2 3 point mandolin
1911 h2 mandola
1913 h4 mandola
1914 k2 mandocello
1915 style O guitar
1913 style U harp guitar

This collection will be on display during the month of May in a gallery at The Rome Arts Center, Rome NY. Stop out to see this part of Americana.

----------


## Django Fret

That sure is one nice collection! 

It looks to me like you have an enviable combination of an understanding wife and a gorgeous group of Gibsons.

I'm sure all roads will lead to Rome to see these.

----------


## Kevin@bluegrassbrethren

I give.....here goes. A face only a mother could love....or not!

----------


## Shandy

Hmmm... okay. I think in this photo, someone had dropped a mic stand on my foot. Or I'm singing. I forget...

----------


## mad dawg

I see a lot of guitar players in these photos. Do any of you dare to post a pic of yourself with a Banjo?

----------


## Eugene

Your pre-1908 A-4 is lovely, ffpizza5. Quite an assemblage you have there.

----------


## Django Fret

OK mad dawg, but realize that I was younger and didn't know any better.

----------


## fishdawg40

Hey Django, lets see that picture of you smoking a ciggarette...

----------


## mandopete

Me not afraid!

----------


## Django Fret

fishdawg40, this the only photograph I could find of me smoking a cigarette. #It too was when I was younger and didnt know any better.

----------


## french guy

Okaay, just a small pic, for the "guitar allergics" . a pic taken two years ago, during a US trip , in a fabulous place which I would never forget, Cook Shack in Union Groove NC. I have much good friends over there and I wish to go back there as quickly as possible. And AT LEAST I play the mando!
Be carefull with critics , L@@k at the big foot in the foreground !! haha , 
Seriously , I hope much fun to all bluegrass and acoustic players.

----------


## BenE

Mandopete,
Is that some of that Seattle tobacco at the feet of you sword welding banjo man? :Wink: 
BenE

----------


## mandopete

Ummmmmmmmm, could be.

----------


## csar508

nice mullet zeke

----------


## strapper

I have a picture I would like to post but can't figure out how to get it small enough to put in here. Any suggestions?

----------


## SlowHands

Strapper -
If you have a photo editor, you should be able to edit the photo and bring it down to a smaller size. This will also shrink the size of the file. Give a shot!

----------


## strapper

Thats me on the left with my dad's Weber waiting for them to come back around to a chord that I knew. #Next is my youngest then my dad playing my Johnson (yes I know how that sounds) my sister on guitar and my oldest playing the violin. #What a great experience this was. #My dad is on here now and then as pard. #My folks and sister live in Hot Springs and we live in Wichita and we met for the weekend at another non playing sisters in Oklahoma City for the weekend.

----------


## bud

Hey French Guy,

Isn't the Cook Shack the best. We live about 5 minutes from there and visit on most Saturdays mornings. The crowds are bigger now but just as friendly. You must visit again

----------


## mandopete

Strapper - Looks like *The Kitchen Tapes* all over again. But we won't say anything about the Johnson though!

----------


## zeke

What's a mullet?

----------


## midmando

A haircut like yours - long in back, short on the sides and top.

There's whole webpages dedicated to the mullet... some love it, some hate it!

----------


## Shandy

I had a wicked mullet in '87... legendary in the prom pics. Business in the front, party in the back!

----------


## softshell

I guess I'll be bold and post too

----------


## softshell

...and then after a full day of playing bluegrass.

----------


## mandodude

Hey, softshell!

...Can't quite make out the headstock... what's that animal you're pickin' on in pic #1??

----------


## softshell

That's a GoldTone. Nice mandolin and real loud. It was my first F-hole and I had to pick thru a couple of them to get a good sounding one. It's got a great slashing rhythm sound but not much bottom on the breaks. I've since become a Rigel dealer so now I'm playing the Rigel more.

----------


## LilCreekster

Just cause I really enjoy seein everyone's pics, #I'll be good and share too LOL. #This is me and my mando...


And me with the guy who inspired (and still inspires  :Wink:  ) me to play...

----------


## mandobsessed

Hope this works. Here is me with my mando. Sorry no mullet.

----------


## Eugene

Here's a rightfully rare image of me sportin' winter beard. No mullet, but please be gentle regarding my haggard visage.

----------


## mrt10x

attempt 3, think ive got it so my ugly Marine Corps mug doesnt take up to much space. #Me and my new Weber, flyfishing inlay. #I may never touch my Martin again.

----------


## LilCreekster

THAT is the COOLEST inlay I have ever seen!! Nice!!

I'd better not show my fly fishing husband or he'll have my next mando all designed up before I know it LOL

----------


## Eugene

Very cool indeed, mrt10x. As fishing is my business, I'd love to see more. You should start a new thread with more detail shots. What model is the base for your instrument? The half-herringbone binding strikes me as an intriuguing nod to the very old fashioned.

----------


## mandodude

> Here's a rightfully rare image of me sportin' winter beard. #No mullet, but please be gentle regarding my haggard visage.


Hey, Eugene!

Haggard "Visage," huh?? Boy, jus' looks like an ol' bowlback to me.

BTW... I didn't know ol' Merle even _made_ mandolins!

;-)

----------


## mandodude

mrt10x,

Your face says it all, man! You look like jus' 'bout the *proudest* mandolin owner I've ever seen... and *rightfully so!!*

The custom inlay work is *AWESOME!* Did Bruce & Co. do it for you, or was it aftermarket? Sorta makes me wanna go out and get a motorcycle (my hobby) inlaid on my mando. In fact I would, 'cept, y'see, I've been savin' up to buy a Haggard "Visage"... 

Enjoy your "piece of art," buddy!

Mandodude

----------


## mad dawg

mrt10x: #Nice inlay work -- it appears that you've combined your two passions with this new mandolin. #By any chance do you also have mandolins inlayed in your favorite fly rod?

----------


## mandodude

> ...do you also have mandolins inlayed in your favorite fly rod?


Hey Mad Dawg!

I'm thinkin' of havin' my favorite fly *swatter* inlaid on my new Haggard "Visage"... does that count???

;-)

----------


## SlowHands

Hey, Mandodude -

That's funny. I used to play in a band called "Haggard Visage..."

----------


## Eugene

I must apologize for my predilection towards gross verbosity and the resultant obfuscation that it induces. By "haggard visage," I had referred to my wildly haired mug. The ol' 'tater bug is by Martin (was Merle a nickname for Martin?). Maybe I'll post another picture of its considerably less haggard visage elsewhere.

----------


## mandodude

> Hey, Mandodude -
> 
> That's funny. #I used to play in a band called "Haggard Visage..."


TOUCHE', buddy!!

----------


## PhilGE

Haggard Visage probably looks and smells a lot better than a Haggis Visage...

Hmmm... someone needs to come up with a tune called the Haggis Reel.

-Phil

----------


## mandopete

This Haggard Visage?  . . . . .

----------


## mandopete

Or this *Haggard* Visage!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Eugene, I can see that, like myself, you are blessed with the gift of gab. I, too, set out at one point to purloin a "Haggard Visage" of my own, but unfortunately for yours truly, my efforts were rendered nugatory by the interposition of subterfuges. Hopefully, I will soon overcome these negative contrivances, set myself off of this wicked path of sin, and take my rightful place among the lesser known visages of history. I thank you for the inspiration.

----------


## mandopete

Huh?

----------


## Eugene

Ah jbrwky,

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe. 

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
 Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"

----------


## John Ritchhart

Oh! Frabjous Day!
Callou! Callay!

----------


## mandopete

What, no vorpal sword?

----------

You guy's been sniffing the varnish again?......

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Dale's just feeling left out...
All this "POH-try," and nothing about a "young man from Nantucket..."

----------


## mandodude

> ...and nothing about a "young man from Nantucket..."


Did somebody call me???

;-)

----------


## BlueGrassPunk

Mad dawg, you bear an eery (though it may seem to other s a slight) resembelence to george clooney.. maybe its jsut me

----------

I once felt the urge to write poetry & as a Texan found that quite alarming. Went to the Doctor to find out what was causing it. Turned out my underwear was to tight......cured by "Fruit of the Loom"

So maybe you Poet's just need some new drawers......

----------


## mad dawg

I would prefer that my _income_ resembled his (side-benefit: my MAS would know no limits -- _except perhaps my wife_)

----------


## Django Fret

I did a quick search on the Internet and found this image under "Haggard Visage".

----------


## Eugene

The truth is out. We were born conjoined at the wildly haired mug. After corrective surgery and decades of therapy, I'm feeling much better. Poor Merle, on the other hand...

----------


## Harrmob

That is hilarious....

----------


## Banger

Me at a very very young age.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Here's me hacking away at poor Bondo. 

/Magnus

----------


## mandodude

> Mad dawg, you bear an eery (though it may seem to other s a slight) resembelence to george clooney.. maybe its jsut me


Hey, BlueGrassPunk!

C'mon now... I don't think ol' Mad Dawg looks *at all* like...



...Oh!... Wait a minute... George *Clooney*?? I thought you said Andy *Rooney*!!



_...never mind..._

----------


## elenbrandt

There once was a lady from mandolin
Who loved nothing better than original sin
She played with her strings, and other fine things
Until Scott edited her post and said "knock it off..."

----------


## Feanor

Here's me:

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Ok, here's me 'on top of old smokey'. Actually it's Dewey Point, and that's El Capitan and the Yosemite valley behind me.

I took the Backpacker mandolin with me, and discovered that it sounds much better when it's played with your gloves still on! 

 - Benignus

----------


## SlowHands

Hey, Benignus! I have a shot of me in much younger and presumably happier days on top of the Half Dome! Quite a view from up there, huh?

Elen: Got caught in a political discussion, I see! Welcome to the club...

Frank

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I am a big fan of the back country; especially when you head back in from the Owens Valley on the eastern side of the Sierra Mountains. Pretty amazing stuff back there.

"If I was on some foggy mountain top
 I'd sail away to the West
 I'd sail all around this whole wide would
 To the girl I love the best"

----------


## mrt10x

since we brought up the owens valley and the Sierras, this is me on top of Mt.Whitney in May 01. #I hope to haul a Sweet Pea with me on future trips. #The inlay is from the mandolin i posted earlier.. the brown on the right is from a small lake up near Bridgeport.

----------


## levin4now

Alright, I'm jumping into this foray a little late - me and my '46 Levin.

----------


## mandopete

Feanor,

Electric mandolin into a Marshall amp - now that is way *cool* !

----------


## mad dawg

> I thought you said Andy Rooney!!


Fortunately I don't drone on like Andy either! #At least I think I don't. #But what is it with kids these days? #When I was younger I remember...

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Mad Dawg!

I took another look at your pic... on second thought, I guess there _is_ something about you that _does_ bear a _little bit_ of a resemblance to Andy Rooney, but I can't quite put my finger on it... anybody??

----------


## Django Fret

Sorry Mandodude, I definitely think the resemblance is more Cooney than Rooney.

----------


## mad dawg

LOL!!!

Personnally, I tend to prefer BlueGrassPunk's and Django's shared observation about Clooney (George that is, not Rosemary ).

----------


## mandopete

......but at least it's not a haggard visage or even a haggis vision!

It appears that no one is safe.

----------


## resonant68

This is me!
I'm a brand new Stew Mac A5.
That geezer hangin' onto me is Ronnie.
He just finished building me and wanted to show me off but I was having a bad hair day! ;')

----------


## stanley

(I hope this works)

Great thread! 

But it has drifted a bit...so Ill drift it some morehere's me in the eastern sierra (rock cr)doing what I do best in a place I'm fortunate enough to have in my backyard. Sorry I don't have a photo of me with my Mid-Mo M2WHICH is much better lookin than me! Now if I can only learn how to play as well as I can ski

----------


## mandopete

Uh oh....no mando content - better beware 

I'm sure Django Fret or Mandodude can touch up your picture to include some form of mandolin content.

----------


## Davetnova

This is really to give PLilGE the Haggis -

X:1
T:Haggis, The
T:Taigeis Agus Dealg Innte
R:reel
C:Captain Simon Fraser
B:The Athole Collection
M:C&#124;
L:1/8
K:C
F&#124;E/F/G Gc GEEF&#124;E/F/G GB c2 ce&#124;E/F/G Gc GcGE&#124;D/D/D _BD F2F:&#124;
g&#124;ecgc eccg&#124;ecge f2fa&#124;ecgc acgc&#124;d/d/d _bd f2 fa&#124;ecgc eccg&#124;ecge fagf&#124;
ecdB cAGE&#124;D/D/D _BD F2F&#124;&#124;

But heres me, in the rain, anyway.

----------


## mad dawg

Davetnova -- thank you for showing us your Moon

----------


## mandodude

Hey mad dawg!

Let's be thankful he doesn't play a _sackbut!!_


Webster:
*sack-but* _n_: the medieval and Renaissance trombone


P.S. Hey, mandohack... you're a sackbut-kinda guy, aren't you??

----------


## mandodude

BTW, mad dawg...

If I were you, I'd hurry and post _something... anything!..._

You're sittin' at post number *666* right now... probably don't wanna hang around *that* number too long!!

----------


## ira

are we counting posts again...........
if so, i better get on another thread and quickly!

----------


## mad dawg

Something

----------


## mad dawg

Anything

&lt;whew!&gt;

----------


## mandopete

Oh come on folks, howza bout some more pitchers! Here's an old one back in my tie-dyed days with Fidelity Grange . . . .

----------


## G_Smolt

OK Pete here is another of me in my natural habitat...

Spring Steelheading in Alaska...Nothing finer. Our snowmelt took off last week, and since 04/26 I have been out every day, 2-3 fish a day...and no bears (knock on wood).

This picture is from "The Fortress of the Bears"...also known as "Secret Spot X, Map Y".

----------


## BenE

Nothing like fishing with a 12 ga. pump strapped to your back!

----------


## Eugene

Your image is beautiful and inspiring, Mr. Smolt (so is yours, mrt10x). #Here's one of how it's done on NY's Oak Orchard Creek in the fall. #No bears, but I have chosen to fish decidedly downstream of the equally wily and dangerous salmon snaggers who congregate at the dam.

----------


## mandomick

Nice fish guys. Hey G_Smolt, many thanks for the previous heads ups about Split Lip Rayfield. Went to Bloodshot and copped their latest 2 records. Man those guys are screamin'. Freshest acoustic music I've heard In a while.

----------


## mrt10x

geeze theirs are so much bigger than mine.

----------


## G_Smolt

Yeah, Mick, SLR are (were, apparently) a great band, I have a lot of stuff from them.

Update on the daily trip (I posted that photo before I left)...Me and My fish'n partner went to a different locale today, and after 2 miles of skunkage, we hit the jackpot...9 fish hooked, 3 on the fly, All but one over 10 lbs, all chrome-bright natives...and the best part? 

We got it all on video. Heck of a thrill, can't wait for Monday, after the weekend warriors finish muckin' things up...

Oh, Yeah. I played a little mando today, too

----------


## PhilGE

How to prepare Haggis

And a nod to Davetnova

----------


## Kbone

ahh ! Alaska - I lived in Ak for 2 1/2 yrs, the last of the frontiers. Worked in a cannery on Kodiak, ate some good halibut, king crab...

----------


## Neil Gladd

This photo should be all the reason you need to learn classical mandolin! (I'm in the middle.) In 2001 I worked as an onstage costumed musician for a production of The Merry Widow. The score actually called for three tamburitzas, and I just had to play as many of the notes as I could on one mandolin! Here are more cast pictures:

http://www.neilgladd.com/MerryWidow.html

Neil

----------


## Scotti Adams

..lawdy lawdy lawdy...now thats what I call a fish..Im suprised you had a camera big enough...snicker...

----------


## Django Fret

Those fishing shots sure brought back some great memories. Here is another one of me with a keeper.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..now thats strange...my last post should have been after django's big fish....whats up with that?

----------


## Django Fret

Sorry Scotti, #there is nothing wrong. #I deleted the post to try and reduce the size of the photo and I guess you must have posted in between the time I re-posted it. A fish like this one just cannot be minimized, as you can imagine...

----------


## Scotti Adams

I like that fish....now ya'all do practice catch and release dont ya...?

----------


## Django Fret

Yes Scotti, I normally do practice catch and release, but as I mentioned, this one was a keeper for obvious reasons.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

More mando's ...less fish.

----------


## Eugene

Ah Scotti, like fine mandolins, large, *native*, predatory fish are beautiful things to be preserved for future generations. #However, it is my solemn duty to remove as many non-native Pacific salmonids from the Great Lakes, those that compete with our native _Salvelinus_ spp., as the law will allow.

And an "Aye" to Jim; please forgive my momentary indiscretion.

----------


## Bob A

On the whole, I'd rather be surrounded by merry widows than the more piscine critters; certainly they are warmer, at least as vigorous to play, and hopefully no harder to land. But it is a minor disappointment to find that Neil, surrounded by pulchritudinous and pneumatic females of the species, finds himself up and posting at the ungodly hour of 8AM. Shame. Of course, it may be that he too is a proponent of catch and release?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea I like to eat'em too....I probably release about half the ones I catch

----------


## mandopete

Dudes, we'll likely invoke the "rath of Tichenor" iffn this here thread morphs into a discussion of fishin' instead of mandolinin'

(nice fish anyway)

----------


## Django Fret

Mandopete, #do you think it would help if we add in some discussion about fish barbeque, or fish with bourbon? #Both those threads seem to have made it through OK. #When it comes down to both fish and mandolin playing, at least scales are relevant to both of them. #Which is a lot more than I can say for either barbeque or bourbon.

----------


## Scotti Adams

....hmmm..somethins smellin fishy around here

----------


## mrmando

Really bad digital shot with National Silvo electric.

----------


## mandopete

Thanks mrmando, you've saved us from the depths of fish, BBQ and bourbon. Although I do think we may elicit a discussion on the merits of eating BBQ'ed fish that has been marinated in bourbon. I hear that Bill Monroe used to say, "That's Good Eats!"

----------


## mrmando

Somewhere I have a picture of me playing in Vermont with Brooks Williams shortly after I sprained my ankle ...

----------


## VKochetta

Is it possible to tune a fish?

(name withheld)

----------


## mandodude

Hey, you can give it a try... just for the halibut!

(name just as withheld as VKochetta's))

----------


## OdnamNool

Salmon think you can tune a fish. I'm here to tell you that you can't. It takes sole, brother, sole...

----------


## mandodude

All this fish talk is giving me a terrible haddock...

----------


## mandopete

I still think we're goin' off into the deep weeds here (pun intended), but I think I may be able to bring this back to some mando content.

All you fish-heads should check out this new recording called Fishing Music. #It features one of the finest mandolin players around, namely Ben Winship. #It's a great mix of acoustic folk, blues & swing.

Okay now, get your fly back on the water!

----------


## LilCreekster

I don't fish... LOL. But I did get a new mando :-D (same me, different instrument LOL)

----------


## levin4now

Congratulations Creekster. Is that a Weber (excuse my ignorance - I can't quite make it out).

levin4now

----------


## LilCreekster

Yup! It's a custom Weber Yellowstone

----------


## Kbone

Nice looking mando Heather, does it have tone bars ? You also have another on order don't you ? MAS at your age - shame

----------


## Kevin K

LilCreekster,

Give us some more details on your new mandolin....

----------


## LilCreekster

> Give us some more details on your new mandolin....


Lets see... yup she's got tone bars! #Also a radiused fretboard, custom inlay and a tradional scalloped fretboard extension. #It is the sweetest sounding mando, I am completely in love! LOL




> You also have another on order don't you ? MAS at your age - shame


*hang head in shame* #yes, yes I admit it... LOL. #Yeah, I am on Bob Schneiders waiting list for #35. #Should be getting that Sept. 04 #Somehow I justifed buying the Weber now LOL, I kept falling in love with them at every mando shop I went into, and sept 04 really is a long ways away (does it sound like I'm making excuses? hahaha I thought so) Anyhow, my thought was to play this until that awesome baby is "born" and then sell it to pay for the new one. #But the more I play it the more I am thinking I gotta find a way to pay for my Schneider & still keep the Weber... MAS? #Dang. #I suspect I need help. Hahaha.

----------


## Kbone

Heather
Nah ! you're ok(mas), heck I'll be getting my Rose mandolin on order at the end of the month, I figured i needed another to back up my Brentrup ( self justification ) and to get a varnish ( french polish ) F model fully bound for 1800 it was worth the gamble.

----------


## Kevin K

KBone,

A fully bound, varnish F for 1800. Yikes I feel MAS creeping in.
Send info, send pictures, send money..........

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Nice Weber Heather!
the Scooped out fingerboard extention is a neat touch.
I myself am a big Weberphile. #"hey, buying Another mando never killed anyone.....it's the other folks in your life that will" I guess i'll post one.........of my weber that is....after all, the only thing worse than my looks is my mandolin playing.
http://www.craigmanganello.com/vpsouth....g

cheers!
-Russ

----------


## Mando Medic

Could you use this in your next video?

----------


## jessboo

Ken maybe they could use it if it was seafoam green

----------


## mandodude

> Ken maybe they could use it if it was seafoam green


WOW!! TOO WEIRD!!

I did a short stint with an obscure band back in the 80's...

*Seafoam and the Greenhearts!*

... rock 'n roll cover band... did a lot of Joan Jett stuff! Y'all may remember our one big hit... "I _Kinda Like_ Rock 'n Roll"...

;-)

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, that *is* weird.

----------


## Thomas

The next Rhonda Vincent. #At least she has the clothes about right. #I don't know, though. #That suit might be too big for Rhonda.

----------


## Eugene

Funny, you don't _look_ like a Thomas.

----------


## mad dawg

> Funny, you don't _look_ like a Thomas.


Sadly, Thomas' mom wanted a little girl, and dressed him accordingly.

----------


## Thomas

Now see? If I was Pittbull, I'd be spittin' mad at ya and making all kinds of threats. But, no. That's Natasha, my 3 year old, who wears bathing suits year-round. Not sure why, really, but I think it's because she's 3.

----------


## Eugene

She's lovely. Best of luck on her plucky endeavors.

----------


## mandopete

Great pic Thomas!

Maybe we should morph this thread into pictures of kids with mandolins. I know that first time I let my son play the mando, he was about 6 years old and he played each open string individually for about 30 minutes. I asked him why he was doing this and he said he was "trying to figure out a song". Turns out he was hitting the two G's and and two D's (G-G-D-D) and he thought it sounded like  *Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star*

----------


## mad dawg

> That's Natasha, my 3 year old, who wears bathing suits year-round.


LOL! I once had a boss whose boy that age decided he was a cat, so for the longest time he introduced himself as "Cat", and would often move about on all fours and speak in "Meow". (I'm not sure what this story has to do with wearing a bathing suit year round, but your little darling's story made me think of it nevertheless )

----------


## Django Fret

In case anyone is interested in seeing pics of some of the NY, CT, and MA Café regulars at a recent get together, check out that post in another thread, or see them here:
http://www.stormymorning.com/upstatemando/index.html

----------


## mandodude

> That's Natasha, my 3 year old, who wears bathing suits year-round. #Not sure why, really, but I think it's because she's 3.


Thomas,

You missed the obvious answer... because she *can!!*

;-)

----------


## mandopete

Django Fret - Great pictures of your get together, did you guys go fishing afterwards 

BTW - which one is you?

----------


## mad dawg

> That's Natasha, my 3 year old, who wears bathing suits year-round. #Not sure why, really, but I think it's because she's 3.


I wish she was in charge of the dress code at my office...

----------


## Django Fret

Mandopete, sorry, none of those players was me. I was hoping I would be able to make that get-together, but had some other obligations come up that prevented it. I did notice that lake in the background of some of those shots though...

----------


## Mark Normand

Ok, put yer sunglasses on...

My and my Rigel A+ deluxe. 

Mark Normand
Lafayette, LA

----------


## Thomas

Naw. You only need sunglasses with a bald head like mine. That way, the kick from the flash won't blind you.

----------


## fishdawg40

I've put this off for a while. #Hope it works.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..nice hat collection..I collect hats...cheaper than mandolins..:0)

----------


## fishdawg40

Yeah Scotti, 2 Sub-Par mandolins to about 17,000 hats. There's something seriously wrong with my life.

----------


## mad dawg

Think "garage sale": 17,000 hats @ $1.00 each can get you a Master Model, with change to spare.

----------


## mandopete

Hey think of this way, it's gotta be cheaper than golf, right?


Great picture Mr. fishdawg, what exactly is a "fishdawg" anyway? (let's not morph back into the fishing topic  )

----------


## fishdawg40

Mandopete, golf is the most frustrating and most wonderful thing(next to mandolin). #Its expensive and hard. #But, everytime I screw up a shot I think, Tiger Woods can't play a lick on the mandolin. #That gives me some comfort.

As for Fishdawg. #It's just an old handle I took with my first e-mail address. It's pretty simple, Fish is for me being a pisces and Dawg is for David "Dawg" Grisman, my alltime favorite. #As for the "40" at the end, it stands for the 40 oz. of Olde English that I used to enjoy so much. #I like some fine beers as well, but a forty or two always does the job right. 

P.S. Ignore the "Dad" on the corner of the bed, I'm not a dad.

----------


## mandopete

> but a forty or two always does the job right.


Boy, I think a 40 or two would probably knock me out! I used to enjoy a 6 pack of Corona's while mowing the lawn, but that's another story all together!

----------


## fishdawg40

I got a M.U.I(Mowing Under the Influence) a few times. I eventually got my mowing priveledges revoked indefinitley. 

Oh well!!

----------


## withak

Here's one taken shortly after an ill-advised decision involving some electric hair clippers:



Here's one that's a bit more normal:

----------


## jessboo

my favorite mandolins

----------


## mandopete

Bear with me, I'm trying something here . . . .

(Future mandolin picker)

----------


## MandoMonster

Here I am with Wayne Benson at Bean Blossom a couple years ago.

----------


## mandopete

Hey - an autographed picture (with Wayne Benson no less). Now that's cool!

----------


## mandodude

C'mon, 'monster... fess up! You bought that on eBay, didn'cha??

...hope you got the requisite _Certificate of Authenticy_...



;-)

----------


## mandopete

They sold _Wayne Benson_ on *eBAY* ?

----------


## evanreilly

Uhhhhh...
they sold an Indonesian Wayne Benson on eBay!!

----------


## MandoMonster

No...they didn't sell Wayne on Ebay...and the picture wasn't on Ebay either. I just walked up to him...we talked for a while and got a picture...every guy in the group (IIIrd Tyme Out) is super nice. You should try it sometime...lol

----------


## MandoMonster

wow..evan...quick post time. some weird esp goin' on here.

----------


## mandopete

> You should try it sometime...lol


Well, I tried selling Ronnie McCoury & David Grisman on eBay, but they said you couldn't sell mandolin players (only the vital organs).

----------


## MandoMonster

LOL...I meant you should try talkin' to them and gettin' a pic. However...selling them might work...well...actually I guess it obviously doesn't since you've tried it already and failed. Maybe if you could get ahold of a birth certificate or something. Preferably THEIR birth certificate. Who knows...it just might work. :P

----------


## mpeknox

me and my boy pickin' at grandma's 83rd birthday party

----------


## NoTabGirl

Hey, OLDER THAN WILLY,

Where was your group picture taken?

----------


## mandopete

Okay, Okay - By request, here is what I really look like:

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Greetings, fellow mando-loonies...

I fear my pic contains more blues-content than mando-content. But what can ya do?

Anyway, those guitars are a 1931 National Duolian, 2003 Les-Paul-ish electric I built (carved back and front, neck-through body, spalted Macacauba top, brazilian rosewood and birdseye maple neck, the whole shebang), and a 2000 Gibson roundneck Dobro. Great axes, all.
(If you want to see more pix of the Les Paul, I've got some on my as-yet-unfinished Web site, www.martinjacobson.com

The mandos are my first two, for which I have a particular affinity. They were made last year, I'm nearly finished with 6 and 7 now. They are the "Art Deco mandolin", with the D'Angelico-esque lower bout, curly redwood top, split-block inlays, and quilted back and sides. The first is straight Siminoff, with a Monteleone scroll, black binding. Great mandos, if what I gather from people's reactions is true.

Keep posting!

----------


## mandopete

From the looks of it you have as many computers as musical instruments (and I though I was bad with 4 computers!)

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Actually, I've only got one computer. 5 monitors, though. &lt;g&gt;

The instruments take the day with the tally currently 10.

----------


## dane

Hmmm ... I'll give it a try:

----------


## rixter

I'll attach my sparkling visage here and hope that the thread survives.

----------


## OdnamNool

Hey, dane! Apparently the go-tee (oh geeze, I have no idea how to spell it) look is quite popular! You should post yer pix on the "mandohunk" thread...

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh, but here's a tip... point that mando _upward_.

----------


## OdnamNool

And smile!

----------


## dane

Pre-goatee:

----------


## goldtopper

Here's my 7 year old daughter with my King Brown named after her, Pearl Mae.
A happier little girl is hard to come by...

----------


## pdlstl

I'm the one with the mandolin....

----------


## mandopete

pdlstl - cool looking set-up man!!

----------


## pdlstl

Thank ya' kindly sir.

That's my little hard disk recording set-up.

BTW, the Taylor is gone, gone, gone. 

Earl
Fort Worth

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Earl,

Given your "handle," I would have expected to see a pedal steel somewhere in the picture !!?!

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

yeah man, where's that sho-bud....or emmons...if your a real lucky guy! 

CHEERS!

----------


## pdlstl

Well, I played pedalsteel for almost 30 years and switched to mando about a year and a half ago.

My right arm is just about shrunk back to it's normal length after carrying all that HEAVY crap for so many years. 

BTW, I played a Mullen D-10 for about the last ten years I was doing session work in N'ville. Good ol' Local 257!

Here's the steel stuff: 
Earl's Pedal Steel Home Page

Earl

----------


## mandopete

Now is it just me or has anyone else noticed that only 1377 more views to reach 20,000?

That should be a record or something.

----------


## fishdawg40

Hey Mandopete, I'll get it over 20,000 for you. #I'll just keep closing and opening it.

----------


## mandolooter

my question is...why does everyone do all this counting...it's the content that interesing!

----------


## ethanopia

yeah might as well keep a good thing going. One more view one more post!

Hey Earl you didn't play on any Dixie Chicks albums did you ;-)

NA NA NA NA NAAAAAA....
wrapped up in a tarp.

sorry couldn't resist

----------


## mandodude

Darn it, mandolooter... you made me lose count!!

;-)




BTW, we're now up to *3,019* wholesome souls, enjoying the ambiance of the _Mandolin Cafe!!_

...thank you, Scott...

----------


## pdlstl

> yeah might as well keep a good thing going. One more view one more post!
> 
> Hey Earl you didn't play on any Dixie Chicks albums did you ;-)
> 
> NA NA NA NA NAAAAAA....
> wrapped up in a tarp.
> 
> sorry couldn't resist


Now that's a new one! 

Earl

----------


## bratsche

> BTW, we're now up to 3,019 *wholesome* souls, enjoying the ambiance of the Mandolin Cafe!!
> (my emphasis added)


I think we'll have to wait for at least _one_ more for that to be true. Know what I mean, Chicago boy? 

bratsche

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Thats some sweet stuff Earl!
I play some steel with my main outfit, got me a 73' single neck sho-bud....come to think of it, I may have seen you on Bobbe Seymore's forum or the like, I just switched to using a hilton vol. pedal I got from him and it's working out great. I know what you mean about dragging around a steel. Thank god I only have a single neck, 
Cheers
Russ

----------


## mandodude

> ...I think we'll have to wait for at least _one_ more for that to be true. #Know what I mean, Chicago boy? #
> 
> bratsche


bratsche,

C'mon, now... I think you're bein' _way_ too hard on yourself!

;-)





...you _know_ I'm funnin' wit'cha!... ;-)

----------


## pdlstl

Russ,

Yes, I used to frequent the Pedal Steel Pages.

I always used a Goodrich but have heard the Hiltons are really nice. Good luck on your steel playing!

Earl

----------


## mandodude

bratsche,

ahhhh... errrr... hel-*looo*...?

*ahem*

This is where you're _supposed_ to say, "So was I!"...

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

THANKS EARL!! I'm working on it. 
Cheers
Russ

----------


## mandodude

...and regardless of _what_ you may have heard, I have *never* put cork in my mandolin neck!

----------


## bratsche

What I *did* hear was that you were the one who begged a certain batboy to interrupt a particular star to get his autograph, right after June 3 batting practice. That _was_ you, wasn't it? Thanks a bunch for initiating _that_ whole mess! I _knew_ we could count on you...(/sarcasm) ;-)

bratsche

----------


## mandodude

Close, but no cigar...

Actually, it was Sammy who wanted *my* autograph!

;-)

----------


## bratsche

Dude, you gotta clean the potatoes outa your ears, or get some glasses, or something... that wasn't Sammy, but *Lenny* who wanted _your_ autograph! He wants to play mando when he retires, and rumor has it that you're his idol! ;-)

bratsche

----------


## mandodude

bratsche,

As I told you, no cork for this 'Dude! I will, however, fess up and admit that, some years ago, me 'n' my good buddy Graig (remember him??) did enjoy a particularly "amusing" night on the town during which, at one point, things got a li'l wacky and we wound up sticking Super Balls into each other's f-holes... but that's a story for another thread... ;-)

...and don't even get me started on what ol' George 'n' me wound up doin' with a bottle of pine tar a few years back!!

;-)

Ahhhh... _Baseball!_ Ain't it *great??!?*

----------


## mandopete

*Baseball been bery, bery good to me*
 # # # # # # # # # #  # # # # # # # # #- Chico Escuela

----------


## mandopete

Nuff Said!

----------


## Django Fret

Posting our pictures is oh so neat.
Many provide quite a virtual treat.
While hundreds are showing,
Cafe viewers keep growing.
Thanks for this topic, Mandopete!

----------


## MandoMonster

wow...this could bring about a whole new thread! Mandolin poetry...(give us your best)............or not? :P

----------


## OdnamNool

So fresh, so cool, and oh, so clean!
(Quite frankly, I prefer obscene)
But keep up the flack, you're on the right track,
And yes, my smile _doth_ gleam!

----------


## Django Fret

MandoMonster, you can find a lot of mandolin related poetry in the Mandolin Haiku thread located at:

http://mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....l=haiku


OdnamNool, you are too kind. Compared to you and Mandodude, I have a long way to go!

----------


## OdnamNool

Django Fret. Just goes to show that it *is* indeed subjective. In my mind, it is the likes of you, M'Dude, and many, many others here at the cafe that are the talented ones...be it with words, picking, or building...You know, this is the first and only "board" I've ever checked out, and I'm amazed at the talent, spunk, humor, and wisdom here...So, allow me to say, thanks, Scott, for providing the opportunity for a bunch of nim-rods (who have a common love--mandolin) to come together and shoot the malarky. And *yes* we learn a lot here too! Thank you so much!

----------


## mandopete

Bill, what do you think of all this nonsense?

----------


## midmando

I got to be viewer 19800 of this thread....

----------


## Nik-chick

I FINALLY found this thread. I'll bite.




Yes, that pic is really me. I think I got a bit too much make-up that day though. There are serious pics at This link I put up for someone else though. Nothing up to date. I need to find the USB cable and drivers to my camera.

P.S. Benignus: Yay for the "Foggy Mountaintop" lyrics a bit belated. That was the second song I ever sang at a festival.

----------


## french guy

hey Nik-chick 

No problem with your clown's pic , but be carefull
with serious pictures, 
you could cause disasters in the hearts of the males, you are so pretty !!
Do you give some private mandolin lessons ??

----------


## Nik-chick

Thank you. And no, I don't give private lessons unless you don't know G, C, and D chords in first position. That's about all I'm qualified to teach. I had my second lesson today. I just glanced back at those myself...who in the #*** is that? She's wearing make-up (and does'nt have my current in-the-growing-out-stages hairstyle) so I ALMOST did'nt recognise her. *L*

----------


## mandodude

Gosh, I feel like Oprah or somebody!...

Ted (mandohack), I think I'm about to reunite you with your long-lost daughter!...

----------


## mandodude

...no mistaking the strong family resemblance here!

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Yeah Nik, You started the Mando-hunk thread.....Don't make me start the Mando-Hottie Thread. YEE-OW!! Lookin' good!
Cheers
Russ

----------


## JMUSIC

Whew! I'm in love. (with Nik-chick)

----------


## Aprilibre

Now I will for sure never post my own pic, even if I acquire the technology. Let me take my place among the aged and flawed...

----------


## Nik-chick

*LMAO* Yeah, I do see the resemblance.

[action: kinda shakes her head curiously at reactions to the pics (on the link not the clown *L*)] Thank you, again. That was um...not the reaction I'd expected. I guess because on the average day I'm alittle more run down, no make-up, and my hair is a mess no matter WHAT I do, and in real life the flat chest is REALLY obvious and the slight need for braces can be seen (when my mouth is open like it usually really is yack yack yack) no one reacts to me like that...EVER. Except on a different website a couple years ago, but that was a different set of pictures that looked even less like me (and before anyone responds to pictures on the internet no they were NOT porn).  Okay...this is really confusing to me. Thank you though.

----------


## mandodude

Hey, April!

Save me a seat on the _"Aged & Flawed Bench!"_ I'll join ya... not to hide in the corner, but to show our unified support and appreciation for the glowing _patina_ that life, after these many years, has endowed us "chronologically advanced" individuals with... a *beautiful* thing, in and of itself!

I guess I could use the obligatory _"fine wine"_ analogy here, but that would be trite and I don't think I need to go there... you get my point, I'm sure!

I'm sure we're all still lookin' forward to seeing the real "you," once you get that technology thing with your camera figured out!

Mandodude 

P.S. Between you and me... I gotta admit - our Nik-chick really *is* a babe!... she's gonna be an _absolute knockout_ when she gets a few more years under her belt... like us guys!!

;-)

----------


## Aprilibre

Yeah, once she gets a good "patina" going! That's a good one! She'll be one hot 40-year-old if she keeps up the good work, eh?

Glad to know I've got company. =;)

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

See what you started with those pics Nik! Now we can put a face to all these threads. a mando player, a real down to earth gal (personable, I think they call it) and a hottie all in one.....your gonna send all the fella's on this board packin' or standin in line. Now You really have me thinking about that new thread topic......would it sound kinda weird if we asked to see a pic of your mandolin too? 
Cheers

----------


## mandobsessed

Nice pics Nik-Chik. The autoharp looks good too. Can you play it? I have one but hesitate to describe my primitive flailing as playing but I do have fun with it.

Maybe we should start an Autoharp thread.

----------


## Nik-chick

*Russ:* It's just a starter mandolin, as I'm just a beginner. It's an Alvarez A-100. Standard model. I bet there's a picture on the alvarez site. Yeah, there is one, but it's HUGE. A similar mandolin Mine has a far less cheesy finish (unless that just photographed badly or something) Mine's a more typical sunburst finish instead of that really bad yellowish and redish and the "Alvarez" on the headstock is in a subdued gold/bronze color instead of that silver. It's still cheap, but not as tacky. *L*

*April and Mandodude:* Well, hopefully I'll make it as well as you probubly have.  But if I don't I'll live. If I do and EVER EVER EVER post any pictures on the Cafe` and try to caption them "Mandolin Mama" like a certain currently 40yr old bluegrass bombshell put on her T-Shirts. Please shoot me! (Hm....Mandolin Mama...I bet that's one band Mandodude NEVER played in)

----------


## Doug Edwards

My group, No Turning Back, opening for [/I]The Promise[I] in Glen Rose, Texas.

----------


## mandopete

Wow! #20,356 views and counting. #I think this has to be the longest running thread in the history of Cafe. #Thanks to every person who was actually brave enough to post of picture of themselves (Mandodude and Django Fret - you guys are C-H-I-C-K-E-N!)

Hopefully some of the the fine folks here will meet some day and in this way, this thread may help people to identify each other. #Probably not, but it was the thought that counts eh?

Okay, okay, here's me real picture (no really):

----------


## Nik-chick

Here. Let me introduce you to my friend, moisturizing sunblock. You look alittle red there. (Maybe I should have used it on my nose in the pic I posted).

----------


## Bruce Evans

Hey Nik!

Just took a second look (well, actually third... OK, twenty-first) at your pix. Did you know you are playing an autoharp in one of them? And without finger picks! Wow! Stone cold knockout, AND tough! 

Your friend,
Bruce (Last name withheld for fear of wifely reprisal. It's another guy named Bruce, honey. Honest!)

----------


## mandodude

> ...I think this has to be the longest running thread in the history of Cafe...


Hey, Scott... can you verify this for us? I know it's the longest running thread since I've been around!

I think Pete deserves _some_ sort of recognition for having started this thing! Thoughts?? Ideas?? Here's one off the top of my head...

...how's 'bout we each take a pick, drop it into an envelope and send it off to Pete as a sign of appreciation for his sticking his neck... er, _head_ out and posting his mug first (Pete, buddy... s'up to you if you wanna post an address or P.O. box to see if we can get this thing rolling!). With 3,070 current "patrons" here at the ol' Cafe, this has the potential to be really *BIG!!* The catch would be that you gotta keep count and let us know the grand total, Pete!

Who's on board??

Oh... and, Pete?... 
...it's not C-H-I-C-K-E-N... it's C-O-N-S-I-D-E-R-A-T-E!! Besides, what makes you think the pic I posted (the second one, after yours, BTW!) _isn't_ really me?? Hmmmmm?? ;-)

M'dude

----------


## Django Fret

Mandodude, count me in. In fact, to show my good faith, I'll even post my real picture.

----------


## mandodude

Alright!... alright, already!...

Since Django finally "broke down" and posted a pic of the _real_ Django Fret, I guess it's time for this ol' "Illinois boy" to do the same!

I don't have any recent pics available of me with my mando, but here's one of ol' M'dude with one of my other "toys"...

BTW... nice _patina,_ huh??

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Ya' know Nik,
Having read your posts, looked at your pics (!), then I saw your *blushing* reaction to everyone's comments ...

... seems to me you posted Heather's *real* picture right here in this thread. Keep 'clowning around' you're cracking me up! 

 - Michael

Hey ... Thanks for the 'shout out'. I've heard you mention singing contests and festivals a couple times now. You must have a nice voice. (All the better to accompany the autoharp!)

----------


## CharlieKnuth

Let us see if this works. #I am the one with the guitar, not the better looking one.

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Charlie!

Can't see your pic, buddy! In fact, every time I come to your post, my computer's "A" drive (the floppy drive) starts spinin' like crazy, as if it's trying to read something there.

Now I'm not all that computer savvy (others who are... PLEASE help me out here!), but I notice an "A" drive prefex listed on your photo's "properties." Maybe if you put that photo on your "C" drive (hard drive) first, and THEN upload it to the Cafe from there it might work (how 'bout it, computer gurus... will that fix ol' Charlie's problem?).



...then again, I might not know what the hell I'm talkin' 'bout - sure wouldn't be the first time!

;-)

M'dude

----------


## Nik-chick

*Toco:* It's a posed picture to show the autoharp to some friends, actually. I don't play it at all. I spend an hour to an hour and a half tuning 36 strings and then go "...dern. I'm outta time!" Then I strum it a few times (w/ a felt pick or my hand, it doesn't hurt with that little done) and put it away. So not that tough afterall.

*Benignus:* You may notice that I mentioned ENTERING, not placing. *L* I'm still learning (and still fighting my little panics for that matter).

*Mandodude:* Good idea. I'm in if he actually wants all those picks.

----------


## mad dawg

Mandodude: weren't you once in a band called "Honest Abe and the Triumphs"?

----------


## Aprilibre

'Dude and Fret, go on, show us your real patinas! Seriously.

=;)

----------


## mandofiddle

Yeah! Show us your seriously!!! lmao!

----------


## green_leaf

Nikki-- Thanks for posting those pics, what a treat! Be still, my heart...

Will

----------


## Django Fret

All right Aprilibre, if you insist, here is a real patina. Seriously!

----------


## Nik-chick

That must be. It's in black and white and someone would have to be really old to be THAT afraid of posting their pic. Jess messin. Nice shirt.

----------


## BenE

Where's Dale?
He has gotta be in this picture somewhere...

----------


## BenE

Try not to make any Johnson jokes

----------


## ethanopia

that Johnsons farm picture is hilarious!
That cow *ss looks like a stretch limo cow that turns into a horse!

very cool....

----------


## mandomick

Nice bike Mandodude (6 pages later). I know all about the other MAS too!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Dale had to run back and grab his twin "Elliotts."

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Dale,

*Nice patina!!*

;-)

----------


## mandodude

> Dale had to run back and grab his twin "Elliotts."


Last time I grabbed *my* twin "Elliotts" I was 13 years old... and my mom caught me!!

_...but that's a topic for a different thread..._


;-)

----------


## Nik-chick

Who was more traumatized? You or your mom?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I *know* that band! It's "Dale and the Cater Creek Crate-Crackers"!


Didn't you used to play in it, Mandodude? What, did they kick you out after your mom told you......



Sorry, I'll go back to the tap-tuning thread now. ;-)

----------


## mandodude

> Who was more traumatized? You or your mom?


My mom _loves_ mandolins. Why on earth would she be trau........


Oh!... Wait a minute!... _Twin Elliotts!!?!_ I get it!! _You_ must've thought I was referring to my... ahhh... ummmm.... *ahem*

Gosh, Nik... what _are_ you thinking??!?

_...I'm so embarassed!..._

;-)

----------


## mandodude

Actually, Martin, I _did_ play with those guys for a while. In fact, I'm in that photo!... kinda...

Y'see, I used to do a two-man, mandolin-pickin' horse gig with my partner, a fellow everybody just called Mr. Ed... we'd dress up as a horse (Ed was the horse's head, I was... ahhh... the _rest_ of the outfit)... that's us with our head stickin' out of the barn window... well, that's Ed that you see there, but, trust me, _I'm back there!!_ Man, we used to bring the house down with that mando-pickin' horse act!! Ask Dale - I'll bet he remembers!!

Poor ol' Ed passed away some time ago, at which point I was forced to modify the act from a two-man horse to a one-man jackass. Did quite well on my own, actually - turns out I was somewhat of a _natural!!_

Ahhh... those were the days!...

;-)

----------


## Joe F

I remember seeing your band once: "Mr. Ed and the Twin Elliotts."

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Poor ol' Ed passed away some time ago, at which point I was forced to modify the act from a two-man horse to a one-man jackass.


Of course, M'Dude, Mr. Ed _WAS_ from Nebraska.
Until he found out he could leave.

----------


## mandodude

> I remember seeing your band once: "Mr. Ed and the Twin Elliotts."


Joe,

WOW!! You must've caught our act really early on in our career! 

Wasn't too long after we first put the act together that we were booked to play the Westminster Dog Show, where we endured a rather unfortunate incident involving an angry Rottweiler... from that point on we billed ourselves merely as _"The Gelding Brothers."_

----------


## mandodude

> Of course, M'Dude, Mr. Ed _WAS_ from Nebraska.
> Until he found out he could leave.


Yeah, 'hack... and he would have spent his entire career there, playin' to cornstalks, had it not been for *ME,* bringin' up his rear (so to speak)!

;-)

----------


## Django Fret

Mandodude, #you are not going to believe this, but I did a search on "Mr. Ed and the Twin Elliotts" and "The Gelding Brothers" and look what showed up! 

What a great story, and I hope that this will help to bring back some more good memories! #I'm still trying to figure out how you guys managed to play mandolins inside that get-up...

----------


## Aprilibre

Oh, I'm cryin' here...you guys are a riot! I think I just snorted. I shouldn't look at this stuff at work...

----------


## Bobbie Dier

One man jackass! Heehaw Heehaw Heehawlways calls himself that.

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

yes its true...........get enough mando players in one area and your sure to have some type of mania going on.....don't know why we are the wacky bunch that we are...... anyone have an opinion on that??

Mabye its trying to play on these small fretboards or somthing that gives us a strange sense of humor......dunno I'm at a loss explaining it to non-playing folks...hell, they don't even think any of this funny..and if you explain it to a non-player, they will just look at you all wierd.

----------


## mandodude

Russ,

Here's how I rationalize it...

If you *are* a mandolin player, no explanation is necessary...
If you *are not* a mandolin player, no explanation will suffice...

----------


## Landgrass

As Woody Paul from the Rider In The Sky said...

"It's nice to be introduced for a change....Usually I have to be EXPLAINED!"

Kinda sums up us mando folk!

----------


## jamman

here's a pic of me when i was "on the beat"

----------


## Nik-chick

Mandodude: Better a jackblank than a dumbblank.  :Wink:  Now I see how you get into slightly more trouble than me around here.

jamman: Is that really your police portrait, or is that from some TV show I've never seen (which is most of them)?

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

jamman!

I didn't know you were really eric Estrada of C.H.I.P.S fame.....I use to see that show when I was a kid. I think I had a chips lunch box too. Hey do you know played that really cool Wah-guitar part on the opening theme? was it Tommy Tedesco?

----------


## Nik-chick

Thanks Russ...that answered my question. I just scored three more ditz points!

----------


## mandodude

> I'm still trying to figure out how you guys managed to play mandolins inside that get-up...


'Bout as well as I do _outside_ that get-up, actually...

;-)

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

you have no ditz points by my count there gal! Its just my mom used to make me watch TV alot to keep me from playing music......My playing would make everybody sick in the house and my poor old dog charliebrown (rest that good ol' dogs soul),go into a daze and throw up.


cheers y'all
Russ

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh, people...This is really going to come as a shock to y'all...I was just funnin' with you awhile back, trying to see if anyone would catch on... (And trying to drum up some sort of support for Nebraska...) Brace yourselves...This *is* a shocker...(gulp)...MR. ED IS REALLY FROM OKLAHOMA!!! I am *not* kidding. P.S. Russ...Thanks for the nice recovery concerning Italian literary...whatever it was...You know what I mean...whew...

----------


## jugband

Well, I guess it's time...

----------


## Nik-chick

Why does it look like "Barefoot" Larry is wearing boots?

----------


## Landgrass

Oh well...I'll go. This is (what's left of) me in a bar in Denver the afternoon I decided to be a mandolin player. Went to a bar that night and watched a jam. Decided that after 30 years of playin' guitar I was gonna get me one of them thangs.

----------


## mandodude

For those who care about such things, here ya go...

Since mandopete first started this thread back on March 15, we've been introduced to the stunning visual features of *75* bona fide list members (76 if you count Maverick, who _was_ here but disappeared), *3* member photos of "dubious authenticity" (wusses!!... sheesh!) and a host of cameo appearances by the famous and not-so-famous!

Without further ado, and in order of appearance, here are our bona fide photo posters:

mandopete (the guy who started it all!), G_Smolt, mando777, Jim Hilburn, Bob Kellett, Eugene, mandohack (_almost_ a dubious poster, but he redeemed himself with a link to the _real Ted!_), evanreilly, OlderThanWillie (although your guess is as good as mine as to which one he is!), jessboo, JimW, Thomas, ethanopia, mandolooter, oldwave maker (and El Vez!), J. Wiens, mandomick, Ancient, cloyd, BenE (and Sam's belly!), tartan phantom (childhood pic - technically, I believe the Statute of Limitations ran out on this one!), lucho, earthsave, Crowder (and the _very lovely_ Mrs. Crowder!), Bill James, bratsche, rovinmando, Harrmob, mcashion, SlowHands, avanti, Scotti Adams, mad dawg, Ken Sager, mando medic, elenbrandt, Scott Tichenor (the ol' Statute of Limitations thing again!), PhilGE, Rick, dvatchka, imapickin, french guy (and his "brother"), Banger, zeke, midmando, ffpizza5 (and his _superb_ collection!), kevin@bluegrassbrethren (and, I assume, the Bluegrass Brethren!), Shandy, strapper, softshell, LilCreekster, mandobsessed, mrt10x, kyswede, Feanor, Benignus, levin4now, resonant68, stanley, Davetnova, ngladd, mrmando, mnormand, fishdawg40, withak, MandoMonster, mpeknox, ArtDecoMandos, dane, goldtopper's _lovely_ daughter (but no goldtopper - half credit at best for this one!), pdlstl, Nik-chick (settle down now, boys!!), Doug Edwards, Dale (and his "Twin Elliotts"), jugband *AND* Landgrass!!


Among those photos with "dubious authenticity" (C'mon... who you guys tryin' to kid?? #Boy, what a wuss each of you guys are!! #Really, now... is it gonna _kill ya_ to show your real face??) are:

mandodude (_...Oops!!_), Django Fret and halfdeadhippie!


Believe it or not, among those making cameo guest appearances are:

Merle Haggard, Andy Rooney, George Clooney, Sammy Sosa, Bill Monroe, Abraham Lincoln, the Gelding Brothers, a couple of real clowns, the Krusty Krab dude, a plankton, a number of very large fish, numerous spermatozoa (?) and Eric Estrada... 
_(...Eric Estrada??)_.


Well, there you have it! #Enjoy, my friends!!

Mandodude (waiting for his _patina_ to look _just right_ before he posts his mug!!)

;-)

----------


## mandodude

...another way of putting it...

We now know what *2.4%* of our membership looks like!!

----------


## mandofiddle

Hmmm... I thought I had posted my photo in here somewhere, but when I went back and perused the photos, I couldn't find it...

Here it is again.

----------


## mandodude

*...2.5%...*

Thanks, mandofiddle!!

----------


## FLAWO

mandofiddle,

you should see about having one of those heads removed...although thay both seem like decent fellows

----------


## mandopete

Hey, I love the idea of the picks m'dude! You can never have too many picks.

I'm glad that some the good folks here on the cafe have gotten a kick out of this thread and frankly I'm surprised myself that it has lasted this long.

I'm also surprised that Mr. Tichenor hasn't killed it, thanks Scott! I know that all of these photos must take up a fair amount of real estate on the old RAID-5 array (that's geeky-speak for computer resources), but it's been a lot of fun and hopefully it will continue.

You Photoshop guys are breakin' me down. Djanjo Fret and Mandohack, those photos are priceless! I gotta learn how to do that.

Back when we had the Internet Cafe I started a recipe thread. I had hoped to collect enough recipes to even make a small cook book that we could all share. Perhaps with this thread we should start a yearbook of sorts. Sounds a bit crazy, but that's what I like about the cafe.

----------


## mandoryan

Finally got around to doing this. This is a pic of me in Mexico. Miss that place and the weather....ah well, Indiana is close to the Carribean.

----------


## Vincent

I'm not one of these folks who post phony shots and say its them- that IS me. I know, I know- I'm playing b@njo, but they already had two guys playing mandolin onstage already... (photo credit Jon Sievert)

----------


## skippy

Vincent, if you tell no lies I will hear no lies.. if that is truly you I think we have a winner!!!!

----------


## Vincent

Umm, well it's my *face*....

----------


## skippy

Nice job.. had to look twice at that!

----------


## halfdeadhippie

actually mandodude you can see the real halfdeadhippie at the pictures from the "Upstate Mando Spring String Thing"
(I'm the grey haired guy with the mandocello)
There's some even better pictures of some nice mandolins, and a few cafe members who never got round to posting here,

I think Django Fret and mandopete tossed it back and forth between a few posts a few pages back.

Upstate Mando Spring String Thing

Peakbgr took the pictures and managed to stay out of them, I would have to reduce either the size or the dpi(probably both) to post them here.
And Hats off to Scott for giving us this venue to make all kinds of connections that might not have otherwise come to be.

----------


## mandodude

Mea culpa, buddy!!




_...and then there were two..._

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE]...and then there were two...

Mandodude, I don't think that I disagree with you on too many subjects, but I think your math is way off on this one.

The way I calculate it, we would be more accurate to say 
"and then there were 3,032."

That is how many members of this community have not posted any "real" image of themselves. I haven't figured out how many have posted to this thread, but without pictures, but I have got to think it must be pretty high.

How about this? When we get to at least a certain percentage (5%?) posting rate for the rest of the community, then we both post our real pictures, regardless if they are patina ready or not...

----------


## mandopete

I still say you guys are just plain old *CHICKEN!*

BGAK, BGAK, BGAK

----------


## mandodude

> BGAK, BGAK, BGAK


Hmmmmm... I always wondered how one would go about spelling that...

;-)

----------


## mandopete

*Ah sed, I do believe dem boys is plum CHICKEN!*

----------


## acornett

Taking bets on who the better mandolinist is:

----------


## jugband

> Why does it look like "Barefoot" Larry is wearing boots?


Not boots... thong sandals.

The short answer is that the health department doesn't allow barefooted people into any place that sells food, and that was taken at a "Bar & Grill".

The _actual_ answer is: How Barefoot Larry Got His Name at www.traditionmusic.com

----------


## Nik-chick

Alan: Just a wild shot but the guy on the left?

Larry: Cute story.

----------


## mandopete

Any relationship to *Barefoot Nellie?*

----------


## bratsche

I agree, Pete, there are a lot of *chickens* in the MandolinCafe! 

Perhaps they need to be called out by name. Do we need a new topic for this? I can think of several posters with whom I frequently correspond, but I have no idea what they even look like. Some even seem to be proud of the fact that their visages are absent from the forum. How might we shame these barnyard fowl into *revealing all*?

bratsche

BGAK, BGAK, BGAK!

----------


## mandodude

> How might we shame these barnyard fowl into *revealing all*?


bratsche,

Please define *"all..."*

;-)

----------


## Nik-chick

You beat me to it as often mandodude. *L* No, she doesn't want everyone to show her their seriously.

bratche: Different people have different things they feel safe with. Maybe that's part of it. My personal hang up is full name, I don't want that online anywhere. I would be hard to find by appearance because I'm one of many many many girls my age on a college campus. Finding one and being sure you had the right girl would be almost impossible (esp since I commute across three counties on a regular basis so someone could be up to 70mi off). But for someone from a small town, going there and finding the right man or woman would be easier. Not that any of US would do that, but this is open on the internet.

----------


## Dan Adams

Always and adventure, trying to post a photo that is... Two mics, a mando, and looks like a real gig! Hey wait I don't sing do I, at least not on purpose. One guitar player on my right, a guitar/mandolin player on my left, and the bass player.  Umnfortunately, I can't shrink them all into this format.

----------


## ryru14

I don't have any pictures of me and my "Johnson" (mandolin of course), but here goes on of me and my Youngest. #

Enough "minnie" mini me jokes alright?


Darn MS spell check.

----------


## Nik-chick

I think that's "mini" you not "minnie" you. "Minnie" you would involve a baby bonnet with flowers and a price tag hanging off of it. =) I can't spell either, ofcourse. But I just thought I'd point that out anyway.

What I think is so cool about this thread: When it's the most recently posted to the main page says "Post a picture of your... [last poster's name here]" which is exactly what we did. "Post a picture of your... Mandodude" for example if he was the last poster.

----------


## bratsche

> mandodude: Please define "all..."


Why, whatever you feel comfortable posting on a _family-appropriate_ forum, of course. 




> Nik-Chick: Different people have different things they feel safe with. Maybe that's part of it. My personal hang up is full name, I don't want that online anywhere.


I empathize with the full name thing. Really I do. I had a web page back in '96 that had practically everything about myself on it. Then came AOL, and all the weirdos started showing up. Now I stay incognito. 

But most of the *chickens* I'm thinking of are _guys_, fer cryin' out loud... what are they so afraid of?

bratsche

----------


## mandopete

For what it's worth, my full name is:

*Sir Mandopete High-Ho d'Addario of Emerald City*

----------


## OdnamNool

Farmer Takes His Wife
Oz is just an illusion
There's no place like home

----------


## Joey Ace

The real scary ones are at my web site.

----------


## newmandoplayer

this is me.....no picture of the new mando yet

----------


## OdnamNool

Is that your "reel to reel" tape collection ya got there in the background?

----------


## mandobob

Me on my beloved Gretsch archtop and my buddy Rusty on my 60's Harmony Monterey

(note empty seats)

----------


## Lex Luthier

Here's me

*The Mandinator!*



Just kidding. :o)

----------


## mandodude

WHOA!! So *you're* the guy who bought Dale's _world famous_ MK!!

;-)

----------


## newmandoplayer

OdnamNool , nope that in the background is all video tapes, over 750 all with 3 to 5 movies on each....it is what my mom does ......

----------


## mandopete

We're getting dangerously close to *25,000* views!

----------


## mandofiddle

I did a Google search in my frugal attempt to find the _real_ mandodude.

Here's what I came up with...

http://www.robthefiddler.com/photos/...mandodude.html

Could it be???

----------


## mandodude

It's not me, mandofiddle... some feeble impostor!! Wait'll my attorneys get hold of _him!!_ I _did,_ however, once have a hat like that!

Y'know, folks... I'm not trying to be a smart-a** with the picture-posting thing (or, I should say, lack thereof) - it's just that some folks seem to enjoy the "challenge of the hunt!"

Soooo... as Sean Connery says in the movie trailer for _LXG,_ "So, the game is on!"...


Clue #1 - I already gave y'all the year & page number of one of my my old college yearbook photos (actually, I attended FOUR colleges throughout my academic "career" - sign of a rather indecisive youth, I guess!). Realizing that may be a tough volume to locate, here's...

Clue #2 - _Chicago Tribune Magazine,_ July 29, 1990... I'm one of the folks featured in the cover story, complete with photo!!

Side note - Clue #1 shows moustache only; Clue #2, full beard; Current state of affairs - goatee (albeit somewhat "whiter" than earlier photos!).

M'dude ;-)

----------


## dvatchka

&lt;quote&gt;For what it's worth, my full name is:
Sir Mandopete High-Ho d'Addario of Emerald City&lt;/quote&gt;

Darn, I didn't address my "picks for Pete" envelope right. Wonder if the USPS will still get it there...

----------


## mandodude

dvatchka,

I wouldn't worry about it... anyone with a title like _that_ should be easy enough for the USPS to find... kinda like _"Santa Claus, North Pole,"_ y'know...

;-)

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, I'm sure if you just addressed it as :

_Pete
Pacific Northwest_

They will find me

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

This is me at a Halloween gig a number of years ago

----------


## BlueGrassPunk

But now that i've realised theres nothing like a pickin (I saw the light no more darkness no more.....) I nearly turned a complete 180.

----------


## OdnamNool

> Current state of affairs - goatee (albeit somewhat "whiter" than earlier photos!).
> 
> M'dude #;-)


Huh? Boy am I confused. Oh, but I suppose it _is_ about time for the "change in life."

----------


## OdnamNool

And, what were you, f5journl, a lynx?

----------


## OdnamNool

One last thing...Django...where are *your* clues? O.K...another last thing, then I promise I'll pipe down...Mandinater...For once...I'm at a loss of words...Hmmmm...Meee-Owwwwww!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Lynx....anyone should recognize Bill Monroe and his mando (prior to his passing)

----------


## mandodude

> Lynx....anyone should recognize Bill Monroe and his mando (prior to his passing)


WHOA!! #DUDE!! #That is *one "haggard visage!!"*

...are you _sure_ about the *"prior*_ to his passing"_ part??...

OUCH!!


;-)

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Lets just say it was the best rubber mask I could find to cover my "young face" It was all in fun

dgw

----------


## mandopete

Anyone else notice the obviously "Monroe-ized" mandolin that picture, nice detail!


*News Flash:* We've now gone over 25,000 views as of July 12th! #I think that deserves a nice golf clap!

----------


## Nik-chick

Lex: "I'll play Bach." Or atleast you will in that pic.

f5journl (sp?): I kinda figured who you were supposed to be, though the face doesn't look much like him. I'm sure they don't exactly sell Bill Monroe masks

-------

Re: Men in general (but not all): Have you ever noticed that when a man has his picture made (and some women and children, but mostly men) they just stand there infront of the camera unposed and unsmiling like it's a mug shot or driver's license photo?

----------


## Moosewiz

Mr Mandodude sir, is this handsome gentleman you?

If not... oopsy daisy, don't mind me...

----------


## Nik-chick

Wow! You found the pic w/out any fake heads (if that's right, but it looks like it is) Nice work!

Also, on the message board main page it shortens thread names on the "last post in" deal. This one says "Post a Picture of Your..." and the name of the last poster right under it. Until I posted this it said "Post a Picture of Your Moosewiz." That just sounded kinda funny read aloud.

----------


## OdnamNool

I think they're up to something, Nik...Probably M'Dudes body and Moose's head, or somethin' like that...

----------


## siliqua

Uuuuummmmmmmm..."golf clap"?

----------


## Moosewiz

Well I may not be the *most* girly girl in the world.. but I didn't have a beard last time I checked..

----------


## Nik-chick

Moosewiz: Sometimes it's hard to tell if a handle belongs to a male or female. That's why there's a "-chick" attached to that "Nik" (which would have been my whole handle otherwise) I got called "he" enough times. Maybe you could put something in your signiture or under your handle (like even your first name)?

----------


## Django Fret

It seems that there is some confusion about if that is the real Mandodude. Someone sent me this picture which they claimed was a real one of M'dude. 

OdnamNool, to answer your question, Im afraid that I am clueless.

----------


## midmando

...mandodude has fallen uncharacteristically silent...

----------


## jimcarroll

This is me with my '50 Martin A.

That's masking tape on my mouth -- my niece's comment on my singing ability.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

jimcarroll,
Is that a Sigma Martin mandolin you are playing? I had one just like it. It wound up in a shop in Roanoke, Va.! I loved that mandolin.

----------


## OdnamNool

> OdnamNool, to answer your question, I’m afraid that I am clueless.


Does that mean that you havn't a clue? #Hmmm. #Nice gag, JimCarroll! (I like your mando, too...)

----------


## OdnamNool

Anyways...who cares about what Mandodude's _face_ looks like...I just see that big, fat walet pokin' through his pants there...Catch my drift?

----------


## jimcarroll

Imapickin

It's just your garden variety C.F. Martin A model, made in 1950. #I bought it in 1970 in San Diego. #It sat mainly unused in a case until my brother told me he is making me an F mando (he's a luthier in Vegas). #That motivated me -- I figured I'd better learn to do more than play three chords in G and noodle with tremolo and double-stops. #So it goes everywhere I go. #I'm going to hang on to it. #It just keeps sounding better.

----------


## levin4now

Hey Jim Carroll,

What a great brother!

ADM

----------


## jimcarroll

levin4now:

I agree -- he's the greatest brother ever. I'm going to try to attach a picture of the mando he's building me, but it won't do it justice. It's being lacquered now.

The wood has both fiddleback and birdseye figures. There are "owl's eyes" figures in it, though they don't show up well in this pic. I'll post another one when it's done and I can photograph it in better light.

----------


## mandodude

WHOA!! I go away for a week and the "photo detectives" crawl outta the woodwork!

First, there was this pic of "me"(?) posted by Moosewiz...

----------


## mandodude

...then there was this one of "me"(?) put up here by Django...

----------


## mandodude

...and we can't forget about this one of "me"(?) posted some time ago by... well... I forgot who posted this one...

----------


## mandodude

...anyway, I *absolutely guarantee* that the *real* Mandodude is one of these six hombres... circa 1975 (BTW - the band was called _"Daddy Claxton"_... honest!!).

Now, I ask you... do *any* of these guys look like *any* of those _Bikerdudes_??

----------


## Django Fret

Mandodude, #I'm glad you cleared the air about those false leads! #I was worried that you had gone undercover and that one of them was legit. #Good to have you back, and it will be interesting to see how many of us guess who the real M'dude is from these band members.

By the way, I have one question before I venture my guess. You're not in any kind of horse suit inside the barn, are you?

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

my vote is for the guy with the 6 shooter leaning on the side of the barn....


Yes?? no??

dig the hat man!

----------


## Bill James

The Stacy Keach wannabe with the dog eared 12 gauge...yep, that's gotta be him.

----------


## mandoryan

It think it's the guy with the cowboy hat on in the middle with the wheat in his mouth. Am I right?

----------


## Bobbie Dier

jimcarroll,
I guess mine was just a copy of the mando you have. It looked like it though. It had that bent top. (is that what you call it?)

Mandodude,
 Are you the one with the black hat and vest and the white shirt?

----------


## Moosewiz

Ladies and Gentlemen, please don't be fooled by the feeble attempts of our 'Dude to get himself out of this sticky spot. I am quite sure I have found the real mandodude, and I stand by that whole-heartedly. (well almost, one of the ventricles isn't so sure.. ha ha.. I'm not funny I know)

Nik-Chick: Now you see, I thought that "chick" bit refered to your species, like the "moose" part of my username.

Liz The Moose

----------


## Moosewiz

Oh and think that if any of those guys is mandodude, that it would be the one in the middle. If I'm right do i get a prize?

----------


## mad dawg

I'm with Russ on this one...
(Besides, 'Dude's been in _far_ too many bands with freaky names to _not_ have had long hair in the 70's.)

----------


## OdnamNool

It's obviously the dude in the glasses. I trust Moosewiz.

----------


## Django Fret

> Anyways...who cares about what Mandodude's _face_ looks like...I just see that big, fat walet pokin' through his pants there...Catch my drift?


OdnamNool, is your choice based solely upon your trust in Moosewhiz, or is it due to your keen observation of that guys walet??

----------


## OdnamNool

Trust in Moosewiz.

----------


## mandodude

> I am quite sure I have found the real mandodude...


*Indeed she has!!*

I gotta fess up and give credit where credit is due... Liz (Moosewiz) did her homework and found the *real* me - and she did it _without_ any yearbook photo or magazine article type clues!! Boy, I'm still amazed that an individual all the way over in _England_ was able to find me out!! 

(Lesson for us all - BE CAREFUL!! Apparently _anything & everything_ you _ever_ post on the internet stays there _FOREVER!!_)

Liz, my hat is off to you. Your tenacity is something to be admired, and that I do! In an attempt to be the *man* that *Man*dodude is supposed to be, I humbly and respectfully admit defeat!

BTW - The motorcycle shot was taken last year... the old band photo was taken 25+ years earlier, and it *is* me in both! Which one am I in the band photo?? Well, let's jus' say that the *good guy* _always_ wears a _white hat!!_

;-)

Mandodude

----------


## mad dawg

...but you _did_ have long hair at _some_ point during the 70's -- am I right?

----------


## Joe F

Didn't we all?

----------


## Eugene

As a whippersnapper, my long hair didn't materialize until the late 1980s...and I *will not* post an image of my haggard visage from that thankfully brief span.

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Yeah me too,..........was that photo with a Slayer or Rush T-shirt.

cheers
Russ

----------


## Eugene

One of each...and a Motorhead t-shirt for good measure.

----------


## mandopete

Okay, here's an updated photo from last week's Darrington Bluegrass Festival. #That's me on the far left playing my Collings MF5-R along with my friends in a band we called *Unfinished Business*. Apparently I missed the band meeting where they decided we would all wear blue jeans

----------


## OdnamNool

> Nik-Chick: Now you see, I thought that "chick" bit refered to your species, like the "moose" part of my username.


Interesting comment... Hey folks, keep on postin'! Sure do like seeing all yer mugs.

----------


## Nik-chick

Alright Moosewiz and Odnamnool, you caught me. The other picture was fake, this is really me. I'm the one on the right, the little one can't quite peck the keyboard yet.

----------


## OdnamNool

Adorable! #Adorable! #If you tell me you're a chicken, by golly...I won't believe it.

----------


## Nik-chick

There's a MAJOR difference between "Chick" and "Chicken" especially when it comes to the non-barnyard variety. *L*

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh. I thought we were talkin' barnyard variety...

----------


## OdnamNool

But, hey, Nik... Don't you think that Mandodude is cute?

----------


## mandopete

Hey, what's happened to the pictures? No one seems to be posting pictures anymore. And where the heck is Mandodude, it's been awfully quiet . . . . . 

Okay here's one more from a jam inside the "Temple of Doom" at Darrington. Left to right, that's Jason Parker on the blond Heiden F-5, my son Wesley playing my Guild D-50 (I bought it that same year he was born), Mike Johnson on the Gibson F5 and me playing a Fletcher Brock octave mandolin - that thing was a serious buzz!

----------


## mandodude

> And where the heck is Mandodude, it's been awfully quiet . . . . .


Been gone for two weeks, Pete!

Week #1 was a motorcycle trip with my lovely wife, Bonnie, and another couple o' great friends. Did an Illinois-Iowa-Wisconsin loop with bed & breakfasts in the evenings and lots of miles during the days... had a blast!! *LOTS o' fun!!*

Week #2 was on-the-road, work-related stuff (boo! hiss!) spent in southeastern Iowa... *NO fun!!* Gotta go back again this week...

Anyway, in the immortal words of Dorothy... _"There's no place like home!"_

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Week #2 was on-the-road, work-related stuff (boo! hiss!) spent in southeastern Iowa... #*NO fun!!*


DANG!
Al, we're only 60 miles from the Iowa/Nebraska border, and you DIDN'T stop by???
That's your problem! 
You didn't go far enough...

----------


## halfdeadhippie

Mandopete -
that Fletcher Brock looks way cool - any details?

----------


## mandodude

> DANG!
> Al, we're only 60 miles from the Iowa/Nebraska border, and you DIDN'T stop by???
> That's your problem! 
> You didn't go far enough...


Ted,

Woulda had to go *really* far... I was in the extreme south*east* corner of Iowa (Keokuk, to be specific), not southwest... nowhere near Nebraska _(Whew!!)_.

Seriously, had I been closer, I woulda popped in for a surprise visit... I'd have even let you buy me lunch!! ;-)

It's lookin' like I may be headed to the Omaha/Council Bluffs area later in the year (spent some time there last year)... that might be an opportunity to hook up!

----------


## jessboo

mandodude, i'm in Muscatine stop by next time your over this way

----------


## MandoMonster

Here's a picture of my hands

----------


## Scotti Adams

..whats ya playin there Jake?....did ya get ya something new?

----------


## MandoMonster

Hey Scotti...that's my friend's brand new July 9th copy Master Model...that he Oh-so-kindly let me play for a set on stage. Too cool. That thing is a killer.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

OdnamNool Quote " Don't you think that mandodude is cute?"

Hey OdnamNool,
Somebody needs to put mandodudes picture over in the mando hunk section. I was thinking the same thing. 
ima

----------


## mandopete

> that Fletcher Brock looks way cool - any details?


It was on it's way back to Fletcher to be re-finished as there was some sort of problem with the varnish and it had desolved in parts. #I can't tell you too much about it as it's not my instrument. but that thing was a total blast to play. #It's tuned an octave below a mandolin with the bottom courses (G and D) tuned in octaves. #That makes it easy to jam on as you don't have to transpose the notes. #It had a beautiful sound, nice and deep with good projection. #I'm not sure if this is similar to Tim O'Brien's bazouki, but the it sure yearned to play those Celtic tunes. #I played "Liza Jane" for about 20 minutes, what a blast! Jason, the fellow on the blond Heiden, is good friends with Fletcher and is having him build a florentine mandola, blonde of course!

----------


## halfdeadhippie

Mandopete, cool and thanks - does Fletcher have a web site or anything, I'll look in the builder section, not that I can afford a new box right at the moment, but it's nice to dream.

----------


## mandopete

(halfdeadhippie)
Does Fletcher have a web site or anything


If you go out on a search engine like Google, you'll get quite a few hits, but I don't think he has an official website yet 

I noticed that most of the information listed for him referred to his old location in Ketchum, Idaho. #He is now here in Seattle. #If you're really interested, I can dig around and see if I can some more info from Jason Parker.

----------


## OdnamNool

> Hey OdnamNool,
> Somebody needs to put mandodudes picture over in the mando hunk section. I was thinking the same thing. 
> ima


Well, my spelunkin' buddy...Yes 'er eeee bob...

----------


## OdnamNool

(Just trying to keep the "thread" active...)

----------


## craigtoo

Here's me with my Davy Stuart OM...Is that legal?

----------


## mandopete

> Is that legal?


In some states.

----------


## Aprilibre

By OM, do you mean octave mandolin? And could someone tell me what an octave mandolin is? What makes it different from a regular mandolin?  

Oh, I know, I could search the net or *gasp* the library and find out for myself, but it seems a little slow right now and I'm sure there are several people who would be happy to tell me...

----------


## mandodude

> ...I'm sure there are several people who would be happy to tell me...


...only if you first post a pic of yourself...

;-)

_...blackmail?? ...who, me??_

----------


## mandofiddle

Here's a more recent pic of me and my band. Taken 2 weekends ago at a wedding we played at.

----------


## Aprilibre

Haha, m'dude, I get it! But I ain't lyin' when I say I am technologically unable to post a pic. I don't have a digital camera, and I don't have a scanner. Shoot, I'm still resisting the cell phone! I don't have mp3, no cd burner (my teenagers despise me most of all for this shortcoming), no dvd player. I just recently got cable tv. It's a wonder I even have this here machine that makes it possible for me to hook up with the likes of all of you! = :Smile: 

So, fine--I'll just get my bad luddite self on over to the library...

----------


## mandodude

Didn't mean to give you a hard time, Aprilibre... HONEST!!

;-)

Might wanna start here...

http://www.mandolincafe.com/archives...#mandolintypes

BTW - WOW! #You just recently got _cable_ TV?? #Well, _I_ just recently got *color* TV... so there!! #And what's this new-fangled thing you call a... what is it, now?... a *cell*_ phone??_

M'dude

----------


## Aprilibre

Wow, thanks, m'dude! It never occurred to me to check out the mandolin cafe's resources, I am so ashamed of myself...

Tell ya what. I could mail to you (or some neutral techie), the old-fashioned way, a picture of myself and YOU could post it on my behalf (what, she says to herself, are you crazy?? You've seen his edits, by the time he's done you could have a goatee!), thereby negating any need for blackmail and making me part of the club. =;)

----------


## MOP

Aprilibre,are you,like me, a "prehistoricelectronicman" ?
I can use just the "minimum".

----------


## JGWoods

> BTW - WOW! #You just recently got _cable_ TV?? #Well, _I_ just recently got *color* TV... so there!! #
> M'dude


I am way ahead of you- entering the post TV phase, ready to heave the cell phone in the Pacific- only problem is I live on the Atlantic side. Time for a road trip.
gw

----------


## Aprilibre

MOP, yep--I'm kind of prehistoric that way. And I can think of so many other good uses for my limited resources than those electronic gadgets that we supposedly "need."

GW, toss them and take the trip! I recommed it! Nobody needs to be available ALL the time...

----------


## halfdeadhippie

I'll jump on the no TV thing, haven't had one for 20 years, kids all read a few grade levels ahead, and we actually talk to each other!

A very good friend of mine has a sticker on her guitar case

"KIll YOUR TELEVISON"

I reccomend it.

----------


## Andy R

Now that you guys are talking about this, I am noticing that my 4 track tape player is starting to wear out. I may need to upgrade to an 8 track soon.

----------


## Aprilibre

Andy, yer killin' me--go reel-to-reel, it's state of the art!

----------


## ronlane3

me, without a mando in hand.

----------


## mandopete

Are those contacts or was it a rough night!  :Smile: 

Glad to see someone's still posting pictures. Looks like this thread is up over 29K views.....

----------


## Crowder

Yep, 11 pages and 29000 views, and I am still the best looking guy on the thread. Maybe in the world, or on the whole internet for that matter. Maybe I need my own site.....

----------


## midmando

Man, talk about this place needing some excitement, Crowder - I think that might do it!

Seriously, your better half makes you look pretty good...

----------


## OdnamNool

Hey ronlane3... You seem to have a cigar stickin' out of yer chest...or _somethin'_???

----------


## OdnamNool

Maybe I just need an eye check.

----------


## MOP

Ronlane,you are terrible with the reds eyes.Is that the photo or is you!

----------


## ronlane3

dang guys,

No that is not my normal eyes, sometimes camera's just don't agree with me.  :Smile: 

That was taken on the last night of a 4 day bluegrass festival, in which I was awake for what seemed like the whole 4 days. (went to bed about 2-3 each morning and then got back up at 7)

----------


## mandopete

Ron

We're just kiddin' with you  :Smile: 

I know what it's like to have your picture taken after 4 or 5 days at a bluegrass festival (see above). #That's why I'm wearing the hat and please, no close-ups!

----------


## ronlane3

Hey Pete,

I understand the kiddin', I can take it (note: I'm a BIG boy)...lol.

(guess I SHOULD have posted in the Hunk's Thread)... NOT!!!!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Last night's very successful Mandolin Cafe lemonade stand run by Shannon. Customers got a tune with every glass. Her lemonade is made with real lemons & oranges and lots of sugar.

----------


## mandopete

Hey Scott - Nice Gams Buddy!

Is that the Collings mandolin?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Her lemonade is made with real lemons & oranges and lots of sugar.


Sounds dangerous! I know from experience how much those six-year-olds likes them sugary beverages...
And talk about stopping cars with a great pair of legs! _('course Shannon's are cute, too...)_

----------


## ronlane3

Now there is the pic for the mandohunks thread. Actually may be the winner for the mandobabes thread that didn't get started.

----------


## evanreilly

Here is a recent pic of me playing with David Long & Mike Compton at one of their recent shows. Richie Brown didn't do overalls that day.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, so what is up with overalls anyway? I know that Mike Compton began wearing them when he started playing with John Hartford. I once saw him in overalls with a sportcoat - talk about a contradiction of terms! Looks like David Long is going for the same look too!

----------


## Andy R

Evan, Richie and everyone else, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, do not regard this in any way to be racist. It is not meant that way. It is just funny. I was looking at the picture of your band and I couldn't help but think of my cousins bowling team which had on it a good friend of ours who was the only black fellow on the team. The name of the team was 'Three strikes and a Spare.' I always got a kick out of that.

----------


## evanreilly

Howabout fancy dress: Overalls witha bow-tie!
Could even do a black bow-tie for formal..

----------


## Skip Kelley

Here's a picture of me and 007 in the white.

----------


## mandopete

> Howabout fancy dress: Overalls witha bow-tie!


Yeah, I think Mike Compton invented that look!

BTW - Less than 200 views to 30K !!!

----------


## Harrmob

I'm the 30,000th VIEWER  WHOOOPPEEEE!!!!!

----------


## OdnamNool

Voyeur! (Hey, how come the "emoticons" don't work?)

----------


## davestem

Here's one of the few pics where I don't have a funny mouth thing going on. #With Johnson A (MA-380)...hmm...looks like a B minor...

----------


## mandopete

Dave,

Thanks for keeping this thread alive, it looks like it was heading south! Funny thing about those "action" shots, it always seems like some part of your body is doing something that is non photogenic when the camera goes off. Just look at this poor fellow . . . . .

----------


## mandobsessed

Yeah I hate it when my hair does that when I play.

----------


## ethanwalnut

This is me at a bluegrass festival in northern Japan. Can you guess which one is me?

----------


## mandopete

Hey, is that one of them Lloyd-Loar Flat-Beds?

----------


## ethanwalnut

Possibly. I forgot to check the serial number, but it seems more likely that a flat-bed of that vintage would be an Ibenez, an Aria, or maybe a Kentucky. I hear a few of the old Gibsons did make it accross the Pacific into the hands of Japanese collectors, so I can't completely rule out the possibility. I'd be surprised if they rolled them out for festivals though.

----------


## delsbrother

Off topic, but does anyone know what Chris Thile is doing in MP's pic? (seriously) Is he doing the Eddie Van Halen fingerboard hammering thing, playing a false harmonic, or ?? He certainly has that tongue workin' overtime.

----------


## mandopete

I think that he had drooled on the mando and was trying to wipe it off 

Yah know, I was sort of wondering the same thing, but I have never seen (or heard) him do that sort of thing. #Maybe one of our Nickel Creek/Chris Thile experts will chime in here - does Chris employ the Eddie Van Halen "tapping" technique? #If not, I think it would be pretty cool. #I have experimented with using the edge of a pick to do this.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I believe he's chiming harmonics with the middle finger an octave up from where the left hand is playing while plucking the string with the ring finger while keeping the pick ready between the thumb and first. Van Halen probably did it ,but I'm most familiar with the technique being done by Steve Morse. Eric Johnson does it a bit ,too.

----------


## jasona

Alright. Here is me, just before my move to California, so the place is a bit of a mess. Note the glass of Talisker on the desk in front of me. That is one of the vital bits of information I have gleaned from this board--good plinking starts with good scotch!

----------


## mandopete

> --good plinking starts with good scotch!


I prefer a nice Cabernet or Merlot!

----------


## Scott Rucker

Me on guitar

----------


## Scott Rucker

Me with mandolin.

----------


## Scott Rucker

Would someone please reply? I don't want to be the one that killed the longest thread in the history of the board. :Frown:

----------


## Scotti Adams

..heres myself with Harley Allen and Mike Lilly recently...man looks I need to get back on the Slim Slow...lol

----------


## mandopete

Nice pic's Scott, looks like you folks are into the bluegrass uniforms, eh 

It's odd that this thread will sort of die down and then pick up again. I don't know if there are any physical limtits to a thread size. I imagine that with all of the photos, this one must be taking up a lot of space.

This thread is sort of like all the brown lawns we have here in Seattle (no rain for two months) - you just can't kill it.

----------


## Scott Rucker

Yes, we did the uniforms that night. It was a band contest, and my first time playing into a mic for a crowd. There were about 600 people there, SRO. Needless to say, I was puckered up.

I don't think I've ever heard anyone from Seattle complain about a LACK of rain.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

OK I'll give in too. #I play my A-model as much as my Loar


[img]ftp://ftp.f5journal.com/pic_day/mandodgwy.JPG[/img]

----------


## Joe F

I recently got a digital camera for my 50th birthday, so I no longer have any excuses. #Here's me in the back yard with the Freshwater.

----------


## Harrmob

Here I am getting into the groove of things at a local competition. The well known and famous guitar virtuoso Harry Smith is accompanying me on the guitar.

----------


## HDSJR

I knew I would be famous some day, if I just hung around Kevin (Harrmob) long enough. That is a picture of Kevin winning the South Alabama mandolin championship, for the second straight year from among a big field of outstanding contestants. He played El Cumbunchero and he scorched it. I was just along for the ride, and a heck of a ride it was!

----------


## mandopete

*Ole!*

----------


## Keith Newell

Well, I finally got around to getting a picture of ME with one of my mandolins and not just my mandolins.

Keith Newell

----------


## rixter

If the ER is empty then might as well mess around with the Snakehead ('24 A1)

----------


## mandopete

..........or you could always wait for the freak mandolin accident 

Nice pic!

----------


## rixter

Hmmmmmmmm........... #

----------


## Aprilibre

Yeah, see Nik-Chiks recent post...

=:)

----------


## mandopete

"Hello, emergency room? #Help, help I've just run over my mandolin, send an ambulance quick!"

"Where are you?"

"In the driveway!"

----------


## rixter

I believe that it was Zeke, the "Mando-looney at Large" that once described to me the unforgettable crunching sound that is made by a circa 191x Gibson A mandolin as it is being run over by a car. A sound, may I add, that I never hope to hear. 
 # # # # # # :&gt;0

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Well, I`m also in!

I have some mandolin pictures here
And that`s another hobby of mine...

Good luck!

----------


## bratsche

Wooohoooo, *Plami* - very nice, indeed! It's rare (unfortunately) to see musicians who are also athletic in the U.S.! 

Now, if only someone would Photoshop a nice bowlback instrument in Plami's hand, I think we would have ourselves a serious contender for the cover of the MandoHunk Calendar! Whaddya say, gals??

 

bratsche

----------


## OdnamNool

Well...I suppose...yet..........there's this _frog_...

Also, a bowlback??? Come on, now...this hunk is _flyin'!!!_ How 'bout a mandobird?

----------


## OdnamNool

Oops. I just read the "Dialog"... Tasteful representation and skilled execution (or whatever it said...) Nix the bird. Bowlback would suit him better...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

:-)))))

In fact that was 10 years ago, but I think I still have an athlethic body. At least I feel very good in it and the girls like it too, so it`s OK! ;-)))
By the way this picture was published in a magazine for East fighting arts as a "picture of the month". 50 % from the merit belongs to my brother who made the picture.

Good luck!

----------


## Nik-chick

bratsche: That works. I didn't know we were doing a calendar! Can I be in charge of the wardrobe for the shoots?

April: No wonder I came over to this thread (that I didn't even know was still going) my ears were burning.

Whoever said scotch makes your playing better: Dern, I wonder how many I'd have to have before mine even sounded okay? *L*

----------


## mandomaniac

Pardon the interruption in the video entertainment...but figured with all the activity here, it would warrant a gentle reminder to folks......I kicked in a contribution to PSF....did YOU??? Check out the discussion at the top of the General saction. Your help is needed. It will benefit the entire mandolin community! DO IT! #

----------


## Mikey2

Pickin" Paul

You sent the pic in gif form.  send it jpg format

Mike in OR

----------


## ira

HOW DO YOU GET THE PIC INTO THE POST.

SIGNED,

THE TECHNICALLY INEPT.

THANKS

----------


## stanley

Pickin'Paul,

and as young teen with a double aniversary Gretch?? I've got an old single aniverary stored at my bother's house (across the country&#33...I wouldn't mind having it back.

----------


## mandopete

> No wonder I came over to this thread (that I didn't even know was still going) my ears were burning.


Did it ever stop ?

----------


## Nik-chick

ira: When you post, hit the image button (above the text field on the far right of the row with the bold and quote buttons). It will prompt you to put in the URL.

mandopete: I don't know if the thread ever stopped or not...probubly not. I wasn't around for a while.

----------


## Pickin' Paul

yeah, stanley...i totally agree. i pawned off a lot of things when i got married i wish i had back, i.e. baseball cards, guitars, free time...do i need to go on, hee, hee!

----------


## ira

nik-chik, but it is not an internet photo. i have it on my hard drive????????????????

----------


## goldtopper

Ira-
For posting an image on your drive, at the bottom of the screen where you post, hit the browse button under:
 File Attachments
You may attach a file to this
message
Maximum file size (in Bytes)
51200
. You'll then get a drop down menu on your computer and you can then select the picture from the area where you are storing it.
Good Luck!

----------


## Pickin' Paul

pix of this ole' hillbilly with the chicks: my niece, sister and wife on fiddle

East Kentucky Akers

----------


## ira

i'm the short one with the small instrument (lol) actually this pic goes well with the song i wrote "inside i'm really built and 6'2".

pretty dark pic- a friend sent it to me from his phone camera (its like star trek stuff)

----------


## vince59

I don't have any pictures of me playing my mandolin...people seem to find someplace else to be when I pull it out! But this is me a couple of months ago.

----------


## vince59

It happened again...no pic...and this time my file was definitely small enough. Grrrrrrr. Oh well, I may try again.

----------


## jasona

*scratches his head*

----------


## OdnamNool

Nice shirt, Vince.

----------


## vince59

Jason,
I figured out that after I browse for the picture and preview the post, I have to browse again because the preview deletes the picture...may be in my settings...oh well, now I know what works.
OdnamNool,
Big, loose, Hawaiian shirts rule. Somewhere around 40 I decided that comfort was way more important than fashion.

----------


## mandopete

> ...a friend sent it to me from his phone camera (its like star trek stuff)


Can you hear me now? 

Maybe we need need to start a thread of people taking pictures with those phone/cameras. For the life of me I can't figure out why in the h*ll anyone would need one of those - perhaps we now have a reason.

----------


## Aprilibre

Odnam, more importantly than the flashy shirt, he has the required mando-hunk goatee! =;)

Vince, around 40ish I decided on a comfort uniform, too. Everything is denim or black, except for flashy socks. OK, I am also fond of red shoes (oh, wait, I promised never to mention shoes again...)

----------


## jasona

Vince: I didn't notice that forum bug before. Well caught. And nice shirt!

I've also noticed that the smileys don't work when you post from "quick reply" for some odd reason. :O

----------


## vince59

Aprilbre - Shucks, Ma'am, yer makin' me blush. 

Jasona - I think it was the Jim Beam I had just before posting last night that opened up my eyes to the forum bug. Bourbon is an amazing tool for the whole revelation process, whether it's before breakfast, during, or after! #

----------


## Nik-chick

Vince: Your shirt looks like something the other Vince (Gill) would have. Cool!

April: I may get you in trouble, but why no more mentions of shoes?

----------


## OdnamNool

> Odnam, more importantly than the flashy shirt, he has the required mando-hunk goatee! #=


Aprilbre... I would say that _all_ of the fine looking gentlemen on this page would most certainly qualify for mandohunk. #*But!* #From what I gather, I'm afraid we cannot accept "Vince" into the Mandohunk Hall of Fame. #From the statistics I've compiled so far, I would have to say that he is a "poser". #Read on...

True identity:

Name: # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #*Gumbograss*
Occupation: # # # # # # # # # # # # Office worker
Identifying characteristics: # # #Baggy clothes, 2 tatoos, 
 # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #ear-ring in ear
Hobbies: # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # Claims interest in guitar and 
 # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #mandolin, but true love is:
 # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #[/B]B@#J0!!!*

That's right! #You heard me correctly!

(I wonder what kind of* shoes[B] he wears...............)

----------


## Aprilibre

Ah, hahahah! Good work, Odnam! I am guessing boxes, "Clementine" style? Which begs the question, what kind of earrings does one wear with boxes....

;)

----------


## vince59

You two are too funny! Some minor corrections: 
Office Worker = Call Center Manager and Training Manager.
Tats and earring -- true, hey, I lived in Cali for 5 years!
BANJO (hey, look, I spelled it out and didn't get struck by lightening) -- also true! But I'm trying to learn this mando thing.
Shoes - at work, mostly wingtips or loafers, but at home, most comfortable in no shoes at all. If I must wear shoes, I prefer Air Walk tennis shoes. 
And just for the record, not that anyone asked, boxers, not briefs! #

----------


## mandopete

And what exactly is *Gumbograss*?

That sounds tasty!

----------


## Calvaux

I'm a newbie at this. Here is an peek at my "house band".

----------


## vince59

Gumbo - my favorite thing to cook and eat! 
Grass (as in blue) - my favorite type of music to play!

Gumbograss - Bluegrass in Louisiana. Loosen your belt, kick your shoes off, eat a little, play a little, pass a good time. Oh, it's also the name I use on banjohangout.org.

----------


## Nik-chick

But how would Odnam Nool have known Vince's b@njohangout name unless... I CAN'T SAY IT! He has a...I CAN'T SAY IT!

----------


## vince59

Just as I was about to yell, "Busted!" I remembered that I had mentioned my Gumbograss handle in another post. So, he may have learned this, here. I will say, however, that I know of a few who frequent both sites. Don't worry, banjo playing brothers (and sisters&#33, your secret is safe with me. I won't "out" you here at the cafe.

----------


## OdnamNool

You're a good sport, Vince. And, by the way, my *first guess* was indeed loafers... :D

----------


## OdnamNool

Now how about posting a picture of those tatoos???

----------


## OdnamNool

(heh heh..................stay tuned, goils................) #

----------


## Tom C

Finally, somebody took a pic. -And with one of my many facial expressions

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Nothing wrong with wingtips and cool shirts. Great mando-playing minds do tend to think alike. its very much like my uniform, cept im know to wear a hat to cover my hair-challenged dome. see click here for the horror I think the only way folks remember me is my bad taste in shirts and that ol' black hat, I know it'tant my mando playing. Cheers y'all!
Russ

----------


## Joe F

Tom C,
I love the red sunburst. #What kind of mandolin are you playing?

----------


## Tom C

That's just the pic it not red at all. I have a '95 Flatiron performer. I'll post a pic shortly showing infamous attached fretboard.

----------


## FrankenMouse

C'est moi.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Hey! There are sure a bunch of goooood loooking mandolin pickers on here!! : :Wink: :

----------


## dwmand

This is a photo of me a couple weeks ago celebrating my birthday in Yellowstone, shortly after a great visit to the Weber Mandolin Factory!

----------


## jasona

I like that shot! But that doesn't look like a Weber to me dwmand

----------


## OdnamNool

> Ah, hahahah! #Good work, Odnam! #I am guessing boxes, "Clementine" style? #


Indeed, boxes. Thongs "thwap, thwap" just alittle too much! But..."Clementine" style??? What the heck is that??? O ma darlin', O ma darlin' Oh my darrrrrrrrrrr------lin......

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh yeah...Tom C... meaningful facial expression! (and _incredibly_ nice shirt! FrankenMouse... what a smile!!! dwmand...Happy Birthday!

----------


## OdnamNool

Quick! Change the subject!!!

----------


## E_Stringus_Breakus

Russ...looks like your playing a Weber...And BTW..I have a theory that only a mando player can see past the facade...ESB

----------


## Nik-chick

Did someone say thongs? What?

----------


## dvatchka

And her shoes were number nine
Herring boxes, without tops-es
Sandals were, for Clementine

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

ESB, you got that right! a Bitterroot. but the facade, dunno......is it the hat?
Cheers!!
Russ

----------


## dwmand

> I like that shot! But that doesn't look like a Weber to me dwmand


Well I was expecting a reply about Grisman's mandola, but I left Bozeman a couple days before the concert. #I kept telling my Girlfriend I was expecting a birthday present with strings and I hoped the factory visit would help, but I still walked away empty handed. #They were absolutely wonderful at Weber, and I was drooling over the octave mandos and mandocellos. #Maybe someday... #I have an ex-girlfriend with a Flatiron Performer A that I bought her for Christmas 10 years ago, and it's still sitting in her house unplayed in a case... #That's the closest I've come to owning a Weber/Flatiron.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Me without a mando and that is something you will never see! Also, the fire extinguisher is there because my brain does overload, causing it to smoke!

----------


## mandoJeremy

Oops, not an extinguisher but a smoke detector!

----------


## Calvaux

okay, i'll try one more time.
my "house band"

----------


## ronlane3

Calvaux,

Do they work for milk and cookies, or ice cream and cake?

----------


## Calvaux

The little one absolutely refuses to keep her hands off the mando when I'm trying to practice. #I have to give HER the blue uke to keep her occupied. #

The 4-year-old has started piano lessons and has shifted focus, only breaking into the musical toybox when friends come over for playdates. 

Which reminds me, can anyone tell me if a HOHNER SPECIAL 20 HARMONICA is dishwasher safe?

----------


## Nik-chick

Reminds me of the story about a little girl who kept saying "Daddy's guitar pretty!" and the father was like "That's nice honey." and stuff. He gets to his gig, takes out the guitar, and it's covered in purple crayon, strings and all. (My dad STILL tells that story on me about 20yrs later! )

If I ever have kids, and some 2yr old makes mommy's mandolin pretty...well....they'd better use purple too! (I think my dad would have prefured blue or green though)

P.S. I was going to have an updated pic soon. I lost the cable and driver CD to my camera. I was the high bidder on replacements until my bid was canceled!

----------


## dirk van coevorden

Well,

Haven't had the opportunity to properly introduce myself to y'all.... 
My name is Dirk, I'm a not a very good mandoplayer and eh... maybe a pic says more than words...

----------


## fmspinc

Here is our little rocker girl. She showed some interest in my 1919 A at first, but has really taken to the Bird.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Well then, give her a MandoBird!!!! There's only one "true" position to a scale and the guitar can't lay fame to it!

----------


## rakelly3

Here's me. Looks like im hacking away on a rousing 27th verse of Twinkle Twinkle... 27th or 28th... I can't remember... the banjo had the lead.

----------


## rakelly3

here.

----------


## D.Lightning

Here's me.

----------


## craig

my cool nephew, keaton (3), with my flatiron:

----------


## Yonkle

Here is my Homemade Mandolin, pickin with my brother. This is my Second Mandolin, first was an A5, this is a F5, plays good....Shalom JD

----------


## Flatpick

Some backroom pick'in...Rhonda and me.

----------


## Yonkle

Here's one of me late 60's Pickin with a few of my Pals. They could'nt keep up so they were resting in this shot!  JD

----------


## mandocats

Some of the banter going on around here is awfully silly...I'm getting alot more laughs than I would watching an Arnie film this evening....
Here's the only photo of me with mando in hand-I'm the one in the green t-shirt. Loki is on my right. The (mando) cats weren't around for a photo that day.
Cheers!

----------


## mandobsessed

GaryM asked me not to do it but I couldn't deny the mandolincafe community the shining glory of his visage. (Certainly not haggard)

The band is Roberts Creek's only excuse for a bluegrass band and we have a strange habit of changing our name for every gig. Makes it seem like there is a huge bluegrass scene up here.

Anyway Gary is the handsome guy on the left tearing up the Martin D-28

----------


## Harrmob

You know, just when you think your getting the hang of the mandolin, THIS IS HOW YOUR BAND TREATS YOU!!!!! (I knew I put on deodorant that day, hmmmm)

----------


## ira

isn't the banjo player the guy who should get shunned?: :Wink: :

----------


## mandobsessed

Don't worry about it Hrmob, you have a mandolin and don't need all those other "musicians"

----------


## Nik-chick

JOC, what was REALLY happening in that pic?

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I like the last pic and the comments on it!!!

----------


## goldtopper

Harrmob-
I can see why you are a good distance from the others-

That dreaded b*njo is about 3" from a mike!
Cruel punishment to put an audience through!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

This is me in '80-'81 doing my best Sam Bush impersonation and it's not working. I'm obviously trying to figure out what the banjo player is doing.
 That's my first home made mandolin ,which was less than a year old.

----------


## mandopete

Jim - Love the photo!

I'm thinking that we need a new thread.......

*Post A Picture Of Yourself When You Used To Be A Hippie!*

----------


## Fuzzyway

Well here is a picture of me with Hilburn #24 in August of 2003.

Fuzzy

----------


## mrmando

Me with my Flatiron

Pre-surgery or post? You decide...

----------


## levin4now

Jim,

Does a strap of that width help with weight distribution? Your first mandolin wasn't a solid body was it? :D 

Just kidding. Nice mando. Speaking of Sam Bush, I had a carpenter come to my place I am renovating to do a few tasks, and his helper stepped out of the truck and I thought "Holy Cow, he brought Sam Bush! - forget the renovation, gimme a mandolin lesson/concert..." Obviously it wasn't him.

----------


## rakelly3

Fuzzy, how'd you get the mando to stick out of your ear like that? That's pretty cool. So do you actually perform that way? I bet it's a big hit with the crowds.

----------


## Fuzzyway

rakelly3,

It's all done with smoke and mirrors. You just never know where the second mandolin will appear.

Fuzzy

----------


## Nik-chick

Whoever linked to the nude...please warn that something is a nude. I saw it from the neck up thankfully the way the window popped up (Thank God).

If it was covered then iggy this msg!

----------


## rakelly3

It wasn't. It blocked out one section and the mando covered the other.
~James

----------


## f5joe



----------


## OdnamNool

Did anyone ever tell you that you look like a lion?

----------


## f5joe

Well, yes. #Actually, I'm a big alley cat.

----------


## OdnamNool

meee owww...

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Here's the real F5Joe and his Daddy

----------


## OdnamNool

Well, then...who's the fake F5Joe?

----------


## OdnamNool

(As if I care...)

----------


## f5loar

I don't know who the old man is holding the mandolin but I own that suit! I will second that this is indeed the real
F5 "The Stomp" Joe and rumor has it the man beside him is
the one who actually wrote the Stomp.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Tommy..post a pic of a double bound fingerboard on the Loar pic thread for Evan R

dgw

----------


## f5joe

Yes, that's really me w/ Big Mon right after I taught him how to play Bluegrass Stomp. He was very appreciative. Later that day, I showed him how to kick off Roanoke properly. He was a fast learner and an awfully nice fellow. I told him he'd go far. I miss him.

----------


## Pittbull

You know, I've seen a million pictures of Big Mon in my life, but in that one with F5Joe i noticed something for the first time. Bill had Chops! Not only on the Mandolin, but on his face! Not only did Elvis steal his song, he stole his look too (LOL)! I gotta grow mine back in! He was too cool for his time!

----------


## Nik-chick

Why does the fake F5Joe remind me of Grisman?

----------


## mrmando

> Why does the fake F5Joe remind me of Grisman?


Hm. Well, it reminds _me_ of my old German pal Herbert Dobner.

----------


## f5loar

It reminds you of Grisman because without the face it would
look exactly like him.

----------


## OdnamNool

Hmmmm. Do you all suppose it's the real F5Joe's face with the fake F5Joe's hair?

----------


## dixiecreek

I don't have any pix of myself with my mando (yet...) so here's the next best thing.  :Wink: 

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procser....0001610

----------


## Nik-chick

So, who is that with you dixiecreek? *j/k* Did you teach him anything?

I'd have posted sooner, but I couldn't see the pics clearly on WebTV.

P.S. I just got a cable for my digital camera to replace the one I lost, so you should all be able to see what happened to Lazarus (my mando's new middle name) soon. It's REALLY not as bad as the description looks in words.

----------


## dixiecreek

> So, who is that with you dixiecreek? *j/k* Did you teach him anything?


I taught him everything he knows. 

(HA! ) #

----------


## mandolooter

Dixie...that pic is Pre-Do it seems. There has been as much talk about his hair around here as his pickin! You'all make a cute couple BTW :Smile:

----------


## dixiecreek

hehe thanks... so what's this "pre-do" business? sounds humorous  (BTW that pic is from less than 2 months ago...)

----------


## mandolooter

....as in hair-do...most of the recent pic's I've seen its standing straight up! Guess it was a no-gel day...

----------


## dixiecreek

oh, haha! #well it was certainly standing straight up during the show, the way he plays!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procser....0001610

----------


## Nik-chick

I just got my camera working again...so I was taking pics of my short hair so a friend of mine could see what I look like now. I learned a couple things. Seeing pictures of one's self is a VERY humbling expierence (I deleted 90% of them!...I tried to be real and just go with one that was done in one take like the other folks around here...but I can't. I tried). The second was that I will NEVER make fun of anyone for looking tiny next to their instrument again! I swear this is a mandolin not a mandola *LOL*:



No, I don't look like that (not the greatest, but a whole lot better than reality once again). The one at the top of the following page looks more like me than any I haven't deleted (don't feel obligated to look):

Some crazy chick

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Now there ain't nothing wrong from what I'm seeing, dig the vintage looking blouse!

cheers gal!

----------


## Nik-chick

Meant to ask you, Russ, which one was you in the pics you posted? I couldn't go to the link when you first did that...but I saw alot of people...some obviously weren't you because they were female. Which was?

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

They moved some stuff around on that site, heres where:here


my own site has real tiny pics on it thats not really visible and its probably for the best anyway, 
cheers gal!

----------


## MandoMichael

Hi Nik-chick. Nice pic. I like the color scheme used in the picture; the oranges and the subtle hues of red.

----------


## JMUSIC

Dang Nik-chick, you sure are a cutie! John :p

----------


## chirorehab

Me & my MK.... Taking a break in Key Biscayne...

----------


## mandoJeremy

JMUSIC, I would have to correct you and say that she is definitely a HOTTIE!!! The mandolin only adds to her beauty!! The dream woman: Beautiful and plays mando!!!

----------


## FrankenMouse

Dibs.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Oh yeah, I have (but only with permission) first!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chirorehab

Hey, what about me?

----------


## fishdawg40

You guys sound like a bunch of rabid dogs. #Get a hold of yourself. #  

Chirorehab, your mandolin is very nice. #

----------


## Nik-chick

*getting off of things that make her blush quickly* 

cheriorehab..oh man did I mess that up! YES! So cool, you're in UNIFORM! (I wore the closest thing to a hawaiian shirt I have myself...but yours is totally right) and it's great you have an MK, they are so underrated. (And, yes, I was going to say all of that BEFORE you asked for feedback *L*)

----------


## Nik-chick

P.S. (I don't have time to go back and edit) I don't play mando...I hold it. *L* I'll get around to learning it though.

----------


## chirorehab

Nik-check (or is it Neck-chik),

Oh, it's all about the shirt... and don't worry I mostly hold mine too! Although, chopping makes it appear that I actually know what I am doing!

Cherio,

Eric

----------


## GVD

Hey Nik-chick what kind of mandolin are you just _holding_ ?  

GVD

----------


## Nik-chick

*ignoring distortion of handle*

---

GVD: It USED to be an Alvarez (see less than glam mando thread)

----------


## chirorehab

Ok, but Nik-check is better than Cheriorehab.

Fishdawg - thanks & Bluegrassbox rocks!

Eric

----------


## Nik-chick

*L* THAT was an accident! As I assumed Nik-Check was. I was refuring to the second distortion of the handle...bad timing. *LOL* I realize you didn't mean anything except getting me back for cheriorehab now. Atleast I tried. I could have called you Cheerio rehab. =P

----------


## Joe F

Is Cheerio rehab the place where they send cereal killers?

----------


## chirorehab

I guess it's better than Fruitloop! 

I gotta run - I have a cheerio (er, guitar-playing patient) to rehab!

Eric

----------


## Scotti Adams

..in my hometown they found a man dead behind a grocery store...lying in a puddle of milk and a with a banana stuck in his mouth...yep..you guessed it...the work of a Cereal Killer....

----------


## Nik-chick

Whew-Lordy! How punny. When did this turn into auditions for Hee-Haw? That show's done off. :p

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Whew-Lordy! How punny. When did this turn into auditions for Hee-Haw? That show's done off. :p


hey..wait I resemble that remark..  ....wheres your sense of humor Nik....sorry I struck a nerve

----------


## AlanN

A preacher ran into a woman of the night. He said "You know, I prayed for your soul for two hours last night." She said "Heck, you should've called on the phone, I'd have been over in 5 minutes."

Don't thank me, thank Mike Snider.

----------


## Scotti Adams

...ok ...I couldnt resist..my little Kaylee Laine...7 months old....Ive got another pic some place where she is chewing the scroll on the headstock....literally cutting her teeth on the mando...it took me a little while to get the baby goo off the mando but it was worth it.

----------


## ira

look at that right hand, poised for a power chord!

----------


## Nik-chick

> Originally Posted by  (Nik-chick @ Nov. 11 2003, 1:22)
> 
> Whew-Lordy! How punny. When did this turn into auditions for Hee-Haw? That show's done off. :p
> 
> 
> hey..wait I resemble that remark..  ....wheres your sense of humor Nik....sorry I struck a nerve


Only one explanation for my post: My @** has always been smarter than me. It's a fact I've learned to live with.

----------


## skippy

OK I give up, here is a picture my wife took of me when I wasn't expecting it... (I had just looked up&#33

----------


## mandopete

Just stoppin' by the ol' Cafe to see how things were going....41,468 hits! Man, that has got to be a record of some sort.

Bsck to my nap - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Why not...
That´s me with my ´27 Ajr Bluesmachine
Cheers,René

----------


## bluesmandolinman



----------


## TomBrisk

This is with my old Sullivan, a '92 A model at the back porch after our Darrington set in what, 2000?

I'll find that photo of the new (12/01) monster John Sullivan F, and get one of the Dick Linke electric model as well...

Some fun, Pete- must be nice to have all that bandwidth at work for maintaining these things, eh ;-)

-Tom

----------


## mandopete

> Some fun, Pete- must be nice to have all that bandwidth at work for maintaining these things, eh ;-)


Yeah - ever since I got me a 1200 baud modem, I'm *SMOKIN'*

----------


## ira

after viewing the last pic , i need to get me a bolo tie! not sure how it would go over in new england, but i dig it!

----------


## fidla

Here's one from '96 with my band Maple Ridge. That's John Rough on the 5 string, Joe Blumenthal on the doghouse and Terry Atkinson on the D28. Me with a beard and not a gray hair on my head...


_Dead image link removed by moderator. Jamie Stanek_

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

I wear bolo's around all the time in NYC, folks just look at me wierd....

cheers y'all

----------


## oldwave maker

homade bolo-rama:
mandofretboard extensionectomy- what else would you use it for?
fender 6v6 w/ patchcord- now flashes red thanks to gizmo coors light girls gave me at the last defibrillators gig....
bighorn sheep fiddlescroll- grafted on a new scroll with a monkey with the hands over the ears!
regular fiddlescroll- make 2 from each fiddle!
bullet lodged in hearts-n-flowers banjo fretboard- self explanatory, sure sign of bad aim.

----------


## mrmando

Love the bolos, Bill. Got any extra fiddle scrolls? The tube is a great idea as well. I have made a few out of CDs, radio dials, coins, wristwatches and old alarm clock parts.

----------


## pdxmando

Ok, no mando, but here's me and my boy Aaron enjoying some guitar picking.

----------


## mandoJeremy

He looks too happy with an instrument in hand. #You BETTER give him a mando! OM's do rock!

----------


## Scotti Adams

....I think I seen you on that reality show.."Extreme Dating"....Ive seen that face somewhere...

----------


## TNVolunteerMando

I know this has been covered in other theads but I can't seem to make it work. How do you post pics? Nothing I try works...

----------


## midmando

Here are a coupla future stars - my two middle kids, Jay and Heidi

----------


## TNVolunteerMando

How did you post that pick midmando??

----------


## midmando

at the bottom of the reply it says "You may attach a file to this message" I shrunk the picture down to a small enough size, saved it on my computer, and selected it.

----------


## mandolooter

He sure made it sound easy huh TNVol.!

----------


## TNVolunteerMando

thnx a bunch.

----------


## TNVolunteerMando

Here ya go..Thats me waiting till that helo refuels..

----------


## f5loar

Okay here is my attempt at a photo of me but not with
my mandolin. It's my alter ego.

----------


## Eugene

Well, f5loar, at least it's not a Gretsche.

----------


## mandopete

Looks like the Roger McGuinn style mandolin!

----------


## Mandovt

here is a picture of me and my Absaroka with a newly installed Weber tailpiece/armrest. I also have a tone guard on. Bruce and Family rock

----------


## Jeff_Stallard

Okay fine...I'll contribute to this perpetual thread. Here's the most recent picture I have. I look nice and calm, but I was trying to fix my granparents' computer and it was very frustrating.

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Here is one Sean of the duo SAGEWIND and myself showing off our favorite website in the world. We were in NYC for a gig. This was the first show that I have ever done that had two mando related bands on the bill. we had a great time.
this one is for you Scott. You Rule!! thanks for everything buddy!

----------


## Jeff_Stallard

45,000 views!!! Amazing!!!

----------


## mandopete

45K + and going strong - whodathought?

----------


## TNVolunteerMando

Here's one of my daughter..

----------


## Dagger Gordon

This is such a good thread that I feel a party pooper not to have put anything in, so you can see me on 

http://www.tradmusic.com/artistinfo.asp?artistID=427

A summer 2001 promotional shot, I'm afraid, which I realise isn't quite what's wanted. I'll try and organise a more informal picture of me playing music with my 3 kids (on guitar, double bass and fiddle).

Just getting a light covering of snow here in the North of Scotland -the first of the winter. The weather here has been extraordinarily warm and dry for well over a year now.

Seasons greetings to all.

----------


## jasona

Not bad Dagger!

All the best to you and all the rest!

----------


## mandopete

Yes - Seasoned Greetings to all!

----------


## mad dawg

Great shot Dagger.

(I see that you were playing with only 1 C-string on your Sobell at the time.)

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Pretty sharp-eyed, Mad Dawg.

You are right. I actually tune the bottom string(s) to D; it works far better for chords. I sometimes find that if I play through a pick-up, the bass strings can be a bit loud, particularly if the sound is a bit toppy and we roll the treble back. 
At the time I was experimenting with just one at the bottom, believing that it would provide enough sound from the bottom D but perhaps have a more balanced amplified sound. I have since decided it didn't really make all that much difference and have gone back to 10 strings.
I don't do an awful lot of melody playing on the bottom D, but I always fret it for chords, usually with my thumb.

Cheers,

----------


## mad dawg

Thanks for the feedback Dagger; I am still adapting to my 10-string Freshwater, and I think I'll experiment with tuning the lowest course to D. BTW, I just ordered your newest CD -- which tracks should I take a close listen to in order to study your use of the low D string(s)?

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks for that, Mad Dawg.

Generally I use the bottom string when I'm playing chords, as opposed to playing melody, particularly if I'm accompanying someone.

The last album The Frozen River mostly featured my melody playing on the mandolin, with more chordal stuff being done on the 8 string cittern.

There's therefore maybe not as much bottom string work as I've perhaps led you to believe, but all the tunes in keys that involve the note D (ie D, G, G minor,D minor etc) give you a chance to fatten the sound up by playing the bottom D as a drone without much extra effort, while playing mostly melody.

I haven't actually listened to the CD for a while, but from memory, The Gentle Rain and Bonnie At Morn (both G minor) and The Wee Twister and The Spiral Staircase (D and D minor) probably have some bottom D string. Maybe also Cursing The Midges (D).

Three of the tracks (including the hornpipes on Mandolin Cafe MP3) were in any case played on a 1912 A model Gibson. I always use the 10 string Sobell live, but sometimes for recording it's not a bad thing to try to vary the sound.

I hope the CD arrives soon and you're pleased with it.

All the best, #Dagger

----------


## levin4now

dagger and maddawg,

why not Post a Picture of Yourself along with your 10 string mando"? #

alan

----------


## mad dawg

Here ya go, Alan: a pic of me practicing some Xmas carols...

----------


## mad dawg

Thanks again Dagger, and I'm looking forward to giving The Frozen River a listen (or more likely, a listen after listen after listen...).

----------


## ira

here are me and my new baby, rocking and pickin at our yearly chanukah party after playing the dreidel song for the youth for i think the 40th time (and still smiling unbelievably)

----------


## ira

don't know if it worked here goes again

----------


## ira

sorry, seem to have put something on there that was not a pic- but, first one came up....i can't figure out this posting pic thing for the life of me.

----------


## Burbs

Here is me and my LaPlant #116 Sittin' by my Koi pond in sunny AZ....

----------


## mandocrustacean

Here is a "mug" shot I took with a pinhole camera that I made. I had to sit still for thirty seconds. Sorry no mandolin is pictured. I play a Weber Hyalite.

----------


## Songbird

Well it's not a great picture but I'm so pleased to finally have a mandolin so I thought I'd stick it up anyway

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Xmas was fun. The nieces and nephews just adore the mandolin. I even think this might be the first ever picture of me with a mandolin. 

Here's me with Danny(3), and Mikayla(5). Great kids!

 - Benignus (a.k.a Uncle Mike)

----------


## mando bandage

Benignus (a.k.a Uncle Mike) 

I admire someone who lets his nieces and nephews get their fingerprints all over his Weber. They'll sooner learn appreciation for music from that than from "no, don't touch that."

Rob

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Hey thanks. That's the whole point, too. To make sure the kids know that music is something we can make ourselves, and that it's really fun!

----------


## mandoJeremy

Okay, here's a more updated and recent photo of me with a dang guitar! I don't know what I was thinking!

----------


## dixiecreek

^ me with my little sister and brother, who are cropped out because I'm overprotective like that

----------


## Tim Saxton

Here is one of me and this other guy. I wonder if I look at it long enough I can play better?

Tim Saxton

----------


## mad dawg

I know some of you received new mandolin family instruments as holiday gifts this year -- how about some pics of you with your new axe? (...and with a big grin on your face, I imagine  )

----------


## Merelf

me and my stringed piece of wood...  

Hope to get a real mandolin soon, one wich doesn't bend every time I try to tune it ^_^

----------


## danb



----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Dan...is that "digerati" frustration showing on your face

----------


## danb

That's me as seen from the point of view of the server host on Dec 26th..

Actually (lordy) these days I'm most often seen in a suit & tie walking around London's financial district. I get a lot of funny looks when I carry a mandolin case around on the commuter trains

----------


## mad dawg

Great pic Dan! (LOL!!!)

----------


## Dan Adams

Another gig shot taken at a Holiday Party. A low light photo under the stage lighting. Not very impressive resolution under those conditions. Dan

----------


## mandopete

> I know some of you received new mandolin family instruments as holiday gifts this year -- how about some pics of you with your new axe? (...and with a big grin on your face, I imagine  )


Okay, okay - since i started this blasted thread many moons ago I would be remiss if I didn't post a new picture now and again.

Here's me in my bathrobe very early on Christmas morning.

Is there such a thing as DAS?

----------


## mad dawg

LOL!!!

Does DAS start out small, like with a bodhran, or is this not your first full drum kit? (BTW, Did you also get a new guitar, or is the guitar kit for another member of your family?)

----------


## mandopete

The drums are actually a gift from Santa Claus to my 11 year-old son. #He has been playing trumpet in the school band for a couple of years and now wants to start on percussion. #Myself? #I never touch the things! 

The guitar kit is for my 16 year-old who has been playing electric guitar for a couple of years now. #It's a copy of Stratocaster and I'm reminded of the reason that I do not build instruments. #

I got me a few shirts, some socks and a nice assortment of cigars.....what more can a man ask for?

* Only 737 more views to 50,000! #Hard to believe the longevity of this thread!*

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Pete!

I think I speak for many when I say I'm very grateful that your 11-year-old decided to take up drums rather than, say, flute or some such... if it weren't for that strategically placed snare, that photo could be takin' a _really ugly turn!_

*YECCH!!*


;-)

----------


## mandolooter

faster than a speeding shutter

----------


## OdnamNool

Doubtful they'll ever make a glass snare.

*Drat!*

Nice name for a band, though................ (Glass Snare) #

----------


## levin4now

I think this thread will hit a lot more than 50,000. #What a great fantastic thread. #We always call this a community, a family, a 'Fellowship of the Ring (of the mandolin)". #No wonder we want to see who we are communing with. #I hope that people will continue to add more pictures of themselves and their mandos. #Keep em coming. 

Oh, mandopete. #THanks for the keeping the snare where it is in the picture....

----------


## mandopete

> ...if it weren't for that strategically placed snare, that photo could be takin' a _really ugly turn!_


*LOL!*

Dude - good to see yer back on the board!   

Gotta remember that this is family show, eh?

----------


## G_Smolt

Recent photo...couldn't find the "edit bald spot" feature on PhotoShop...Hmmm.

Jammin' out on my Pa's Freshwater octave. 
Ingolstadt, Germany...Dec 2003

----------


## mandopete

Those octave mandolins are an absolute blast to play!

You gonna be at Wintergrass?

----------


## Mandochick

Hey!!!

  I wanna join the fun too! Here is a picture of me and my Kentucky KM-675. Hopefully this works!

Rebekah

----------


## G_Smolt

Mp-
yup, reserved my room already...gonna room with the Minnesota MAS Madman again. 

If all goes right in the next few days, I will have 2 new mandos to sample (a CE Ward and a Gatt), as well as the Coleson and the venerable Hughes, sounding better with every passing day.

Looking forward to pickin' with y'all in the radio room.

----------


## Joe

Me and my 70's Alvarez A800 (carved and solid, baby). # :Wink:

----------


## mandofiddle

We just got some new pics up on our site from our gig last night at Oskar Blues in Lyons, CO.

http://www.heartwoodhollow.com/photos/index.html

I'd post them here, but if the board goes down again because of it I may not make it through another dry spell...

----------


## mandodana

Just got my first mando 2 days ago... here we are!

----------


## mandokristin

I wish I had a pic of me and my new mando. Unfortunately I'm the one in the family that usually takes pics, so I have very few of myself.  And of course no one had their cameras ready on Christmas when I was rockin' out on my mando.

However...I do have a single pic of me with my fiddle...it's a few years old, but just imagine I have bangs, and I look exactly the same.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procser....0001610

OK nevermind...it was gonna be a pic of me and my fiddle, but I can't seem to get pics from Shutterfly to work here. Any suggestions?

----------


## mandodude

mandokristin,

You're pic link works just fine on my computer...

----------


## green_leaf

Cute picture, dixiecreek! Your smile projects sincerity.

Will

----------


## Ajvessey

Hey everyone, I'm not a regular, and I don't have a pic with me and my mando, but in case you were curious here's me post-renfest, lol.

----------


## fatt-dad

Well the moment the world has been waiting for - fatt-dad with the sand-in-the-gears Korean-made Montana. Genuine four-piece top (I think they only had a piece of spruce that was 3 in wide.) Truly the perfect travel mandolin and victim for learning mandolin repair. So far it survives. Look for it later in the month in Orlando and next month in Panama!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..heres one I dug out of myself, Harley Allen, JD Crowe and Steve Bryant...we were recording one of Harleys solo project...I think it was...Across The Blueridge Mountains....sorry about the size..its the best I could do..It was in the mid 80's...I had hair then

----------


## dixiecreek

> However...I do have a single pic of me with my fiddle...it's a few years old, but just imagine I have bangs, and I look exactly the same.
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procser....0001610


HEYYYY I know you! Hi Kristin!! *waves*

Will, thanks for the compliment, that was nice of you! 

here's a fun picture - my friend and I on Halloween being dorks at our church talent show... 



(Yes, that is a banjo I'm playing...)  :Wink:

----------


## Greenmando

hu hu She said b**jo!

----------


## dixiecreek

and, even worse, she PLAYS banjo! *shocked, horrified gasps from the crowd*  :Wink:

----------


## mandokristin

[QUOTE= (dixiecreek @ Jan. 17 2004,23:16)]


> HEYYYY I know you! Hi Kristin!! *waves*


Well hello to you too Hannah! 

Still no pics of me and my mando. No one loves me enough to take my picture.

----------


## Mando4Life

well....why not....

----------


## Yonkle

One of Me

----------


## mandolooter

wow....your twin sure can pick!

----------


## OdnamNool

Twins? Whoa!

----------


## Keith Miller

this could start another thread...Post a picture of your twin

----------


## mandobsessed

Twins, what about triplets! Here are my nephewsgiving my brother a headache. My brother plays the b#@jo and whenever he does they silence the strings with their hands. Good boys!

----------


## NickelCreeker

aww! they're so cute!!!!! See how they react to mandolin playing, lol.
 

Heres one of me, Im not sure If I posted it before, but Yes, it is the same one in my Profile thingy majiggy!

----------


## NickelCreeker

PS: By the way dixiecreek, I dunn which one is you in your picture, but the one on the right looks ALOT like Sara Watkins. **thats a complement**  :Wink:

----------


## mandobsessed

NickelCreeker, I haven't let them near my mandolin as they are still at the "Se it, bang it, see if it comes apart" stage of development, which is fine around b@$jos but dangerous for mandos.

I do play guitar for them however. THey really like Whiskey Before Breakfast.

----------


## Christine W

Ok I'll post a pic it's about a year old and I'm alot nicer than I look. People always say I look mean. I think it's the half German and half Russian blood in me.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I'm glad we've moved on to a new page that starts with a lady wearing lipstick instead of a guy.

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

ditto!
and whoa.....a beautiful one at that.

cheers all

----------


## Christine W

Aww shucks your making me blush

----------


## BenE

Here's one where I'm not rubbing Sam's belly...

----------


## sunburst

How do you keep that blue and white hat on your head?

----------


## seanh

Well okay here I am at a friends house picking some tunes.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Here's one where I'm not rubbing Sam's belly...


hey..I know that mando...lookin goooood...

----------


## mandopete

> I'm glad we've moved on to a new page that starts with a lady wearing lipstick instead of a guy.


Hey, it could be worse........

----------


## Christine W

Now thats lipstick!!!! I thought I had on too much but Jeez.
Cute picure.

----------


## samuel

all that lipstick... what a mess... hey i guess you got to start training at some point. i am sure Christine W had an experience or 2 in her younger days like that... hehehehehe   obviously she learned well though... look at her now!

----------


## jeffshuniak

duh, I play m-a-n-d-o-l-i-n, duh-ert. 

"worst pic ever" # #
this is me and my teacher playing in a banquet room at the harborview center in clearwater, fl -- last september.
they stuck us by a very large window overlooking the intercoastal. #nice view, but the SUN... oh, god, it was brutal... a photographer there, felt sorry for us and he put up some of his partitions to block the sun from us , for a while, then it was dark and we were ok.

this was the night or evening, I dropped off at least five measures of vivaldi's first movement C concerto. toward the end, I dont know why, but I ate it. the other guy, joe, he is awesome, he picked up right where I screwed up and took it through until I found my spot on the page.yeh, I should have THAT tune memorized by now.

----------


## mandokristin

> this could start another thread...Post a picture of your twin


Well, if you insist. Here's me and my twin. 

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procser....0001610

----------


## jeffshuniak

> People always say I look mean. I think it's the half German and half Russian blood in me.


I get that alot,looking mean, being mean, whatever, I have russian family too (my name, shuniak) but also mostly greek family. 
this pic (above) I just look kinda dumb from the poor posture.

----------


## Landgrass

Jeff....Something about that pic was bothering me...then It hit me...DUH...your a lefty! Also you look just like my old banjo player (maybe it's just your posture!)

----------


## jeffshuniak

introducing, jeffini the amazing mandolin playing invertebrate!

----------


## Christine W

jeffshuniak
I dont' think you look dumb at all. You look like your concentrating. I thought it was a good picture, it's funny how we see ourselves. You should see the faces I make when I play. I laugh at myself quite often. 
Oh and I can be mean too but not as a general rule. My father's last name was Savdchek (thats pretty russian) He changed it because he joined the military and worked for Army intelligence and they didn't want him to have an obvious russian last name. Your last name sounds more german than russian?

----------


## NickelCreeker

LOL, Talk about stupid!! 
 #Look at me, thats my, good suttle Egyptian Pose. and Christine, Your just lucky Im not posting my Gothic picture!!! Now thats mean lookin.  ..lol 

...Someone messed with the dern background..dunno why...but I look fat!

----------


## mandoryan

I just got back my pictures from our trip to Mexico and thought I would share with you all. This is my wife, Sena, and I with friends (not shown except for an arm) that we had met while there. How I wish I could've stayed in that beautiful weather......oh sunshine.....bright....glorious....  
Then there's the reality of snow and Indiana....

----------


## jeffshuniak

> #Your last name sounds more german than russian?


german? I have never heard that one. I have heard eskimo though. yes, someone, actually a guy who sold me a mandolin, asked me if shuniak was an eskimo name. 

 I did go to alaska in 2001 and yes eskimos have very similar names to mine. I cant think of any though. #maybe there is a mongolian in the "woodpile."

you know so many of our ancestors went off to wars of various kinds and fought. pre-immigration or emmigra.. who knows what our female ancestors did while the men were off for such long excursions. thats the saying "you never know whats in the woodpile"

----------


## Christine W

jeffshuniak, 
"I cant think of any though. #maybe there is a mongolian in the "woodpile.""

That is too funny. I had someone tell me I look mongolian. Of course that could be since they conquered allot of that area . Hmm maybe a decendent of Gingis Kahn? (kidding) I'm going to have to look into my ancestry I've been wanting to do that for a long time.

----------


## jeffshuniak

christine, I have to say, your pic , although you are very beautiful, but your pic looks like japanamation. I suppose its the hues or the outlines, I cant figure it out. I hope I'm not offending you, its a great pic. maybe it is the russian eyes. we often joke about g.kahn too! my sister and I. its funny we are 3/4 greek but we look exacly like our ONE russian grandparent,we all have those eyes. 

I have tried to research my russian ancestry, its hard. we are actually Carpathian, so that makes it even harder. I am not sure how many common "russians" were literate, compared to my greek ancestors which are real easy to trace. if it wasnt written.. its real hard to find.

----------


## Christine W

jeffshuniak,
No offence taken, it's probably the angle it was taken and the digital camera I was messing with. I was trying to figure out how to use it for a friend. I was a photography major for two years before I switched to Graphic design. I like to find unique ways of taking a photograph (mainly to enhance the poistive and minimize the negative). 

I don't think I would be able to find much out about my ancestry either. Both my parents are gone. My father left his homeland when he was fourteen. He tried to find his parents through the red cross and the only info he got was that his mother was last seen going into a town that was bombed and she never was seen again. My mother's side I still have some aunts. uncles and cousins so that would be easier. Although she came from Prussia originally , she was a refugee during world war II and had to relocate to w. germany. She had some interestin tales and a very difficult childhood. 
I guess I better quit hogging up this thread with my family history, sorry guys.

----------


## Nik-chick

Yay! I am caught up on this thread! I just read WAY too much to try to reply, but yay!

----------


## dixiecreek

> PS: By the way dixiecreek, I dunn which one is you in your picture, but the one on the right looks ALOT like Sara Watkins. **thats a complement**


AWWW that is definitely a very nice compliment! #That's my friend Jen... I actually have a picture of her with Sara ---&#62; http://im1.shutterfly.com/procser....0001610 I've never noticed the similarity before, but you're right, they do kinda look alike! I'll be sure to pass the compliment along to Jen, she'll be very happy to hear it! hehe

----------


## dixiecreek

> this could start another thread...Post a picture of your twin  #


http://im1.shutterfly.com/procser....0001610

----------


## Lefty&French

"All" lefty quartet...

----------


## levin4now

No respect at all, eh LeftPhil?

----------


## mandofiddle

We took some promo shots last night at rehearsal... Here's one.

----------


## Scotti Adams

...me having fun with The Frank Wakefield Band

----------


## Scotti Adams

..sorry about the quality of the pics....I had to scan them first....and they kinda lost something..thats Jim Moss on the fiddle and Greg Allen on the banjo...Red Allens son..

----------


## brythemandolinguy

> Here's one where I'm not rubbing Sam's belly...


OMG!!! where did you get that shirt!@!! i want!

----------


## Lefty&French

levin4now 
pungopicker
Posted: Feb. 09 2004, 17:34 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No respect at all, eh LeftPhil? 

I apologize, "all right, all right"...

[B]

----------


## mandodana

Christine, your picture was so cool I had the urge to put it into MS Image Composer to experiment:

----------


## mandoJeremy

It just may look like Laura Croft and she is hot! #Saving the Lloyd Loar from the underground mando thieves! #No offense meant at all by the way, and I find it sad that I even have to state that as of late on the Cafe!

----------


## Nik-chick

Tune Raider. It was a cool pic to start with, now it's even cooler.

----------


## Christine W

mandodana, "Christine, your picture was so cool I had the urge to put it into MS Image Composer to experiment:"
I like what you did with the pic that's pretty cool. Too bad I don't look like that in person.

----------


## Christine W

oh yeah and mandoJeremy 
BushJunior.
No offence taken. I don't offend easily.

----------


## mandopete

In about 1 month's time this thread will be one year old and have over 60,000 views - incredible!

----------


## mad dawg

Your baby has really taken off -- nice work Pete!

----------


## Luthier Vandross

Let's just say I look more like an inbred hippy.. than the rest of ya'll.



M

----------


## Greenmando

Finally a picture of me with a good side.

I have to start dressing up, or a least lose some weight.

----------


## straight-a

Oh well, what the heck.....

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

hey "A", we could have been separated at birth....thats pretty darn close, I bet I could fool my own mother with that pic....minus the earring. 

cheers!

----------


## straight-a

Hey Russ, you're scaring me with that "world's worst" thing. We may very well be twins!

----------


## Rayce

Me playing System Of A Down...yes thats a skull and crossbones on my guitar # #im a metal head in my spare time...
im planning on ordering a vinyl skull sticker to put on my mando ...hahahaha

----------


## Rayce

but wait!!!
I also play a mean fiddle...or a nice fiddle with a mean face  
or a bootleg fiddle with electrical tape holding my bow together...i need a job

----------


## nashville_natalie

Hi everyone!

I'm new here. Here's a photo from a few months back.

----------


## Trip

I cant seem to get a pic to post, but I built my own website and its got music files that load automatically if you have a fast connection...and mp3s on the download page...theres a pic on the main page plus some show photos in the gallery#Stranger String Band

----------


## Mike Bullard

Lets try this again....Picture of Me and Bill at LongHollow 1992. Bill is holding number 1 of 200. I do wish I was still that young... #

----------

That picture brings to mind. A very obscure Bill Monroe tune. Farewall to Longhollow. Excellent tune. It was recorded by a Fiddler names James Bryan.

----------


## halfdeadhippie

Maverick - love that tune, love those James Bryan records -

cool shtuff!

when u think about it the chord progression to 
"Farewall to long hollow" is the same ( different key)
as Norman Blakes "Jackie Tar" on the full moon on the farm album.
Big Mon is a guilty as Woody Guthrie, John Hartford, ect ect

Awaiting the flames.

----------


## Nik-chick

Natalie! Welcome!  

Nikki

----------


## Keith Miller

not a mandolin picture but my 2nd home

----------


## Tom C

"...you can hear the cattle lowing in the lane"

What the heck does this mean anyway?

----------


## Tim Saxton

Keith,

That sure looks like the central coast of California say around San Luis Obispo county. Could it also be the coast of Portugal?

Tim Saxton

----------


## Keith Miller

Skerray on north coast of Scotland actually, any further north and you fall off the edge !
Keith.

----------


## mandopete

Wow, I would have sworn that was California (said like Arnold - cal-EE-forn-ya).

----------


## fatt-dad

Here is fatt-dad at the Outer Banks of North Carolina with my "go anywhere" Montana. Not much of a mandolin, but sure is fun to have on vacation!

f-d

----------


## Hoovetone

2002 Kaufman Kamp. I won the 1974 Martin D 18 on a 5 dollar raffle. Steve said "Here's your chance", so I took it, legs & all. Thanks to Chuck Rice for pic!
  Tony Hoover

----------


## Hoovetone

ok HOW'S THIS?

----------


## ash

jammin with my bro

----------


## dixiecreek

Now that's talent.

----------


## Don

Me with Coombe #88.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Here's myself and my Washburn that I've talked so much about. Wouldn't be able to tell what model it is. It's simply a Washburn I came across.

----------


## GVD

Wow Ash I'm impressed. I already knew you could play circles around me but I didn't know you could play upside down too!!! # 

GVD

----------


## ash

hahaha, GVD, how the heck are ya? #
I bet you didn't know my dog was half reindeer either.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Reindeer? Looks like a dog with a set of Lucifer's wings on it!!!!! Fly away little doggy and don't look back towards hell!

----------


## Ken Berner

My '92 Flatiron F5 (& me).

----------

HAHA.. That was a good one Jeremy. I was thinking the doggie from HELL

----------


## Ken Berner

This should better reveal the flame on my '92 Flatiron F5 Artist.

----------


## Harrmob

THOSE ARE FLAMES! Beautiful mando Ken, one day you'll let me play it! Which sounds better, the Flatiron or the Weber? (tough question, huh)

----------


## Ken Berner

Thanks, Kevin. Come across the bay sometime and we'll play all the Flatirons and Webers! Do you have a GOOD digital camera?

----------


## Harrmob

I'll try to make April 5 coffee house jam, with my camera.

----------


## Dedian

Guess I'll add to the fun!

Me and #1

----------


## mandopaul

Me & my best audience

----------


## dane

Latest concert pic:

----------


## Keith Miller

Aha, an oud player so I'm not the only one here  
Keith.

----------


## John Ritchhart

He doesn't look that oud to me. I wouldn't want to be the player to his right who just missed that diminished 5th.:p

----------


## levin4now

Two Bichon Frises on the same page of the same thread? Whooda thought?

(I may be mistaken on their identity, but that's my call.)

----------


## garyblanchard

> Two Bichon Frises on the same page of the same thread? #Whooda thought?
> 
> (I may be mistaken on their identity, but that's my call.)


Wow. I've never heard of that builder? Is it an F-style? Can I get one for $3500.00? #

----------


## mad dawg

> Me & my best audience


MandoPaul --- these two might _look_ mellow in this photo, but they are _far_ from _my_ best audience: the one of the left actually bit one of my mandolins while I was playing it once!

----------


## mandofiddle

Hey Madawg,
Are those Aussies or Border Collies...? They're beautiful dogs. I have an Aussie (and an Aussie/Border Collie Mutt), and I can totally relate about the "not mellow" part. But she is the sweetest dog I've ever met.

----------


## mad dawg

Mine are Aussies as well, and your girl is quite a beautiful Merle. And an Aussie/Border Collie mix is a great combo. (and likely is scary smart!)

Jack and Arnie are also really sweet dogs. Arnie, the one on the right, thinks he is a 55 pound lapdog, and he usually doesn't give you any warning when it's lap-time: he'll come running out of nowhere and leap up into your lap at full speed. (That has freaked out more than one guest sitting in his favorite chair!)

----------


## Nik-chick

Um...Mad Dawg...what um....are those dogs *doing* on your bed exactly?

----------


## GVD

> Nik-chick Posted on Mar. 08 2004, 13:13
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Um...Mad Dawg...what um....are those dogs doing on your bed exactly?


"Your bed?" I can remember when I had a bed. Now my 2 German Shorthaired Pointers are kind enough to let me sleep on a portion of _their_ bed. # 

GVD

----------


## Hummingbird_Mandolins

So many have jumped on this thread I thought I would join in. Here is my ulgy mug with one of my Hummingbird Mandolins. This one is walnut with spruce top and figured cherry peghead.

----------


## BenE

Mad Dawg....Great photo! You should send that off to Hallmark!

----------


## mad dawg

Jack and Arnie are obviously quite close, and the photo really wasn't staged: they were already "spooning" when I saw them on the bed -- all I did was move Arnie's arm over on top of Jack. #




> "Your bed?" I can remember when I had a bed. Now my 2 German Shorthaired Pointers are kind enough to let me sleep on a portion of their bed.


I know exactly what you mean... 

(My apologies to any non-canine households out there, as this thread has really "gone to the dogs".)

----------


## mandopaul

Mad Dawg & Mandofiddle;
Nice picts, my sister has a blue merle. Her dog wants to play frisbee all day, and herd my little white dog like a sheep! Both very good dogs. My little dog howls when I play, but has just been listening lately...maby gettin' better?

----------


## mad dawg

Our Arnie doesn't care about toys; he just wants to herd everything and everyone that moves. Jack on the other hand is our obsessive-compulsive athlete: as long as he is awake, he either has a frisbee or ball in his mouth, looking for someone to play. Sometimes at night even, we will be awakened by Jack dropping a tennis ball repeatedly onto the floor beside our bed: THUMP, thump, thump thump, thump... THUMP, thump, thump thump, thump... THUMP, thump, thump, thump, thump...

----------


## BenE

I have a beagle and she loves to try and get in my lap while I'm playing mandolin. Maybe that is her way of getting me to stop! She's like...play with ME....play with Me!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

No more flying jumps (and no more hair  )
Here I`m sitting and playing my mandolin peaceful in a lobby bar of a restaurant.

----------


## GVD

Nik-chick,

I don't know what Mad Dawg's hounds were doing but my girls are listening to me butcher "Cattle in the Cane". As you can tell from their expressions they would rather listen to Sam Bush's version. #

GVD

----------


## mandopete

How did this thread morph into pictures of dogs?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Hey, Pete, I don't know how it got to dogs, but for some reason, I decided to have a look back at the first page, and I realized this thread is about to have it's first birthday. Thats March 15 to be exact.
 After a slow start with a couple of bogus posts, the first to actually post their picture was our own Alaskan mando man, G.Smolt. By the way, I was third.

----------


## neal

Didn't Pete post his first? He needs to do an aniversary one, though. Good job on the longest running and most viewed topic here ( I think it's the longest running...)!

----------


## Nik-chick

These pics came out too big to put up (my free trial ran out on my paint program, so I found one that let me get them off my camera and crop, but not resize!).

*First of all, I'd like to thank Wayne (Mando4Life) for loaning me his Kentucky.* 

I did an updated pic w/ that mandolin and my hair growing back out a little. 

Which is here.

Also, I knew that no one says I'm pretty in real life, and a few did because of the pics before....hm....there could be one difference off the top of my head. *L* As long as we're posting pictures of dogs, the reason you won't see my teeth in most pics (I SO should have had braces about 10yrs ago, but I don't care so I'll show ya *L*)

Arf Arf *LOL*

I got those links fixed now. I didn't realize Tripod wouldn't let me post pics!

----------


## mandoJeremy

I see NO problem! Quite beautiful indeed; You and the mando!

----------


## Nik-chick

Jeremy: Well, doesn't show up too clearly in a picture from that distance (in the bathroom mirror in the morning on the other hand... *L*). Anywho. I HAVE to say something mean about somebody atleast three times I day or I shrivel up and die. Might as well get one of them in about myself right?

----------


## garyblanchard

It is hard to see ourselves as others see us. We tend to be either too hard on ourselves or too easy. You are a lovely young lady, Nik-Chick; there is no need for you to think otherwise. Be good to yourself - you deserve good things.

(Okay - so what if Mr. Rogers is my role model - it's true!)

----------


## garyblanchard

By the way, I realized I do have a picture of me with my mandolin. It is my $50.00 Johnson - I sure do love that mando. (Of course, about all you can see in this picture is the neck.) #

My Picture

----------


## Mando4Life

Nikki,

My pleasure, put it to good use. #You two are looking mighty fine in that pic. #That outfit matchs the ole' Kentucky quite well. #Hope it's sound suits you.

Play it and enjoy it. #It got me hooked and it may do the same for you (although it sounds and like you are well on your way already #  )

Wayne

----------


## mandopete

> Didn't Pete post his first? #He needs to do an aniversary one, though. #Good job on the longest running and most viewed topic here ( I think it's the longest running...)!


Yes, I'm working on it! I have been truly amazed by the longevity of this thread. I can only hope that Scott and Dan will allow it to continue.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Of course, I meant the first to accept the challenge.

----------


## Christine W

I have noticed that allot of people say negative things about themselves when they post a pic. 
So lets everyone look in the mirror in the morning and repeat these affirmations:
I'm beautiful
I'm worthy
I am loved
Ok we should all be better humane beings because of this.:D

----------


## mandofiddle

What's that Saturday Night Live skit where the guy says something like that?

----------


## Christine W

Yeah I thought that when I was typing it . But I couldn't remember the details. I don't watch TV hardly at all but I vaughly remember that.

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey GVD, Is that a Bluetick coonhound in the background??? I used to have a pair of males that made night hunting a real joy!

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

YUP! Stuart Smiley, (Al franken) "and...Gosh darn it People like me"
cheers all!
Russ

----------


## Christine W

Russ,
THats it! Man that was buggin me. Thanks
By the way Michelle and Mike are going up to NY in a couple weeks and said they were gonna look you up. I'm sure Mike will bring his SUMI. Didn't you want to play it?

----------


## garyblanchard

RE: Stuart Smalley

There is a wonderful movie on video called "Stuart Saves his Family." Very funny, entertaining, yet instructive. I use this movie in my work as an addictions counselor to help get some ideas across to clients. If you can find it, the is also a Stuart Smalley "daily affirmation" book called, "I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and, Doggone It, People Like Me." I don't know if I have ever laughed so hard as when I was reading it.

As silly as affirmations might sound, we really do need to be better to ourselves.

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

Christine,
sounds great to me! #funny thing is I'll be playing the same venue I met them at on the 20th. and yes! I am dying to check out that Sumi! I hope we get to meet up again and talk shop. say hello for me,
Cheers!
Russ

Oh yeah it was smalley...should have remembered that, that was a great sketch.

----------


## french guy

70 000 views today , WOW !!!

----------


## GVD

> Ken Berner Posted on Mar. 11 2004, 11:43
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hey GVD, Is that a Bluetick coonhound in the background??? I used to have a pair of males that made night hunting a real joy!


No their both German Shorthaired Pointers. The solid liver one in front is the mother.

GVD

----------


## mandopaul

Hey Nic-Chick, nice pictures of you & your mando! Just where is Holston, where it says "Holston Valley Girl" below your name. I'm from northern (upstate)NY.

----------


## Nik-chick

Paul: I'm not in the Holston Valley right now. The tag is tounge-in-cheek. I started saying one day "But, I am NOT a valleygirl! I'm a Holston ValleyGirl!" whenever I did something ditzy. A Holston Valley girl...a girl who belongs in the Holston Valley (think Appalachia, kinda near Clinch Mountain) would be night and day different from one who belongs in "The Valley" for sure. It's kinda obvious tho, 'cause no one who knows me in real life would EVER mistake me for a Valley Girl.

I have no idea exactly from where to where the Holston Valley actually is. My sense of direction/geography sucks. I just know what area, and that that's where I wish I was sometimes. I was born in Bristol, TN/VA. I don't care for cities any larger than that....but I work in Nashville, TN and live not far from it.

----------


## mandopaul

N.C.,: TN,TN, Ain't no place I'd rather be....
(i used to play that one on guitar)
I would kind of like to visit the Opery sometime. Yeah, kind of a big city, but that's what makes it exiting. Plus you can probably see all kinds of live music there. How are the BG festivals? Must have big ones down there. Well, keep on pickin' &

----------


## Nik-chick

Not really, there are small ones outside of town. But there are too many musicians in Nashville to have a festival, if that makes any since.

----------


## ira

caught by my partner, getting ready to record (dylan- dont think twice its alright).

----------


## Km1000seth

Nik-Chick,

Is that the KM700?

----------


## Nik-chick

Seth: KM630, borrowed (but you prob knew that since it's mentioned in bold in that post)

----------


## evanreilly

nik-chick:
how far are you from the ole Carter place at Maces Springs??

----------


## BenE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! You look as pink as the day you popped out!

----------


## mandopete

(It gets cold up here in Snohomish County)

It's actually not my birthday, but this thread!

70,000+ views, 900+ replies in one year - I think we may have some sort of record here!

----------


## Christine W

I can't believe you did that.!

----------


## LilCreekster

Niiice. Hahahaha. Keep that in your wallet for the next time someone asks to play your mandolin. Heh heh.

----------


## Christine W

I need to save that an use it as a desktop picture. Thats just the cure for crankiness at work.

----------


## Nik-chick

*Evan:* My post was just WAY too long for off topic, so I had to edit most of my responce out. 350mi (aprox) now, 30-40mi (aprox) where I was born. Either of those could be off by 10mi or so *LOL* I'll start another thread about where everyone is from.

------------------------------------

*Mandopete:* With this wild bunch that was BOUND to happen sooner or later that someone's clothes would come off...I'm just glad it was covered by the mandolin and part of a celebration.

-------------------------------------

*Mandodude:* You're right, that thing about the post DOES sound wrong!

----------


## Nik-chick

Hm...the Carter Fold website disagrees w/ me and says it's only 20mi to Bristol (of course, that's from Carter Fold not the homeplace, but they're all right there togather). I'm sure the drive up that dern mountain is what's got either me or them confused. I'll find out soon! Anyway, I'm off topic and making a new thread "Post a Map of Your Location/Where you are and Where You Were Born"

----------


## mandopete



----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## carolynbeth

uh oh...guess somebody got "deleted"....had a feeling that one wouldn't last long!

The ski hat was a nice touch, BTW.

----------


## mandoJeremy

#

----------


## Christine W

BUSTED! oh well the memory will linger on and on.......  

Scott had to do it, it wouldn't have stopped there we would have had a full thread of nudie pics by the time it was over.

----------


## levin4now

I must have missed something here........

Oh well - back to posting a picture of yourself - obviously a popular thread, let's keep it going. Maybe mandopete ought to start with a new pic. Wasn't he first way back?

----------


## Tom C

I think we saw enough of mandopete

----------


## mandoJeremy

That's an understatement, however I must admit that it was hilarious!

----------


## mandodude

> ...we would have had a full thread of nudie pics by the time it was over.


Yeah??... So??... Your point is...??


;-)


...now, NOW, *NOW...* I'm jus' *funnin'* here! This is, after all, the New & Improved, _Sedate_ Mandodude... y'all don't think I'd actually _endorse_ something like a full thread of nudie pics, now do ya??!?

*ahem*

...do ya??!?

----------


## mandodude

Hey!... I got _another_ idea!

Since the "Picks for Pete" thingie worked so well, I call this one *"Pants for Pete!"*

Here's how it works: We all get together and go through our closets and send Pete some of our favorite pairs of...


...awwww... _nevermind..._

;-)

----------


## carolynbeth

How about a new slipcover for his couch instead?

----------


## BenE

> How about a new slipcover for his couch instead?


Maybe a small dog cover? He said it was pretty cold up there....We might need to get the double insulation!

----------


## Joe F

mandodude,
Weren't you once in a band called "Pants for Pete?"

----------


## mandodude

Wow, Joe!! What a memory you've got!! That was _sooo_ long ago!

Of course, I'm sure you also remember our big hit song, _"Zip It!"_... right?

;-)

----------


## BenE

That was a killer song!

now zip it 
into shape 
shape it up 
get straight 
go forward 
move ahead 
try to detect it 
it's not too late 
to zip it 
zip it good

----------


## Christine W

Quote (Christine W @ Mar. 16 2004, 08:38)
...we would have had a full thread of nudie pics by the time it was over.
 Mandodude, "Yeah??... #So??... #Your point is...??"

No problem here with nudity just a time and place for everything.  

You all crack me up  :

----------


## Nik-chick

Christine: I don't think we'd have had a problem like that. Show of hands (and ONLY hands) would anyone else here have had the balls to do that?

Those of you who missed it: Mandopete posted a pic of himself nude w/ a stratigically placed mando, sitting on a couch.

----------


## johnhgayjr

Here's me with some old dude I met at a festival about 25 years ago. He played mando too.

John

----------


## mandoJeremy

Nik-chick, I would do it. #A few years back I stopped at a golf course, stripped ALL of my clothes off, and did multiple cannonballs into the water hazard! #No shame here although I did have a lot of sand marks on my backside the next day being that those water hazards aren't really that deep. #Also, ran into Myrtle Beach naked once! #I am really not an exhibitionist though, I promise! #I just thought it would be funny!

----------


## mandopete

> Those of you who missed it: Mandopete posted a pic of himself nude w/ a stratigically placed mando, sitting on a couch.


I prefer to think of it as Clothing Challenged

----------


## Nik-chick

In light of the "Clothing Challenged" pic and atleast one other willing to do it too, two new groups will be formed: 

sex.alt.mandolins (Newsgroup)

and

Hottie Fine or Knotty Pine (a spinoff of Hot or Not)

----------


## mandofiddle

LOL Nik-chick. #When we were trying to come up with a band name a couple years ago, we almost went with The Knotty Pines. #I think I was the only one against it...

----------


## Dru Lee Parsec

OK, here I am at a jam session at my friend Joe's house just this past Sunday.


That's Joe on the bass. #That's me on the Breedlove KO.

Can't forget the ones off to the side.



And somehow we missed getting Josh in the picture. #Can't have a jam session without Josh.


So that's what I did this weekend. #I'm still smiling. # # 

Greg B

----------


## Samando

Nice Dreadlocks!!

----------


## dixiecreek

You all look like a fun bunch!

----------


## Scotti Adams

can ya guess which one is me?

----------


## ShaneJ

um...the one that needed a haircut?  

I'm glad I'm not the only one that used to have hair like that!

----------


## Scotti Adams

hey man..its "The 80's Show".....

----------


## ShaneJ

If the "do" is good enough for Sam and NGR, then it's good enough for me!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thats Steve "Boom Boom" Bryant a phenomenal bassist on the left, me,,,20 yrs old...Harley Allen and JD Crowe during the recording of Harleys "Across The Blueridge Mtns" Lp...

----------


## ShaneJ

Cool. Must have been a great experience.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yep..those years made for some good memories that I will keep for ever....Harley remains today my biggest influence in my musical quests...

----------


## mandoryan

Dang Scotti, you hang with the big dogs huh?  Nothing like running with them...... Cool vintage patina to that photo...

----------


## Dru Lee Parsec

> 70 000 views today , WOW !!!


How do you check that? #I don't see where to find the # of views.

----------


## Christine W

How do you check that? #I don't see where to find the # of views. [QUOTE]

It's right before you log onto the thread right next to replies.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Dang Scotti, you hang with the big dogs huh? # #Nothing like running with them...... Cool vintage patina to that photo...


..well back then I was kinda crawling along at my own pace...they must have seen something in me

----------


## mandodude

> ...they must have seen something in me...


On those rare occasions when I get the opportunity to "hang with the big dogs," it's usually because what they see in me is not only a sucker who'll spring for the beer, but a guy who'll fetch it back to the stage for 'em, too!

Oh well *sigh*... a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do...



Hey Scotti! You ready for another cold one??

;-)

----------


## Scotti Adams

..sorry Al..Ive laid that stuff down about 3 yrs ago....I got sick and tired of feeling sick and tired....tho theres nothing like one thats cold enough to crack a tooth on a hot summer day....

----------


## neo mandolin

The King and I.........

Me and bandmate "D"(not to beconfused with "E") after a show.

----------


## jeffshuniak

a new mandolin

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Are you Italian or something like that, Jeff? The whole pictures looks extremely Italian!

----------


## jeffshuniak

something like that.... carpathian/greek, you know, carpathians are the "original"
hillbillies.   vampires too! I have pronounced incisor teeth myself, no joke!

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Jeff!

Carpathian/Ruthenian here! We're probably related, buddy... or, should I say "cousin!!?!"

;-)

----------


## mandopete

Hey, wasn't *Vlad The Impaler* Carpahtian?

----------


## mandodude

Yeah... well... despite his many _*ahem*_ "faults," there's one thing you gotta say about Vlad the Impaler...







..._he_ never posed nude!


;-)

----------


## mandopete

Yup - he's handsome!

(and I always say if ya got it - flaunt it!)

----------


## jeffshuniak

vlad's castle is in the carpathian mountains. #he was born in a town called Sighisdura, which is southwest of his castle. I am not sure if that is considered carpathia or not. I understand that carpathia could be anything from the Ukraine, shore of the black sea, and into hungary and russia.

nice pic up there!

thats my main man up there! my peeps.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Yes Carpathia. Home of the Tulgey Wood. Twas brillig.

----------


## Ken Berner

Old Vlad the Impaler was quite an impressionist. Those who weren't impressed, were just left dangling. I wish I could say I got my nickname from him, but I honestly got it from playing baseball as a kid. Regards, "Spike" Berner

----------


## mandodude

> ...and I always say if ya got it - flaunt it!


Pete,

You _gotta_ be talkin' 'bout the ski hat, right??


;-)

----------


## mandodude

> Old Vlad the Impaler was quite an impressionist. Those who weren't impressed, were just left dangling.


*Ba-Da-BOOM!*

Thankyouverymuch! Ken will be appearing here all week, folks...


;-)

----------


## Christine W



----------


## mandopete

Okay, here's my _new_ and improved - *"Politically-Correct"* self portrait.......

----------


## Christine W

I'm sure the couch is relieved

----------


## mandoJeremy

Come on Pete! You can do better than than!

----------


## mandopete

> Come on Pete! #You can do better than than!

----------


## mandoJeremy

That's better Pete but you better not bite down too hard!

----------


## mandopete

> That's better Pete but you better not bite down too hard!


........or perhaps

----------


## mandoJeremy

You're not a geek MandoPete....just a very brave man on a public forum.

----------


## danb

I don't always just play the mandolin..

----------


## Christine W

oh my gosh! You guys are a hoot and yes very very brave. This just made my day and I can start the weekend off on a positive note.:D

----------


## carolynbeth

Captain Bumble Bee.....to the rescue!!

Bzzzz, Bzzzz...

Carolyn

----------


## mandopete

> You're not a geek MandoPete....just a very brave man on a public forum.  #


"It is easy to be brave from a safe distance."
  -- Aesop

----------


## mandolooter

Dan...weren't you in the "No Rain" video?

----------


## danb

That was back in the days that I ran a pollenation service. I don't really talk about that much any more.

----------


## mandodude

Hey Dan,

The fine folks at Rigel called...

Your new mando's ready...

----------


## OdnamNool

I think you're right, m'dude... #Turn yerself around... #That's what it's all about. #_The Hokey Pokey!!!_ #Howdy Dude!!!

----------


## Nik-chick

Pete: Easy to be brave from a distance, until you realize that you will see many of us in real life and we've all seen you nekid. That's why I've never heard of anyone making that mistake twice. *L*

*WOW! We saw Pete nekid and now we've seen Dan "buzzed", what's next?*

----------


## mandopete

It wasn't me, it was just a hologram!

----------


## mandoJeremy

Yeah Pete and it wasn't me that saw it on my computer screen, it was Sam Bush in a Jeremy suit!

----------


## Nik-chick

Pete: It was still a hologram of you nekid. You will NOT live it down that easily. *L*

----------


## Christine W

oh, and I still have it saved somewhere.

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------


## mandopete

> oh, and I still have it saved somewhere. #


Hey, it might be worth some big $ someday - you could even use it for blackmail! # 

In hindsight, I must have gotten the Mandolin Cafe website confused with the Mando Boy website

----------


## mandodude

> In hindsight, I must have gotten the Mandolin Cafe website confused with the Mando Boy website # ???


*HINDSIGHT!!* Hahahaha!! Pete, you crack me up!!

Boy, there's one _hind_ I hope never to catch _sight_ of again!!

;-)

----------


## Bobby Brite

OK, here I am at a local Jam.

----------


## Bobby Brite

Some other members of the band.

----------


## Christine W

Quote (Christine W @ Mar. 30 2004, 05:45)
oh, and I still have it saved somewhere. #
 Mandopete, Quote "Hey, it might be worth some big $ someday - you could even use it for blackmail! "

I was thinking the same thing myself , How much more money do you thing we could raise for the symposium? Everyone that never wants to see Mandopete in the buff on his flowered couch has to donate some cash! or else I'll hack into the cafe's server and make it pop up up everytime someone logged onto Mandolin Cafe.:p Wuuuhahhahhhha!

----------


## mandodude

...or else I'll hack into the cafe's server #and make it pop up up everytime #someone #logged onto Mandolin Cafe.:p #Wuuuhahhahhhha 


WHOA!! #Christine!! #Now *that's* a scary thought!!

That's enough to make a bloke wanna pitch the mando and take up bassoon!!

;-)

----------


## Eugene

...Or to inspire a collection to sponsor your taking up the robust double bass, Pete!

----------


## mingusb1

Here's me and my best A (chord, only have 1 mando!) on vacation (guess where).

Broke the neck clear through (ouch!) on that sweet mando about 2 weeks after the photo. #But I guess I only get gigs playing bass anyhow..

Z

----------


## Tom C

well, it's Feb, ,it's warm. broadleaf deciduous trees... I guess it's not the walk thru tour of Secaucus, NJ.

----------


## Nik-chick

Pete: Mando Boy??? Not unless the editor is gay. (Playboy and Mando Boy have pics of girls, Playgirl and Mando Girl would be pics of boys.) As assistant photo editor of Mando Girl, I will go ahead and tell you, that pic's been rejected.

mingusb1: Oh my! That's worse than what happened to mine! Details, when did it happen, how? That's aweful!

----------


## mingusb1

Nik

Short answer:
stupidity + bad luck

Long answer:
Set it up against a chair to answer the phone, took the call, and then watched as it slid down, rotated, and smacked (the back of the peghead) against the tile floor.

Cracked all the way through where the truss rod ends.

And the repair has taken a couple weeks longer than I expected. #

Oh, the waiting...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Z

----------


## mandopete

> As assistant photo editor of Mando Girl, I will go ahead and tell you, that pic's been rejected.

----------


## Mandopickr

High Plains Tradition at Plymouth....that's me and my Flatty

----------


## OdnamNool

> #Hahahaha!! #Pete, you crack me up!!
> 
> ;-)


*Crack* you up? #_Dang!_ #Wuddid I miss?

----------


## OdnamNool

And, Gibson guy... (above...) Your mandolin looks backwards and upsidedown... It's probably just me...

----------


## OdnamNool

*And!* What the heck is in the background of that picture? _Weird!_

----------


## Christine W

Nik-chick 
Holston ValleyGirl &lt;Quote&gt;
:Pete: Mando Boy??? As assistant photo editor of Mando Girl, I will go ahead and tell you, that pic's been rejected.:

I dont' know Nik chick that hat was kinda sexy!!!

----------


## mandofiddle

Hey Mandopickr,
Good to see one of the HPT guys on here. Y'all are playing at the festival I'm producing in Nebraska in August. That's gonna be a fun one for sure. For you other folks that want to see a preliminary website for the fest... Y'all come!

http://www.heartwoodhollow.com/festival/

----------


## Nik-chick

Christine: Okay, can you crop it and we do a layout on the hat (only)??

----------


## levin4now

odnamnool,

your NAME looks upside down and backwards to me, so it probably is you.

----------


## OdnamNool

Could be... Butcha know...occassionally my friend fills me in on "current events..." I don't believe that I am so "upside down and backwards..." Everybody else is....

Peace.

----------


## OdnamNool

Piece??? #ARGHHHHHHHHHH! #

----------


## OdnamNool

Where's the (o gee...I can't say it...) The dictionary!

----------


## danb

Here is CraigToo

----------


## Mando4Life

12 yrs of listening....more shows than I can remember....finally get to talk with Sammy....

heck of a nice guy and what a great show..

----------


## JimRichter

Here's a picture of me in 2003 at the Old Home Place in Rosine.

Jim

----------


## OdnamNool

New shoes?

----------


## Scotti Adams

heres a couple of pics of yours truly at the ol Bean Blossom covered bridge this past week

----------


## Scotti Adams

..one more..

----------


## AlanN

U da man, Scotti, strap and all...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea Alan..I couldnt let you down...

----------


## Mando4Life

very nice Scotti.....kinda look like the makings for good album (er....sorry....CD...) covers to me

----------


## Scotti Adams

..ya think? when I do get my solo project together I will go back and look at these. My wife took some better ones on a regular camera...these were taken with that cheap digital that seems to never want to focus...

----------


## Jack Roberts

I'm on the left.

----------


## mandodude

Great pic, Jack!





_pssssst... uhhh, Jack? How come nobody's lookin' at you guys?_

----------


## mandodude

Oh!! #_Now_ I know why!!



_...check out your left hand!_



Might wanna try that tune in a different key.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Mandodude: Now that you mention it.... major oops there: that comes from playing in G to keep the banjo player happy!

That was a gig from heck. It was is in a barn where the sound was spectacular when there was nobody there, but once it filled with people there was no way an old timey acoustic band like us could be heard. Probably a blessing for those who showed up. For a while after that gig the guitar players talked about getting amps and mics, but I told them I was bad enough unamplified. It's amazing how much veto power a mandolin player has...

They had a bunch of hay bales there in front of the "stage" and all the young people parked themselves on the hay bales. Actually, I was very happy to have so many young people there. 

I'll see if I can't get pictures of our group playing at the rescue mission. The last few times we have been getting a great reception. (Maybe we're getting better). 

Thanks for the kind words, Mandodude...

Jack

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Jack!

Your photo brought back memories for me. I did my share of "barn parties" back in the day... I remember one in particular where more folks spent the evening out in the barnyard playing with a _goat_ than in the barn listening to us!! No lie!! And in the "adding-insult-to-injury" department, _that's_ the party that the local newspaper decided to come out and do a story on!! And what a great article it was... a column-and-a-half on the goat (including a photo!) - a one-line mention in the last paragraph on our band! I've still got the article, too... every time I'd get to thinkin' that I was hot stuff, I'd pull it out and put myself back in my proper place...

;-)

I think it's great to see the young folks showing up, too. Ain't it something how kids and hay bales seem to attract each other?? They don't set up hay bales down at the rescue mission gig, do they?

BTW - hard to tell in the photo... whaddaya pickin' on there (the _mando,_ not the song!)?

Keep on havin' _fun,_ Jack... although I'm sure you are!

M'dude

----------


## mandodude

BTW - I don't have a pic of us playin' at that barn party, but I'd be happy to post a pic of the goat, if'n you're interested!...

;-)

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Christine!

Which one's you... the "red-x-in-the-box" or the "Attached Image?"

;-)

P.S. #Pour me a cup too, please!

----------


## Tom C

The size is probably too big.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Mandodude:

I'm picking a '58 Gibson A-5 "Jetro Style". Two points. Sweet sound, and great for the style I like, but it's a good thing those two dreadnaught guitars and the banjo are standing behind steel music stands, or I would never be heard. 



Thanks for the kind words.

----------


## straight-a

Here's one of me with a friend's Rattlesnake. Wow! What an instrument!

----------


## mandofiddle

Here's one taken a few days ago on vacation in Moab (note the sunburn) with my almost 2-year-old boy Emmett.

----------


## Christine W

Now thats something to be proud of. He is such a cutie, glad to see you starting him early!

----------


## fatt-dad

Dear NG,

Here is my travelling Korean-made Montana. My daughter is the photographer. Today I'm taking my distressed Ibanez to Panama. Not much else to do, but wake up the customers at the Marriott - ha.

f-d

----------


## Nik-chick

mandodude and streborkcaj: Am I missing something? What's wrong with G?

I was just thinking the other day about how there's something special about a gig where they have to clear the livestock out before you can have the stage...the smell of manuer in the "backstage" partition especially.

mandodude: YES! Post a pic of the goat! *L* A column and a half? Was that a slow news day or what?

----------


## John Rosett

"there's something special about a gig where they have to clear the livestock out before you can have the stage."
 we played at a bull auction a couple of years ago. we were in the pen where the bulls were shown. (thankfully after we played) we were kinda worried that they were going to let one out before we were done.
 "there's no such thing as a bad gig." -jethro
 "here's the song that knocked 'em dead at livestock '99"
                       -john

----------


## frets1

Check out my DAWG music!!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Big Mon and I back in 1979..Im 40 now..you do the math

----------


## Scotti Adams

..one more..

----------


## Scotti Adams

..those pics were taken at Beanblossom in 1979...I found them in some of things my mom had. If you look close...thats Butch Robins on banjo, Randy Davis on bass..and right over my shoulder is Jesse McReynolds...that was at the Sunset jam that Bill used to host....Pretty cool times for a young aspiring player like myself..

----------

You Rock Scotti. What kinda mandolin did you play back in them days?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..that was one of them dag burn Alvarez'...I think I had two of them..I had that model you see there and I had the higher dollar model with all the ornate inlay....I thought I was somthing..  what you cant see is Im peeing down both legs...at the same time..in time with Sally Goodin..

----------


## JimW

Scotti, I can imagine. Big Mon there and you playing a mandolin break to Sally Goodin', I'd be shaking so bad I couldn't hold the A chord. Great pictures and I'm sure it's brought back memories that you'll treasure forever. 

Jim Watts

----------


## f5loar

In that vintage 79 photo I spot behind Monroe LtoR:
Brother Birch Monroe, Terry Balcuom and Lonnie Pierce.
Hey want vintage 60's Gibson F5 are you playing?

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

the coolness factor is way off the scale.


-Russ

----------


## JDARTGOD

Here's me last year playing my 1970 D-28.

----------


## GVD

Scotti, I'm glad you let us know that was the Big Mon. With those glasses I thought maybe it was Larry David.

----------


## mandodude

WHOA!! You guys mean to tell me that _wasn't_ Harry Caray??

----------


## Scotti Adams

F5Loar..that vintage 60's Gibson is actually a 1977 Alvarez...

----------


## mandopete

Or even Uncle Jun?

----------


## mandodude

Pete,

I've been sittin' here, rackin' my brain, tryin' to figure out where I've seen Uncle Jun before...



_...then it hit me..._

----------


## mandodude

Gotta admit... the glasses _are_ a nice touch!

----------


## dixiecreek

that's me, Shannon, and our buddy Jay.

----------


## dixiecreek

it's huge and blurry, but it's us, I swear   :Wink:

----------


## wannabethile

who is that cutie on the left?!   j/k

----------


## dixiecreek

I dunno, I think it's one of the Dixie Chicks.

----------


## wannabethile

now that you mentioned that......yeah!! i think youre right!!

----------


## danman

I'm the lefty. Dempsey Young is behind me. Larry Lynch is behind Bill. Larry Jackson, Jr. is on the right.

----------


## mandopete

> I've been sittin' here, rackin' my brain, tryin' to figure out where I've seen Uncle Jun before...


You know, Corrado Soprano, HBO, capo di capo.......

----------


## dixiecreek

I got a role of film developed today... this one's from the Nickel Creek concert last month... Chris came up to me after and said, "Nice to see ya again!" which got me wondering if maybe I've been to a few too many shows, hehe  :Wink:

----------


## wannabethile

> who is that cutie on the left?!


  hehe

----------


## mandodude

I think it's one of the Dixie Chicks...

;-)

----------


## delsbrother

CT's got a kind of Hugh Jackman thing goin' in that pic..

----------


## Bobbie Dier

This was taken today. I would rather have posted from one ten or more years ago

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Out in the weeds.

----------


## dixiecreek

high five! always fun to see another girl playin' the mando. it's not just for boys!  :Wink:

----------


## neal

It ain't for boys only. And I might say, imapickin, you only look about 25 anyway, so why would you want a pic at 15?!?!?

----------


## ira

feelin sooooooooooulful at our weekly open mic.

----------


## ira

just strummin along

----------


## dixiecreek

there's me and Robert playing onstage with Sean and Sara Watkins.

I think.

*pinches herself*

----------


## wannabethile

man, that was so awesome!!!!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

dixiecreek, 
Yeah! Girl mandolin players! Your right it's not just for boys anymore. Why should they be the only ones having the fun.

Neal ,
Thanks very much. I was thinking about putting twenty years instead of just ten. I'm 46. My mandolin is 13. 
ima

----------


## neal

Oh, man... I remember 36, what a time I had.....

----------


## mandodude

Ima,

Sure is nice to see a pic of you with a mandolin hangin' around your neck instead of Big Mon, like in the pic you posted way back on page 5 of this thread!

Seriously, nice pics! I especially like the second one... nothin' like a pretty woman pickin' in the back yard!

;-)

M'dude

----------


## ira

if we were a comic book folk duo, this is how we would look (hey, my kids got a kick out of it)

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Awe shucks mandodude thanks so much. You made my day this time.
ima

----------


## levin4now

imapickn.

46? gimme a break. #i'd have guessed 30 and worried about insulting you for overguessing!

----------


## french guy

See you soon now , ima

----------


## Bobbie Dier

french guy,
My husband and I will be meeting our friends(5 or 6 couples) at the festival. I'm not sure of where we will be situated on the camping field. We will look for you . You can come by our camp and have some coffee, play a few tunes and meet everyone.


levin4now,
Thanks very much. I guess your as old as ya feel. Right now I'm about 80.

ima

----------


## french guy

imapickn, 
Ok we will do that.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..she looks just as I rememeber her..cool shirt too..

----------


## mad dawg

Ima: 4 and 6 are just numbers; you're still a babe!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Wow mad dawg! Never been called a babe before. Thanks,You made this old gal feel fine. What a way to start the day. I just hope I can play music another 46 years. 
ima

----------


## french guy

46+46=92
Imapickn , don't worry , Etta Baker have this respectable age and always play , does she ?

----------


## OdnamNool

Hiya Ima!

My spelunkin' amiga! (Just saw you out there... and thought I'd say "howdy.")

Take care.

----------


## levin4now

BenE, That's a great photo. Looks professional. (I don't know anything about you - are you a performer and is it a promotional shot?) I'm an amateur photographer, and I think the lighting is great in that shot. And as Scotti said, "nice shirt".

----------


## Coy Wylie

My favorite part of BenE's photo is the "love-sick" look on his face. He's smitten by the BRW. It's plain to see.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Odnamnool,
Howdy back atcha!! Did you decide to go to the festival in Anchorage?

BenE, You do look very snazzy in that shirt.

ima

----------


## Scotti Adams

..now..come on..I heard Ben W. was giving those shirts away with new orders....I want mine in black..with red roses and white fringe...

----------


## OdnamNool

Huh? #Ben *W?* #I thought we were talkin' about Ben _E_ here! #I wonder what the top of his head looks like... #I think he had a fresh haircut for that picture...

Spiffy indeed! #(Just jokin' with ya, Mr. Ben...)

Nope, Ima... #I'm not going. #Lotsa reasons... #I already told you one...quite some time ago...

----------


## OdnamNool

I never know quite what to say when someone experiences a huge loss or similar painful experiences...

Take care, Scotti.

----------


## Scotti Adams

....thanks OdnamNool...

----------


## JD Cowles

after 45 pages and 88000 views, i give you the Pearl Button Ramblers...

----------


## ira

yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## mandodude

Pearl Button Ramblers... PBR...

_Mmmmm... PBR..._


For some strange reason I'm suddenly very thristy...

----------


## JD Cowles

mandodude-it seems you have cracked the code...note to self...mandodude knows too much...

----------


## Coy Wylie

JD, you aren't from West Texas are you?

----------


## mandofiddle

Hey, JD, is that at the CBMS Kaddy Shack Fundraiser? That you on mando? If so, I picked with ya a bit backstage

----------


## JD Cowles

yep-
thats from the CBMS benefit. #that was a fun night. #do you go to any picks regularly on the front range?
jeff

willard-i'm from about as far from west texas as you can get-the bluegrass hills of western new york #

----------


## mandofiddle

JD, I thought that stage and cowboy hat looked familiar  If I remember right you had a nice mando made out of what, cedar? The band is so busy now, that I don't get out to jams much if any due to rehearsals, gigging and booking. We do occasionally have private jams, but that doesn't happen often. We will be having another private jam on May 22nd I believe at my place in Longmont for my son's birthday party though. He's turning 2 and he loves the "mannalin". We'll be doing up some BBQ and whatnot. Would love to have you over to pick...

----------


## mandocaster

Playing a gig where the rats outnumber the humans by a significant margin - the Last Concert Cafe in Houston.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..this has always been one of my favorite pics....thats Brian in the middle, my son on the left and myself on the right....oh..if those walls could talk..

----------


## AlanN

Scotti, what are you holding? I think I know what Brian has.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..'25 Fern..and a dayam fine one too..thats BRW #20...fresh...

----------


## AlanN

Boy, that fern looks minty mint.

----------


## bullrun6

I've been wanting to post this picture for quite a while just been waiting on the paint to dry, that's me with my shirt off and my tater bug in my lap during a break at our local jam session, Ivan (the guy with the quill) is trying to figure out the tab for "Go and fetch yer Coon Dog cause your Blood Hound's bought the farm" 

Patreovich.

----------


## mandodude

Patreovich!... Dude!...

I _remember_ that gig! _I was there!_

In fact, that's _me_ sittin' next to Ivan there! If I'm lookin' a little red-faced, it's because, as I remember, I was feedin' him the _"nasty"_ lyrics to _Go and Fetch your Coon Dog..._ at the same time he was tabbin' it out! Man, what a _hoot_ that gig was, huh? Best part of the gig, as I recall, was when mandohack showed up with his pink bath robe, his fuzzy white hat, his Ovation mando AND a bad case of acid reflux! Too bad that Ovation didn't make it into the picture... ahhh... errr... that's not it on your lap there, is it, buddy?

Y'know... to this day I _still_ can't get that li'l wisp of hair to keep from fallin' down over the middle of my forehead...

;-)

Nasdrovia!

Alexei Alexeiovich

----------


## mandodude

Y'know... as I got to lookin' at that ol' picture, I've been sittin' here trying to remember just what it was that Scott was pointing at there in the middle. Then it hit me...

He was pointing at the _door_ and yelling something at me that sounded like, _"Don't let it hit you in the....."_

...and that was all I could make out over the din...

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Always prudent slingin' that Ovation, M'dude...
Nothing yanked me crank more than when they spilled ale on my bathrobe ('cept it was "champagne," not _pink_). 
With my O-bowl, I could smack 'em upside the head, and the dang thing STILL stayed in tune.
Hardly missed a beat midst a Hornpipe...

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Boy, that fern looks minty mint.


..yep..she was/is...one of if not the best Ferns Ive ever played...

----------


## carolynbeth

bullrun6, great pic! Those outfits, that hair....a jolly-looking bunch, if only they weren't so heavily armed...(bet there weren't any b*njo jokes at this jam)

Mandodude, you should try some hair gel on that. Bangs are sooooooo last century....

 

Carolyn

----------


## OdnamNool

> yank me crank upside the head....beat


Wow, mandohack!

You and m'dude have a lot in common! #(gulp...) #

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

In fact the content ot the letter, that these guys are writting is pretty funny. It must be available in English somewhere...

----------


## ira

bullrun is that a freshwater or a midmo?

----------


## mandodude

> Okay, okay, I tried to resist, but you artsy-fartsy types have forced me to do it. Here's a couple of my girlfriends...........


_Heeeeeey..._

Didn't I just see them two on TV gettin' married to each other in Boston??





_...not that there's anything wrong with that!..._


;-)

----------


## GVD

> Didn't I just see them two on TV gettin' married to each other in Boston??
> 
> ...not that there's anything wrong with that!...


Please cease and desist.

Sincerely,
Grand Poobah
National Assoc. of CRT Cleaners

----------


## Django Fret

> Best part of the gig, as I recall, was when mandohack showed up with his pink bath robe, his fuzzy white hat, his Ovation mando AND a bad case of acid reflux! #


Mandodude, maybe it was a different gig, but I did some digital enhancements on that picture, I could swear that that bathrobe is either white or grey...

----------


## Ken Berner

mandopete, I always like to keep abreast of mandolin art. Of course, the fairer sex is even more interesting when holding an instrument and I would prefer the sweet thing on the left to hold mine (a '92 Flatiron F5 Artist, that is). Nice piece, by the way; thanks for sharing with us!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Mandodude, maybe it was a different gig, but I did some digital enhancements on that picture, I could swear that that bathrobe is either white or grey...


D. Fret, m' boy... have you NO sense of fashion or color???
According to my Eddie Bauer catalog, that robe is "Heather Ash..."

----------


## JD Cowles

who passed out there in the bottom left of that picture? must be some powerful rotgut goin round that table...

----------


## mandodude

> ...According to my Eddie Bauer catalog, that robe is "Heather Ash..."


_Whoa!! This is too weird!!_

I used to play in a band with a chick fiddler named _Heather Ash!_

Hmmmm... wonder whatever happened to ol' Heather?...

----------


## mandodude

_Surely_ you guys remember _Heather Ash..._ before she worked with me, she used to do a family trio gig with her two older (and MUCH larger!) brothers, Fatt Ash and Lard Ash... they came from down in Central Florida, as I recall... used to bill themselves as the _Kissimmee Ash Family Band..._

----------


## Bobbie Dier

manodude, 
That is so funny. ROTFLMASHO

----------


## mandodude

> ROTFLMASHO


ROTFLM*ASH*O??

_Touche',_ dear lady!

;-)

----------


## Django Fret

> they came from down in Central Florida, as I recall... used to bill themselves as the _Kissimmee Ash Family Band..._


I thought you were just kidding but look what showed up in a Google search...

----------


## mandopete

I guess I've run afoul of the Mandolin Cafe censors again. #Not really sure why.... #

----------

Hey all, 
   This message is a slight joke to my brother. In the attempt to slighty remind him of that looooong night. Here is a photo of my brother upon arrival of his new f5 Holoubek Mandolin. He fell in love right away! The funny part is he had to put it right back in the case, cause he needed to get ready for a prom he was taking his gf to that night!!!!! Stinks for him! good for me! When he got home at 4 am, he told me that when he was slow dancing he kept notice himself mimicking a strumming motion behind her back. And could not wait till it was over so he could go and play his new mando. All I have to say is way to go Holoubek!!!!!! Mando vs Girl! Mando wins!

----------


## dixiecreek

psha! he just needs to find himself a girl who plays mando, and then the kid's got the best of both worlds. problem solved!

----------

That is very true, I'll have to mention that to him. You know anytone that fits this perfect mold?

Demetrius,

----------


## mandopete

Man, I thought this thread was going to die out.....

Okay, okay, now I'm fully dressed and here's our latest promo shot. #I split time with the other mando/guitar player so I'm one with the Martin D-18V.

Left to right: Terry O'Brien, Mandopete, Mary Sackman and Alan Ehrlich. #Were called "Stay Tuned"

----------


## dixiecreek

> That is very true, I'll have to mention that to him. You know anytone that fits this perfect mold?


well, I'm a girl who plays mando, but I'm already taken  :Wink:  (but I'm sure there's more of us out there! hehe)

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I like the name of your band Pete...seems Ive heard it somewhere before

----------


## levin4now

mandopete, what kind of mando is that your bandmate is holdin'?

----------


## mandopete

That would be a Gibson F-5. #I don't know all of the details, but Terry had the finish removed from the back of the neck and radius'ed the fingerboard. #It is one the nicest sounding (and now playing) Gibson mandolins I've heard.

----------


## Tom C

This is one with Barry Mitterhoff and myself this past weekend.

----------


## Tom C

We were playing Little Rock Getaway. Notice he look of astonishment

----------


## Ken Berner

mandopete; great picture of the band! Your banjo picker looks a lot like Woodie Guthrie; does he sing, too?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I know that banjo picker, although I remember him as more of a guitar player. He's gone to the dark side!
 Good guy to have at your gig when the crowd gets rowdy, being an E.R. doc.

----------


## mandopete

Thanks Ken. I will let Alan know and yes, he does sing (pretty well I might add).

Jim - Alan says to say hello and we'll keep the paddles ready

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Hey, I heard you guys play at the last Maltby mandopete, and that is one heck of a Collings MF-5 you have. Best one I have ever heard. I would cut off a toe or two for that mandolin. Your banjo player has written some cool songs. Look forward to seeing you next time.

Might as well join in. Here is a pic of me with my Gibson mandocello (well, it's not mine anymore, now it is going to join Mark's Blackface Gibson Collection over in New York).

----------


## Tom C

Little person or big mando

----------


## Patrick Gunning

it's just that big

----------


## levin4now

sweet m'cello. What made you sell it?

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Well, I really wasn't playing it, and I needed some $, maybe for a mandolin upgrade to compete with my Collings D1A my parents got me for graduation (somehow the old Gibson A just doesn't sound quite as awesome when matched up against that). Plus, I was really using it as an octave mandolin, but my dad got a Flatiron bouzouki that sounded better for that purpose (and now I am stealing it mercilessly). I hated to part with it, it really was a good one.

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Ok, this is actually a Collings D-1S, but I do have a Collings mandolin just in the other room!

----------


## Patrick Gunning

but man, I thought only a Gibson was good enough for you

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Sometimes good enough just won't do. In all fairness to Gibson, I do have one of their Fern mandos and a Granada 5-string. Am also looking at Master models.

----------


## mandopete

> Hey, I heard you guys play at the last Maltby mandopete, and that is one heck of a Collings MF-5 you have. Best one I have ever heard. I would cut off a toe or two for that mandolin. Your banjo player has written some cool songs. Look forward to seeing you next time.
> 
> Might as well join in. Here is a pic of me with my Gibson mandocello (well, it's not mine anymore, now it is going to join Mark's Blackface Gibson Collection over in New York).


Patrick,

Sorry I missed you, next time come up and shake and howdy! 

You going to Darrington?

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

I realize you weren't talking to me, MandoPete, but I'm going to Darrington. I'll be the mando player for New South Fork. Say howdy if ya get a chance.

----------


## mandopete

That's very cool. I will!

We're playing the open mic on Sunday morning at 9:00AM. I suspect we won't have too many listeners at that hour

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Yeah, I will be there. Look forward to hearing you guys again. I will have to track you down and maybe pick a few notes on that collings if you wouldn't mind. This year I am throwing the canopy on the old truck and camping out in the back. Bluegrass and sleep do not mix well, but that's the idea right?

----------


## mandopete

Amen to that Brother! I'm going in style this year as I bought a brand new Coleman folding trailer.

So Mr. Only A Gibson.....will you be playing the Smart, the Collings or the Gibson mando?

(I own Smart, Collings and Flatiron F-5's and a Fletcher Brock A style)

----------


## Hoovetone

Here is a fun one. My grandson and I.

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

> So Mr. Only A Gibson.....will you be playing the Smart, the Collings or the Gibson mando?


Yup, all of the above. Though I think we only play two sets, maybe I'll have to break a string during one set!

----------


## mandopete

Is that a Lloyd Loar ukulele?

----------


## ira

lettin me harp do the talking!

----------


## levin4now

Is that your first picture of yourself on this site? Glad we could get a good look at you and your mando. (maybe make it bigger?)

----------


## ira

thanks for the interest, no if you check back i posted a bunch earlier in this thread. this link http://www.kennaquhair.com/sn174/ will take you to the luthier's pics of the mando. it has really opened up recently- you can go to nossongs@agreatserver.com to hear a bunch of song clips (although the studio stuff is cleaner, i love the live page). 
everytime i try to post a pic it seems to big. wish i could make one bigger, but here is another try with a somwhat more clear picture of my sunshine daydream!

----------


## ira

dig that wide neck! oh so nice for my little sausage fingers and their quest not to mute strings when chording. took a while to work on double stop tremolos (still a bit of a battle- but coming along) but generally it is a blessing. fat frets, radiused fret board , mcintyre feather, newell tailpiece, real ivory (recycled piano keys) for inlays, and about as customed as you can get-, she sounds as sweet as sugar!

----------


## mandopete

Really cool shoes that used to belong to Ben Franklin - $55

Nice striped leggings - 25$

Ebeneezer Scrooge Nite-Cap - $30

Cheap tater-bug mandolin on eBAY - $200

Getting your postcard on the Mandolin Cafe - *PRICELESS!*

Now is it just my imagination or does this fellow bear more than a passing resemblance to Mandohack?

----------


## OdnamNool

This is the postcard that jumped out at me, too! Man, I thought... those are some snazzy socks and shoes! What size shoe do you wear, mandohack? Wanna sell 'em? Will ya throw in the socks?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..heres one of myself and our bass player a couple of weeks ago..

----------


## mandopete

Bluegrass with drrums! For shame, for shame!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..nope..those drums werent ours..thats when we opened up for country mega-star Joe Nichols and David Frizzel a couple of weeks ago...

----------


## mandopete

Still looks like an electric bass to me #

----------


## Scotti Adams

..right you are Pete...and its sounds sooooo good..

----------


## GVD

> "country mega-star Joe Nichols"


Who dat???

GVD

----------


## Ken Berner

David Frizzel? Lefty's son? Was he in the company of Shelley West (the fox)? Did they sing, "I'm Gonna Hire A Wino" and that other hit song about thanking God for making Oklahoma (ugh)? That stuff takes me back almost 25 years!

----------


## Terrapin Station

i think i attatched a pic on here, not sure if i did it right. yes im playing a rogue, hopefully if i get some money that will change.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> David Frizzel? Lefty's son? Was he in the company of Shelley West (the fox)? Did they sing, "I'm Gonna Hire A Wino" and that other hit song about thanking God for making Oklahoma (ugh)? That stuff takes me back almost 25 years!


..Ken..Shelly West died years ago...

----------


## Fuzzyway

Scottie,

Are you sure that wasn't Shelly's mother Dottie that died years ago?

fuzzy

----------


## mandofiddle

Here's one from the beginning of the month.

Out to Lunch Series, Boulder, CO.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Scottie,
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't Shelly's mother Dottie that died years ago?
> 
> fuzzy


..yes you are right..I had a major brain fart there...in fact...I just sat down here to correct that...sorry about the misleading info and thanks for catching it..

----------


## Ken Berner

Scotti, talk about brain ##### . . . . the song I was thinking about a while back was "You're The Reason God Made Oklahoma". I've had that tune bouncing around in my head for a week and just remembered the title. I hope that you live as long as I have so you can experience these marvelous "senior moments".

----------


## Scotti Adams

to Ken

----------


## mad dawg

Mandofiddle: where is the Out To Lunch series held; on the Pearl Street Mall perhaps? (I used to work for IBM, and loved visiting Boulder.)

----------


## mandopete

> I used to work for IBM


Doesn't that stand for "I've Been Moved" ?



Hey Mandofiddle...looks like your fiddler missed the band meeting, eh?

----------

brother an myself

----------


## STLmandoteacher

Me at a hotel festival last year:

----------


## STLmandoteacher

On stage in Hannibal, MO:

----------


## mandofiddle

Hey Mad Dawg, yap, on the Pearl Street Mall. Right in front of Gotham City, oh, I mean the Courthouse 

Here's our latest promo shot. We just swapped out guitar players, and I think we finally have "the lineup". You know, that group of people where everything just clicks, personalities, work ethic, playing, skills, etc. Life is good!

----------


## delsbrother

Are you are outstanding in your field?

----------


## mandopete

What happened to the shorts. I liked that look!

----------


## TheNaivePicker

..oo check out all the pretty people..

----------


## grandmainger

Me, just hatching...



Well... I am French you see... and Frogs are not born, they hatch... # 
... and have no belly buttons !

----------


## mad dawg

> ...and (French) have no belly buttons


OK, _now_ you're creeping me out.

----------


## kvk

Well not me. My kid 1.5 years ago when he was 18 months old out playing in the yard on his 'keeze. Gotta love New England winters.

-Ken

----------


## Rich

Here's Super Grover playing my Triggs mandolin. #I've decided that mandolin music it to Grover what spinach is to Poppie, so keep that picking going and Super Grover will keep on groovin'! #[/IMG]

----------


## ira

aaaah cartoon characters that should play mando- now there is a topic. they have to be cool! modern cartoon mando players- gary the snail on spongebob (hey in one episode he taught spongebob how to tie his shoes- why not play the mando!):D

----------


## CapnScarlett

Hope this works

----------


## Tim Saxton

Me and one of my heros!

Tim Saxton

----------


## Tim Saxton

And another hero

Tim

----------


## mandopete

Hey Tim , is that the Tractor Tavern?

Random Hippie Sanding...Indeed!

----------


## mandopete

Is that a tie wrap ?

----------


## Tim Saxton

Pete,

Yes, That is the Tractor and also the Church in Tacoma.
Thanks for the thread. This has been my favorite one there is at the Cafe.

Tim Saxton

----------


## mad dawg

> Don't talk to me about American gibberish...you with your ring-dum-a-doos, your mushes, your too-rah-loo-rahs, your whacks and your fal-de-rahs.


CapnScarlett: I don't recognize your closing quote, but it reads like Kerouac. What work is it from?

----------


## CapnScarlett

Mad Dawg, I really don't know where it's from originally; I heard it from a friend who'd seen it somewhere and I thought it was hilarious. If you find out, let me know!

Kate

----------


## mandopete

> Yes, That is the Tractor


How was that gig, I have not heard any reports. My thought was the room would be too crowded so I opted to stay home.

You gonna be up at Darrington this year?

----------


## mandopete

> Thanks for the thread. This has been my favorite one there is at the Cafe.


Less than 1,000 more views to hit 100,000

----------


## Tim Saxton

Straying from the topic here for a moment.

Pete,

The shows sere great. Both nights were very different. The first night the crowd was very energetic and loud etc. The band did 2 very long encores. The first one was 5 songs and the second was 4. The band seemed very charged up to be back in Seattle. They really poured themselves in to the set. Great song selections. All this and the was seating for nearly every one. The second night was completely different. The crowd and band did not seem to have near the same amount of energy as the night before. With no seats it took on a "Bar" atmosphere. A lot of people were boozing heavy. The set list consisted of a few more slower selections and waltzes. Del blew a few vocal lines and really murdered on song. A LOT of new stuff and quite a bit of the old as well. Ronnie was in very fine form. Jason did not sing and really wished he had  All in all a great couple of shows

----------


## mandopete

Tim - thanks for the review. I would have thought it would have been the other way around (more energy for the chair-less show). Hoodathunk?

----------


## kvk

> Is that a tie wrap ?


Nope, those are 'Kidz Skis'. They strap on to boots. They're good for kids from about 1-2.5 at which point they should move to real ski boots, and skis with bindings. From 1-3, the strap on skis are just for fun in the yard. You pull the kid around and give him the feeling of sliding.

----------


## mandopete

> Originally Posted by  (Tim Saxton @ July 11 2004, 07:41)
> 
> Thanks for the thread. This has been my favorite one there is at the Cafe.
> 
> 
> Less than 1,000 more views to hit 100,000


Now less than 500 to go!

----------


## Django Fret

> Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ July 12 2004, 06:08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  (Tim Saxton @ July 11 2004, 07:41)
> 
> ...


Mandopete, do you know if anything special is being planned to celebrate the big milestone?

----------


## OdnamNool

> 


Mandopete, do you know if anything special is being planned to celebrate the big milestone?[/QUOTE]
*BEBARE*, Django Fret! #By golly, *BEWARE*!

_WATCH OUT_ for mysterious people "talking on their cell phones" next time yer at the spa... (psssst...it's actually mandopete, secretely taking your picture in order to post it on this here thread!) #_That's the special celebration plan!_

Says he wants to get the views up to 200,000 quick!

----------


## Django Fret

To our Café member named Mandopete,
Congratulations on this incredible feat!
I just have to say,
Views over 100 K,
The response to a thread is quite neat.

----------


## Django Fret

> _WATCH OUT_ for mysterious people "talking on their cell phones" next time yer at the spa... (psssst...it's actually mandopete, secretely taking your picture in order to post it on this here thread!) #_That's the special celebration plan!_
> 
> Says he wants to get the views up to 200,000 quick!


Odnam, you mean like this one?

----------


## mandopete

Wow, we've finally hit the 100K mark - whodathunk?

We'll here's one right hot of the press. #This was our 9:00AM performance on the open mic on Sunday at the Darrington Bluegrass Festival. #If you're really bored you can search this thread and see a similar picture from last year. #Only difference was this year I went to band meeting (an inside joke).

----------


## OdnamNool

> Odnam, you mean like this one?


a-thump-thump-thumpity-thump-thump-bump-hump-thadump, thuhdump, thuhdump, thumpitty-thump-thump...

_Be still, my heart..._

----------


## kvk

Hey, git outa my case!! 

Really, I didn't pose my son in the case. He just parked there while I was pickin'. Sometimes, he fills my case with his toys while I'm playing. This time he just decided to park himself in it. 

-Ken

----------


## Kent Barnes

I guess that's better than filling the case with something else (diapers and that sitting position gave me that mental picture)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is only the second time I've ever posted a picture of myself on the web.

I think.

----------


## mandoryan

Reminds me of Wilson on Home Improvement  
It must be hard choosing which mandolin to play...the Nuggets,the Fern, the Brentrup, the Collings....choices,choices!

----------


## mad dawg

> t must be hard choosing which mandolin to play...the Nuggets,the Fern, the Brentrup, the Collings....choices,choices!


Someday I can only hope to have just _half_ of Scott's problems!

----------


## Rob Powell

> Don't talk to me about American gibberish...you with your ring-dum-a-doos, your mushes, your too-rah-loo-rahs, your whacks and your fal-de-rahs.


Sounds like Monty Python to me

----------


## mandopete

> This is only the second time I've ever posted a picture of myself on the web.
> 
> I think.


You mean on purpose, don't you?

----------


## David Horovitz

My 3-week old daughter fits perfectly in my mandolin case. At least I got to take the mando out of its case for a while, something I haven't been able to do very much since she arrived. #

----------


## ira

she is gorgeous! (mando looks good too).

----------


## carolynbeth

What a cutie...Congratulations!

Carolyn

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Lovely picture!!!!!!!

----------


## psann

Hope the huggies are working. What a doll.  A real cutie.

----------


## mandoJeremy

No offense intended at all but I think all babies look like Yoda! Well, maybe yours doesn't but most do!

----------


## mandopete

........yeah, and how about that scroll?

----------


## mandoJeremy

That particular scroll is quite spectacular mandopete! How about that fine birthday suit?

----------


## dixiecreek

David- congratulations!! She's absolutely precious!!!! Hey maybe if she's ever a mandolin player herself, and she records a CD, that can be on the cover. ;-)

----------


## mandonewbie

...Bike trip across the Smoky Mountains.......Didn't have my mando with me that day.

----------


## PhilGE

And here's another baby in a case photo - taken a few weeks ago. Daughter loves music and will pluck at strings of my mando if held nearby... 
She's actually about 20 weeks old - was born underweight (2 lbs, 10 oz.) and 6.5 weeks early due to blood flow restriction in umbilical cord. Growing and developing well, despite the challenges of Down Syndrome as well. DavidH, play waltzes to her at "bedtime" - a time for you to play and help your daughter as well. Been doing this for my son for years now - he still asks me to play before bed.

----------


## David Horovitz

That's a good idea PhilGE. I need to work on waltzes (and lullabies). I've already been playing mandolin a lot for my son when he's in the bath (Over The Waterfall, Salt Creek, etc), keeping a safe distance, of course #

----------


## wannabethile

i just taught myself "rock-a-bye baby" on the mando. its silly, i know, but its still kinda a relaxing song to listen to. hehehe

----------


## TommyK

> "...I haven't been able to do very much since she arrived. # "


A bit of fatherly advice. You better take it out and play it for her as much as you can before the GODLESS Rock and roll hits her ears. 
Us fathers have to take FAIR advantage of being a dad whenever we can. 

We need to...
take Naps    ........ for the baby
Read kids books ........ for the baby
PLAY YOUR MANDO ........ for the baby
Watch cartoons ........ for the baby.
The list goes 
on and on    ........ for the baby.
 
Seriously, though, take the mando out for the baby's sake.

One last bit of fatherly advice. Buy two bottles of Anbesol. One for the diaper bag and one for the mando case. DO NOT TELL MOMMY ABOUT THE ONE IN THE MANDO CASE!
When she starts to teethe and Mommy is on a girls night out you will want to have bottle handy where YOU CAN FIND IT! The one in the diaper bag most assuredly won't be there.
I speak from experience.

----------


## anbjorn

I'm new here and have enjoyed reading the forum for some weeks now. I'm not yet a mandolin player, but waiting for a low-budged mando ordered and set-up in the US to arrive in some days. The rest of the band I'm in can't wait for the mando to arrive, which hopefully will fit right into our concept, but I try to make them understand that I need time to learn to play the thing as well  Thank's for all the good posts in the forum I've read until now!

----------


## dwmand

I had a photoshoot for the new CD and brought my toys in...

Dwight
www.dwightmark.com

----------


## levin4now

I couldn't bear to see this topic roll of the first page....it's always interesting to see pictures of new members, and to see what old-er members are up to. I mean, doesn't scotti have a new picture to share with us? you've shown us pics with bill monroe, maybe even Frank Wakefield, I can't remember. How about one with..........Tim O'brien? (for example..)

----------


## mandopete

I'll bite........

Here is the most recent self portrait.

----------


## mad dawg

Pete -- so this latest shot was actually a watercolor?

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, it rains a bit up here in the Pacific Northwest!

----------


## jessboo

ok

----------


## delsbrother

I dunno - I don't like the way that dobro player is eyein' you guys..

----------


## mandopete

The "exit" door appears to be strategically located as well.

----------


## mandofiddle

That way no one can leave during the performance

----------


## John Bertotti

I don't know but it looks more like a dobro, banjo clash. John

----------


## jessboo

It was more like my No dot mandolin that Dale doesn't like kept walking all over them. Maybe that's why Linda kept telling me I was playing to loud?

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I couldn't bear to see this topic roll of the first page....it's always interesting to see pictures of new members, and to see what old-er members are up to. #I mean, doesn't scotti have a new picture to share with us? #you've shown us pics with bill monroe, maybe even Frank Wakefield, I can't remember. #How about one with..........Tim O'brien? (for example..)


ok..heres one of me and Alan Bibey...he playing the fiddle...this was taken early last month..

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I think this might be better

----------


## mandopete

Hmmmm

----------


## jim bevins

Here's one of me with my faithful Dog Bojo!

----------


## jim bevins

Oh, The Mandolin is a 37 Kalamazoo,which now belongs to Mike Compton.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Hmmmm


?

----------


## Jaws

Here's me trying to record a break on a demo my band worked on over the summer, while my friend was practising his paparazzi skills

For the faint of heart, this picture has been edited for content

----------


## mandopete

> Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ Oct. 07 2004, 18:58)
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> ?


Sorry Scotti - the comment was not directed at you. I was playing with the little tag line thingie that goes below my name.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..ya know Pete..I was thinkin the same thing

----------


## JimRichter

Scotti--you know, when I viewed that picture and saw you in your mandolin glory, I thought, "Hmmmmm." #I was just too afraid to say it.

Jim

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, Hmmmm!

----------


## mandopete

WARNING - Little or no mandolin content!

This summer while attending the Chiliwack bluegrass festival with my 9 year-old son we noticed that there were several small "green rooms" placed strategically around the campground. Unsure as to their specific use, Aron and his friend Raleigh discovered that these are handy locations for video game play.......

----------


## mandoryan

Wow, they're more daring than me going in an outhouse with bare feet. I get nervous going in those with shoes on.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Scotti--you know, when I viewed that picture and saw you in your mandolin glory, I thought, "Hmmmmm." #I was just too afraid to say it.
> 
> Jim


Alan actually gave me a very nice comment that night...he said that those records that I recorded with Mike Lilly and Harley Allen were his all time favs.....I told him that I had been out of the mando world for awhile and picking with him that night was a great inspiration...he said that really meant something..esp. coming from me......yea blew my ego thru the roof....that was a great night. We have since traded emails addys and talk once in a while. Great guy,,,who talent and a great band to boot.

----------


## JimRichter

Scotti--which albums did you record with Mike Lilly?  Always enjoyed his banjo playing quite a bit, especially in that classic line-up with Larry Sparks.

Jim

----------


## Scotti Adams

we cut one called "Across The BlueRidge Mtns"..that had Crowe on it also....then...another..I dont believe it had a title...had a pic of a beared Harley Allen on the front....this one was actually the first one.....back in the mid to late 80's. Mike and Wendy Miller were supposed to be with Sparks in Beanblossom last month....but they couldnt agree on a price....they had agreed on a price...then tried to up it....so Sparks just said he'd do it with out them.

----------


## dtb

he he he he he

----------


## dtb

and now.........

----------


## mandopete

Not one, not two, but three (count 'em) three guitars!

So how many years ago was that picture?

----------


## dtb

uh.sure you want to know?  

around 20 years ago. and the menfolk still get together on Wed. nights and jam. we haven't "gigged" in like 15 years.

----------


## Rob Powell

dtb,

Where was that pic taken? Looks a bit familiar to me

----------


## mandopete

> and the menfolk still get together on Wed. nights and jam.


Kinda cuts the "guitar army" by 2/3rd's, eh?

----------


## dtb

beergeek.....in front of the court house in my hometown...
Halifax, Virginia.

mandopete....  # # #yes it does. There's still 2 guitars most times, unless the "other" mando picker doesn't show, then I get to play the mando.

----------


## Chip Booth

Ok, I'll give it a go. #Here's me looking all patriotic at a festival this summer. #Just cut all my hair off (after 17 years) the other day, so you have to imagine that. #And my poor mando is covered in pickups and wires and such. It now has the original Gibson bridge and no strings attached.

----------


## travers chandler

> Finally, somebody took a pic. -And with one of my many facial expressions


That is what my wife calls mando mouth

----------


## travers chandler

> I've been wanting to post this picture for quite a while just been waiting on the paint to dry, that's me with my shirt off and my tater bug in my lap during a break at our local jam session, Ivan (the guy with the quill) is trying to figure out the tab for "Go and fetch yer Coon Dog cause your Blood Hound's bought the farm" 
> 
> Patreovich.


This one is the greatest yet!!!! I keep looking for Ivan the terrible!!!

----------


## Zed

Thought i'd better get in on the act... Me & my banjer picker this summer at Missouri Valley, IA festival.

----------


## mandopete

....and one glorious October evening, 18 years later.

----------


## kudzugypsy

opps...the photo didnt load.
here's a photo of me and THE KING...or at least he thought he was!
this was at a street festival this summer when i spotted Elvis smoking a cigerette. just had to get a pic.

----------


## kudzugypsy

see if i cant zoom in on that one.

----------


## Mteresko

Here's my daughter trying the Mandobird on for size. Am I ready for a garage band yet?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

A rare public appearance of Mrs. Mandohack...

----------


## Ken Berner

My gosh, Ted; what sort of mandolin could that possibly be? Ha! Nice family picture, too!

----------


## J. Wiens

Harvesting mando wood can be hazardous!!!

----------


## Karen Kay

Ted(Mr. Mandohack) ~
Tell me about what you & your family are standing in front of?
Karen

----------


## dixiecreek

my boy and I hamming it up on Thanksgiving

----------


## PaulD

Mr. Wiens, 

Thanks for the pic... I was always wondering how you guys do those nice red sunbursts! 

Paul Doubek

----------


## Brian Ray

Me and Roger Siminoff at a gig in San Louis Obispo...

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

whats the black (signature?) thing on that two point?

----------


## brandon

whats the black (signature?) thing on that two point? I think it might be Chris Thile's autograph.....just a guess.

----------


## mad dawg

Dasspunk -- love your mandolin color choice. Who made it for you?

----------


## jasona

> Dasspunk -- love your mandolin color choice. Who made it for you?


I believe that is a Laura Ratcliff. How's she sounding after this time dasspunk?

----------


## siren_20

Hey dasspunk--
I'm up in the San Luis Obispo area. Next time you have a gig, let me know!

----------


## Brian Ray

Thanks Mad Dawg... I've got a thing about orange. As Jason mentioned it's a Laura Ratcliff. She's sounding mighty fine Jason... and soon to have a sister!

Siren, I'll let you know. We do a show every few months down there... I had to miss the last one (Nov.) and I'm not sure when the next one is yet.

----------


## mad dawg

Hi Dasspunk -- I keep forgetting who bought the amber and tortoise-shell Silver Angel that I was lusting after on eBay; is that the one?

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

So, let's see, if I'm in B, the four chord is E, I think.

----------


## mandopete

Looks like another shot from Darrington!

----------


## dixiecreek

> whats the black (signature?) thing on that two point?


That's Chris Thile's autograph... if you look closely, my mando (the F style) has one in the same place, hehe

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

> Looks like another shot from Darrington!


Good eye, Pete.

----------


## dixiecreek

my friend and I jammin'... we have a slight difference in height, hehe

----------


## GVD

> Karen Kay Posted
> 
> Ted(Mr. Mandohack) Tell me about what you & your family are standing in front of?
> Karen


So what about it Ted? Some of us have a taste for sculpture as well as mandolins.

GVD

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Looks like a sculpture of a bicycle, but what it's made out of, I don't have a clue!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Here I am warming up at the studio, while the colleagues are recording inside.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

The colleagues...

----------


## jasona

plami--what kind of mandolin is that?

----------


## John Rosett

this is me circa 1990, when i played in a band called "the swingin' swamis" in seattle.
                     john

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> So what about it Ted? Some of us have a taste for sculpture as well as mandolins.
> GVD


Tour de Lincoln _(Lincoln, Nebraska)_

My personal fave: Fish & Bicycles

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Back in my in between Loars Paganoni days..New Dawn at the 1982 World Fair, Knoxville TN. Kent Leadbetter, Doug Johnson, me, Jimmy Millsapps. (nice mustasche and glasses)

----------


## levin4now

dixiecreek.

nice choice of furniture (?) is that a cd rack?

----------


## delsbrother

> this is me circa 1990, when i played in a band called "the swingin' swamis" in seattle.
>                      john


OK, I gotta ask.. What kind of music did the Swamis play? That had to be a hoppin' band.

Do you still own everything in that photo?

----------


## GVD

> mandohack Posted
> 
> Tour de Lincoln (Lincoln, Nebraska)
> 
> My personal fave: Fish & Bicycles


Thanks Ted I enjoyed the link. As an old mountain biker the one called #_Oops!!_ sure brought back some painful memories!

GVD

----------


## John Rosett

delsbrother-
 #the swingin swamis played music that was a mixture of honky tonk, western swing, jump blues, and jazz. alot of the tunes we did were highly arranged, with the steel and mando playing the horn lines. i played electric mando and guitar, and we had pedal steel, guitar, upright bass and drums. we played around seattle from '85 to '91, when the lead singer left town. we even had orville johnson in the band for awhile. we recorded a tape that never really got out to the general public. we were regulars at the "new melody tavern", which is now the tractor. the turbans were bright purple and blue.
 i still have the turban, but i got rid of the roberts mando and started playing more guitar. i have to say, that was the best sounding electric mando i ever played.
                     john

----------


## delsbrother

Thanks mandorose! It even looks like you're using the Tiny Moore Sax strap in the photo! I think you should upload some of that stuff to the mp3 page. The Cafe could use a dose of Swami, and I know a bunch of us would love to hear that Roberts.

----------


## f5loar

Since Darryl posted an early photo I dug back to 1968 at my first performance with the NY Philharmonic playing my brand new Gibson A5.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Here's F5LOAR's picture. Looks like a Dave A imitation to me

----------


## John Rosett

the saxophone strap was really comfortable on the roberts mando. i've seen grisman with a similar strap on his F5, and i wonder why more people don't use something like that.
 uploading music will be a real project for me. all the swamis stuff is on tape, and i've been meaning to transfer it to disc, so i guess i'll do it. the roberts mando was recorded very clean in the studio, through a twin reverb. i've got a really good concert tape where the amp is cranked up and has a great tone.
 i'll work on it, but it took me a year and a half to figure out how to post that picture.
                    john

----------


## ira

gotta get me one of those turbans!

----------


## berkeleymando

Here's the only picture I have of myself holding a mandolin....!
[img]c:/schwab_emando.jpg[/img]

----------


## f5loar

Let's just say I knew all about ole Dave in '68 and leave it at that. But then the 60's A5 gives it away I knew about ole Jethro back then too.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> Let's just say I knew all about ole Dave in '68 and leave it at that. But then the 60's A5 gives it away I knew about ole Jethro back then too.


How come you don't seem to look that tall anymore?

----------


## John Rosett

"gotta get me one of those turbans" -ira
 "man, chicks dig turbans!" -screamin' jay hawkins
 "darlin', i had no idea that you would look so manly in that turban" - the wife of a fill in swami

 we used to refer to them as "manly headwear.
                       john

----------


## f5loar

That tall or that thin? I think it's the weight factor more so than the height factor. You add 35 years of eating North Carolina BBQ on you and you begin to have a weight factor.

----------


## dixiecreek

> dixiecreek.
> 
> nice choice of furniture (?) #is that a cd rack?


thanks, lol... it's our TV stand and DVDs. we're broke college students.

----------


## levin4now

dixiecreek - at least you've got a mandolin, and someone to play with!

----------


## John Rosett

i'd rather sit on a milk crate and play a great sounding mando than sit on a leather sofa playing a bad sounding mando.
                       john

----------


## dixiecreek

Definitely!!

----------


## dtb

I like the way this one turned out.

----------


## rose#1

Lonesome river band and Jeff with his Rose

----------


## rose#1

closer I hope

----------


## RI-Grass

This is our band, the Lightning Brothers, posing with Aztec Two Step. They joined us for a jam set after their typically fantastic performance a couple of weeks ago. I'm the guy on the left with the Weber.
Sal

----------


## Trip

In the Dahlonega square at the finish line of the Tour de GA bike race......the big time

----------


## MandoMonster

Christmasy

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Too much mandolin?

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

I'm pretty sure that IS Bad Santa.

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

This is my Grandaughter, Hannah Marie Clevenger getting her first mandolin lesson. I think she is starting to get it.
And yes that is a Polygamy Porter T-Shirt, why have just one, bring one home to the wives.

----------

Denman John

----------


## mandopete

It's hard to believe that this thread started almost 2 years ago (and it's still here). You can go back through the pages and find my Christmas picture for last year (if you're crazy, page 31). And here is this year's picture (with last year's late Christmas present).

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

no mando content...but I'll convert my 3 yr old grandson Dustin to eight strings next Christmas..let's see how 6 work out

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

slight progress

----------


## dixiecreek

AWWWW!!!!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Here's a 1968 pic of my brother Mitch, my dad Bobby, and myself

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

and 35 years later (11/2003)

----------


## mandolooter

You've all grown quite handsome in the passing years...great shots!

----------


## AlanN

Heckuva a pick guard young Mitch was sporting - makes Larry Sparks' look downright normal! Great photo, btw.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Pickguard was Dads "bright idea"..to cover a bad place behind the bridge. The guitar has since been restored back right. It's a '63 D-28SW (Special Wurlitzer) made for Peter Yarrow/Peter Paul and Mary..Mitch still has it

----------


## f5loar

Hey Darryl, I see you changed the way you wear your mando strap. From the Monroe to the Grisman. Sure looks like a one of a kind Henderson D45 sunburst guitar to me.

----------


## mad dawg

Alas, there were no mandolins under the tree this year, but Santa sent us a couple of airline tickets as an early gift...

----------


## mandopete

Darryl - Great Pictures!!

----------


## danb

Upstairs at Gruhn's this last summer..

----------


## John Rosett

here's one of yours truly and the great one. sorry it's so small, but i just CANNOT figure out how to size photos for this.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

I didn't know Yanni played mando

----------


## John Rosett

no, the guy with the guitar is yanni......

----------


## levin4now

darryl

nice before and after pictures. I just don't see someone laying on a couch behind you in the 35 year old picture!

----------


## PhilGE

Goofball on the right is me last fall at a surprise birthday party for a friend. We all wore items of clothing from his high school days. I rode in the back of bike trailer (seen to the left of me) along a bike path in a parade past the house where the birthday boy was relaxing. The fiddlers were pulled along in front of me on a long-bed bike trailer. Totally goofy experience...
-Phil

----------


## Jack Roberts

The crabgrass pickers.

----------


## mad dawg

> no, the guy with the guitar is yanni......


That's a relief: that would have been the first time I ever heard of Yanni being referred to as "The Great One".

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I remember an Yanni`s composition with mandolin, but I cannot remember the name...
Although I like his compositions, I think "The Great One" would be toooooo strong admission for him.

----------


## John Rosett

that's me with the hair, standing next to jethro burns-"the great one".
              john

----------


## Thomas

mandorose? Wow. Ron Jeremy plays mandolin. Who'd a figured.

----------


## John Rosett

okay thomas, let's see yours. (i mean your picture).
                      john

----------


## 76547

Dan,

I remember taking that pic' of you and Chipper. For everyone else that guitar is a Gibson signed 03/31/24. Same as 76547 that Dan is playing.

What a sight and what sound.

----------


## he-day

Hi, 

This is not me, but I thought that it might be fun for you to see this picture. I don't know who he is. I don't know what kind of mando(??) this is either. Sorry!!!

Hide Kawatsure
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## Tom C

A real double neck leopard mando. Verrrrrry interesting

----------


## levin4now

Doesn't that instrument have 8 strings TOTAL - 4 per neck?

----------


## John Rosett

man! that guy looks so cool that i wouldn't even care if one of the necks was a b*njo!

----------


## delsbrother

Ladies and Gentlemen, I believe we have Tekno. 

Judging from the headstocks and fingerboard dots it very well might be a doubleneck e-uke. In any case I want one - though I think the pants, jacket, hat, sandals, and e-whatever come as a package deal, and nothing comes between me and my _pleather_..

----------


## Tim Saxton

All I can see is 2 necks. It's a new spin on air mando. Natural camoflauge.

Tim

----------


## glauber

That's me with my axes.

 

(clickable thumbnails)

----------


## Keith Miller

Bet the leopard is a bit ticked off though !!

----------


## WireBoy

Here's Bruce Weber and 'WireBoy' (guess which one is which!). i stopped by their NAMM booth today and had a nice visit with Bruce, his wife Mary and Paula. what sweet people! they didn't know me from a hole in the ground, but were more than happy to chat. By the way, that jazzy cutaway 8 string is a new prototype. Bruce calls it the Mustang. it was very nice!

----------


## mandoryan

Did you guys match on purpose?  Your shirts look darn near exactly alike. 

Seriously, looks like that was a good time and I'm jealous of all you that got to be there and play all those spectacles.

----------


## WireBoy

the shirts? yeah kind of creepy huh. #his is a shade khakier and i'm bit green. #i am also using a lot more material in my shirt (and now that i've seen these photos, judging by my straining buttons, i could probably use more)
bruce also had a cool logo embroidered into his shirt too, hidden by the mustang.

----------


## Furnman

OK, what with the freezing temps and snow surrounding me, I'm wistful for summer... thus, here's me and an "interested party" (Ruby, age 1) while I play my camping "beater" mando. #This pac-rim sucks up the campfire smoke and morning dew, and keeps on ticking!

----------


## flairbzzt

Me + 3

----------


## Lane Pryce

Rick whose the blonde!!!I got this thing for blondes---jes can't hep myself!!I'm gonna hav ta post sumpin in here.Good to see ya man. Lp

----------


## flairbzzt

That's my Eastman 615. Snuck it in when the wife wasn't home!

----------


## ira

wow!

----------


## ira

here is one of me and my partner after practice

----------


## mpeknox

Quite a few new members here but nobody seems to be posting pictures...I'm already here (page 6 or somewhere) but am gonna post another to and bump it up a bit. Don't be shy, let's see some of the new guys and gals.

----------


## siren_20

Guess I might throw a picture on here... I'm second from the left. I should insert a thought bubble that says "DON'T f*** up, DON'T f*** up!!" as that was the only thing in my head at the time.

----------


## angrymandolinist

Always liked that picture.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Dayam..your angry alright...

----------


## Ken

Before-- me on the left

----------


## Ken

and after

----------


## bpool

Some Austin swingers

----------


## Scotti Adams

..heres one that I dug up...

----------


## levin4now

Scotti, No offense, but isn't that picture already in this thread? Or was it another? I'm on dialup so I won't check now, but think someone's response was "Wow, three beautiful mandolins in hand and not a smile in the bunch!" See? Your visage has a lasting impression!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yep....but its buried somehwere....hey...I was bored...

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Hey! You can never get too many pictures of Scotti on here.

----------


## Gail Hester

Me at Seafair 2004, playing some Country... and Western.

-Chuck

----------


## OdnamNool

Nice shades.

----------


## Jonas

Here's a picture of me a little more dressed up than usual (and with a little more glasses than usual).

----------


## amowry

Okay, so it's a slow day at my day job today. Here's my lovely wife and me in Denali recently, slightly windblown. Sorry, I had to cut out the mandos to reduce the file size (;

----------


## OdnamNool

Jeeze, Jonas... #Maybe you should set that mando down and finish the _paint job_ on yer joint, there...

P.S.... #Nice lid! # # #

----------


## levin4now

Jonas,

What type of mandolin are you holding? #That looks a lot like my Levin. #I can't read your headstock but it appears similar.

...and Scotti - I should've just tried to impress you by asking "Is that a '25 Fern?"

----------


## mandopete

*Put another candle on my birthday cake
Im another year old today!*

Its hard to believe that this thread is now two years old. #I guess were just testing the storage limits of the message board here on the Café, eh Scott? #And this year Ive decided to keep that special suit to myself

There have been so many great Post A Picture Of Your &lt;_fill in the blank_&gt; threads over the years and I think we need to upgrade this one. #So Im proposing to add a sub-thread here called:

*Post A Vintage Picture Of Yourself*

And as I said two years ago, Ill even kick it off

(from the high school yearbook)

----------


## mandolooter

Wow Pete that makes mine vintage pic even more scary....hummm, should I post it?

----------


## Jonas

OdnamNool: we were kind of going for that early 1900's feeling so we just looked for a backdrop that seemed old (to go with my grandpa's suit and those 80 year old glasses) so that's what we found. I don't even know the people living there. They thought we were odd though...

levin4now: Yes, it is a Levin I'm holding. It's actually not my own Levin, though I have one looking just like that (but with a small crack in the back  ). It's an ok mandolin for me right now, the mandolin a started playing on. It's louder than the laminate mandolins some of my friends have. But I'm gonna build a stew-mac kit this summer, I hope that one turns out a lot better than my Levin. Are you from USA? Are Levin mandolins common there (if you are in fact an american).

----------


## glauber

Picking Irish tunes with my friend (and true Irishman) Tony O'Connell,
on my birthday,
as Maria Phillipsova looks on.


(clickable thumbnail)

----------


## CountyFarm

Well, I'm new here, so maybe this will serve as an introduction.

Live in Knoxville


or the press shot:

and yes, that feller can play that tub! We borrowed the dog though

----------


## mandopete

Looks vintage though!

----------


## mingusb1

Seems 2nd-posting is becoming the thing...

Whoops, no mando content!

----------


## mad dawg

> ...Whoops, no mando content!


No, but your pic explains your mandolincafe ID.

----------


## mandopete

I still wanna see some _vintage_ photo's!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I'm going in for a 3rd photo. We played a new cafe last Saturday, and this morning the owner sent me some photos of us she took during the set. So, here's The Triple Threat Quartet.

Dave = Guitar
Billy = Dobro
Peter = Bass 
 - Yeah yeah, I wish it was upright too but he's such a great player!
Benig = Mandolin

----------


## mandopete

> Peter = Bass 
>  - Yeah yeah, I wish it was upright too but he's such a great player!


That depends upon how you play it, eh?

As long as he's not an up_tight_ player, you should be fine.

Hey - where are the vintage photo's ?

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Mandpete,
Here's the scopp on our new bassist ... (cue blurry segue):

I show up for a casual gig at a neighborhood pub. Outside is this Scottish guy talking to his Mom over a cell phone. I overhear him saying, "Mom, I heard there's gonna be a band here tonight, so I brought my bass down." I'm thinking, "Whaaa??"

Apparently, Peter knows the bartender, and it was the bartender who encouraged Peter to bring down his axe. But he's got no amp, so we pull some strings, borrow a small rig and he sits in ... like a pro!

So far, he's played 6 gigs to 1 practice. That's impressive to me, as we have over a three-hour set list!

Over the past couple month, I've spent much more time *playing* with the guy then I have ever spent *talking* to him. He is so far from being uptight! He's a real pleasure to have in the group.

Cheers to Peter!

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, it's funny how things happen isn't it?

----------


## John Craton

Okay, so my wife wanted me to have a new portrait done. I did. The photographer is still undergoing therapy.

Can't understand why my wife says I'm a "stuffed shirt" and a "stick in the mud." Why, I look like a fun guy, don't I? Come on ... wake up!

----------


## drelb

Hey Phantom, you do look like a lot of fffff...........zzzzzz....zzzzz....zzzzzzz

----------


## Jim M.

Someone finally took a picture of me with a mando. Must be getting good enough so folks don't run away (at least not the tone deaf ones).

----------


## levin4now

- Am I the only one that is pondering the imagery in the artwork just in front of (bass-playing) mingusb1? I can't quite put my finger on it, but it harkens to an "everybody loves raymond" episode....

- Operaguy, Don't let your wife get you down! That's a classic photograph.

-Benig, what type of mandolin is that? (We/they miss you down in the beginner's forum, even though you never really belonged (as far as skill level was concerned!))

-Jim, Sweet F4. My dream mando.

----------


## JGWoods

If they had a mandolin contest in Lowell MA then I'd have posted a different picture. 
I didn't come close to winning the contest, just got my picture in the paper, probably because I went off second and they had a deadline...

Mando content- I have on a Rigel hat

best,
jgwoods

----------


## mad dawg

> Someone finally took a picture of me with a mando...


Is that truly the reason, Jim, or did it take you this long to decide which mando from your collection to feature in your post? #

----------


## RJ Rummie

thats me on the right...alison is on the left, and a pic of my mandolin is coming

ive been playing for less than a week and i love it

----------


## Andrew Reckhart

here I am all dressed up.

----------


## Andrew Reckhart

Here is one of me with my band. Can you tell we're all related?

----------


## Ellie

Self portrait with electric mandocello and crimson storm hair dye.

----------


## mandolooter

the hair comes as no surprise Ellie...inspiration for the barbie mando maybe?...LOL!

----------


## saznpins

Ellie, I love your hair, years ago I used to have a multi-colored mohawk  :Wink: 

Mando was back at camp but this is my other favorite activity when I'm not playing  
Cheers,
Sarah

----------


## mad dawg

I have always wanted to go green (with my hair, that is). But alas, I have a customer-facing IT job with conventional bosses and even more conventional customers, so I've got to stick with my natural color of brown (er, uh, make that brown and _gray_  #).

----------


## Bob Sayers

I'll have to work up to a recent photograph--maybe. For the time being, I've got a few old ones. Here's me and a couple of pals at the University of Illinois, circa 1968. Lee Kaufmann with that nice '30s A-model, Tom Adler on banjo, and yours truly on fiddle (which I long ago gave up as hopeless!)

Bob

----------


## Bob Sayers

Here's another one, circa 1968. #Tom Adler on banjo, Lee Kaufmann on mandolin, and myself with my belowed 1942 herringbone D-28 (which I reluctantly sold a few years ago). #

Bob

----------


## Bob Sayers

Here I am with oldtime banjo great Buell Kazee. 

Bob

----------


## Bob Sayers

Finally, here I am as a member of the Disco Ramblers in Tucson, Arizona, circa 1975-76. #I'm playing another beloved (but, alas, long gone) instrument, a 1917 F4. 

Bob

P.S.: Forgot to identify the others. I don't recall the name of the bass player in the center. The guitarist on the right, however, is Ned Sutton. Both were good singers.

----------


## levin4now

Great picture. Nice mandolin.

----------


## kyblue

Hey Bob,

That looks like the Tom Adler that jams with us on Wednesday nights. Good banjo player.

----------


## Bob Sayers

Hey kyblue,

Tell Tom Adler hi from Bob Sayers the next time you see him. I haven't seen him for many years. We had many adventures as undergraduates at the University of Illinois. Great guy!

Bob

----------


## kyblue

Bob,

Will do. I'm going to print the photos and take them with me Wednesday night, will let you know if it's him.

Paula

----------


## mandopete

Bob - those are some great vintage photo's !

----------


## darthstar

Okay, here you go...

----------


## Tim Saxton

hmmm....shoreline ampitheater??

----------


## mad dawg

> hmmm....shoreline ampitheater??


That was my first thought as well.

----------


## jefflester

Well if we're posting photos taken at Dead shows... Anybody want to identify this venue?

----------


## delsbrother

Dude, don't you own the Mavericks?

----------


## mandopete

> Dude, don't you own the Mavericks?


I don't think they play outside.

----------


## ira

jeff, if its west coast, i'm guessing cal expo....unless the pic is deceiving and its bigger than it looks.

----------


## GVD

> Dude, don't you own the Mavericks?


Who knew Mark Cuban played the mando? # 

GVD

----------


## AlanN

Well, I'll be. Bob, I lived in Tucson during that time and actually took a mando lesson from you, I've seen your name here lots of times, but never connected it. But when you mentioned the Disco Ramblers, that shook the cobwebs up. You taught me Rawhide, as I recall, at a music store on North Campbell.

Whenever I see Tommy Rozum, I make a point of singing "I'm makin' quite a livin' on the money they've been givin", the old Summerdog Chip Curry tune.

Gee, how the years have gone

----------


## AlanN

That Tucson bass player on the previous page is, I think, Ed Davenport.

----------


## jefflester

> jeff, if its west coast, i'm guessing cal expo....unless the pic is deceiving and its bigger than it looks.


It is West Coast, bigger than Cal Expo, but not super big.

Silver Bowl in Las Vegas.

Hmmm, I never thought I looked much like Mark Cuban.

----------


## Bob Sayers

Hey AlanN,

Wow, what a coincidence! The place on N. Campbell, as I recall, was Mingus Music owned by Betty Bland. I did teach mandolin there for a spell, while I was working on my doctorate in cultural anthropology at the U of A. I think I even gave a few lessons to Tom Rozum--ha! ha! Of course, he soon after began to play circles around me. For some reason that I can't recall, when his band Summer Dog was later tapped to participate in the Old Tucson production of "Diamond Studs" (about the life and times of Jesse James), Tommy was unavailable. And I got the job--which turned out to be one of the high points of my musical career. I later joined the Disco Ramblers which had a shifting membership of Ned Sutton, Arnie Buss, David Nebenzahl, a banjo player named Andy, and one or two others, including that bass player/singer whose name presently escapes me (it's not Ed Davenport). Anyway, those were truly memorable days! 

Bob

----------


## Bob Sayers

Here are a couple of images of the Old Tucson production of "Diamond Studs", circa 1976. #In this one I'm way off to the left with my mandolin, hardly visible. #There's a banjo player (Zoe Rabinowitz) next to me, and then I think that's Tom Rozum in the cowboy hat next to her (with his back against the staircase). #Contrary to what I said in the previous message, Tommy was in the cast part of the time--but on fiddle, not mandolin.

Bob

----------


## Bob Sayers

I'm not in this one, but it's a nice picture of Sandy Staples as "Ma" James (he also doubled as Cole Younger).

----------


## AlanN

Way cool, Bob. That looks like Ron Doering, a.k.a Ron-dez-vous. Rozum told me he got huge, relocated down Mexico way and opened a martial arts thing. 

That there Tucson scene was cool - the Pete and Arnie show, the Jennings family (very mando-centric), Big Jim, Dave Luckow. After Tommy left for the Rhythm Rascals, a fellow by the name of Jon Ross filled the Summerdog mando spot, Jon was a good picker. I remember at shows in the warehouse, they put on the first Grisman record inbetween sets and Jon would play along note for note on all those tunes. 

I also remember a swing trio, two gals and a guy I think, did stuff like "There's an awful lot of coffee in Brazil". The Old Tucson festival was good, too. Saw Monroe there one time and Hot Rize in 1978, must have been when they just started.

----------


## straight-a

A more recent shot:

----------


## mandopete

Stretching out, eh?

----------


## straight-a

Yeah, on the sofa, around the waist......

----------


## dstretch

Here me and my new born baby.

----------


## mandopete

Super Cool!

----------


## mandopete

Here's me:

----------


## Dave Gumbart

First attempt at posting a picture...For inquiring minds, it's a Breedlove Oregon. My friends and I play together about once a month or so, but this was our first time in front of anyone, at a friend's recent Earth Day party. The tacky but oh so cool tiki bar left by previous homeowner is not in picture, unfortunately. Overheard after our little set was done: "hey, they didn't suck!" Cheers.

Dave G

----------


## barricwiley

Here I am at last with my beautiful new #65 Pomeroy, and it sure is sweet!
Richard

----------


## LeonEvans

Here I am with my New Holst C5.

Leon

----------


## mad dawg

Leon: I'll bet you've been wearing that grin since the moment you unpacked your new beauty!

----------


## LeonEvans

My wife says she's sure the muscels have locked that way. Oh well, it's better than a frown.

Leon

----------


## secretmandolinist

O.K. #Here's a picture of myself --- drawn by my daughter, next to my 1970-ish no-name East German mandolin --- finally rendered playable with new bridge,nut and tailpiece.

It's my only mandolin, but man, this site really has me thinking about getting another one...

----------


## GVD

secretmandolinist, Dude that's got to be the most radically canted bridge I've ever seen on a mandolin. Does it really require that much offset to intonate properly?

GVD

----------


## secretmandolinist

"secretmandolinist, Dude that's got to be the most radically canted bridge I've ever seen on a mandolin. Does it really require that much offset to intonate properly?

GVD"

Well, some of it is distortion from the camera angle, but I would have to say yes, the offset helps the intonation (and action). #That said, maybe I should get another one --- spending too much time on this site is generating Unbridled Mandolin Assimilation Lust ("UMAS").

----------


## Eric F.

OK, here's me:

----------


## Onesound

A classic mug shot with my new Eastman: 

Cheers,
 Brian

----------


## jugband

My "Tradition String Band"

Not exactly the Cover Of The Music City News, but Action Magazine will have to do!

----------


## jugband

Subbing on bass for The Ledbetters, at San Antonio's Arneson River Theater

----------


## newt51

That's a lot of concentration for a G chord.

----------


## Jim Rowland

Man..am I getting grey!
Jim Rowland

----------


## neal

Me my mom and my daughter at her wedding in August '04

----------


## Aran

Hi folks, This was taken on new years day in a pub in Wales (Europe). My whole family were asked to play some bluegrass for everyone. Turned out to be a mad day. The landlord was still awake from new years eve and the pub hadn't shut.. #shortly after we got there the landlord fell over but before he did, he instructed his staff to make sure our glasses were never empty. So it was unlimited Guinness all day and night. Anyway a great time was had by all. I'm playing my stepdads 1949 Gibson


  #

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

the first mandolin I built.
Stephanie

----------


## croonerexpress

Here I am with my Greg Brandt #86 rehersing before a competiton.

----------


## dixiecreek

I'm on the left.

There are no mandolins in this picture.

  :Wink:

----------


## mandopete

> There are no mandolins in this picture.


Is it just an optical illusion?

----------


## batman

Here's me at Denton, doing what I do best. Don Batten

----------


## mandopete

> Here's me at Denton, doing what I do best.


This appears to be an optical illusion too!

----------


## FrankenMouse

Last weekend was a long one here in Canada -- Victoria Day. A bunch of us get together every year for a "Pig Roast" on Vancouver Island. Most years, there is in fact no pig present. But that doesn't stop us from camping, celebrating and making music.

----------


## FrankenMouse

The mandolin is a 1914 A1. It's been refinished, so I don't have to worry about dings, etc. Its tone is to die for. The perfect camping mando or what?

Note also, the expensive custom bass. Original finish. Signed by Bboyd Boar.

----------


## Dan Adams

I have a 1916' that somebody attempted to refinish and failed, but plays and sounds great. The first camping trip is this weekend.

Good thing it's not from the Gibson 'firewood' era! Dan

----------


## croonerexpress

CAMERA!?!

----------


## glauber

Ovation action shot. With "Brewster Creek", last month.


(click on the little picture if by some strange reason you want to see it full size - heck, you might even be able to see the mando)

----------


## Kjetil

This is me and my friend playing at a Cowboy theme party we had in march. My first mandolin concert ever!

----------


## mandopete

Just finished up the first round of recording for an upcomming CD project. Not sure about this mic set-up for the mandolin...

----------


## Tim Saxton

Pete,

Are you in a professional studio or a home studio? Who's is it? What kind of set up is it?

Tim

ps. did you see Tim O'Brien at the Tractor last night?

----------


## mandopete

> Pete,
> 
> Are you in a professional studio or a home studio? Who's is it? What kind of set up is it?
> 
> Tim
> 
> ps. did you see Tim O'Brien at the Tractor last night?


This was at a studio called Audio Logic in Seattle. #This particular set up was a stereo mic'ing using two AKG (can't recall the model) mics in a "V" shaped pattern. #I had seen this similar method being used at Wintergrass when Ken Cartwright did the mandotasting a couple of years ago.

I missed the Tim O'Brien show, how was it?

----------


## Scotti Adams

...wow..what threw me off there was not so much the placement of the mics but only one mic stand to accomplish such a set up.....Every recording I have ever done has had 2 mics on the mando..one on the FB/headstock area and the other on the treble F hole area. In my case this has always been done with 2 mic stands...Hats off to your engineer...

----------


## CrippleCreek

Me and some close friends.

----------


## fmspinc

Well, 60 pages and 1400 some-odd posts and I am finally caving in. Here I am, along with my 'band' - My eldest daughter can play (the fiddle) , the little one is the singer in the house. The guitar is for show (I think).

----------


## CrippleCreek

Mighty sharp mando you got there, what kind is it?

----------


## fmspinc

Mandolin is my Stinnett F5.

.. and I see I have my 'Cafe shirt on as well ...

----------


## Rob Wallace

Enjoying the Smokey's during a break from Kaufman's Mando Kamp last week.

Rob

----------


## wmr

Playing my Mann 5 string electric at the Tavern in March.

----------


## mandopete

> Playing my Mann 5 string electric at the Tavern in March.


Looks kinda like that picture of the cow eating the grass!

----------


## csstanley

> Enjoying the Smokey's during a break from Kaufman's Mando Kamp last week.
> 
> Rob


there's a mando camp in the Smokies? I hate that I missed that.

What part of the smokies were you in?

----------


## mandopete

Did someone say, Smokies?

----------


## Tom C

I found the smokies to be the most boring mountains in the US. -At leat on the tennessee side, Maybe nice toward NC. I went there for a couple of days before Kaufmans in 1998 I think. The only water was a stream about knee deep. Otherwise just some old worn mountains with nothing to do.

----------


## Ken Berner

mandopete, go to your room! Shame on you for tempting us in such a fashion; Smokies, my @$$.

----------


## mpeknox

> I found the smokies to be the most boring mountains in the US.


Too bad more yankees don't share that opinion

----------


## Keith Miller

Can't afford the "smokies" over here now £4.50 a pack !!

----------


## dash11

Here I am playing my "Awesome Bean Blossom."

----------


## mad dawg

Your blonde "Bean" sure looks nice, Dash, and welcome to the board!

----------


## mandopete

That anything like a *Dash 8*

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Nice blonde, Dash!

----------


## mad dawg

> That anything like a *Dash 8*


Maybe, except our Dash is three better.

----------


## JimRichter

I'll do it again, just because I think it is a bit funny.

One of a series of promo pictures I took last month visiting the Old Home Place down in Rosine. If only I could get a different head (or wear my Stetson Open Road to block out some of the face). Nice mandolin though.

Jim

----------


## Gibsonman

John Dudeck better known as Gibsonman

----------


## Scotti Adams

..its nice to put a face with a name John....Folks....John is one of the nicest people I have never met...we met here on the Cafe and continue to have great conversation thru email....now..John..can I take that MM off your hands...

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> If only I could get a different head (or wear my Stetson Open Road to block out some of the face). #Jim


 # #

You not only play cool Blues Mandolin but also have a good sence of humor. I like that !
Cheers,René

----------


## swampstomper

OK, here I am with my Lebeda B5, temporarily out of the swamp.

----------


## AlanN

Gibsonman, that is one honey of a mandolin. Pick it purty, now.

----------


## El Rey del Mando

John,Scotti is right.It is nice to put a face with a name.He is also right about one of the nicest guys I've met.The big thing with me is,now that I see you,I won't have to worry about that butt kicking you offered me at one time. Nice mando!(for content)Talk to you my brother,

           John

----------


## El Rey del Mando

Ok,Here I am too.

----------


## JEStanek

El Rey del Mando 

Looks like you have a clock for each instrument to know what time to play on 'em!  actually I looked again... 6 clocks 5 cases Is the last clock for the Wife?

Cool house!

Jamie

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

No, I think there are 3 banjo and 4 mando cases. 
Wow, what a collection! Great job!! Nice mando!

----------


## GVD

> JimRichter Posted
> 
> ...Nice mandolin though....


Is that one of Will Kimbles two points? If so then I couldn't agree more.

GVD

----------


## JimRichter

Yeah, it's one of Will's. Kinda weird, couple weeks later, it looks like I may be playing a different Kimble.. It'll give me a reason to reshoot some pictures, hopefully a few pounds lighter.

----------


## JEStanek

Amanda has better eyes than me... I guess El Rey del Mando's wife doesn't get a clock for her time! Or maybe he needs all the clocks to remember its time to set the collection down for a spell...

Jamie

----------


## Gibsonman

All of you guys are too kind. I love you all. Thanks alot. John Dudeck.

----------


## El Rey del Mando

Well,since you all are guessing,I am hiding 2 more pre war Gibson banjos behind me in the corner.There are 2 more mandos lurking about,some guitars a dobro and a 1954 Kay blond bass.As far as clocks go,I have over 200 victorian time pieces.The whole house is a collection.And you all talk about MAS,I have so many kinds of -AS that it is pittyful.Now,if I could only turn some of this stuff into a couple more mandos and banjos,I would be happy.(maybe) Thanks to everyone for the fun times here on the cafe.

             John

----------


## TeleMark

I did notice that there are a few non-mando photos in the mix, so I thought I'd add this... This is me last year at the America's Finest City half-marathon, on my way to a PR of 1:30:45. This was about 300 yards from the finish, and I was in quite a bit of discomfort...

Probably about as much discomfort as those who have to listen to me play...

----------


## Tim Saxton

Here is a shot of our band Finey Creek form the Sedro Woolley, Wa. Logger Rodeo Gospel Show on 7-3-05.

I am the horizantally challenged fellow on the left  

Tim

----------


## ira

hey "toothpick"- nice pick of what i guess is your trad. bg band. just clicked on your link and listened to the tunes on the gertrude's hearse site- really good stuff- i especially liked "hurt and worry"- beautiful tune!

----------


## Tim Saxton

Thanks. That is a pic of the more traditional BlueGrass band. The Hearse has been a fun project. We have been combining country, rock, honky tonk, and bluegrass together and have come up with a unique sound.

Thanks.

Tim

----------


## Gibson A5

I'm the one on the left with the two point Gibson A5 playing with my group at the time, Virginia SawGrass.
Bill

----------


## david blair

Here's a pic of an elated me picking up my new Lewis F5. Life just hasn't been the same since! It's a copy of Reischman's Loar.
David and Yogi Blair
Tahoe CA.

----------


## david blair

Sorry, here's the picture!

----------


## mandolin_cauldron24

This is me and my sister who's not in the picture who is playing the guitar next to me- playing what seemed like a very fast version of John Hartford's Aereoplane.
That's it.

----------


## mandopete

Okay, here's me posing as <span style='color:red'>*The Bhagwan of Dick's Drive-In</span>* at the Darrington Bluegrass Festival.

(Don't ask, but someone said I looked like a "target")

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Sometimes you have to let Bhagwan's be Bhagwan's.

----------


## AlanN

Gee, folks wearing long sleeves and pants, what a sight.

***It's 100 degrees and getting warmer down in Raleigh town today***

----------


## Scotti Adams

120 degrees here today with the heat index..

----------


## twaaang

Jim Hilburn, thanks for a great call, you just turned my morning around! Bhagwans, indeed. Holy cow! -- Paul

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I didn't think there would ever be an opportunity to use that joke again.

----------


## twaaang

I thought better of, and removed, a "related" joke I had posted for awhile, apologies to those who may have been not-amused. #It's been a long week already.

Another bow to Jim Hilburn, since the funniest jokes in the universe are "strictly clean and decent". #-- #Paul

----------


## siliqua

Any of you other guys know about Dick's Drive-In?

----------


## OdnamNool

No, but where I live, we have a "Skinny Dick's Halfway Inn." #I'm *not* making this up! #

----------


## GVD

Me and the 46 Tcart. (Mando content - I'm wearing a Winfield mando shirt).

GVD

----------


## stevenmando

Hi this is my bowlback mandolin that I have had for 20 years ,i bought it in a shop in studio city and it has a sweet sound.

----------


## mandoman15

hmmm. were they seperated at birth?? no it's not a picture of me...either of them...  just thought i'd post an unlikely but interesting comparison!

----------


## Tim Saxton

Hhahahahhaaaahhahahha

blalahahahahahhahahahahahha

lmao!! 

tim

----------


## Eugene

> Hi this is my bowlback mandolin that I have had for 20 years ,i bought it in a shop in studio city and it has a sweet sound.


Nice. Who's the maker, Steven?

----------


## stevenmando

I realy don,t know, the man who owned the shop made his instruments mainly violins and bases I went into the shop one day and I saw the mandolin and bought it and I have had it since but it realy is nice and realy pleasing to the eye and sounds sweet.

----------


## mandoman15

heres' me with my new old washburn

----------


## mandomick

Me and my loyal bandmates "The Howlers".

----------


## mandoman15

what are you pickin there mandomick???

----------


## Jonathan James

Whatever it is, he's definitely got the attention of the dogs!

----------


## mandomick

> what are you pickin there mandomick???


That's my new BRW. There're a few pics of it on pg.2 of the post a pic.....topics.

Okay,the truth. The dogs don't much care for my pickin' but they know when I don the hat and mando that we're headed out for a walk in the field. That's why I have their attention!

----------


## 1860

The Kids (Johannes and Caroline), the Mandos, and Me.

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey GVD, I have a great, old (1928-'30) aviation photo for you. E-mail me at &lt;Flatiron93@msn.com&gt; and I will get it to you. Sorry, no mandolin content.

----------


## Ken Berner

Working out on my '92 Flatiron F5 Artist in a jam last year down in LA.

----------


## mandopete

Are those carpet samples in the background?

----------


## jefflester

Look like upholstery samples to me.

----------


## Ken Berner

mandopete and jefflester, The samples are primarily for custom window fashions, etc. located at The Drapery Makery & Canvas Workshop, Inc. in Fairhope, AL. We have been jamming there for several years now and the core group of original members sometime perform as The Old Hat Band.

----------


## Derrick

hahaha oh my god guys I'm so the youngest member on this message board  unfortunately I don't have a picture of me playing a mando but here's one taken during a gig in Nijmegen, the Netherlands. I was just explaining a little something about my next song as the picture was shot.

----------


## mandoman15

i think i'm probbalby the youngest...16!

----------


## Derrick

yeah okay, i'm not that young

----------


## mandopete

&lt;bump&gt;

Kickin' back with the MF-5 by the trailer!

----------


## Ken Berner

mandopete, Could Hemlock have anything to do with length restrictions on ladies skirts? Or, could this be some device that you manufacture? Or, are you a sort of hemline monitor for the industry? Certainly you don't sell hemlock for "medicinal" purposes!

----------


## otterly2k

Derrick-check out Dash over on page 60. I don't think you're the youngest. I'm not certain Dash is either, but one of the really nice thing about these boards is that it cuts across many other differences, including age, and everyone is equally welcome.

----------


## mad dawg

> mandopete, Could Hemlock have anything to do with length restrictions on ladies skirts? Or, could this be some device that you manufacture?...


...or perhaps it is a more comfortable alternative to a chastity belt?

----------


## Keith Erickson

This was taken in Tuscon right after I bought my mando. The first tunes to grace the strings were Zep tunes.

----------


## Keith Erickson

...and when I'm not playing with my mandolin, I like to hang with the wildlife

----------


## mandopete

> mandopete, Could Hemlock have anything to do with length restrictions on ladies skirts?


Come again?

Not sure I follow - This is a Hemlock model Coleman foldng trailer, suitable for bluegrass festivals in the Pacific Northwest (home of liquid sunshine!)

Now that name, Hemlock, may have been prophetic as I've had some real _experiences_ with that trailer.

----------


## dixiecreek

oops

----------


## dixiecreek

playing my mando at 3:00 am in my laundry room, of course

----------


## Rob Zamites

Just pickin' out "Julia Delaney" on my almost free (traded for) Romanian short-scale 'zouk. I know, it's not a high-quality instrument, but it's great for learning on!

----------


## mandopete

*Beer Fueled Flatpicking*

I love it!

----------


## Rob Zamites

*mandopete*, thanks! I'm brewing up some meads at home right now, but hoping to have my* brewpub open in April/May; I'm going to try my best to get regular 'sessions' going there!

(*not really mine, per se, but I'm doing the brewery design, and will be the head brewer)

----------


## Mando4Life

me....at about 1:00 am after being up for 36+ hours at an emergency response in cincy...note the "headache medicine" on the desk....two of the best ways to unwind... # 

WBL

----------


## mad dawg

Here is young Aidan with his new sleep-deprived dad...

----------


## nigelgatherer

Well, I guess it's my turn...

----------


## mando bandage

Nice "daddy shot" there Mad Dawg. I've got the same pose with our little guy 11 years ago. Congrats to you and your wife. "It's the beginning of a great adventure."

R

----------


## mad dawg

Thanks R, and from what I'm told, I can look forward to getting a long peaceful night's sleep in about 20 years or so.

----------


## mad dawg

Nice action shot Nigel, and gorgeous finish on your instrument.

----------


## Markelberry

I would like to post a picture,I know how to do this but Idont understand how to make it smaller so it will fit.

----------


## nigelgatherer

> I would like to post a picture,I know how to do this but I dont understand how to make it smaller so it will fit.


There was probably a CD which came with your camera. On that CD there's maybe a photo programme, with which you can reduce the size of the image. My photo (above) is 200 pixels wide; if you want yours bigger, make it 400 pixels wide. Good luck!

----------


## ira

hey nigel, that mando looks beautiful, can't make out the maker??

----------


## nigelgatherer

It's a Red Diamond built by Don MacRostie. Beautiful instrument, but alas not mine! The person who owns it, however, insists that I play it every time we meet, so I get to play it very often.

----------


## jefflester

> I would like to post a picture,I know how to do this but Idont understand how to make it smaller so it will fit.


You can read Germain's help info:

Germain's Guide for posting pics

----------


## DryBones

Only one I have for the moment. I will repost when I get the hawaiian shirt photo! #

----------


## DryBones

> Originally Posted by  (Markelberry @ Oct. 16 2005, 23:37)
> 
> I would like to post a picture,I know how to do this but Idont understand how to make it smaller so it will fit.
> 
> 
> You can read Germain's help info:
> 
> Germain's Guide for posting pics


go to photobucket.com and set up a free account. then all you have to do is upload your photo file and they will resize for you. copy and paste the url of the photo from photobucket to your post here and you are done.

----------


## OdnamNool

(DryBones, reflecting on the picture that he just posted...)

"Well, yes-ir-ee! That new tee-shirt looks pretty spiffy! But, _why_ did I forget to take the dirty socks off the printer?"

----------


## OdnamNool

And, look! He's a lefty!

----------


## Markelberry

OK Im gonna try a picture now me with my band hwy41

----------


## AlanN

Looks like a fine band, Mark. Man, comparing this to the photo I have of Ronnie, Monroe, Big Joe and the rest of Butchie's class way back when is cool!

----------


## Ken Sager

Here's a new one of me playing my Bussman. It was taken at the Oyster Ridge Music Fest (Kemmerer, Wyoming) this past July.

----------


## Aran

Dunmore East Bluegrass Festival, Co. Waterford, Ireland, Last weekend in August 2005.

I think I am playing my stepdads 1949 Gibson!! Not that you can see it that well.

----------


## DryBones

> (DryBones, reflecting on the picture that he just posted...)
> 
> "Well, yes-ir-ee! #That new tee-shirt looks pretty spiffy! #But, _why_ did I forget to take the dirty socks off the printer?" #


not socks, cloth diapers for wiping down the mando and guitars! and yes I do need to clean up a bit! LOL The T-shirt is from my son. He plays Upright Bass in the orchestra at school and went to a camp at James Madison University this past spring (Spring String Thing)#

----------


## OdnamNool

Diggin' all the pix.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

OK...here's a shot of me several years ago playing an outdoor gig with my F-5G.

----------


## DryBones

> And, look! #He's a lefty!


BTW, that's the infamous lefty MK with the righty nut I had replaced.

----------


## Markelberry

> Looks like a fine band, Mark. Man, comparing this to the photo I have of Ronnie, Monroe, Big Joe and the rest of Butchie's class way back when is cool!


I was so much older then,Im younger than that now!

----------


## Doug Edwards

Earl Clark (pdlstl) and myself at Nash Farm in Grapevine, Texas. Our bands, Blue Valley & No Turning Back, represented the Southwest Bluegrass Club at the community Family First event today. Earl's band had about 5-10 seconds on the local news. There were about 6,000 people reported to be at the event. Earl is on the left.

----------


## BlueMountain

My wonderful '96 Ratliff R-5 in the foreground and Blue Mountain, on which I live, in the background. I'm sitting on a pile of wood I'd meant to split today, but didn't.

----------


## diamond ace

I hope this works.

----------


## diamond ace

I hope this works.

----------


## mandopete

Looks like it worked!

----------


## mandopete

Looks like it worked!

----------


## mad dawg

LOL!

----------


## mad dawg

LOL!

----------


## John Flynn

Here is a pic of my Bluegrass Mandolin class from the St. Louis Folk School performing at the St. Louis Taproom last week. I am the middle mando and the right hand mando is "Ducati08." Unfortunately, the mike is blocking the view of the best looking one of the bunch!

----------


## John Flynn

And another shot with the Bluegrass Ensemble II the same evening.

----------


## jlyhd28

Here is a photo of our band and my Benson #21
www.CatchAndReleaseBluegrass.com

----------


## mandopete

Nice photo, nice website and nice neckties!

----------


## AlanN

Now there's a grass band!

----------


## jlyhd28

Mandopete, 
Y'all got a great site, too! Could use a necktie or two, however. We're just over the hill in Yakima (bet you recognized the Valley behind us, huh?) We ought to talk about a show over here sometime. We just had the Downtown Mountain Boys here last week in a great little 400 seat venue - the Yakima Valley Museum. We've done Darrington a while back, Toppenish, Lewis and Clark but don't venture over your way much. Stay in touch.
Best thing about our site is the web master, Doug Thomas, we believe him to be the last guy to beat Mark O'Conner in a fiddle contest. They were both 14 years old when they competed at the nationals in Idaho. He's been quadraplegic for about 12 years. Check out his link at our site. Stay tuned, and, stay in touch.
john

----------


## Jack Roberts

posted on another thread.

----------


## pchristi

OK, So here is an action shot - playing my Ratliff on the air. #Having so much fun.... it was hard to stay still. # 
Prescott

----------


## SurebetVA

I've never done this before, but I will give it a try. #Me acting silly in the Christmas Spirit a month early! #I doctored the beard in my photoshop elements.

----------


## clarksavage

Here's one of me with my favorite piece of wood in my lap

----------


## clarksavage

OK, I made the file smaller :-) now it might appear!

----------


## mad dawg

> Here's one of me with my favorite piece of wood in my lap


Dude -- this is a family site!

----------


## glauber

How about something non-mandolin? This is from the last gig my latest band did, before going the way most bands go...

_(Dude, is that a whistle in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?)_

----------


## mandopete

...and a cell phone on the belt, tres chic!   

That reminds me of an old music school joke:

Q: What's the definition of an optimist?
A: A trombone player with a pager!

....maybe we should change that to cowbell player.


More Cowbell, Man!

----------


## mad dawg

> More Cowbell, Man!


You can watch that skit here.

----------


## chirorehab

Mad Dawg,

Thanks for that link!!!!

Also, 42 might be the answer but what is the question?

Eric

----------


## WireBoy

Ok, you want a Santa, i got your Santa right here. I did this for Halloween at work for our costume contest... and Lost !!!! (mando content - there is a bowlback and baliliaka on top of the piano behind the bush behind my shoulder)

----------


## WireBoy

that's my real beard, but i did paint it (and the eyebrows!)white. and i didn't need any padding for the red suit !

----------


## OdnamNool

> How about something non-mandolin? This is from the last gig my latest band did, before going the way most bands go...
> 
> _(Dude, is that a whistle in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?)_


Diggin' the lid, glaub. It's exactly what I would have expected from you...

Whistle in your pocket? I missed that! However, those drumsticks probably _unk-chucka-lucka-lucka-UNK-chucka-lucka-lucka...._
*Rock!*

Oh! And Santa! (gotta stay on his good side...) I like your hat too!

All in fun,

----------


## Cary Fagan

Here's me with my Holoubek at last summer's picnic jam. Not sure what that move with my foot's about. Might be trying to do a pirhouette. (Did I spell that right?)

----------


## JimRichter

A fine mandolin w/ a fine player. Great photo, Cary!

Jim

----------


## glauber

> Diggin' the lid, glaub. It's exactly what I would have expected from you...
> 
> Whistle in your pocket? I missed that! However, those drumsticks probably _unk-chucka-lucka-lucka-UNK-chucka-lucka-lucka...._
> *Rock!*


 The hat helps a lot outdoors; it reflects some of the sound back to my ears. Good for singers too.

In my pocket i had 2 pennywhistles: an Alba in C and a Silkstone in D.

I've been wearing a cell phone for so long, i forget i have it on me.

I didn't play mando in that gig because we shared the stage with a few other bands, and i wanted to keep the setup and soundcheck to a minimum.

----------


## glauber

> Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ Nov. 11 2005, 14:52)
> 
> More Cowbell, Man!
> 
> 
> You can watch that skit here.


Thanks for the link! This is such a classic. "Really explore the studio space this time!"

----------


## mando-red

Here I am with my band Smokey Mountain Haze performing at a small town festival and playing my beloved Dearstone. Notice the "hip" raccoon tails

----------


## levin4now

mando-red. nice pic. what's with the arm band/sleeve? Part of the costume, wrist protection, sweat band, or some Michael Jordan thing?

----------


## phynie

mando red, you folks gotta come to chicago more often. You guys are sound great! Oh and the coon tail is awesome!

----------


## Ken Berner

phynie, That is to keep the beautiful shine on the neat Allen tailpiece!!!!

----------


## dan@kins

mando-red.

You sure are pretty!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

mando-red looks just  

thanks for the photo

----------


## mando-red

Awwww ya'll are makin' me blush.........

levin4now the old white sock is indeed a sweatband. It was in the upper 90's when we did that gig. Don't want to mess up the beautiful finish on the mandolin.

----------


## mandofiddle

Alright, it's been a while. Here's a pic of me getting to pick with John McEuen of the Nitty Gritty Dirt band.

----------


## PicknBow

Here I am showing Ken Cartwright some really hot licks( I wish) at Darrington, WA last summer.

----------


## mandopete

Ken's too old to learn new tricks!

&lt;grins&gt;

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here's a photo of our informal classical ensemble, The Wirral Mandoliers, taken at a concert we played last month at Knowsley Village Church, just outside Liverpool. That's me in the centre with my Ceccherini bowlback (pure coincidence that I'm in the middle, by the way). Lovely acoustics in that church!

Martin

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey Mandofiddle, Neat picture! John is definitely a string wizard and did you perhaps notice his sock? Right, his socks; they NEVER match!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

All members of your orchestra look so good-natured, Martin! Although they do not know me, could you, please, send them my regards?! And it was good to add a face to my idea about "martinjonas".

Best,
Plamen

----------


## mandopete

Anyone else note that <span style='color:blue'>Loar Picture of the Day</span> is catching up with <span style='color:blue'>Post A Picture Of Yourself</span> ?

----------


## Martin Jonas

Thanks, Plamen -- I'll pass it on. It's a fun ensemble to be in. I've only played with them for a few months, but they've been going for decades in one form or another. What I like is that it's very informal and non-hierarchical. There is no official conductor or director of music, although Tony (second from the left in the photo) as the best mandolinist does the count-ins and prepares most of the arrangements. We all have quite a bit of input, though. We're very much an amateur ensemble without academic pretensions -- just right for me.

Martin

----------


## James P

This was me last Saturday.

----------


## JohnF

James P - there's a mando in that backpack right? Seriously, where is that. Nice! Are you telemarking there?

----------


## mad dawg

> All members of your orchestra look so good-natured, Martin...


Aren't _all_ mandolinists good natured?

----------


## James P

Umm... no. I've been known to pack a mandolin, John, but not last weekend. That was on the East side of Mt Hood here in Oregon. Telemarking always makes the snow pack seem deeper.

----------


## Loren Bailey

Man, looks like a better year on Hood this year (like some snow!!) Makes me long for my ol' home place.

Loren 
Displaced Oregonian

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Aren't _all_ mandolinists good natured? #


Of course they are!!! Just not all of them look that way!  

Best,
Plamen

----------


## steve in tampa

Here is most of our band at a recent gig. My wife got cut out of the photo.

----------


## steve in tampa

Backing up Blondie Snowflake and Johnny Hendrix at the Hyatt last Friday

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> Anyone else note that <span style='color:blue'>Loar Picture of the Day</span> is catching up with <span style='color:blue'>Post A Picture Of Yourself</span> ?


Thanks..mandopete. I didn't want to just throw that out on my own. There are several threads that have survived and generated some impressive numbers. A good time to thank Scott, Dan, Ted and all for their fine work.

----------


## Ashville Picker

Me and my best picking buddy about a month ago (just before I upgraded to my Eastman).

----------


## Ashville Picker

With the image this time.

----------


## Ashville Picker

The new Eastman.

----------


## mandopete

> A good time to thank Scott, Dan, Ted and all for their fine work.


Seeing as how it's getting close to Thanksgiving and all, thanks to those dudes for sure!

Thanks to you too Darryl for all of those sweet Loar photo's and the great memories over on the bluegrass thread. #

I wonder just how long these topics will continue?

----------


## mandofiddle

> Hey Mandofiddle, Neat picture! John is definitely a string wizard and did you perhaps notice his sock? Right, his socks; they NEVER match!


Didn't notice his socks, but his shoes (red leather with sparkles and flames) sure were out there. We picked one fiddle tune that I'd never played before, and afterwards he mentions "Yeah, Sam Bush recorded a really good solo for that." I really wasn't sure what to follow that up with 

Dave

----------


## handpicked

Finally I have an image to post....this was taken Friday night at my/our new regular weekly gig at the Pied Piper Inn/Cathouse Lounge in Eureka Springs, Arkansas...about an hour up the road...been having a blast...upstairs the Inn has 2 rooms....this time the wife and I took one of the rooms after the gig (since the kids were spending the night at Grandma's!)...free dinner and drinks, and the pleasure of being treated like a rock star for a little while (albeit a rockstar who plays for tips)...made almost $300 in tips....

It feels like I've finally connected with the right group of musicians, too...a pickup band that jelled pretty much instantly...folks at our first gig were amazed when we told them it was our first time playing together...I met the fiddle player and guitar player (Wayne...shown in the pic)...while we were tuning up...the set list we made up as we went along (easy to follow stuff...Take me Back to Tulsa, Move it on Over, My Babe, Friend of the Devil, The Weight, That's Alright Mama, Jambalaya, Midnite Special, You Ain't Goin' Nowhere, I am a Pilgrim, Wonderful Tonight...etc...) with yours truly singing and leading the 2nd set...Wayne and I did a beaut of a duet on Wonderful Tonight and the other players just fell right in (Jerry on Dobro/Harmonica; Melissa on Upright Bass; Wayne on plugged in Gibson J-200 guitar; Chris on fiddle; myself on the gift A-9 (thanks, again Charlie...I'm putting it to good use).

See the image a few posts below...finally got it to attach...

----------


## mandocaster

Here I am at the Meridian in Houston with the Flying Fish Sailors. I'm the one with the Givens A, rather than the Flatiron OM (Jim Henkle)

----------


## Jim Gallaher

A couple of bluegrassers "get medieval" at the local public library children's program. Jim "Will Scarlet" Gallaher on my LaPlant at left, Steve "Little John" DeVenny on fiddle and Mike "Alan a Dale" Riddel on guitar.

----------


## mad dawg

Considering the time of year this is, you guys looked a bit "elfin" at first glance.

----------


## mmukav

"Considering the time of year this is, you guys looked a bit "elfin" at first glance."


If so, wouldn't he be playing an 'Elvenwood' mando?

----------


## ira

great photo , and love the children's library thing. what did you play jim???

----------


## Jim Gallaher

My 13th Century English ballad repertoire was admittedly weak. All I could contribute was "Greensleeves" and "Fair and Tender Ladies". The guitar player threw in some New Zealand / Aussie tunes ("Wild Colonial Boy") and the fiddle player and I handled the old-time chores to get the kids dancing.

Last year's "Old MacDonald's Farm" gig was easier to prepare.

The cool thing about playing for the kids is that one or two of them are always fascinated by the mandolin and ask how it's played, held, etc. I think it has a higher kid-friendly quotient than fiddle or guitar -- probably due to the shorter scale length vs guitar and pick vs bow for the fiddle.

BTW, we agreed to play on the condition that we wouldn't wear tights -- for the safety of all involved.

----------


## mandopete

Here's wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, even Dubbya!

----------


## Lefty&French

(Hi, Mandopete : CD sent today...)

----------


## glauber

> [insert humorous caption here]


"Boy, they're gonna have to photoshop this one!"

----------


## handpicked

try try again

----------


## Tim Saxton

"I did not have relations......."

----------


## Django Fret

> Here's wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, even Dubbya!


Mandopete, do you know if this picture was taken before or after the Turkey was pardoned?

----------


## neal

o ho!

----------


## sean808080

finally got someone to take a pic of me trying to pick (emphasis on trying...)


here's the ugly mug:






and here's my partner in pickin, michael:




i sure can't wait for mando camp north!

sean

----------


## bluesmandolinman

here´s me 4 weeks ago at the Celtic Cottage in Berlin,Germany 

check out that Bass with a cutaway  

It´s a Framus from the 1960´s .

----------


## Brian Ray

Me and Orange... I enjoy making odd faces.

----------


## ira

hey rene- sittin down and looking soulful- what tune were you playing?

----------


## mandopete

Now that's what I call a scowl!

----------


## AlanN

Good looking F-5, what is it?

----------


## mad dawg

I agree -- Orange sure is purty. (As for the odd face...  )

----------


## levin4now

Me and my youngest daughter (dressed up in "dress-up" clothes) playing a tune, while the grill was heating up (not too recent a picture - past summer). A Cabelas catalog on the ground and a tall Sweet Tea by the grill (out of photo). A nice evening.

----------


## ShaneJ

Cabela's catalog, Gander Mountain t-shirt, and a mando. Now, that's livin'!

----------


## Tim Saxton

Here is a pic of the Hearse playing at PW Murphy's in Anacortes, Wa. last friday night. What a hoot. Stephen broke his tub-a-tar 2000. Well really a spectator broke it.  

Tim

----------


## jefflester

That was then (playing "Paranoid" at a high school assembly in 1982), I'm on the right:

----------


## jefflester

This is now (actually about a year ago, playing a holiday party in my living room with my friend Mike on guitar). Weber Bitterroot Custom Gold and my Mandolin Symposium 2004 T-shirt.

----------


## mandopete

Nice socks!

----------


## GVD

_jefflester Posted 

That was then (playing "Paranoid" at a high school assembly in 1982...._

I would have guessed "*Bell Bottom Blues*"

GVD

----------


## jefflester

> _jefflester Posted 
> 
> That was then (playing "Paranoid" at a high school assembly in 1982...._
> 
> I would have guessed "*Bell Bottom Blues*"


 

Black velvet slacks. # #Fashion sense courtesy of Jimmy Page, minus the embroidery and bare-chest.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Me jammin out in the barn... So much fun, but not good clean bluegrass fun. # # I do play in a BG band though, so don't be hatin'! # #

----------


## Mark Walker

Is it me, or is Yellowmandolin's image NOT showing???

----------


## JGWoods

It's me too- Yellowmandolin ain't showing

----------


## mad dawg

I see the pic, but it looks like the barn door is closed and it has a big red X on it.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Here's one of me playing a mando that Peter Mix from Rigel sent to the SIGGRAPH conference.

Pete

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Is it me, or is Yellowmandolin's image NOT showing??? #


No it is not you. Here is his picture.

----------


## Mark Walker

That does not look like a yellow mandolin at all!   But he looks like he's really into it!

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Thanks, Bill. #Do you know why it did not show up? #Or how you could see it?

----------


## fredfrank

The first one shows up on my computer.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

this is so weird...

----------


## Bill Snyder

I right clicked on the little red x and then clicked properties. This gave me the website where the picture is stored. I saved it to my computer then posted it to the Cafe where it is now saved on their server (I have since deleted it from my computer).

----------


## mad dawg

Now I see both.

----------


## mandopete

...and I can see Billy and Susie and Johnny and...

----------


## Bill Snyder

mandopete, which one is you?

----------


## mandopete

I'm the one on the right...

----------


## WireBoy

hey mandopete,
 thanks for the peek at Hobo Kelley. she was the queen of afternoon kid tv in LA in the 60's.

----------


## OdnamNool

Yeah, but el cap-i-tan ruled... [i]Man!_ You all probably think I'm_ old!_ I'm not! I mean... well... I'm under 50!  _ Really![i]

I had older siblings, and I remember all this ancient, m'pete-related-nostalgic-stuff... Same with the music...  

(edit) (I forgot to add... uh... hmmm... I wonder if Captain Kangaroo ever featured a _mandolin_ on his show?

----------


## OdnamNool

*Yipes!* All of my (attempted) italics, etc... (above) didn't come out right _at all!_ Fer mandolin sakes!

----------


## billkilpatrick

shortly before he died, bob keeshan sold his jeep to my stepfather. #i want you'awl to know ... i HAVE sat in the captain's seat!

i also have a vague memory of him playing a stringed instrument of some sort ... 

just checked - mr. greenjeans played banjo.

----------


## OdnamNool

Kinda funny...strange...even sad...

But! I read that thread about (whatever it was called... heartfelt songs that make you cry?) *Huh* my list!   

But, pertaining to _this_ particular portion of this rambling... (I mean... since we're talkin' about old t.v. and such...) Well... There's a song that _don't laugh!_ Mr. Rogers did, and it has a most beautiful melody (and words) and it went something like this: (as I recall...)

"When your heart is full of (blah, blah, blah... blah, 
 Then your heart is full of love...

"Love is like....................?

I can hear the melody in my head, but I forget the words...

----------


## OdnamNool

"When your heart feels just like overflowing..."

(that is in there somewhere...) Spoze I should try to look it up on the internet... A very beautiful song...

----------


## billkilpatrick

i always liked mr. greenjeans ... such a doleful, soulful looking guy.

check out "capt. kangaroo" on the tv nostalgia sites, find out the name of the actor who played greenjeans and do a search on him. your tune is bound to come up.

ciao - bill

if you're in your 40's ... you weren't there. if you're leaning heavy on your 50's ... you were (alas - tick-tock) there.

----------


## OdnamNool

Beil!

The song I'm talkin' about is a "Mr. Rogers" song.

By the way, Hiya!

----------


## skippy

From Symposium #1 Me picking Fisher's Hornpipe (and shaking like a dog) with Thile. Funny thing was, as cool as playing Fisher's with Thile was, I think I got more out of a lesson with Compton... and no pictures. (My wife was right when she said bring a camera)

----------


## OdnamNool

"Then Your Heart is Full of Love"

Lyrics: Josie Carey Franz
Music:  Fred M. Rogers

_When your heart has butterflies inside it,
Then your heart is full of love.
When your heart feels just like overflowing,
Then your heart is full of love.

Love is fragile as your tears.
Love is stronger than your fears.

When your heart can sing another's gladness,
Then your heart is full of love.
When your heart can cry another's sadness,
Then your heart is full of love.

Love is fragile as your tears.
Love is stronger than your fears.

When your heart beats for a special someone,
Then your heart is full of love.
When your heart has room for everybody,
Then your heart is full of love._

There it is... I found it. Beautiful melody.

----------


## billkilpatrick

i could be sticking my neck out a little here so don't go and pin me down or anything like that but i don't think one would be too far wrong if one were to go and consider you as having somewhat of a sentimental nature ...

... where can i hear the melody?

- bill

----------


## Scotti Adams

...heres one I dug up..do you recognize any of these fellers?

----------


## french guy

Absolutly sure for JD Crowe in the right place .Hesitate for the others guys .Maybe Jerry Douglas in place N°2 .

----------


## mandopete

(Left to Right)

John, Paul, George and Ringo - they were one of those funky English skiffle/bluegrass hybrid bands!

----------


## AlanN

Bryant, then a bonehead, then Harley Allen, then Crowe

----------


## Tom C



----------


## AlanN

And, of course, just kidding about the bonehead remark, Scotti is good people (and a fair to midlin picker)

----------


## f5loar

Is the bonehead the Allen brother that played mandolin that died? He's holding a mandolin there.
 Was Neil Allen his name? 
For sure Steve Byrant and Harley Allen with Crowe cira early 1970's.

----------


## AlanN

I knew the humor would be lost &lt;g&gt;

He's actually Scotti Adams from this very board.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..geesh..thanks guys....I guess...but..hey..Ive been called worse ...I was about 19 then. Yes Neil Allen was the mando picker with the Allen Bros. died very young back in the 70's of pnuemonia. And..it wouldnt be the first time I was cornfused with that Jerry Douglas fellow. The pic was taken when we were recording the Across The Blueridge Mountains Lp. It sure was a treat to be looking beside me and seeing Crowe bare down on one. Boom Boom Bryant was such a huge talent too...what a bass player he is. I wonder what he is up to know. I heard he was playing with the Country band Trick Pony.

----------


## jim simpson

Okay so the 2nd attempt worked:

The following photo is over 10 years old but what fond memories. This was taken backstage at the TLA on South St. in Philadelphia. What a great gig! Bill even came out on stage and sang a gospel song with our group. For just a short while I was a Bluegrass Boy!

----------


## jim simpson

2nd try!

----------


## Scotti Adams

...very cool pic Jim..I'd hold on to that one...

----------


## jim simpson

Thanks Scotti,
My wife and son couldn't wait for Christmas so they made me open a gift (new scanner, copier, printer). I must be on a roll!

This was at a DGQ gig in NJ 10 years ago.

----------


## jim simpson

Sorry, I seem to be hogging the bandwidth. A friend took this shot of our band, "Walls of Time" when I had switched from mando to guitar while our guitarist switched to dobro.

----------


## mandopete

Matching shirts, cool!

----------


## Mark Walker

I've heard about them there gee-tars with a hubcap in the middle of 'em! # It doesn't look like a Scheerhorn though!

----------


## jim simpson

When I joined the group I found out that the shirt & tie thing was already established. My wife knew I didn't like wearing ties and thought I wouldn't join, I told her I wouldn't let something like that stop me as it was a good opportunity to play with some really talented folks. 
The dobro is a Fairchild made by our bass player. Our guitarist also owns a Fairchild Brazilian rosewood guitar that is just killer! I hope to get him to make me one of his mandolins someday.

----------


## phiddlepicker

My hairy visage..Hi all.

----------


## f5loar

Nice blonde there. What is it?

----------


## phiddlepicker

It's a Gibson F-5L Special (81)

----------


## mmukav

Here I am! With my trusty Gibson F9. This shot was taken prior to a gig at the Cleveland Natural History Museum.

----------


## glauber

> It's a Gibson F-5L Special (81)


Hubba hubba hubba! How did a gorgeous thing like that end up with you?

----------


## Markelberry

Ive posted already,I thought this was kinda cool! Alan are you out there is that Mark to your left,Im lookin over the top of Bills Stetson

----------


## AlanN

Now that brings back memories, thanks, Markelberry. Yes, Marc M. to my right in front of Big Joe, you're on my left, Ronnie M. in front. Imapickin is in there too.

----------


## levin4now

I seem to remember that blond Gibson for sale somewhere - either on our classifieds or thru Elderly or something like that.

----------


## mandopete

> Ive posted already,I thought this was kinda cool! Alan are you out there is that Mark to your left,Im lookin over the top of Bills Stetson


Very cool, what year was that picture taken?

----------


## phiddlepicker

Guess it's a case of "opposites attract", I bought it from Gruhn Guitars. I was luckily just the first one to grab the phone when it posted.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Hey! I remember that day! I couldn't keep my jaw from dropping open after Bill Monroe showed up(It was a total surprise). I guess that is why that guy has his mando covering my mouth in the picture. Thanks Marklebery . That was a good group of folks!!
ima

That was in Nashville in 1994.

----------


## Markelberry

> Hey! I remember that day! I couldn't keep my jaw from dropping open after Bill Monroe showed up(It was a total surprise). I guess that is why that guy has his mando covering #my mouth in the picture. Thanks Marklebery . That was a good group of folks!!
> ima
> 
> That was in Nashville in 1994.


Right on to that one very special time I will never forget everyone was 100% great folks!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Markelberry,
 I sent you a private message. The private maessage board is all screwed up it seems. It said thanks your message to "swampstomper?" about (whatever) will be sent. It has been doing that for a while. Also the profile thing is messed up too. Has anyone else noticed this? I hope you got my message. If not, please let me know and I'll try again.
imapickn

----------


## Markelberry

I got your message just fine and I will get in touch when things develop MERRY X-MAS Mark

----------


## mandopete

Well now, Christmas 2005 is now just a memory and as I sit here amongst the empty boxes and leftover wrapping paper I think I got a couple of the best mandolin related gifts ever.

My sister-in-law got me one of those "Got Mando?" sweatshirts, so along with my Mandolin Cafe sweatshirt I should be mando-stylin' in 2006!

But the coolest gift was something my wife made for me. #She found a photo I had taken at one of my mando gatherings a few years back (seen elsewhere here on the Cafe) on the computer upstairs. #She cleaned it up a bit in Photoshop and framed it in a nice wooden frame - don't think it's Engleman Spruce or anything &lt;grins&gt;.

Well I'm gonna hang this baby right here in the home office next to my picture of Bill Monroe (_and The Gibson F-5L_) and always be reminded of just how lucky I am.

Merry Chrismas to all and have a great New Year

----------


## Mark Walker

MandoPete - that is WAY cool!  Both the shirt and the framed collection of mandolins! Reading through this thread, all I can say is no one famous has ever been NEAR me and my Silver Angel - nor vice versa! Lucky people!   Have a great 2006!

----------


## Darren Kern

> Markelberry,
>  I sent you a private message. The private maessage board is all screwed up it seems. It said thanks your message to "swampstomper?" about (whatever) will be sent. It has been doing that for a while. Also the profile thing is messed up too. Has anyone else noticed this? I hope you got my message. If not, please let me know and I'll try again.
> imapickn


Scott is aware of this "issue", he and I have talked about it offline. I have observed this for a while, and even though it might say your message went to the wrong person, rest assured, it will go to who you sent it to. Every single time that this has happened to me, the correct person got the private message. In other words, it is more of an inconvenience than anything. Scott, hope you don't mind me mentioning this.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Thanks Hydrilla. That is good to know. I'll not worry about it then and send messages when I need to.

----------


## phiddlepicker

Great Christmas pic Mandopete. It must be great to have such a supportive family.

----------


## Linda Binder

-a gig at a bank today with holiday robot penguins emerging from spaceship.
--Linda

----------


## Ken Berner

Beautiful face, fine mandolin, too; forget the penguins. Happy New Year, Linda!

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks Ken! #Happy New Year to you as well. #I'm trying to forget the penguins but, further down in the tableau were polar bears in haz mat suits. #Those will be harder to forget. #It was interesting to see people looking at space penguins, etc. who would then notice my mandolin and say "What is THAT!".
--Linda

----------


## phiddlepicker

Nice picture. Just remember, mandolin music is not safe.

----------


## Bob A

Well, what IS that? A Pandini?

I wear a hazmat suit when I cut my weeds - about 2x a year. I think the neighbors don't mind too much that the place is overgrown with whatever happens to spring up - it makes their place look so much better.

I suspect my function in life is to serve as a Horrible Example. At least I'm doing something I'm good at.

----------


## DryBones

Linda,
Sounds like a bank with too much money(penguins from outer space?)  
Great pic though, what kind of mando you playing?

----------


## neal

Linda, what happened to your Vega?

----------


## Linda Binder

Yes, that's a Pandini. #It's a beautiful mandolin. #I spend most of my playing time with it. #The Vega went to a good home with a fellow Cafe member. #That was a terrific mandolin but I needed funds for the Pandini and the Vega was easy to sell--lots of interest in those. #I still have my Vega cylinderback mandola which sounds great and a few other mandolins kicking around that fit particular musical niches. I feel very fortunate, although I daydream about someday owning a bandolim, and an Emberger, and ....etc. MAS! #You know how it is.
Happy New Year!
--Linda

----------


## levin4now

Didn't get anything mando-related for Christmas until...New Year's Eve. Then my sister in law gave a few bucks in an envelope entitled Alan's Mandolin Trust Fund. So, it's official. I'm officially saving for another mandolin. 

Self portrait with digital camera - a little freaky.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Alan I can dig it. I saved pocket change forever in my new mandolin fund. The down side was counting it all. The silver wasn't too bad. I had a 1.5 gal of pennies which used to fill a Salvation Army bell ringer's pot. Might have been 30-40 bucks worth of change there but it was a good seasonal feel good for me seeing the expression on her face as the pot runneth over. Lp

----------


## levin4now

Lane, I actually got some more moolah over Christmas - undesignated, but there are so many funds it could go into - the "Replace my aging peeling car fund" or the "Upgrade the guitar fund" or the "Maybe I should see a dentist fund"....

----------


## Lane Pryce

As long as you keep your teeth you'll always be a mandolin picker. Loose em and you will automaatically and forever be a banjo player.  Lp

----------


## Fliss

Hi everyone

New member of the forum, so here's a pic of me and my new mando 

 

Fliss

----------


## mandolooter

Welcome to the message board and Cafe Fliss!

----------


## JGWoods

Welcome Fliss- nice to see your smile- and your Garrison. Enjoy it. I'm waaay back on page 57

best
jgwoods

----------


## DryBones

> As long as you keep your teeth you'll always be a mandolin picker. Loose em and you will automaatically and forever be a banjo player.  Lp


guess I better start lookin' for a banjo

----------


## AcousticusMaximus

Hello all, new guy here. #I've made a couple posts but thought I should formally introduce myself! #Been playing guitar for about 11 years and mando about 6 months...my guitars are all insanely jealous now...


-Matt

----------


## Doug Edwards

Here I am showing off my MAS.

----------


## mandolooter

my lovely daughter

----------


## Eugene

We need a little exposee on this delicious mandolin in the "Post a picture of your bowlback" thread. Young Ms. Looter seems mighty pleased with it.

...And here is me in December 2005:

----------


## mandolooter

Eugene you look a litte thinner than I remember...the mandolin in question is posted in the bowlbacks of note thread.

----------


## Eugene

> Eugene you look a litte thinner than I remember...


I'm sorry. #I'll try to fatten up a bit.




> the mandolin in question is posted in the bowlbacks of note thread.


I know. I'm still craving a series of pictures and detail in "Post a picture..." It looks lovely.

----------


## glauber

> Originally Posted by  (mandolooter @ Jan. 05 2006, 23:42)
> 
> Eugene you look a litte thinner than I remember...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I'll try to fatten up a bit.


If you don't stop playing this mandolin all the time and don't start eating a little, you'll be just skin and bones, in no time!

----------


## stevenmando

Hey Eugene good to see some more bowlback on this form , I have loved bowlback for many years and the sound that they give it is good the see a varity of instruments and there owners,mine is on page 62

----------


## wayfaringstranger

Never gotten around to doing this until now, but I just rediscovered this picture. Me with my first good mando - a Montana Flatiron. I don't have it anymore.

----------


## Mark Walker

> Here I am showing off my MAS.


Doug #- #M.A.S. shirt looks great! #Can't wait to get mine - THEN maybe I'll post a picture of myself, my M.A.S. shirt and MY Silver Angel! #  
(Nice logo golf-ball collection too!   )

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

Well, it's a first. My illustrious photo with the Breedlove Cascade Giveaway Mandolin! Yes, they really did send it to me.:p

----------


## mandopete

Now that's an odd looking scroll!

Congratulations.

----------


## JEStanek

very Nice Rick. Thanks for posting. You'll have to start a thread about how it sounds... (unless you already did and I haven't gotten there yet...)

Jamie

----------


## jim simpson

I wanted an excuse to post this picture of the late John Duffey & myself. I guess this photo is over 10 years old as John died in 96. This was taken at the Pines winter festival that was held in the Catskills. I miss those indoor festivals.

----------


## AlanN

Cool pic, Jim. I fondly remember those NY indoor fests.

----------


## mandopete

Cool pants!

----------


## Eugene

> Hey Eugene good to see some more bowlback on this form , I have loved bowlback for many years and the sound that they give it is good the see a varity of instruments #and there owners,mine is on page 62


I remember, Steven. You should scan over the dozen pages of this thread for a real look into mandodiversity.

----------


## Eugene

Having learned mandolin on a bowlback, I find them much easier to play than archtops or vintage flatbacks, which put my right arm in an awkward position.

Cold Mountain has been discussed a bit in the distant past. The presence of mandolin in that context was a little anachronistic in that mandolins were almost wholly unknown in the US until the 1880s. The mandolin they used had a bit of an "old world" feel to it by virtue of its bowlback status, but it looked to me like an early 20th c. German mandolin.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Historically accurate within limits: in the early 1860s, bowlbacks (or any other mandolin) would have been few and far between in the US, basically restricted to recent immigrants from Southern Italy in the cities on the Eastern Seaboard. At that time, the instrument was neglegted and largely forgotten even in its native Italy. Mandolins only became popular in the US about twenty years later, in the wake of the "Spanish Students" craze.

Martin
Edit: I see my posting crossed over with Eugene's -- sorry for the redundancy.

----------


## Fliss

For those interested in mandolins in movies and TV, the HBO series "Deadwood" shows a bowlback being used at Alma's wedding in Season 2, set in 1878. #I think it's used to play the Wedding March, and also in the band accompanying the dancing afterwards.

No idea how historically accurate that might be, but thought you'd be interested! 

BTW Martin, hi, I saw the pic of your Wirral Mandoliers on an earlier page of this thread and would love to get to see them live, have you got any gigs planned that I could get to see? I live in Chester! (sorry, slightly off topic)

Fliss

----------


## Eugene

> For those interested in mandolins in movies and TV, the HBO series "Deadwood" shows a bowlback being used at Alma's wedding in Season 2, set in 1878. #I think it's used to play the Wedding March, and also in the band accompanying the dancing afterwards.
> 
> No idea how historically accurate that might be, but thought you'd be interested!


It's not, but I am interested and now I'm keen to see Deadwood. Thanks.

----------


## Eugene

Well, there's a bit more to it than that. Again, the mandolin was little known in the US until the 1880s, almost wholly unknown. There is plenty of evidence in period literature. The earliest published music for mandolins in the US appeared in the 1880s, e.g. Part of the reason there is so little reference to mandolins in historic reference literature is because the mandolin is relatively new. The earliest incarnation of the modern form appeared in Naples in the mid 1700s. Before then, things called "mandolino", "mandoline", etc. were more like soprano lutes and tuned in fourths. If you're really curious, I put a small list of references here.

----------


## Loren Bailey

Here's one around the camp fire on New Years Eve. #Couldn't think of a better place or thing to be doin' as the new year chimed in.

Loren


P.S. That's a 1979 Ken Miller Cedar topped, flat back, canted top, tubby sounding oval holed little gem

----------


## glauber

I've been giving disposable cameras to Laura, my 4-year-old daughter, so she can take her own pictures. Sometimes she surprises me by taking mine! That's me with my Celebrity Ovation (which is not getting a lot of play since i got a better MM68):



And here's the photographer, looking cute with a Jazzmando headband:

----------


## Jason Kessler

Hey! I've got the exact same jammies!

----------


## Evets

From GreyFox last year

----------


## MML

Hey EVETS, great picture with you and the DAWG, you look familiar, I think I met you at Gettysburg Bluegrass festival in Aug 05. Your were checking out our camp site for the May 06 festival.....At least I think thats you

----------


## Evets

Hi Mike, Yeah, that's me alright! I remember checking out your site. We decided on #51, right next to the site we had. Stop by and say howdy if you're there in May. Anyone else is welcome as well!

----------


## MML

Evets,
 I won't be going there in May but I'm planning on the Aug. festival.Good to see your in good company though

----------


## blugrssmom

Hey, I'm a gal and I ride an 03 Harley, and play mandolin. I've got an 03 Fat Boy, and I put my mandolin in it's Calton case, in a backpack when I ride to work. I use my downtime in my school bus to practice. Works great and I play for the highschool kids, each day too. They love it.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Raynae, could you post a picture of yourself, the Harley and the mando? I ride a Honda Interceptor, but haven`t taken a mandolin with me so far.

----------


## banjo1

Heres me and my Mc Connell
More hair on my face (and back) than on my head:p

----------


## mandopete

> More hair on my face (and back) than on my head:p


<span style='color:red'><span style='font-size:19pt;line-height:100%'>T.M.I. !</span></span>

----------


## pickinchik

Here I am with my new Christmas present. Now if I could only play the thing!! Wish me luck. Hope I can figure out how to attach a picture.

Mandy

----------


## Evets

Hey Pickinchic, Didnt I just see a picture of you with a banjo over on the #######?

----------


## pickinchik

Yes you did!! #I am a banjo player and I'm not afraid to admit it! #I love music and this year I wanted to delve into the mando world. #So far, I love it. #They are sooooo different to play. #I really don't understand why people on this site hate banjo players. #I mean no offense to you, you said nothing wrong and you obviously must play a banjo too if you visit that site. #But I have seen quite a few posts where people just dog banjo players. #We are all the same, musicians sharing our love of music! #I like and respect everyone who tries to learn an instrument. #It is something that takes so much time and dedication. #Anyway, don't mean to rant. #

Mandy

----------


## JEStanek

I think the Banjo thing here is more of a good natured ribbing like a Ford - Chevy or Cat - Dog debate. There may be a few roughnecks who aren't joking but in general the banjo busts are with tounge firmly in cheek. My secret shame is wanting to play clawhammer banjo!- shhhh! don't tell.  

Jamie

----------


## levin4now

pickinchik,

yeah, i think it's mostly in jest. enjoy the mando.

(You DO know why you should never leave your banjo in the car with the doors unlocked, right?)

----------


## pickinchik

Is it cause someone might steal the car?

----------


## Django Fret

> Is it cause someone might steal the car?


pickinchik, you will find the answer to that question, and many more at:

http://bluegrassbanjo.org/banjokes.html

As others have stated, b@ngo aversion is mostly done in jest!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I have been learning clawhammer banjo!!!!. It is very wierd to get use to. The right hand part is the hardest since I'm used to a flatpick. I'm up to tape three in the Ken Pearlman's 6 hour tape series. Banjo is a lot of fun so far. I don't know about scruggs style but clawhammer is fun. I think it's good for ya to branch out to other instuments.

----------


## pickinchik

Yeah, I've tried clawhammer 2. I like the way it sounds, but I am better at Scruggs style. I just wish I was more accurate with my picking. I've been playing a year now. It really sounds like a totally different instrument to me comparing the 2 styles. Good luck with the tapes.

Mandy

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Thanks picknchick. Good luck with the mandolin. It is addictive.

 Welcome to mandolin cafe. It's addictive too.

----------


## DryBones

2 lefts don't make it right

----------


## mandopete

Man, I had to hold that picture up to the mirror!

----------


## banjo1

Hey pickinchick.I are a banjer plaer to and have been fer 29 years.
Keep a stiff upper lip.
It is ok.

----------


## MML

Heres a pic of me that my daughter snapped today, so I thought I'd post it. Its been real cool seeing what everybody looks like.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Man, I had to hold that picture up to the mirror!


I know what you mean Pete. Here it is the "right" way. # 
<span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>(I hope Jason doesn't mind)</span>

----------


## stevem

Here's me, mando and my 5 week old girl in my messy kitchen.

----------


## goose 2

Best picture yet, Steve.

----------


## Evets

I know what you mean Pete. Here it is the "right" way. 
(I hope Jason doesn't mind) 
 Now I'm really confused!

----------


## Burner

Whenever I see that type of baby harness I'm taken back to the movie Total Recall and the dramatic appearance of Quato.

----------


## DryBones

> Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ Jan. 14 2006, 11:54)
> 
> Man, I had to hold that picture up to the mirror!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Pete. Here it is the "right" way.
> <span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>(I hope Jason doesn't mind)</span>


now cut that out! #

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Now I'm really confused!


Evets, Remember the old addage "Seeing is believing"? Well with digital photos, computers and the availabilty of photo editing software that old addage doesn't hold much water anymore.

----------


## DryBones

maybe I have twin mandos in left and right models?

----------


## Lane Pryce

> Here's me, mando and my 5 week old girl in my messy kitchen.


Steve great photo man!!! Shes looks like she is enjoying that hammock!!! The kitchen looks lived in and very normal to me!!!! Lp

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ Jan. 14 2006, 11:54)
> 
> Man, I had to hold that picture up to the mirror!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Pete. Here it is the "right" way. # 
> <span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>(I hope Jason doesn't mind)</span>


you forgot the ballcap

----------


## mandolooter

ok this is me yesterday evening playing along to "Jane Sez" with my daughter. She's movin on from Brittney & Hillary Duff to Jane's Addiction and Dad's fiddle tunes...fair trade I'd say!

----------


## travers chandler

Me with the gang in our new pic....










www.heatherberry.com
www.eastmanmandolins.com
www.myspace.com/traverschandler
www.bluecirclerecords.com

----------


## MML

Great looking Band photo....would not want to piss off the bass player though

----------


## Tom Gibson

I love that picture, Steve. I miss the Baby Bjorn days. You may not sleep much these days, but enjoy your playing now. The other day my three-year-old was threatening to squirt her juice box on my one-week-old Eastman. Now I play the Mid-Mo until she goes to bed . . . . 

I also somewhat miss my living in Davis days, now that I'm across the river in Sacto.

Tom

----------


## mando-red

Jeannie C. Riley made a brief appearance in Wisconsin to do her smash hit Harper Valley PTA. Unfortunately she disappeared after the song..........

----------


## smallshinything

Guess I'll try this.

----------


## stevem

> I love that picture, Steve. I miss the Baby Bjorn days. You may not sleep much these days, but enjoy your playing now. The other day my three-year-old was threatening to squirt her juice box on my one-week-old Eastman. Now I play the Mid-Mo until she goes to bed . . . . 
> 
> I also somewhat miss my living in Davis days, now that I'm across the river in Sacto.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. Thankfully, she seems to tolerate my playing for short periods of time. She could listen to Edgar Meyer playing Bach suites for hours though... Did you go to school here too? 

Nice juicebox story btw.

----------


## Tom Gibson

Sounds like she's being exposed to lots of good music. Yep, I went to Davis about 20 years ago. Can't believe it's been that long.

----------


## travers chandler

Great looking Band photo....would not want to piss off the bass player though 


Hey mike....you got that right! You can't tell by looking at him but there is not a nicer friendlier guy on the planet...he was really pissed at the moment...:D

----------


## Karen

travers chandler
Is that snow you guys are standing in? #No wonder your bass player was pissed - you guys were probably freezing to death! 
That's a good picture, tho.
Karen

----------


## MML

I didn't say he looked pissed off...I just would not want to get him mad at me for any reason, though I could probally out run him

----------


## Jonas

Traverse, you forgot to take off your tuner!

----------


## travers chandler

I know....maybe i'll get an endorsement...lol

----------


## mandopete

While we're on the subject of new band photo's, heres our new promo shot (can fame and fortune be far behind?)

----------


## oldwave maker

latest project: Sister Acidophilus and her Bad Habits, old country blues, I be pluckin, Brian Dickson on tru-oiled oldwave unfinished furniture special mando:

----------


## dixiecreek

Ahem.

----------


## Lane Pryce

> While we're on the subject of new band photo's, heres our new promo shot (can fame and fortune be far behind?)


Love the bass player!!!!   Lp

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hannah, you look all happy and beautiful there! #Mandolins usually make me smile also!

----------


## jefflester

> Ahem. #


It's foreign on this side. :-)

----------


## mandopete

> Love the bass player!!!!  # Lp


I won't tell her husand...he's the dude with the guitar!

----------


## mandobsessed

Wow this thread is still going. Good to see so many cool people picking on our 8 stringed friend.

----------


## ab4usa

My jam group (I.m front left and lefty)

----------


## piknleft

ab4usa, nice lefty, please check "your messenger". Thanks, Mike

----------


## Evets

Got Banjo?.......What the.............................

----------


## ira

hannah- howling at the moon? raging against the machine? what a great shot!

----------


## Joe Parker

That's me with the mandolin,posing with some great folks from Georgia,NC,SC,New York and points in between.My buddy,Greg Rogers(in the middle with the '43 Herringbone)put this event together by inviting friends from his home state of NC and musicians he has met over the years At Galax and here in the Atlanta area. He hasn't missed that festival since he started going back in the early '80's. This was a 2+day event and this picture is missing a number of great pickers who attended. Some of you might recognize the fiddler in this shot.Greg's nickname is Pecker,hence the Peckerfest 2005 sign,in case any of you inquiring minds want to know. This took place at Greg's home and many thanks to his wife,Sherry,for putting up with us. Great music and a good time had by all. Thanks,Greg! 

JPP

----------


## bluegrassplayer

The lady looks evil! Look at her eyes.

----------


## DryBones

> ab4usa, nice lefty, please check "your messenger". Thanks, Mike


mike,
The MK is still up for grabs! that OW sure looks nice though!

----------


## ab4usa

Drybones,
Thanks for the offer but I think I'll stick to the Old Wave and wait for my Neil Dean.

----------


## levin4now

Excuse me for asking, but what does that sign say in front of that last group?

Is the first vowel and "E" or an "I". #It has significant repercussions perhaps, on the type of group you got going there.

----------


## Joe Parker

Levin4now-I guess you didn't read the caption with the picture.You can assume what ever turns you on,I guess.It's a nickname-how he got it is his business. I hope you're not disappointed.  Did anyone recognize the fiddler?

----------


## Jim Gallaher

I may be wrong, but he looks an awful lot like Jim Van Cleve, the fiddler for Mountain Heart -- at least that's what I thought when I saw the pic.

----------


## mandoJeremy

That's definitely Jimmy! Sorry, he is now known as "Jim" but when we played together through the years he was Jimmy!

----------


## Joe Parker

That's correct!Jim is a great talent and getting to be in the same jam with him has a way of bringing everbody's playing up a notch or two. He's a good guy as well,very gracious and funny!

Joe Parker

----------


## jim simpson

Found this "father & son" photo from when my 18 year old was into the fiddle and not electric guitar & drums.

----------


## mrmando

Me and a guy with a mandolin.

----------


## jefflester

mrmando - is that Musee D'Orsay?

----------


## mrmando

You nailed it! The statue is Dubois' _Florentine Singer._

----------


## mad dawg

I believe there may be a mandolin behind me, but I can't tell for sure.

----------


## mandopete

Hey, leave me videre outta this!

Looks more like a picture of someone with an upset stomach.

&lt;grins&gt;

----------


## fatt-dad

Just returning from a trip to Capria, Panama, here I am showing the country folk a few fiddle tunes.

f-d

----------


## JEStanek

Looks like you've lost some weight... Might have to change your Username. Looks like a good day of pickin.

Jamie

----------


## Tom Gibson

One of those days when life is good. #Me and my budding Jerry Douglas, it seems, although after seeing John McCusker recently she says she wants to play violin . . .

----------


## Ron Plichta

Here I am with my new Breedlove K5 Cascade. I'd bought it about a week before this photo and managed to fumble my way through "Man of Constant Sorrow" while sitting in with my friend's band. The crowd liked it; they obviously never heard what a mandolin sounded like before if they liked the way I played.

----------


## pick up the world

what a nice picture alittlepicky! Looks really like a happy day. Is it taken in the morning? when yes what a good satrt in the day

----------


## Samando

Here is a picture of a 1915 Original Gibson Mandola... and a dumb little player...

----------


## bjc

Samando....you should post your pic in the woman and mandolins thread...

----------


## Tom Gibson

Thanks Pick up the World. That picture was late afternoon, nice way to close out a day.

Rebecca, I think you posted the wrong picture. That one didn't include any dumb little players . . . Neat looking Mandola, by the way.

----------


## mandoh

Heres a shot of the old band on my back porch.

----------


## G'DAE

Hope this turns out. 
Bob.

----------


## ira

rebecca- beautiful mando and what beautiful music you make. i'm not huge into trad. bg music, but checked out your site. you 3 make spectacular, soulful music.- wonderful! talent, looks, personality and spirit- wow!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Rebecca very nice. Ditto what Ira said. I could have sat here for quite a spell listening to your music. Lp

----------


## Samando

Hey ALittlePicky, Ira, and JLP! Thank you so much for the kind words... We definitely have a lot of fun playing together!

----------


## Lefty&French

spotlights...

----------


## mandodude

Hey, Becky...

Did you ever sell your Winfield Yellowstone?

----------


## RI-Grass

Rebecca,
I was in the Joe Val audience this weekend. You and your sisters were fantastic. The opening strains of "Margaret" were soulful enough to bring tears to my eyes.
Can't wait for that one to come out on an album.
Sal

----------


## Samando

Hey mandodude...
Yes! I did finally end up selling my Yellowstone, after having it in the 'Cafe adds for a while. 
Rather ironically, it ended up going to a guy out in Kansas! :]

Hey Sal...
Thank you so much. We had a great time at Joe Val!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Well, I finally have a postable picture of myself compliments of Rhonda Vincent's website. We just got back from a 7 day cruise with Rhonda and The Rage, The Larry Stephenson Band, Nothin' Fancy, Pine Mountain Railroad and the Williams and Clark Expedition. I have about 2 gigs of video that I am still editing, but I've got memories of a lifetime.

That's Rick Cornish, Chairman of the Board for the California Bluegrass Assn next to me on fiddle. Class act there. He has an ipod mounted to the back of that fiddle with over 4,000 song lyrics on it.

I wish all of you had been with us.

----------


## Tweeder

I love the idea of this thread! It's great to put a face with name! I have a day or so until my mando gets here(THANKS GORDON AND STEVE!) So I thought I would put my ugly mug up here for all to see.

----------


## Coy Wylie

Ipod on the back of a fiddle? This is the 21st century!  

Tweeder, cool a mando playing Cards fan!

----------


## mandopete

> He has an ipod mounted to the back of that fiddle with over 4,000 song lyrics on it.


HOw do you use an Ipod for lyrics or is it just recordings of the tunes themselves?

Intriguing idea!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Mandopete:

I have never worked with an Ipod, so I can't speak to it's capabilities. All I know is what I saw and that the lyrics are stored in alphebetical order and it has a rather large screen (1-3/4" x 2" approx). The lyrics are shown in a backlit screen and shows about 8 to 10 lines at a time. He can scroll down rather easily. Being a fiddle he can't sing and play at the same time, so it works well in that situation.

----------


## JD Cowles

I *think* you can set up your ipod as an external drive (from the start) and use it as such to store, transefer, read data. #maybe he doesn't have any music on it at all, just lyrics as text or word docs.

i humbly apologize to any mac users i may have offended with my uneducated post (stepping down from windows platform).

----------


## mandopete

Cool! #I picked up this analog Ipod at an antique store in Astoria, Oregon for $14....

----------


## levin4now

Mandopete,

Nice. You got the "Long Range" model, too.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> i humbly apologize to any mac users i may have offended with my uneducated post (stepping down from windows platform).


I would guess that there are more PC users with iPods than there are Mac users with them since there are many more PC users than Mac users and you don't need a Mac to use an iPod.

----------


## John M. Riley

Here one my wife took while I was pickin with my brother.

----------


## SpookyReverb

Here I am, playing my Garrison OM

----------


## Fliss

Hey Austin, nice to meet a fellow Garrison owner! Your Octave looks like a big brother to my mando!

Fliss

----------


## SpookyReverb

Hey! How do you like your Garrison Mando? 
I was pretty impressed of the quality for the price, as is everyone who sees it!

I can't find any info on Garrison's mandolin family. I do know that my Octave Mandolin came strung and tuned as a Mandola though . . .

----------


## Fliss

Yeah, I like my little mando. There's a pic of me with it on page 71 of this thread. Spot the distinctive rosette, just like yours! I've only had mine for just over 2 months, but like you, I'm impressed with it. 

There isn't a huge amount of information around about Garrison mandolins, and there's nothing on the Garrison guitars website about the mandolins. But if you do a search on this site you'll find other threads that refer to them, including some pictures from NAMM and some comments about them. 

Fliss

----------


## Fred G

here is pic of me and mine (the one and only heirloom model)

----------


## ahollan

Got room for one more?

----------


## mandopete

Early American Celtic Bluegrass?

----------


## bobrem

Directing traffic at the Canmore, Alberta Folk Music festival, 2004

----------


## fmspinc

Beautiful ...

----------


## addcourt

Now that's a great photo bobrem! Thanks for posting it.

----------


## mandopete

Bob Remmington of Grass Routes fame?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

A not too good pic, but I'm sure proud of my newly arrived old guitar. #It's a beater, but any "cannon" Herringbone is usually a beater

----------


## JimRichter

Darryl--so what's the history on the herringbone? Beauty of a guitar (and you're not so bad yourself)

Jim

----------


## gh_mando

Darryl, looks like a 45/46. Don't keep us waiting.

----------


## Moose

YEP!! - Looks like its' got lot's of "character"...,a real "warhorse" - C'mom tell us the "story" - Moose.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

It came out of Chattanooga and is a '45. It has issues, but looks right to the eye and sounds right. I've known the guitar for 25 years or so. It has Adirondack/Red spruce top and the braces have been scalloped (not good for resale. Fingerboard replaced and has diamonds and squares instead of orig dot. So...it essentially looks and sounds like a '41. The tuners are a givaway on the real date.

----------


## mandopete

Yow, that is some mojo!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

one more and back to mandos (eh Scott)

----------


## JimRichter

Gorgeous flattop.

Jim

----------


## bobrem

10-4 mandopete. One and the same. Now playing in a rockabilly cowboy group, The Free Rangers  mandolin and sometimes (gasp) electric guitar.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Darryl ... wow! Nice beater!

Ok ... here's a shot of me playing my 'beater' Mid-mo M-0 while waiting out the rain on this past weekend's camping trip!

It pretty much rained all weekend ... leaving no choice but to soak in the hot tubs all day in place of some strenuous hike, or trail run.  :Wink: 

 - Benig

----------


## Darren Kern

Here's me playing the mandolin I just finished building, this past weekend.

----------


## ajm

Hi all, I've lurked here quite a while, and posted just a few times, but haven't really introduced myself yet. I'm a long time (37 yr) guitar player, and took up mandolin just about a year ago as a 50th birthday present to myself. I'm having a blast learning to play.

----------


## mandopete

...looks suspiciously like an MF-5.

----------


## celtic_knut

> 10-4 mandopete. One and the same. Now playing in a rockabilly cowboy group, The Free Rangers  mandolin and sometimes (gasp) electric guitar.


We need more rockabilly with mandolin -- where can one acquire Free Rangers' CD's?

----------


## duuuude

OK, let's give this a shot, here's me lookin' clueless...

----------


## ShaneJ

Mike, you need a Tone Guard with a strap button in the middle so you can spin the mandolin around and around! Billy Gibbons would be proud!

----------


## sboneill

Here we go. I just received this mandolin from Senor Calace yesterday. 

-Scott

----------


## ira

blowin hard at the keene music fest last summer. (finally got around to putting on the computer)

----------


## mandopete

Nice doo-rag dude!

----------


## Jack Roberts

> Here we go. I just received this mandolin from Senor Calace yesterday. 
> 
> -Scott


That is a nice looking mandolin, Scott. I played one like it last year. Congratulations!

Jack

----------


## sboneill

Thanks a lot Jack. It is a real sweetheart of a mandolin.

-S

----------


## ira

hey mandopete- i guess once a tie-dyed freak, always a tie-dyed freak!  actually used to sell em on deadtour.

peace man!

----------


## mandopete

Well, since we're talking tie-dye...my old band, Fidelity Grange, had a nice set of tie-dyed button-down shirts for performances.

----------


## glauber

I'm not sure if i've already posted this one. If i did, sorry. It's one of my favourites:



This was taken by my 4-year-old daughter with a toy camera.

----------


## ira

she's got talent!

----------


## Eric F.

Glauber, are you like, 8 feet tall or something? It looks like you have to tilt your head so as not to hit it on the ceiling!

----------


## otterly2k

I think it's the perspective of rugrat-cam and shadow cast by the flash...

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Actually G is normal-sized, it's just that the with realty prices at a premium in the greater Chicago area, some of the neighborhoods have adopted housing size restrictions in some of the neighborhoods.

His ceiling is only 6' tall. (That's why he recently switched to mandolin, too, BTW...)

----------


## JEStanek

Get's his hair cut for free while eating too!
Jamie

----------


## glauber

That's what i like in this picture, it's a real child's POV. I was a little higher up (there is one step between the eating area and the living room where she was), but it's mostly due to the difference in heights. Probably a little bit of distortion from the cheap optics too.

It was a great find, these cheap disposable cameras that a child can use. It's amazing to "see the world through the eyes of a child". The angles, the stuff that she considers important enough to photograph, etc. Very cool.

----------


## ira

one of my new fav pics. me with rich delgrosso- damoderndaybluesmandolinman:blues:

----------


## glauber

Oh wow! One can barely tell the 2 of you apart!

----------


## kyblue

I like that mando, Ira.

Paula

----------


## Doug Edwards

Ira, talk about your tall, how tall is Rich in the photo?

----------


## JEStanek

In the photo he's 5.5 inches!  I'll second Paula's "I like that mando, Ira."

Rich could play a mandocello with little stretchin!

Jamie

----------


## ira

thanks for the nice comments on the mando- i think she is as sweet as she looks. sings or growls- . rich is a mighty big guy- must be in the 6'4 -6'5 range. 
i thought we did look alot alike- other than the hair, the facial hair, the skin tone, the foot height difference and the talent-we are practically twins!

----------


## Jim Broyles

This is my band from about 13 years ago when I was a bada** rocker. I'm on the right with a guitar-shaped buckle.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Here I am last Thanksgiving - older and grayer.

----------


## jim simpson

Hey Jim,
Now your a bada** mandolin picker!

----------


## Jim Broyles

Would that it were so. Thanks for scanning my photo, Jim.

----------


## JEStanek

JB. You still look like you're channelling Iggy Pop... Now you have a Lust for Grass?

Cool old band photo by the way.

Jamie

----------


## ira

didn't know if these should go here or a new thread, but here they are.... my 2 beauties!

----------


## ira

didn't know if these should go here or a new thread, but here they are.... my 2 beauties!

----------


## ira

mando power chord with matching face!!!!!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

sweet children ira

you did well

----------


## Jim Broyles

Jamie, I was really channelling Link Wray in the band shot! Actually, the guy to my right kinda thought he was channelling Mick Jones or Joey Ramone, but we were pretty pretentious. Yep, lust for grass now.

----------


## JEStanek

Link Wray! Very Nice. I'm a big fan of Wray inspired Poison Ivy of the Cramps.
I picked up a Link Wray Best Of when I heard it and thought the Cramps had something new out.
Good Stuff. Time to Rumble along...
Jamie

----------


## ira

thanks rene- we'll keep em!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

As usual, no big smile. Here I am yesterday trying to decide which to play.

----------


## Ken Berner

Thanks a lot, Darryl, now we can spend the rest of our day just a'slobberin'.

----------


## ShaneJ

Darryl, it's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it!

----------


## levin4now

glauber,

while most here were impressed with your height, I was also impressed with your choice of reading material (p.77) Bernstein Bears, as well as "Brown Bear, Brown Bear what do you see?"
(You don't have Mike Mulligan and his Steam Shovel" in there too?)

----------


## ronlane3

Darryl, I know you talked about the guitar, but how about telling us about the mandolins? I think the one in your left hand is a Loar but the one in your right, is that a 30's like Sam's Hoss?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

The one on the left is 73485 which is for sale. #You can see pictures here

73485

It has 30's finish parts and general dressout. #The body is 1923 signed, serial numbered and dated. #The is some dissagreement on how it "got this way". #It has all appearances of having left the factory in this condition. #It also could have been sent back.

The other one is my July 9 23 No. 73992 which has standard trim and appearance. #The bone is a '45 with Appalachian top, new fingerboard and voiced bracing.

----------


## f5joe

A-hole!

................... no, where's the A-hole?

----------


## ronlane3

That's right, Darryl. I forgot about the discussion on 73485. Atleast I can identify the 30's inlay. That's a nice grouping.

----------


## glauber

> glauber,
> 
> while most here were impressed with your height, I was also impressed with your choice of reading material (p.77) Bernstein Bears, as well as "Brown Bear, Brown Bear what do you see?"
> (You don't have Mike Mulligan and his Steam Shovel" in there too?)


No, but we do have all the out-of-print Madeline books, which i had to hunt for in eBay and other dark places. ("In an old house in Paris that was covered with vines, lived twelve little girls in two straight lines.") I think that's some of the best poetry ever crafted. 

"Bear at Home" is also one of my favourites. And "Goodnight Moon": i think i read that one so many times that my daughter can't stand it anymore... now i have to wait for the other one to be old enough to be read to.

----------


## danb

Me with torchie

----------


## sean808080

> one of my new fav pics. me with rich delgrosso- damoderndaybluesmandolinman:blues:


what a great pic..you two look like cousins!

----------


## mandopete

A bizzare picture from the Photo Booth application on my new Apple iMAC...

----------


## JEStanek

Something about your nose inspired this, Pete.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

Aaaarrrrggggghhhhh Matey!

I really think the title needs to be "*The Curse Of The Cow Bells*" 

LOL

----------


## Eric F.

Ain't spring grand?

----------


## Michael H Geimer

MORE COW BELL!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

"Ive got a fever baby, and the only cure is..."

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

...

----------


## mandopete

"*...really explore the studio space!*"

----------


## Markelberry

> Ain't spring grand?


Eric thats one awesome spot to pick love your porch!

----------


## Eric F.

Thanks, Mark. It is indeed an awesome spot to pick.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I don't want to be a hog after posting a new photo of me just a page or so back from here, but I do like this shot ... even if I am playing some weird looking 5-string drum.  :Wink: 

Monty is absolutely my new Best Friend. He's an Aussie Cattle Dog (aka Blue Healer). We adopted him through a dog rescue non-prof, but we can't figure why anyone would have given him up. He's simply the best dog ever ... trained but playful, active but mellow, obedient while off-leash, and smart a whip! We go jogging every morning, and in the afternoons he'll sit at my feet while I pick a few tunes.

 - Benig

----------


## glauber

Benignus, i think this might qualify as cruelty against animals.

----------


## Frank Russell

Benig - unless your dog also possesses mystical powers, he's not a Healer, but a "heeler," as in bites the heels of cattle, sheep and other stock animals. Great dogs, I'm around them a lot when riding horses. You might want to watch him for a while around other animals, some of them really have that herding instinct in a big way, and will "heel" adults, children, other dogs, horses, cattle, etc... They usually don't draw blood, but I've had them trip me pretty good before. Frank

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Thanks for the clarification! I had never heard the term before Monty joined the household. Duly noted ... "Heeler".

Montgomery definitely shows the classic Cattle Dog traits. I have a friend who trains Cattle Dogs for show level obedience, and she's been giving me great insight into the way these dogs think ... and they sure do *think*!

Amazingly, even after only two weeks he is under voice command (hand signals too ... he's been trained by someone for sure). While I can't stop him from *wanting* to chase squirrels, I can certainly call him back without hassle. He wants to please.

He is a total sweetheart to people he trusts, but I also appreciate his wariness of strangers. I go jogging at 5am each day in a particularly blighted area of Oakland, CA (Dogtown). It's good to have a friend who can snarl something fierce when the occasion requires ... like just this morning even.

OK ... one last action shot from this past weekend at Big Trees off Hwy4 in the Sierra's.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Heelers are much too rough in their handling of sheep (in my experience), Border Collies are the best for sheep, although they prefer the mandolin over the b#$*o.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Heelers are much too rough in their handling of sheep (in my experience), Border Collies are the best for sheep, although they prefer the mandolin over the b#$*o.


I've heard the same complaint about Australian _Shepherds_ (which are are actually an American breed, but _Heelers_ are the genuine "Aussies"). I've also heard that Australian Shepherds are a lot noiser herders than Border Collies, and I have to agree on the latter point, as we have a couple of them, Jack and Arnie. #Arnie (on the right) is also a rescue, and is particlulary loud and hyper, which is how we ended up with him -- but he is a very sweet dog when he is not barking up a storm at anyone who dares to walk by our house.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Elliott #57 (an F5 that I shouldn't have sold!) #Ward is a first class builder, a wonderful guy and a pleasure to do business with.

----------


## ourgang

I've tried this before and it never worked, but will try again. No mando in this pic. Taken at Poppy Mountain Bluegrass Festival in Morehead, Ky. in 2003.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Perhaps we ought to start a thread entitled "post a picture of you, your beard and your mandolin!" #Great picture Tom...snazzy outfit! #What kind of guitar are you playing?

----------


## ourgang

Greetings Jim

It is an '02 HD-28V. I think that it is one of the best guitars that Martin has made, post-war. They finally got smart and started putting in an adjustable truss rod. Our whole band dresses alike and we've had a lot of really good comments about our dress. They say if you can't play very good, at least look like you can.

----------


## mandopete

(bumpity, bump, bump)

A whole month and new new pictures?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Border Collies are the best for sheep.


My Sheltie does a pretty good job watching my "herd,"




You should hear her when the UPS man comes!

----------


## F5G WIZ

Me and one of Dale Ludewigs wonderful mandos.

----------


## pick up the world

Here I am with Don. Very nice guy.
that was right after his workshop in Bamberg (germany) at the Eurofestival der Zupfmusik (25.05 - 29.05). He played also a great gig next day.
I'll post more pictures of the fest soon.

----------


## levin4now

Funny thing - I was featured on Bryce Milano's website...

----------


## levin4now

Well..., here is what I mean by "featured".  (photo from Kaufman's Kamp 2004, Bryce Milano's website)

----------


## mandopete

Funny thing - I was featured on# Chris Stuart's website. #The photo is from a visit they made to KBCS radio station in March.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Ok, here's a recent shot...

----------


## fishdawg40

Here's my nephew Sam (Sam the Ham). #He liked the mando and really played it good...

This is the best one (spontaneous facial configuration)...

----------


## fishdawg40

another...

----------


## fishdawg40

Here he's "jammin'"; in his own words.

----------


## fishdawg40

Here is one with me. I wish I had his style...

----------


## fishdawg40

And 1 more. This is the creative shot...

----------


## musical mama

Since I'm not the only one on here who wouldn't win a beauty contest, I guess I'll take the plunge....

----------


## levin4now

Cmon now, musical*mama, you must be talking about ME.

----------


## ira

eveerybody looks great mama. and fishdawg you may not have sam's style, but you guys sure seem to share some facial features! great shots!

----------


## musical mama

Hey Alan! #I don't know if I'm talking about you or not; I can't keep all the names and faces straight! 

And Ira, thanks for letting me think I look great. #I guess the fact we're all mando players here makes us extra special, right?!!

----------


## DryBones

Everybody looks good with a mando in their hands....even me. Helps if you also have a hawaiin shirt on! #

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Everybody looks good with a mando in their hands...


Everyone?

----------


## DryBones

thanks Ted, you just ruined my breakfast.

----------


## musical mama

Suddenly, the banana I was eating doesn't taste so good....:laugh:

----------


## fishdawg40

> and fishdawg you may not have sam's style, but you guys sure seem to share some facial features! great shots!


That's what my sister-in-law and my girlfriend were discussing. He looks like he could've been mine. I don't think we...ever... (older brother comes running after me with a hatchet).

As for his style I think he could be a future member of YMSB...

----------


## musical mama

I just had a sudden panic attack.... am I *not* a real mandolin player if I don't have a hawaiian shirt?

----------


## mandopete

Yeah you need both a hawaiian shirt and a cowbell to be a real mandolin player.

You will also need black tape.

----------


## otterly2k

I dunno-- the kid up there seems to be making a good show of it in tie-dye...

----------


## DryBones

tie-dye works too or overalls seems to work for some.

----------


## musical mama

Guess I'm *really* not a mando player; I have neither a hawaiian shirt *or* a cowbell (I do have black tape). #Sorry guys, guess I'm on here as a fake!

----------


## otterly2k

That's alright, TJ... the name Washburn has to count for something, and you can always order a nice Mandolin Cafe or MAS t-shirt and nobody would dare question your belonging in the ranks of us mando-geeks.

----------


## musical mama

Oh Cool! #I like the way you think, Otterly! I hadn't thought of that! #Guess I'll play on.....

----------


## Django Fret

Just for the record, is your Washburn made in the USA or a Pac-Rim?

----------


## musical mama

I wish it was U.S. made, but I have to admit it's a pac-rim. (Thankfully a really nice one, though! At least that's what other mandolin players who have played much longer than me have told me.)

----------


## Doug Edwards

Taken today, I'm the one with the mandolin.

----------


## musical mama

Here's one of the two cutest kids in the world. #I may be a little biased.... they call me Mommy! #Mica is 6; Cristian is 9. #Cristian just today has learned the G, C & D chords. #He's practicin' right now... :Smile:

----------


## musical mama

Somehow the beautiful boys did not come through... trying again....

----------


## Soupy1957

Would if I could, but all my best efforts have not yet made it happen. Someone tell me the steps to getting a photo in here please?
  -Soupy1957
P.S. My photos are on my pc and not on a website, and the one I wanted to post is only 728 kb. I tried "drag and drop" and "copy" and "Cut-n-paste" and "browse" but none of these choices seemed to work????

----------


## Keith Miller

Soupy.. add a reply button, not quick reply, then down to bottom of page and find add a file, click browse and find where you have the picture, then just add it...works for me anyway 
Keith

----------


## JEStanek

The maximum image size is 153.6KB. That 700+ one won't make it. You can resize it and post it one it is smaller.

Here are Grandmainger's excellent resizing instructions.
Jamie

----------


## Soupy1957

Ok, 
  My attempt at posting a pic:

----------


## Soupy1957

Now see what you've done? Ya'll have created a pic-posting DEMON......lol.....here's the Mandolin by itself:

----------


## fishdawg40

> Now see what you've done? #Ya'll have created a pic-posting DEMON......lol.....here's the Mandolin by itself:


I know what you mean Soupy. #It took me a good half hour to figure it out. #Watch out y'all!....

----------


## DryBones

I upload all my photos that I want to post to Photobucket.com
You can resize your photos there and also generate the URL code to use here for posting an image.

----------


## Scott Schmidt

Here's a pic of me and my new Weber.

----------


## django



----------


## django

sorry this is me really

----------


## JEStanek

Cool photo Django. Greek Zouk?
Jamie

----------


## secretmandolinist

Relaxing with "Ashokan Farewell."

----------


## hendrix2

I don't have a picture while playing the mandolin, but I have tons of picture of me playing the guitar.
so this is me, rocking in the rehearsel room. (it's a bit ironic, because we play mostly blues music...)

----------


## DryBones

Secret,
That's my relaxing tune also!

----------


## George R. Lane

Me and my baby.

----------


## mandopete

Hey, would I kid around about something like this?

----------


## budtrain45

Buddy Davis and Charlie Smith and Gary Henderson.
The Potomac Valley Boys at WAMU 88.5 FM 1979

----------


## mandopete

Cool photo!

----------


## Dan Cohen

Couldn't resist.

----------


## JEStanek

No Pic upon download, DanC 
 
Jamie

----------


## Dan Cohen

I guess I don't know how to do this. Does a picture have to be of a certain size, type, etc? I'm attaching from a file on my computer as opposed to web. I tried to follow the directions from the Miscellaneous area.

----------


## Bill Snyder

If the picture does not meet the size and file type requirements of the Cafe then you get a message when you post advising you of the problem.
You also have to post an image from your computer using the ADD REPLY button and not the Quick Post button.

----------


## bluegrassplayer

Here is me with my teachers Gibson DMM. The dry/crackled/scared peghead is better-looking than me.

----------


## jim simpson

Just got a copy of this picture from a friend with whom I played this concert. We were the "Bluegrass Ensemble" at the Settlement Music School's 90th Anniversary Gala Concert. We were the closer of an evening that featured 
Classical, Greek, Jazz, & Chinese string music. This was in 1998 at the Pennsylvania Convention Center. After the concert we were invited to hang out at a reception that featured a dance band plus refreshments. It was a great gig!

----------


## mandopete

I just returned from a week-long camping trip at Kalaloch beach on the Olympic Peninsula. #Usually I don't bring a mandolin along as I never seem to have any time to play it.

This time I found a nice little bluff that overlooks the Pacific ocean and set down to pick for awhile. #I figure if you have to practice, you may as well have something nice to look at.

BTW - I will be entering the "whitest" legs contest!

----------


## JEStanek

LOL

----------

Sure, laugh at the old guy.

----------


## fishdawg40

Diego, is the bald guy playing a mandolin too or is that Jesse Ventura?!!!

----------

I told him what you said, he wants to know where you live....

Our bass player was raised on Budweiser.

----------


## musical mama

Diego, it's kinda nice seeing what you look like; some of the comments you make and threads you start crack me up!!! Now when that happens I have a better idea of who's doing it!

----------

I knew this was a mistake

----------


## musical mama



----------


## AW Meyer

Okay, I guess so:

----------


## mandopete

Think you're gonna have to change your name to Mr. Ef.

----------


## AW Meyer

Change my name to Mr. Ef? I'm a Canajun, eh!

----------


## mandopete

Take off eh! I'm off for some Molsons and doughnuts!

----------


## littledonnie

Me at lake Grandby in Colorado. Playing my take it with me Kentucky. Found and bought a Turkey Creek Mandolin 3 days later.

----------


## DryBones

I got a new hat. What do you think of it?

----------


## AW Meyer

Love the hat, Lefty. Mandopete -- Molson's is for pikers. We Left Coast guys go for the designer beers like Okanagan Spring Pale Ale -- still not available in Toronto.

----------


## Dixieland

"Nothing could be finer
 Than picking on the porch in Carolina"

Russ

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

It's nice to see Bill was actually a lefty.

----------


## DryBones

> It's nice to see Bill was actually a lefty.


In my eyes he was!

----------


## Aran

Couple of weeks ago in pub called Clancy's in Athy, Co. kildare, Ireland.....

----------


## Ken Berner

Is the blonde your main squeeze? Who is she, I like her skin tone?!

----------


## JD Cowles

hello aran-
i'll be in co kildare in late sept with my new bride. her family is from kilcullen so we'll be spending a week or two with her aunt and uncle there. i'd love to hear about some good local sessions (the first pint is on me).
slainte-
jeff

----------


## Lowell Levinger

Me and my pal Nelson playing a couple of unsung heroes.
Albert Shutt made these (well, the one on the left for sure) in Topeka Kansas at the start of the 20th century (1910 - 1915 or so). He was also a band leader, composer, arranger and teacher.
The neck joins the body at the 12th fret.
It has a carved top and back with f-holes.
It has an elevated fingerboard and elevated pickguard and adjustable (for intonation) bridge.
These features were introduced again on another model of mandolin in 1922 that left a far greater impact on musical history.

----------


## mandoman15

wow, nice beards..uh...mandolins, i also like the bolwbacks in the bg.

----------


## AlanN

Here's me, Lloyd and Dempsey - guess who's who...

----------


## Lane Pryce

> Couple of weeks ago in pub called Clancy's in Athy, Co. kildare, Ireland.....


Gosh Dang I thought that wuz Bono for a sec.  Lp

----------


## glauber

If you look closely, you can spot pictures of me playing mandolin and flute, a Cafe sticker, a picture of my younger daughter and a poster for the Boxwood flute festival.

----------


## DryBones

Glauber,
I like your signature line on the bottom of the whiteboard

----------


## Phil Jolly

Here's me with my Darren Craig mandola.

----------


## WireBoy

Ksig,
 # i like your choice in t-shirts. #Alaskan Brewing is one the finest! #

cheers

----------


## WireBoy

oh... and the mandola looks excellent too! #how about a close up of the interesting headstock inlay?

----------


## Phil Jolly

Thanks Eric,

I don't have a picture of the headstock myself, but there is a little better picture on Darren's website. Headstock inlay Just scroll to the bottom, he called it Isla Paradisio.

----------


## cooper4205

front porch pcikin at the new casa-that's spanish for fighting chicken (sorry i just saw ricky bobby last night:D)



and me on the job, photo courtesy AP. man i am ready for football!

----------


## mandopete

> ...and me on the job, photo courtesy AP. man i am ready for football!


Who's that in the picture? I thought I was the only mando-sucker here who get's roped into football. I volunteer with our junior football program here in Monroe, WA. We had gear hand out for 150 kids on Saturday, what a nightmare!

----------


## cooper4205

that was at Tennessee's media day saturday, thats Erick Ainge i'm interviewing. 

i bet that was a nightmare, trying to get everything matched up and kids fitted. tryng to find all the knee and butt-pads is the worst part

----------


## Moose

Go Vols!!! -

----------


## Keith Owen

mandopete, you're not the only one. I got roped into coaching my son's 9-10 year old team.

----------


## Joe F

Here I am at a small old-time jam at a friend's back yard. I'm playing my Japanese Kentucky KM-200S that I bought new in 1982.

----------


## Tim333

I hope Ainge is improved and Fulmer stops the revolving door with the QB's this season. I don't know if I can take another 5-6 season....  

Like Moose said "Go Vols!" 

I wonder is Ainge plays the Mando in his spare time???

----------


## cooper4205

Ainge is the starter right now, so no two-QB system(i hope).i think you'd find Crompton playing one before Ainge. from talking with players and coaches, the guys seem to have their heads on straight. only time will tell i guess, but i cuoldn't take another losing seaon either!

----------


## jim simpson

I like this thread, I hope I'm not too much of an abuser!
This photo is a backstage shot on a July 4th contest many years ago with a group called Haywire. We won! Maybe it was the hats.

----------


## mandopete

> I like this thread, I hope I'm not too much of an abuser!


Couldn't be any worse than me.

----------


## Rick C.

From an Alabama Celtic Association awards program last night in Birmingham:



 That National is the _bomb_, I love it!


 # # # # # # # #Rick

----------


## Gibsonman

Mrs. Gibsonman, Donna Dudeck with John's Stan Miller mandolin.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Late this morning. Gotta love a) part-time work b) Apple's photobooth app. No I couldn't hold still long enough to lose the blur, so I'm just going to post it like that.  

Best,
Daniel

----------


## hendrix2

My first picture with mando .
It's taken in the classroom off kids from 4 year old :Smile: .
I had to teach them something about instruments, here i'm demonstrating the mandolin.

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

My lovely wife, Nikki, harrassing me on stage. Sammy looks good though.

----------


## mandopete

Sammy is STYLIN' !

----------


## Mando Medic

That's my son, Clyde. Ken

----------


## David M.

Joe F., is that guitar player to your right Bill Kegley (I think that's his spelling?)? 

I guess he's from Iowa City and has picked around there a good bit. I've met him through some jams there, but it's been a while. He usually comes down for the Fiddlers Picnic in Iowa City.

See you,

----------


## Fred Keller

Bill Cagley is the fellow's name. Hell of a picker, nice guy and has done a couple three great albums with Tom Schaeffer, Sandy Njoes, and former Bluegrass Boy Bob Black:

Bob Black's store

----------


## glauber

*Rockstar!*

----------


## JEStanek

Waynes World! Waynes World! Excellent... Excellent!

Tear it up Glauber-Garth!

Jamie

----------


## Keith Erickson

> *Rockstar!*
> 
> &lt;a href="href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/theglauber/222830715/" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;


Hey Glauber,

Now I recognize you. I have all your albums at home

----------


## Ted Eschliman

That's just wrong.
(not in reference to the Ovation mando, BTW...)

----------


## mandopete

Natty dread too!

----------


## Joe F

David M,
That is indeed Bill Cagley. #He's an amazing musician and as down to earth as anyone I've ever met. #I credit (blame?) him for inspiring me to learn "Soapsuds Over the Fence," a very crooked old-timey tune.

----------


## JGWoods

Is there a thread for women with mndolins? Yer in the wrong place...

----------


## mandodebbie

it's me, at last! Mandodebbie is here. With my Samick.

----------


## mandodebbie

Sorry, I just can't seem to be able to download/send a bigger picture. Just get out yer electron microscopes. (Besides, i'm not called Little Debbie for nothing!)

----------


## mandodebbie

Mandodebbie again. Here's a better one.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> (Besides, i'm not called Little Debbie for nothing!)


Whow - I was really searching the web for Samick OMs until I saw this note...

----------


## Soupy1957

thought we did this before............
   -Soupy1957

----------


## David M.

Joe F: 




> That is indeed Bill Cagley. He's an amazing musician and as down to earth as anyone I've ever met. I credit (blame?) him for inspiring me to learn "Soapsuds Over the Fence," a very crooked old-timey tune.


A tune he likely learned from Iowa City's Al Murphy. I think maybe Al got it from James Bryan, but not sure.

----------


## mandodebbie

Here's Mandodebbie, again!

----------


## mandopete

She keeps getting bigger!

----------


## Bill Snyder

> thought we did this before............
>  # # #-Soupy1957


You did Soupy, on page 81.

----------


## rhetoric

> She keeps getting bigger!


Now stop it, mandopete.

----------


## Bertram Henze

my Fylde OM and me. Cheap camera - sorry.

----------


## mandodebbie

More Mandodebbie! (gee, having my own computer is great!)

----------


## mandodebbie

That was taken when i was still playing my cheapy $150.00 thing.:p

----------


## Brad Weiss

First ever gig for "Two Many Mandolins" at the Carrboro Music Festival yesterday. That's me, with the Phoenix.

----------


## Brad Weiss

Better of the Phoenix...

----------


## GeoMandoAlex

GeoMandoAlex

----------


## GeoMandoAlex

One more....

----------


## dougiebe

Here's a pic from Winfield earlier this month. #These guys were camped nearby and were belting out some great tunes. Friday nite I intruded and asked if I could pick with them. Several tunes later and after the whiskey bottle made it around a few times they graciously invited me to join them for their 8:30 show on Stage 5. Fueled by liquor and camaraderie, I marched with them through the dark campground to Stage 5 where we did a 30 minute set!

That's me on mando and the other fellas are a band from Wichita called Fistful of Nickels. #Dig the melodica... #Good fun!

-dougiebe

----------


## Jack Roberts

Warming up for a gig.

----------


## halfamind

shot earlier this month during my first live mando performance, with my spiffy new Draleon Royale...

----------


## ronlane3

It's been a while, so here's one of me warming up before a festival show a couple of weeks ago. I am playing my F-9.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Here's our band, just before our last gig at the Rescue Mission. 

The guitarist in the middle is also our only tenor voice, and he is leaving to serve Uncle Sam for two years. We will be low and lonesome without him!

----------


## Cetecea

I've played some dumps in my time, but this takes the cake!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

You guys look cool. When you said you were playing at the dump you really meant it. I thought it was the name of a night club or something. Is there an audience?

----------


## Cetecea

It's an annual event. Small New England town kind of thing. The dumps (transfer stations) are somewhat of social center. They have free food and usually some kids selling candy for sports teams, politicians, etc. People come in and out to drop off trash and recycle (mandatory) and hang out for a bit. We do it as sort of a lark....

But I got to try my K&K for the first time on my 804.

Our set list:
Brown Eyed Girl G
The Shape I'm In G
Ain't Misbehavin' F
Margaritaville D
Tequila Sunrise G
Independence Day E
I Shall Be Released G
Against the Wind G
Crazy G
Hotel California Em


Long Black Veil G
I Fall to Pieces A
Peaceful Easy Feeling D
Good Lovin' C
TheNightTheyDroveOldDixieDown C
Friend of the Devil G
Lyin' Eyes G
When I'm Sixty Four C
I'll Be Your Baby Tonight D
The Weight G

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, that one should definately go on the "unusual gigs" list!

----------


## AlanN

If the audience doen't like you guys, they'll just hook up that front end loader and scoop you away!

----------


## fatt-dad

With the Boy Scouts last weekend. #Note Cartwright's bumper sticker. #License plate for scale - ha.

f-d

p.s., cell phone picture, not bad, eh?

----------


## mandopete

I don't see a cell phone.

----------


## fatt-dad

> I don't see a cell phone.


it's in my hand (which you also don't see).

f-d

----------


## mandopete

The Amazing Papa Gordo!

----------


## jefflester

> Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ Oct. 03 2006, 09:20)
> 
> I don't see a cell phone.
> 
> 
> it's in my hand (which you also don't see).


I don't see a mandolin.

----------


## fredfrank

You don't look so fatt, either.

----------


## fatt-dad

> Originally Posted by  (fatt-dad @ Oct. 03 2006, 07:38)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  (mandopete @ Oct. 03 2006, 09:20)
> 
> ...


It's behind the licence plate (can't play and snap at the same time, eh?). Tough crowd!

fatt in-spirit-only dad

----------


## fishdawg40

> You don't look so fatt, either.


Maybe he's hip-hop Phat!

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

C:&#92;My Documents&#92;My Pictures&#92;bens&#92;mehere.jpg
proud daddy of one....MANDO!

----------


## bluegrassplayer

What type of mando is that?

Oh, welcome to the forums!

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Something me and my friend put together 
and I love it.

----------


## JeffD

Not me exactly, but thats only because I value my camera.

----------


## Soupy1957

Did ya ever notice that the pics included in strings similar to this (threads?) are usually the same ones?
  -Soupy1957

----------


## mandopete

Umm, here I am with my #1 fan, he really enjoys DAWG music...

----------


## mandodude

LOVE your cap, Pete!

By the way... who's the guy with the mandolin??

----------


## bluegrassplayer

What is it with bluegrass people and cowboy shirts. (or bowling shirts)

----------


## Bobbie Dier

What a cute dawgy!!

----------


## rhetoric

OK, here's me w/ my beach mandolin (my only mandolin). Can you guess my location the way everyone guessed the Lake Michigan girl in the "women and mando" thread? Hint: It ain't Lake Michigan. Not even close. Another: Ernest Hemmingway used to deep sea fish here. One more: One of the top five beaches on the planet. OK, answer: Melindi (Watamu) Kenya. That's the Indian Ocean for those of you geographically challenged. I wondered if an fhole mandolin had ever been played there before.

----------


## mandopete

Surf's up!

----------


## fredfrank

You can almost see the mandolin in my hands. Just look at what I have to work with. Tough gig, but somebody's got to do it.

----------


## ourgang

White sand, could be the Gulf Coast.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

The Keys

----------


## JEStanek

Hey Rhotoric... Is that Kenya?  

fredfrank looks like a lovely gig.

Jamie

----------


## dwllal

This is me at the mic. Sing and playing on stage for the first time  and it had to be at Steve Kaufman's Acoustic Kamp(2006). Lucky I had great backup.....

Darren

----------


## dwllal

Tony, Sorry about not getting a better picture of you playing the Bass. We will put you out front next year!

Darren

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Darren,

I remember that smoke'in rendition of "Sweet Blue-Eyed Darl'in".

See ya next year!

----------


## dwllal

Hi Chris, Good to from you. Kaufman Kamp was great as always and can't wait till next year. I just went to the Bill Monroe style camp in Owensboro KY. That also was a good camp because thats the style of play I like to do most. Remenber if you get to Orlando call me there are some good bluegrass jams on every Friday night and on the 2nd & 4th saturdays of the month. I thought I had a picture of you jaming with Tony,Marshall(the tall guy 7')and myself by the cafeteria. If I find it I'll post it too.  

Darren

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> This is me at the mic. Sing and playing on stage for the first time  and it had to be at Steve Kaufman's Acoustic Kamp(2006). Lucky I had great backup.....
> 
> Darren


Your stance at the mic and Mando position speak " John Duffy".

----------


## Lane Pryce

Fred you are living a hard life man. Lp

----------


## ourgang

Fred -- Girl on far right looks like Patty Loveless?? What a lucky guy.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, Fred has all the fun!

----------


## fredfrank

> Fred -- Girl on far right looks like Patty Loveless?? #What a lucky guy.


That's actually my wife--she'll be thrilled you said that.

----------


## Kjetil

Here's a new pic of me after I haircut. Me and my friend were jamming down at his old farm this summer. I was not aware that a picture was taken. Me to the right.

----------


## ricardo

Hey dwllal...! - You should try-out for the John Duffey "lookalike" contest - Bet you'd get first prize! (now...the "playalike" part.., well that might be a real challenge!.. eh! )- RIP Mr. Duffey.

----------


## RLPOOL

That's me playing the bass, Craponne July 2006.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Looks like you guys could use a mandolin player. Where is Craponne?

----------


## David M.

I love the way that dobro player leans... gravity pull towards the bass...

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Where is Craponne?


France.
(I only know that because I took a look at the Swing King's Website.)

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Thanks Curious Bill

----------


## Yellowmandolin

On my 18th birthday. Don't worry, I'm not addicted yet!

----------


## F5G WIZ

Me and Poe #5. A little front porch pickin'.

----------


## Ken Berner

Yellowmandolin has three attractive playing partners, for sure! That certainly is an advantage many of us don't enjoy.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Yellowmandolin has three attractive playing partners, for sure! That certainly is an advantage many of us don't enjoy.


Yeah, the bass player _is_ kinda cute, huh? #

----------


## mangorockfish

> Originally Posted by  (Ken Berner @ Oct. 27 2006, 07:59)
> 
> Yellowmandolin has three attractive playing partners, for sure! That certainly is an advantage many of us don't enjoy.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the bass player is kinda cute, huh? #


Easy now, settle down.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

I'll tell 'em all you guys said that! They'll get a kick out of it, especially Jimmy, the bass player...

----------


## Ken Berner

Yellowmandolin, Are duets out of the question? I would enjoy fiddling with . . . ., or maybe a mandolin and fiddle duet? Are y'all in the South, by any chance?

----------


## kww

Struggling with the left hand position, as usual ...

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Ken, nah man, we are in central Ohio. Its a real hot spot for bluegrass... *wink wink* We have a real good time though!

----------


## mandobekah

So here's a picture of me and 3 other people in my band here at college. It was taken for posters around campus, and the other band members were in other shots. We're actually split into two bands this year because of all the people that wanted to join. In this shot, I am on the left with my big cheesy grin. My "friend" over there (on that other instrument we don't mention) and I are in one band, and the fiddle player and the seated mandolinist are in another band.

----------


## JEStanek

Nice barefoot banjo player! Funny photo.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

You folks play bluegrass perchance?

----------


## f5loar

Here's one from my WestCoast Tour in early 2006.

----------


## jasona

Tom = win.

----------


## ronlane3

Tom, I don't know whether to call dibs on a Loar or that Jacket now....

----------


## Bertram Henze

> So here's a picture of me and 3 other people in my band here at college. It was taken for posters around campus, and the other band members were in other shots...


Reminds me very much of a famous painting of Grant Wood's - you should have posed in front of a barn with the fiddler holding a fork...

----------


## 2pointfreak

Hey! I'm Tony and this is my New Randy Wood 2 point!

----------


## fishdawg40

Hey Tony you seem real proud of that mandolin, and rightfully so. It's very nice. I see you live in Central Florida. Same here, I'm over in Winter Springs. Do you go to the jams around town? I don't. Did you here about the Mike Compton workshop just north of us in Waldo on Saturday? Here's the thread relating to that. Compton worshop thread

Take care and welcome to the cafe!

----------


## 2pointfreak

Hey!

  Yep! I heard about the Waldo clinic and I'm going!

  As far as local jams, I try to go to the Ocoee jam when I can. A great group of people. Once in a while I get up to Cassia. Also big fun. Tony

----------


## fishdawg40

Excellent! I guess I'll meet you there. I'm Joe, by the way. I have to try to get out to the jams. I got together with fellow cafe member Jaco (Mike) a few times. Looks like the two of you have some common ground in fly fishing. 

Look for this mug in Waldo (I'm the little one ,  )

----------


## fishdawg40

Redo

----------


## cooper4205

my first "gig" with the ETSU bluegrass program (to bad my wife doesn't know how to use a camera

----------


## mandoh

Your wife is not alone! Here's one my wife took in Oct. at the Harwinton Fair in Harwinton Ct. The blur is where she had previously laid her greasy fair-food covered finger on the lens. Such is life!

----------


## mandopete

> The blur is where she had previously laid her greasy fair-food covered finger on the lens.


Man, I thought my monitor needed cleaning!

----------


## squirrelabama

I'm not telling you which one is me.....

----------


## piknleft

Who could blame ya.................???

----------


## mandopete

Please, you'll scare the children!

----------


## dstretch

Here is one of me and two of the best people I know. Bill on the left, Lacie in the middle (Bass), and Me on the right in the uniform. Playing a tune at our annual awards banquet.

----------


## swiba

It's me if'n yous can sees it.....

----------


## swiba

Or how bout this here one??

----------


## mandoryan

Hey swiba,

  Who is that other guy that you're playing guitar with in your last picture? It isn't Don Allen is it?

----------


## mandolooter

still beatin on my Givens A

----------


## mandolooter

still red-eyed, squinty, and gettin old too...darn

----------


## swiba

Mandoryan,
No its not but his name is Don, He is Don Phelps from Newburgh,Indiana he goes by nickname fo Digger.

----------


## barry

This thread is going into it's fourth year and I have yet to post. #I noticed my picture was on the wall in the "New Millennium" thread so I'll go ahead and paste it here. #That's me with my (then 3 year old) daughter at a Kimble pickin' party.

----------


## mandopete

> He is Don Phelps from Newburgh,Indiana he goes by nickname fo Digger.


Digger Phelps, as in Notre Dame Coach Digger Phelps?

----------


## ricardo

"Digger Odell"!?? ...

----------


## MML

I know that name Digger O'Dell

----------


## swiba

Now let's not get talking to much about him it'll give him a big head thinking his name is up in lights or something.

----------


## mandoryan

I used to play in a band with a Don Allen and the profile looks just like him. He mostly plays stand up bass though. I figured in Indiana, there's a chance it was the same guy.

----------


## Jean-Pierre WOOS

Hum ! Where am I ?
Ah yes... here, with a little guitar...

----------


## ira

is that a mandobass back there?

----------


## Jean-Pierre WOOS

No. It's, simply, a gypsy guitar...

----------


## DryBones

either way it's a lefty!

----------


## billkilpatrick

i've looked through most of the 88 pages of this absolutely terrifying (huff-huff) and here-to-for un-read thread ... i thought mandolin players were supposed to be beautiful ... elegant ... (slim!) ... what gives?!?!

----------


## mandolooter

well Bill...my pic blew that theory right outta the water...right here on this page!

----------


## Jack Roberts

> i've looked through most of the 88 pages of this absolutely terrifying (huff-huff) and here-to-for un-read thread ... i thought mandolin players were supposed to be beautiful ... elegant ... (slim!) ... what gives?!?!


We are all those things, and more!

You left out young and witty.

----------


## artdeco

Beautiful? Slim? Elegant? Young? ....

Geezer Rock Rules!

----------


## Ken Berner

Almost a Joe Craven look-alike; hope you can pick like Joe!

----------


## jefflester

Nice looking axe Michael! Guess you made that yourself, huh?

----------


## ira

we be jammin! for what its worth....

----------


## ira

i got da blues!

----------


## ira

i got da blues

----------


## mandopete

More Cowbell!

----------


## ira

man, forgot to put in the cowbell pic!

----------


## dstretch

Well I must say I clean up nicely

----------


## JGWoods

You attract pretty girls in that get up

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Ira you look like you are really into it!!! I bet you guys sound great.

----------


## bradeinhorn

I attract pretty girls like this:

----------


## bradeinhorn

honest...

----------


## big h

wow!!!twins!

----------


## JEStanek

Brad,
My first gut reaction after seeing the first photo, and maybe it's just because I watched Charlie Brown Christmas with my kids last night, was to yell...

blockhead!

Funny fotoshop!
Jamie

----------


## bradeinhorn

they were done with the new mac application called photobooth. it has tons of effects like the two above. lots of fun.

----------


## grandmainger

> they were done with the new mac application called photobooth. it has tons of effects like the two above. lots of fun.


Indeed.

----------


## JGWoods

Suggest you avoid procreation...!

----------


## JEStanek

Germain, will you and your lovely bride be traveling to Easter Island anytime soon? Those photos crack me up.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

Hey. it beats gettin' a catscan....

----------


## ira

[Ira you look like you are really into it!!! I bet you guys sound great. ]

hey imapickn, i am always "into it" when i play, but don't realize the faces i make. my kids and friends make fun of me all the time.- the king of grimace!

----------


## AlanN

Pete,

I always found your playing a bit transparent

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> Germain, will you and your lovely bride be traveling to Easter Island anytime soon?


Too late...

----------


## JEStanek

It's Gold, Germain, Gold! 
Jamie

----------


## grandmainger

> Originally Posted by  (JEStanek @ Dec. 07 2006, 13:33)
> 
> Germain, will you and your lovely bride be traveling to Easter Island anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Too late...

----------


## grandmainger

Scroll envy?

 Really?

----------


## danb

MANDOLIN FIGHT!

----------


## danb

I'm the salad-averse one on the left. Friends Bob & Phil to the right.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I hope no mandolins were harmed in the making of the film.

----------


## fredfrank

Dan should have come out on top . . . he has more points than the other guys!

----------


## danb

But bob has a mandola

----------


## fredfrank

Oh, yeah. For a moment there I thought you could actually inflict more damage with a three point. But a mandola . . . well!

----------


## JEStanek

My money is on Dan's roommate with the CF cello. CF and an end pin... 3 mandolinists enter one cellists leaves... with instrument intact!

Jamie

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Taking a break with the great Andy Carlson. #This is at the Midland Theater in Newark, Ohio opening for Cherryholmes.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

We had such a great time up on a big stage!

----------


## mandopete

Is that Andy playing mandolin?

----------


## sean808080

> MANDOLIN FIGHT!


don't drink and pick. and certainly don't do both with a camera around!

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Pete: #Yeah, in the first pic, he and I are going after it together. #He is probably most known for his fiddle playing (he was the state champ of Georgia and Ohio some time back) but is certainly no slouch on the mando. In the first pic, he is on the left playing his black topped Flatiron A.

----------


## levin4now

I like your jackets you're all wearing - cool.

----------


## cooper4205

finally made the big time, playing at the famous Down Home  ! well not exactly, it was our end of the semester concert at ETSU; it counted as my final test (i got a better photographer,too!)

----------


## Keith Owen

Finally have a decent pic, here's my son and I playing the Christmas song fest at church. #He sang and played "New Star Shining", I tried to keep up.

----------


## Rayburn

Me with my old mando before I got my new Eastman 514

----------


## Mando a Mando

I hadn't done this yet, but.......well, the timing seemed right.
Do you think the beard affects the tone? Sounds really...old.

W Willis

----------


## mandopete

Now I realize this isn't mandolin-related, but give me a little rhythm here - gosh darn it, it's Christmas! #I found myself laughing out loud at the pictures I found #here.

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> Me with my old mando before I got my new Eastman 514


IT'S HANK JR!!!!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Since this thread has been going on so long, I'll join in. #I'm relatively new to the mandolin; picked it up at the beginning of July. #(Not making progress as fast as I would like, but some progress is better than none!) #So here's me and my Kentucky 620S (or part of it, anyway... my 11 y.o. son took the picture!) 

Luv2HearMando
(Tracy) 

HAPPY NEW YEAR, everyone!

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey Luv2, Happy New Year 2 you and yours. Most of us would like to advance more rapidly; take your time and enjoy the trip. Great picture, by the way!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Thanks Ken! I mean, I've been playing a full 6 months now... I just can't understand why I can't make smoke come off my fretboard like Sam Bush does! Ya know?!   I keep reminding myself that it's not the easiest thing in the world to do; I work on chords for a while, then I switch to picking melodies, then back to chords. I don't get too bored or too frustrated that way. 

Tracy

----------


## mandopete

I just noticed that some time in the last couple of days this thread went over the *1 quarter-million* views. That's a lot of face time, eh?

----------


## mehrsam

Monthly coffeehouse at the Columbia Presbyterian Church in Columbia, Pa...

----------


## Fred G

This is me with band Frost Hollow Rounders with my daughter playing bass. It's really great to get top play music with her. I coach her in travel ice hockey as well.

----------


## DryBones

> finally made the big time, playing at the famous Down Home  ! well not exactly, it was our end of the semester concert at ETSU; it counted as my final test (i got a better photographer,too!)


and a lefty guitar player to boot!

----------


## asa



----------


## dixiecreek

wow, I haven't been on this board forever, and this topic is active still!! #Crazy!!

----------


## cooper4205

> Originally Posted by  (cooper4205 @ Dec. 16 2006, 01:23)
> 
> finally made the big time, playing at the famous Down Home  ! well not exactly, it was our end of the semester concert at ETSU; it counted as my final test (i got a better photographer,too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lefty guitar player to boot! #


he actually only has a left hand! he still mamages to hold it down though.

----------


## tater71



----------


## mandopete

> wow, I haven't been on this board forever, and this topic is active still!! #Crazy!!


Yeah, and you need to post an updated picture too!

----------

Absolutely magnificent sofa (couch). It looks very comfy.

----------

(and Eastman).
They just get better the more you thrash them, mark my words.

----------


## tater71

I sleep on that thing a lot... and your words are marked.   I am considering a little voodoo, tonegard, and possibly one of those weber armrests; I really don't want to have to get another mandolin. Well, save for some sort of f-4 style... and maybe a hollowbody electric 4 stringer, but just having one mandolin over my entire playing years would be honorable I think.



Oh... and a mandola for Bach's cello suites and such.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Dan has his head on right.

----------

One mando for playing is definitely a very good thing.
 Sounds a bit stupid but I think You kind of get used to and play 'each other' in if that makes any sense..
This 'mandovoodo' thing seems to be very popular but beyond a decent set up on the nut/bridge/neck what happens? I'm not knocking it, just extremely curious. I might try asking on the builders forum. I'm in England so I couldn't get it done anyway but if I knew there secret methods.....(rubs hands together in a sinister fashion)
Whats with the Manchester united shirt by the way??

----------


## tater71

The mandovoodoo thing is "acoustic blueprinting" or something. He tailors the braces and such, just trimming them for optimum sound. It may be worthless, but I think it would be worth a try anyway. 

Oh.. and I am a fan of the Premier Legaue.

----------


## Jason Kessler

Steve's been pretty forthcoming about the MandoVoodoo process. As I understand it, there's very little brace shaving involvled. Rather, it's basically a good set-up job (worth the money right there), with a vigorous shaking or squeezing technique he learned from his work with violins.

----------


## Jerry Byers

You should see him shake and squeeze, and pull and push - made me cringe a bit.

----------


## Jonas

Hej!
This is my IV kit that I built a year ago (click here to listen to it), and my Stanford OM guitar.

----------


## mandopete

Sounds good to me!

----------


## Ken Berner

I am impressed. The mandolin has a sweet sound, with no harshness. Darn good pickin', too.

----------

You should see him shake and squeeze, and pull and push - made me cringe a bit.(QUOTE)

I wonder...I have some bungee cords and a washing machine that is on the go most of the day..could be revolutionary.(no pun intended)

----------


## billhay4

Nice sounding instrument and very nice, clean playing.
Bill

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Great playing Jonas! Let us know when you post more music on your site!

----------


## Harrmob

This past week was dedicated to the letter "M" at my youngest son's preschool. #I brought Many Magnificent Musical Mandolins and taught the preschool teachers the "M" chord.

----------


## Avi Ziv

Very cool Kevin!

Avi

----------


## levin4now

THat's cool. My daughter's kindergarten class has special 'letter' days, too. Since her name begins with L, she got to bring in special "L" things, and I don't have a Lute.

I might find out when they have "M" week and bring the mando in!

BTW, the "M" chord is very similar in form and sound to a "C" isn't it?

----------


## Harrmob

That M chord is actually a G chord, but it did'nt really matter. I think fingernails prevented them from actually pushing down.

----------


## levin4now

My bad. The guitarist IS holding a G obviously. I guess I just looked at the girl in the orange sweater on 'my' left, adn her fingers seem planted in the middle of the neck.....

Anyway, here is an image of my mando-related Christmas present from my kids.

----------


## fredfrank

Looks like your middle finger is holding a "G" chord there, Alan!

----------


## GTG

Long time lurker...occasional poster. Here I am serenading my niece around Christmas time. I think she digs it!

----------


## levin4now

> Looks like your middle finger is holding a "G" chord there, Alan!


fredfrank,

Got me! #As you can see, I have a hard time putting my fingers in proper position on this mug...the graphics are so small....how is that supposed to help?! #I thought the mug would make me a better mandolin player, but...... #

----------

Neil-AKA Deputydawg

----------


## mandopete

That's kinda scary!

----------


## JEStanek

There's no profile shot to go next to that one is there?  

Jamie

----------

No profile dudes but I do have a extreme close up of the 'tache'if your interested in that kind of thing.

----------


## cooper4205

the 'soul patch'

----------

The what now??

----------


## cooper4205

'stache = soul patch

----------

Ahh, 
Very good, I will remember that.
It's amazing what you learn on these mandolin websites.

----------


## AW Meyer

I believe a soul patch is one of those beatnicky clumps of whisker under the bottom lip, a la Dizzy Gillespie.

----------

I wouldn't be interested in that sort of thing, makes you look like a Goat.

----------


## cooper4205

> I believe a soul patch is one of those beatnicky clumps of whisker under the bottom lip, a la Dizzy Gillespie.


i have heard it for both of them, usually for the used for 'staches (for me at least) when they have that duane allman look

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> ...makes you look like a Goat.


You say that as if it were a bad thing!

----------


## JEStanek

> Originally Posted by  (deputydawg @ Jan. 31 2007, 15:38)
> 
> ...makes you look like a Goat.
> 
> 
> You say that as if it were a bad thing!


You say that as if it were a ba-ah-ah-ah-ah-ad thing

I only heard of the soul patch as something between the lower lip and chin...

Jamie

----------

This is quite an unhealthy disscusion.
But I am glad It is taking place.
Makes a difference from 'tailpieces' or 'action'.
I tell my non mando friends about this when I am drunk beyond belief and they assume I am looking at low grade porn.

----------


## JEStanek

Wouldn't they be disappointed if you sent them a link for a page full of Eye candy.
Jamie

----------

Indeed they would.

----------


## LateBloomer

Someone needs to be brave and post a picture after deptuydawg... I guess it will be me.

----------

Well done you, I am not actually as evil as I look.......
Or am I? (cue evil laughter and the stroking of one of those horrid cats with no fur)
Nice A style by the way, what make is it?

----------


## LateBloomer

It's a 1975 Unicorn, #14 made by Rolfe Gerhardt. He is now making the Phoenix mandolins.

----------

It looks splendid. Nice and understated, I like A styles a lot.

----------


## mingusb1

I posted on here a couple of year's ago, so I guess it's time for an "update". Here's me "opening" for a John Reischman workshop! Actually...I was just fillin-in, I think John got a little turned-around at the fairgrounds.

----------


## Markelberry

> It's a 1975 Unicorn, #14 made by Rolfe Gerhardt. #He is now making the Phoenix mandolins.


I have a couple cool old mandolin ads on the Unicorn mandos,I remember seeing and hearing alot about them my first trip to Winfield.

----------


## Dave Caulkins

Awww, what the heck...

I look like an overgrown Pugsley in this picture, but I guess the truth hurts 



Eek!

----------


## Ken Berner

What year is your Flatiron F5 Artist? I sold my '93 last year ans reall miss it these days!

----------

Thats SINISTER man!

----------


## Dave Caulkins

The Flatiron is a A5-2 (pre-Artist, same specs) from 1984 (Carlson signed). It's been in our stable of instruments since 1991, a long time before I played mandolin (my wife used to play, she moved to bass when she attended music school). They are great mandolins, I can see why you'd miss it. This one is going nowhere, which gives it a rare position in my house (I've traded too many beautiful instruments, some I really regret - my Vega 205 Cylinderback, a Rickenbacker 360 Custom and a 1976 Martin D-18 to name the big 'uns). 

And yes, I am sometimes sinister... Bwahahahahaha!

Dave

----------


## Rick Banuelos

Warming up for my cousin's wedding...

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

This is me, intent on picking something nice on the Collings. And no, the photo is not reversed.

----------


## AlanN

Hey, John Belushi lives and picks? This I did not know

----------


## DryBones

wahoo! another lefty! Is that Collings a righty convert?

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Yep, flipped it over, flipped the bridge, made a new nut, drilled out some side dots on the neck to help me see where I am, and that's it. Some day I may have somebody who knows what they're doing set it up.

----------


## Rick Banuelos

> Hey, John Belushi lives and picks? This I did not know


You know, I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard that one...

----------


## John Rosett

Rick-
That's a great looking mandolin you have there. Seeing you guys warming up for a wedding makes me homesick for Montana-People just seem friendlier out there.

----------


## mandopete

> Hey, John Belushi lives and picks? This I did not know


Looks like Nathan Lane on guitar too!

&lt;grins&gt;

----------


## Jim Garber

> The Flatiron is a A5-2 (pre-Artist, same specs) from 1984 (Carlson signed). It's been in our stable of instruments since 1991, a long time before I played mandolin (my wife used to play, she moved to bass when she attended music school). They are great mandolins, I can see why you'd miss it.


I also have an A5-2, one of the first in 1983. I bought it from Mandolin Brothers new. It was my backup since my A2 snakehead needed some fretwork. The Flatiron became my main band instrument since I could hear what I was playing without a monitor. Great instrument. 

I think the only difference between that and the A5 Artist is that the hardware on the A5 Artist is gold-plated.

Jim

----------


## DryBones

> Yep, flipped it over, flipped the bridge, made a new nut, drilled out some side dots on the neck to help me see where I am, and that's it. Some day I may have somebody who knows what they're doing set it up.


If you just flipped the bridge than your intonation must be off. the offsets will be the same either way. You need a true lefty bridge with the e and a offsets towards the head and the d and g towards the tail. just my 2 cents, been there...done that. YMMV got a pic of the bridge?

----------


## Jerry Byers

I wasn't going to say anything, but since the cat is out.

If it is a Collings, then the bridge is backwards and the intonation would be off. Collings doesn't use a symmetrical bridge.

----------


## DryBones

> I wasn't going to say anything, but since the cat is out.
> 
> If it is a Collings, then the bridge is backwards and the intonation would be off. Collings doesn't use a symmetrical bridge.


It's a pet peeve of mine since I learned the hard way. "Most" Pac-Rim lefty mandolins come with a righty bridge and nut. Something you have to know ahead of time and ask the dealers to replace or you can be like me and pay somebody later to replace them. # #On the other hand, both my Eastmans came with correct lefty hardware. I also believe I think the MK's are now correct but they weren't at the time I bought my first mando. I also had a Morgan Monroe that needed replacements.
BTW, it doesn't matter if they are symetrical across the offsets. You still would have the offsets pointing in the wrong direction for the string they are on. The only bridge that can be flipped would be a straight bridge that might be slotted for the guage of the strings. As always, just my 2 cents, YMMV.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Someone needs to be brave and post a picture after deptuydawg... I guess it will be me.


Nice pic, LateBloomer! For those who don't know what they say about female mando players - the gals who pick together stick together!  

Tracy

----------


## LateBloomer

Luv2 -Ha Ha!  

I'm happy to stick with you, but gosh we need to pick together more often. Girls night out?!?

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Hey Bloomer, name the time and place! Then we can get a picture of BOTH of us and our mandos and post it!

My mando sounds SO much better since I got it set up properly (until I start playing it, anyway! lol) I think I'm going to steal the guy's signature that says, "Just because I can't play them doesn't mean I shouldn't own them!" lol Makes me smile every time I read it.

Tracy

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> This is me, intent on picking something nice on the Collings. And no, the photo is not reversed.


nice kentucky

----------


## tater71

Nice Kentucky???

----------


## newbreedbrian

If i'm not mistaken that's a collings...

----------


## tater71

I was quoting K3NTUCKI8oy.

----------


## newbreedbrian

i am aware.

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> i am aware.


didnt have my contacts in fellas sorry!

----------


## Bill Snyder

Pete,
With a bit of a trim don't you think deputydawg could fill in for you once in awhile?

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Yeah, I'm sure I could improve intonation, but it's good enough for now. Who really needs those upper frets where intonation problems show show up the most anyway?

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> Cool idea, Pete!
> 
> Here's me...
> 
> ;-)


didn't know santa claus played mandolin

----------

Bill, Thats freaky.
I would be happy to 'dib in'.
Although my foul personal habits may be a problem.

----------


## mandopete

Now just a dang minute!

----------

Cmon pete, you know it makes sense.
I think I look real good in those jeans boy!
And lets face it the mando is an improvement on my scabby old eastman (probably)

----------


## Rick Banuelos

> Rick-
> That's a great looking mandolin you have there. Seeing you guys warming up for a wedding makes me homesick for Montana-People just seem friendlier out there.


Thanks. Sometimes I miss living in Seattle; I moved to MT several years ago, and I'm certain that if I wasn't living here, I'd be living there again.

----------


## LateBloomer

LateBloomer and Luv2HearMando had a chance to pick together, good food, lots of laughter, and some good songs!

----------


## Ken Berner

Now that is a fine-looking duo, for certain! Tell us about your mandolins, please.

----------


## LateBloomer

Thanks Ken,
My A style is a 1975 Unicorn #14, made by Rolfe Gerhardt (who now makes the Phoenix mandolins). Tracy has a Kentucky...... not sure of the number - I think she will post that info soon.
Leigh Ann

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Hey Ken! I've got a Kentucky 620S, purchased last July (when I started playing!) =o) LateBloomer is a dear and gave me some great pointers. Had a fabulous time! 

Tracy

----------


## Darren Kern

Here's one of me yesterday, putting a base coat on the mando I'm working on right now. In addition to picking, it's one of my favorite ways to unwind from a long day at the office

----------


## Sitka

Hey Hydrilla, where have you been? I haven't seen you post in a while.

Micah

----------


## Darren Kern

Hey man. Lots going on in the past 6 months, including a job change. There hasn't been much time to think about mandos, but fortunately life is settling back down and I have *some* time for playing/building. Feels good to be back frequenting the Cafe again

----------


## mandopete

*<span style='color:red'>Put another candle on my birthday cake
My birthday cake - a wish I'll make
Put another candle on my birthday cake
I'm 4 years old today!*</span>

----------


## ronlane3

LateBloomer,

You need to post more pictures of you two in the women with Mandolins.

----------


## LateBloomer

Ron, 
I had to post the same picture - my son was the "photographer" that day - this was the only photo that inclueded both of our faces!!!
LateBloomer

----------


## Ken Berner

Ron, I am in agreement with you; we would like to see more of Leigh Ann and Tracy with their mandolins. I hope they are having as much fun as we are, pickin' and grinnin'.

----------


## ronlane3

Well okay, if that is the only one you have. Guess we could ask for volunteers from the Gentlemen of the Cafe to take more of the two of you.

----------


## mandopete

In honor of this thread's 4th birthday I guess I should post an updated picture. Here's the most recent I could find. For some odd reason this always reminds me of a Bill Monroe pose, I don't know why. 

...and also bear in mind this was 22 pounds ago!

----------


## WireBoy

Mandopete, thanks for the birthday song lyrics - I can still hear Sheriff John singing it. in fact i have a very old vinyl record of him doing it / flip side with 'Laugh and be Happy'

----------


## mandolooter

mandopete...22lbs ago...more or less? ManDough Pete...ok Im just joking, I have no room to talk.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> mandopete...22lbs ago...more or less? #ManDough Pete...ok Im just joking, I have no room to talk.


I took it to mean that he has lost 22lbs.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, my New Year's resolution. #I've dropped 23 pounds as of today. #My goal is 40 pounds by this summer.

Maybe I should do a "before" and "after" picture, eh?

----------


## mandolooter

your over 1/2 way there! Im over 200 for the first time in my life...I plan to be 175 by June 1st.

----------


## mandopete

I was 214 on January 1st - YIKES!

----------


## Bill Snyder

You skinny guys quit your bragging.

----------

154 (with Mando)

----------


## Tom C

This was from a recent rehearsal at local road side pizza joint. Harmonica/Washboard, Guitar, Banjo, Mando, Washtub. We just got a fiddle/jugs/kazoo and other obnoxious sound pattern generating objects player

----------


## Eric F.

When not playing mandolin I enjoy long, moonlit walks on the beach ... and canoeing in the bottomlands of southern Illinois.

----------


## Ken Berner

Tom C, Looks like a lot of fun jug band style!

----------


## Peter Hackman

With guitar. If that ain't groundhog, I'll be durned:

----------


## Peter Hackman

And mandolin (yes, I like to hear it).

----------


## Windflite

Our last performance as the 'Heartbreak Mountain Bluegrass Band'. #We decided that being a 'band' was way too much work and reduced our relationship to 'jam buddies!' #

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Great lookin' bunch of Folks! I promise to join the fray as soon as I find a picture of me playing my mando.

----------


## mandopete

Hey Andy - you expecting a call on your cell phone during the gig?

&lt;grins&gt;

----------


## Peter Hackman

> Great lookin' bunch of Folks! I promise to join the fray as soon as I find a picture of me playing my mando.


Meanwhile here's a picture of your signature:

----------


## Windflite

> Posted: Mar. 16 2007, 17:30 #
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hey Andy - you expecting a call on your cell phone during the gig?
> 
> &lt;grins&gt;


Not real professional, eh? #Oh well, at least I turned it to silent! #

----------


## mandopete

Set phazers to stun Captain!

----------


## Jon Hall

Our band,Camino Real, was playing at the 2004 Americana festival in Nacogdoches TX. I'm playing an arch top OM made by Tony Sutherland (see eye candy for a better photo).

----------


## Jon Hall

If followed the directions but the photo didn't post. Any suggestions?

----------


## mandopete

Try a different angle?

(sorry)

----------


## Jon Hall

I'll try this again. I compressed the photo.

----------


## Sitka

Is that a 3pt. octave? Who made it? 
That looks really nice!

Micah

----------


## Jon Hall

Micah

Tony Sutherland made it Mike Mandrell. The banjer player, Charlie Jones, bought it from Mike. It has a carved top and back. The sides and back are koa. The top was cut from a log they found dropped across a small ravine. They counted the annual rings and the tree was over 300 years old. There's a much better picture of this instrument in the eye candy section of the cafe.

----------


## mandolin123

Here we go, me in the studio last year. We are going back for our 9th CD next week.

----------


## mandopete

Is that an AT-4033 on the mandolin? 9 CD's - that's a boatload!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Hey! My dogs made it into the local paper!

Wilma and Monty in action!

----------


## mandopete

That's cool - usually dogs "do it" on the paper.

(sorry, I couldn't resist)

----------


## JEStanek

Cool photo. #Was the shutter click preceded by a coconut like thunk of dog skulls?

Jamie

----------


## Michael H Geimer

'THUNK!' ... that's pretty much how it goes. Last week Monty flipped completely over in mid-air, and came down right on top of Wilma. Game Over!

Those two are serious acrobats.

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> In honor of this thread's 4th birthday I guess I should post an updated picture. #Here's the most recent I could find. #For some odd reason this always reminds me of a Bill Monroe pose, I don't know why. 
> 
> ...and also bear in mind this was 22 pounds ago!


um.. no.

----------


## mandopete

Um, yes.

----------


## croonerexpress

here i am at my last gig. at the moment we're called Athens City Limits. and i'm holding my weber aspen #2.

by the way thats the coolest "kegerator" i've ever seen behind us.

----------


## cooper4205

here's some pics i took of Adam Steffey's visit to my bluegrass seminar class at ETSU today.

he talked and fielded questions for a little over an hour. just a great guy, went out of his way to talk to everyone. you would never know by hearing him talk that he is one today's best players, no ego at all and he's seems really down to earth. (sorry about the fuzzy pic, the lighting wasn't very cooperative)

----------


## cooper4205

he even handed me the Daley without asking, got to pick a few fiddle tunes- funny though i didn't sound anything like him!

----------


## Markelberry

how did you like the Daley?

----------


## cooper4205

> how did you like the Daley?


that thing was awesome. it's got a satin finish that reminds me of my F2's. the neck was nice, a little v, but not too much and the finish was left off. playabilty was excellent, his action was a little higher than i though it would be but it had the bigger fret.

great tone- it had that really hollow, kinda woody tone to it, which i like very much. it had plenty of volume, but wasn't brash sounding or jangly. just a really nice mandolin, i can see why he bought it.

and it has one of the best scrolls i've seen.

----------


## mandolin123

> Is that an AT-4033 on the mandolin? #9 CD's - that's a boatload!


Pretty sure it is. it sounds great.

----------


## mandopete

That's an interesting tailpiece on the Daley, I've never seen one like it.

Adam's looking like he's dropped a few too!

----------


## JEStanek

As I scroll down the page the last picture of Adam's mandolin looks like it has two scrolls... I gotta slow down... Crazy cables.

Jamie

----------


## mandolooter

Nice looking mando...matching color combo of case and pick too!

----------


## Kevin K

The tailpiece is one of those slide on Price without the cover.

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> In honor of this thread's 4th birthday I guess I should post an updated picture. #Here's the most recent I could find. #For some odd reason this always reminds me of a Bill Monroe pose, I don't know why. 
> 
> ...and also bear in mind this was 22 pounds ago!


Just stopped by your website I liked your tunes
especially bear creek. Great pickin little guy!

lol just playin.

----------


## DanielS

From the hills of Arkansas, where the sweat comes out in the morning and stays all night...

Humid! 

I'm actually from Kentucky, though. That picture was taken on vacation.

----------


## mandolooter

the shirtless pickers have arrived at the Cafe!  Some folks have been dreading this...  
Where ya from in Kentuck? Im from London.

----------


## JEStanek

Dude!

----------


## Bill Snyder

DanielS since the belt obviously isn't working you might want to try some suspenders. They might work better at keeping your pants up.  
Then again maybe thats the way they wear them in Kentucky.

----------


## JEStanek

That reminded me of my favorite bugs bunny cartoon!

----------


## John Hill

Kinda looks like Rumspringa mixed with a healthy dose of 'shine there Daniel!

----------


## DanielS

haha, thanks for the laughs, I enjoyed you responses. I'm from Louisville, KY, and I'll try to salvage my (and my state's) image... 

It waaaas really hot, though... I promise!

----------


## Markelberry

> haha, thanks for the laughs, I enjoyed you responses. I'm from Louisville, KY, and I'll try to salvage my (and my state's) image... 
> 
> It waaaas really hot, though... I promise! #


Were you at Itchin to Pick you look like a picker I was watchin downstairs in the lobby bout 1100pm Saturday evening?

----------


## DryBones

Just when the few lefties here are starting to get accepted by "the Others" you go a do THAT...GOOD GAWD!  #

----------


## DanielS

> Were you at Itchin to Pick you look like a picker I was watchin downstairs in the lobby bout 1100pm Saturday evening?


Yeah! I was down there til about 5 in the morning. That was a great little happening. Did you do some picking?

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Playing in a Coffee shop with 'Folklure'.

----------


## Markelberry

> Originally Posted by  (Markelberry @ April 06 2007, 17:24)
> 
> Were you at Itchin to Pick you look like a picker I was watchin downstairs in the lobby bout 1100pm Saturday evening?
> 
> 
> Yeah! I was down there til about 5 in the morning. That was a great little happening. Did you do some picking?


yes I did my buddy and bass player in our band I believe sat in on your jam,I did pick and visited alot,I met Mike Lilly and Wendy Miller of The Lonesome Ramblers WOW!!! That boy can pick the 5,about as good as I ever heard. Wendy was also a very fine mandolin player.

----------


## Gibson A5

This was at a wedding I was forced to play at! #I'm the one playing the rather Large 4 string mandolin that's upright! The beautiful young lady beside me is Sandy, famous Virginia Beach Symphony player and Hot Bluegrass fiddler.
Bill P.

----------


## Jim Rowland

I can't believe you were forced to play,Bill. You look so gloriously happy.
Jim

----------


## Brian Baker

Speaking of gloriously happy, here's me looking "glad-to-be-here"...

Note the furiously flailing right hand...faster than the shutter speed, ha! 

 

Brian

----------


## MandoSquirrel

I was wondering about that hairstyle, then I realized some fiddler's headstock was glued on it!

----------


## Brian Baker

Its my natural curl...  

Brian

----------


## mandopete

A whole month and no new photo's?

Okay, here I am in sunny Puerta Vallarta wearing my favorite tee shirt...

----------


## JEStanek

Mandopink! Lucky guy.

----------


## mandodude

O.K. Pete... since it's been _over three years_ since I first posted in this thread, I'll go again.

Hey... and check it out! This time, *no horse costume!*

----------


## mandopete

Hey, I used to be in a band called Horse Costume, how ironic!

----------


## Joe F

Mandopete,
My daughter was in Puerta Vallarta a month ago. #Are you going to come home with a sunburn and your hair in cornrows, like she did? #

----------


## mandopete

Ummm, no.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I love my Collings T as well!

----------


## mingusb1

A little bluegrass for "Crawfest 7" outside of Raleigh. 400# of fresh crawdads!

Z

----------


## Wesley

Now I'm wondering - what are y'all looking at? 

{Youbetcha I was born in Minnesota and moved south as quick as I could!}

----------


## Tom C

No mics either. How Dey Do Dat?

----------


## John Rosett

They're looking at the 400# of crawdads, and thinking to themselves, "Why didn't we eat before we started playing?"

----------


## mingusb1

"Why didn't we eat before we started playing?"

Yeah, that's it! And after we wrapped-up the music, boy did we eat!! Worked up an appetite projecting the sound with no amplification. Really had to "sing out"!

Z

----------


## AlanN

Lookin good, Zach

----------


## travers chandler

With the Eastman:



With my band Avery County and Bulldog #21

----------


## mandopete

> A little bluegrass for "Crawfest 7" outside of Raleigh. #400# of fresh crawdads!


Bite the head - suck the tail!

----------


## mandopete

> With the Eastman:


Travers - you playing with Karl Shifflett now?

----------


## hanknc

> With the Eastman:


That Eastman sounds thin and tinny to me.

----------


## travers chandler

LOL Hank......

Yeah Pete....I needed more money to throw into my band....nothing like continuing to throw money away...lol

----------


## mandopete

Outstanding Dude!

----------


## JeffD

> Now I'm wondering - what are y'all looking at?


Kind of looks as if there might be a plane crash just over the horizon behind the audience.

----------


## mingusb1

Here's what we were ogling!

----------


## JEStanek

Oh MAN! That looks great.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

Big Fun!

----------


## first string

Yep, that's what I call living.

----------


## Jonathan James

Guess it's an acquired taste. I'd have a hard time eating something we caught as kids down at the creek...

----------


## Michael Gowell

Here in Maine the lobstermen refer to their catch as "bugs". #Hate to think of what those southern crawfishers call theirs.

----------


## JEStanek

You can eat dang near anything boiled spring water with Old Bay and washed down with Pabst Blue Ribbon!

Jamie

----------


## bgjunkie

We have a crawfish boil every year at our house. We got up to 125 lbs one year, but were down to 66 this year. Nothin like 'em. Add some cold beer and some good pickin', boy oh boy life is good.

----------


## Ken Berner

Those critters are called mud bugs down this way in LA (Lower Alabama). I don't care what you call 'em; next time call me!!!!!

----------


## mandopete

Me too! Crawdads and Dixie Beer - thems good eats.

----------


## Wesley

But if you saw one of those critters running around your house you'd spray 'em with Raid!

----------


## jeffshuniak

duh

----------


## squirrelabama

My Alter ego, Billy Zoom II. Couldnt find any with a mando in hand....

----------


## hernbone

With the primary instrument, although this particular one is sold

----------


## hernbone

And with the Lorton now in the classifieds

----------


## hernbone

Another with the current guitar and a soon to be famous banjo player who doesn't even acknowledge me anymore

----------


## bgjunkie

Here is one of me and a buddy doing some pickin at my crawfish boil. (That's me and my F-9)

----------


## mandopete

> My Alter ego, Billy Zoom II.


Where's John Doe and Exene?

----------


## squirrelabama

Unfortunately my wife's camera ran out of juice shortly after that shot, but Exene was to my immediate left, and John was to her far left. Fun tribute band called "Gimme an X" Unfortunately our Exene was dating our DJ Bonebreak, and in true X form, had a nasty break up, thus ending the band....for now. Still got my sparkel jet though!!

----------


## Ken Berner

Whatcha doin' in Nawlins? Only time I stayed in the Roosevelt Hotel was in '47 on my way to Puerto Rico; great photo!

----------


## JeffD

> You can eat dang near anything boiled spring water with Old Bay and washed down with Pabst Blue Ribbon!
> 
> Jamie


ain't that the truth.

----------


## ira

this past saturday night with my band of dads playing the mamapalooza festival at arlene's grocery in downtown nyc.
ira

----------


## Usonian

Yesterday morning on the front porch:

----------


## JEStanek

Dawg music is the best.

Jamie

----------


## entau

My 7 month old daughter Lillian playing fingerstyle on the Peterson cittern
she's not allowed to hold picks yets so....



entau

----------


## odiepiker

My recently re-necked Gallatin (and my all-orignal wife)..

----------


## odiepiker

It's "all resonator - all the time!"..

----------


## Jon Hall

I just had a photo taken for a gig flyer so I thought I'd share it.

----------


## Arnt

Not exactly a picture of myself, but here's my 4 year old playing a cookie tin mandolin I made for him. For some reason he insists playing lefty even though he is right handed...

----------


## Jon Hall

Well...that didn't work the first time. I'll try it again.

----------


## Ken Berner

Arnt, That picture is priceless! I doubt that I look that intent when practicing; thanks for sharing it with us.

----------


## DryBones

Arnt,
Time to order him a lefty Mid-Mo/Big Muddy.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Jason I can't imagine Arnt ordering anything but maybe hardware and wood. He makes some beautiful mandolins and guitars.

----------


## mandopete

Man, this thread is getting dangerously close to 100 pages!

Had a really fun jam session last weekend. Our good friend Rolf Johaneson (seated left) has been going through some tough times and we thought a little bluegrass would help him out. This was a really fun jam for me as I got to play some "traditional" bluegrass with some fantastic players.

Left to right - Me (and the Collings MF-5), Sharon Messina on bass (she used to play with the great NW bluegrass band called Crossfire), Gary Olson on guitar (this guy knows more bluegrass songs than anyone I know), Steve Bickle on fiddle (he used to be in Crossfire and City Limits and he really cooks on fiddle) and Harley Bray on banjo (you know, The Bray Brothers).

Playing with Harley was quite an honor for me. As a mandolin player in bluegrass it's a blast to get to play with such a fine banjo player, like a great drummer in a rock band.

----------


## martinedwards

Ah go on then.....

here's a bunch of us a t a church social a while back doing a Clancy Brothers skit

I'm on the left with the original mandonaught.

----------


## DryBones

> Jason I can't imagine Arnt ordering anything but maybe hardware and wood. He makes some beautiful mandolins and guitars.


I had no idea, does he have a website for us to check out his stuff?

----------


## Arnt

Hi Jason, no I don't have a web site yet. I post pictures of some of my instruments on various instrument builder forums from time to time, I'm guessing that's where Bill have seen them (thanks for the compliment, BTW!). I have some pictures of a guitar bouzouki over in the "CBOM" section of this forum now, check it out.

Rian Guitar Bouzouki

----------


## Daniel1975

Arnt,
That is a really nice looking zouk. I especially like the inlay!

----------


## jasona

Great photos all! I thought, since its been several years since I posted a picture (and that with the Kentucky!) I should give it another go. Here's me and a friend playing in the badlands of Alberta.

----------


## Bill Snyder

If I am not getting Arnt mixed up with someone else the first mandolin of his I saw pictures of was made from old material out of a house he was living in. The top and back were several pieces each but it looked good.

----------


## Arnt

Bill, I can't believe you remember that old mando it's what, 5 years? old now. Luckily most houses up here are made of spruce, picea abies. My house was built in 1937, made from wood logged right at the site, and several rebuilding projects have left me with a lifetime supply of bracing material. That mando was made with spruce and maple pieces from the redecorating scrap bin; a truly home made project &lt;sorry about the lame pun  &gt;.

----------


## martinedwards

Hey Arnt, thats the WABI SABI attitude, right?

I'd much rather have an instrument made from salvaged wood with a story than kill a new tree.......

----------


## Arnt

Martin, I usually buy my wood from tone wood vendors, so I am probably as guilty as the next guy for killing trees for instruments. I wish it was easier to obtain quality woods locally though, we have lots of wood up here but finding good pieces that are large enough for instruments is rare.

I had to go to Wikipedia to see what WABI SABI was all about. Here is what I found: "It (wabi-sabi) nurtures all that is authentic by acknowledging three simple realities: nothing lasts, nothing is finished, and nothing is perfect." I guess that pretty much sums up my how I feel about my instruments, so in a way you are right!  

Hey, this thread is about posting pictures of yourself playing, right? I am not much a mandolin player, but I have played guitar for most of my life. Here is an old one from a crazy rockabilly band I was in; we had several of these projected on the wall behind the stage when we played. I'm "Dusty" in the picture, but these days I should probably be "Rusty"!

----------


## Ken Berner

Arnt, I thought that was ol' Roy Orbison for a minute! My old eyes must be failing me again. Would you be willing to post pictures of your mandolins for us on occasion?

----------


## Fred Keller

Well, since I had a chance at being first post of page 100, I figured I'd better dig for a presentable pic of my self and band. Here's us a summer or two ago in Minneapolis.

----------


## John Hill

Hey Fred, I think I saw you all years ago when I was living in St. Paul. Did you ever play the MN Bleugrass Festival up nort of Minneapolis? I remember seeing The Wilders (great, great show) and the Front Porch Swingin' Liquor Pigs which reminds me of The Whistle Pigs.

----------


## Fred Keller

Hey MN John:

Are you talking about the Lakes BG Fest in Bemidji? If so, yes--we did it a couple years running. If you mean the MBOTMA fest they used to hold near Elk River (now moved SW of Saint Cloud), then that wasn't us. We just did that one for the first time last August.

Problem is, I don't remember being part of the same billing as The Wilders and the FPSLP's

----------


## danb

This thread needs more pictures of pudgy unix admins

----------


## cooper4205

that's a big glass of apple juice ya got there, Dan!

----------


## danb

English pint glass, but regrettably a pint of Lager. I must have been suffering a temporary lapse of reason

----------


## first string

> English pint glass, but regrettably a pint of Lager. I must have been suffering a temporary lapse of reason


Hey, there's nothing wrong with the occasional pint of Lager. After all, you can't always be drinking Trappist Rochefort...At least I don't think you can.

----------


## Chippster

With my current band Next of Kin playing on the Gimme Three Days cruise last January and a couple years ago when i Merle was nice enough to close for my band.

----------


## Chippster

Sorry, first pic didn't get on there, here's the band when Skynyrd closed for us.

----------


## John Hill

> Hey MN John:
> 
> Are you talking about the Lakes BG Fest in Bemidji? If so, yes--we did it a couple years running. If you mean the MBOTMA fest they used to hold near Elk River (now moved SW of Saint Cloud), then that wasn't us. We just did that one for the first time last August.
> 
> Problem is, I don't remember being part of the same billing as The Wilders and the FPSLP's


MBOTMA. That's the one. Sorry for the mixup but I was at that one about 5 years ago...too many brain cells died since then!

----------


## John Hill

> This thread needs more pictures of pudgy unix admins


What other kind of unix admins are there?


I kid, I kid.

----------


## hip

> This thread needs more pictures of pudgy unix admins


You're not a unix admin. You're not wearing suspenders!

----------


## offduty

Like Arnt said "it's not a picture of me" but this is a picture of my #1 fan.

----------


## tango_grass

Any caption ideas?

----------


## Jerry Byers

Have paddle, where's my canoe?

----------


## tango_grass

> Have paddle, where's my canoe? #


 

Actually it looks like the canoe left me behind.

----------


## billhay4

Hey, Bill, your forgot something.

----------


## JEStanek

This is where they said the beginner jam was going to be...
Man! I left the tuner in the car...

----------


## rhetoric

"There are no extant photographs of Moses parting the Red Sea with his staff, but as this photograph documents, we know he made several unsuccessful attempts with his mandolin.

----------

This is your brain on drugs. Any questions?

----------


## tango_grass

#  

Those are pretty funny. # I took that at Fort Flagler, WA. #Saw the bluff looking over Puget Sound and thought it would be a cool idea for a picture.

I'm not quite sure about drugs though

----------


## Joe F

"Tennis, anyone?"

----------


## mandopete

Looks like it could be a scene from the T.V. show "Lost".

Hey we're now at 100 pages and counting - Yipee!

----------


## Steve Hinde

Can I catch a ride to Ireland?

Steve

----------


## John Rosett

Wait!! I left my case on the boat!

----------


## jferg9

Here is my buddy Dan &reg; and I (L) doing our dueling mandos in Nome, AK.....fun times had by all.

----------


## swiba

"Hey! You forgot your pacrim!"

Sorry I just could not resist that one

----------


## mandopete

> Here is my buddy Dan ® and I (L) doing our dueling mandos in Nome, AK.....fun times had by all.


Looks like the Sasquatch Brothers!

----------


## Ken Berner

Which one is the gnome?

----------


## jferg9

Yes indeed..........definitely look like the Sasquatch bros.....:-)
All the acts that night were dressed in some pretty crazy get ups.......but that is Nome....:-).

----------


## Brian Baker

Bobby and me...

- Brian Baker

----------


## tango_grass

> Wait!! I left my case on the boat!


How about,

Wait!!! I left my tuner on the Boat!!



2501st post!!!

----------


## Keith Miller

Attached Image
"are you lot trying to tell me somthing! "

----------


## bud

Here is a photo from our recent cd release party at the Cook Shack in Union Grove, NC. #Thanks Jane for the photo. #You can see more at her webpage. #

http://www.elmstreetdesigns.com/mistyriverband.htm

Bud Martin
http://www.mrbbluegrass.com

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Hey, Bud!

Thanks for the picture. I have been working on my family tree and Union Grove is where I've traced back to 1785. One of the Henderson's of that area. I walked the graveyards around the town there and I think I'm related to most of the population there, somehow.  

Makes me feel like I just got a picture from "home". Greetings from Jacksonville, FL. Thanks soooo much!

----------


## bud

Al, glad you enjoyed the photos. I'm not originally from this area but most of the folks in the band grew up in the area. You'll need to get up for the Fiddler's Grove festival sometime. Here is a link.

http://www.fiddlersgrove.com/

Bud Martin
http://www.mrbbluegrass.com

----------


## jah

> Here is a photo from our recent cd release party at the Cook Shack in Union Grove, NC. #Thanks Jane for the photo. #You can see more at her webpage. #
> 
> Bud Martin



Great music last week at the Cook Shack with Bud and the rest of the Misty River Band!

Jane

----------


## Petary791

The day I got it.

----------


## Martin Jonas

This is our mando ensemble, playing at the annual dinner of the Italian Club at Hoylake, Merseyside, a couple of weeks ago. That's me with my Embergher on the right of the front row, and Cafe member Fliss with her Calace first from left in the second row. Good fun gig!

Martin

----------


## Bertram Henze

That looks like a Fylde OM in the back...

Bertram

----------


## Martin Jonas

Not quite, it's an early Japanese Saga (Ozark-branded, but probably the same that was sold as Trinity College elsewhere). Very nice OM, actually.

Martin

----------


## JeffD

Looks like a fun group.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, but can it really be bluegrass without a banjo?

(I'm just kidding)

----------


## Lou Scuderi

Me and my new (ok, it's new to me, the instrument is actually from '95) Old Wave. This little guy has amazing volume and absolutely KILLER tone! Couldn't ask for a better instrument for the price!

If you look closely, you'll notice my poor, neglected Mid Mo in the background.

----------


## Gibson A5

Though I normally play the mando, here is a pic of me and Brian T. (on mando) at a roughly 5 hour gig a while back where I was forced to play the banjo and dobro the entire time! Brian at least got to play the guitar some. #Yes that's me with the dreded banjo.

----------


## Gibson A5

A closer shot

----------


## Gibson A5

Me doing a solo performance a few years back on my A5 Gibson.
Bill P.

----------


## Gibson A5

What the heck, one more.
Bill P.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

I think you look better with the A-5. Then again, what do either of us care what I think of your looks?

----------


## Gibson A5

MandoSquirrel, thanks for caring. I feel better with a mando in my hands. Everyone, whether or not they admit it, does care what others think of their looks. I have lost the beard and the banjo since the pictures, I still play the dobro some. I guess I should post an updated picture with me and one of my own custom built mandos. I'm not sure there's hope for Brian T. though.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Well, at least he was accesorized optimally: Mandolin in hands.

----------


## andrew gates

This is the musician in the family when he is actually awake playing his Lewis Mandolin... Must be 2 in the morning!

 # # # SCOTT GATES #

----------


## andrew gates

This is the musician in the family when he is actually awake playing his Lewis Mandolin... Must be 2 in the morning!

 # # #SCOTT GATES #  

and now the picture.... (embarassed)

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Andrew, I've seen those Youtube clips and Scott has some serious chops. What a great musician. You've got to be one proud dad.

----------


## andrew gates

> Andrew, I've seen those Youtube clips and Scott has some serious chops. What a great musician. You've got to be one proud dad.


[QUOTE]

He keeps us hopping that is for sure, best part is he is a good kid and his head is normal sized...

Heading to IBMA this year again, are you going?

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I don't know if I'll swing it this year or not--just dropped some big bucks on a new mando---that might put me over the limit with the wife. Well, maybe...

----------


## Calvin

> Guess which one is me. This is my band ,One Lucky Guy.


I like that up right!

----------


## Laws_DanielaK

This is my Self, Sept.'06. (If I can Up-Load Photo !)

----------


## Laws_DanielaK

TRYing to Up-Load Pic of my Mandolin (& Fife !)

----------


## Joe F

First time ever on stage for me! #"Temporary String Band" playing our first gig at a coffee shop last night in St. Paul. #That's me on the left, with my trusty old 1980s Kentucky KM-200S.

----------


## Laws_DanielaK

I Spotted this really neat ! Photo of a (Bowl-)Shaped Mandolin Hand-Made out of un-likely parts & pieces. 
The Body was created out of a Can from a 3# Ham. Hence, the Creator dubbed his Mando : a " Hamdolin " !!! # #The Neck was Created from a Carved-down Chunk of Walnut wood , and the Frets, from 
Penny-Nails. The Tuning Pegs, from Nuts & Bolts from a HardWare Store. #

----------


## John Rosett

With that mandolin, you could start a porkestra!

----------


## Django Fret

> With that mandolin, you could start a porkestra!


Yeah, but after a while, I bet it sound very boaring...

----------


## ourgang

Probably pretty helpful for the player with a tin ear.

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Ah, y'all are a bunch of hams, now can it!

----------


## Ken Berner

It is obvious by the picture that "you cannot make a silk purse out of a sow's ear". 'Nuff said!

----------


## gh_mando

I look a bit serious, but I enjoy pickin' my Rattlesnake.

----------


## Laws_DanielaK

I'm pleased that y'all are so vastly entertained! As for my Self, I SERIOUSLY LOVE that FUNKY Looking 'Americana' Instrument. If I thought the Creator could be persuaded to let go of His Creation, His personal 'Hamdolin', I'd promptly Contact Him, and ask: What is His asking price, that I might purchase the 'Hamdolin'? ... On another Topic : What is y'all's Opinion of an 'External Disc' which is applied per Sticky Adhesive Contact-side, as an Acoustic 'Pick-Up' for a Mandolin ? to augment my Mandolin to a Quasi- Acoustic-Electric Mandolin ? Permittable ? or: Ill-Advised ? ... I am new to this Forum Community. I've had an 'Austin'-make, Flat-back Mando for about 2 or 3 yrs. I've finally figured out my 'problem' I've had w/ it : "The Action" was wrong ; I needed to Adjust the Bridge's Height & Level, per the Screws of the Bridge. That done, now my Mando Frets more easily and Sounds cleanly. I have ordered (ought to have it by Wednesd. coming) : 2 Instructional BOOKS w/ a DVD & 4 'Jam Along' CD's. ($75.) (I was tutored in Piano back in Hi Sch, '68-'70. I'm familiar w/ Musical Notation.) Last night, I wrote out in Mandolin Tablature the music for Beethoven's "Ode to Joy" & Elvis' "Love Me Tender". And I 'Cross-Picked the Music, and the Songs WERE! Recognizable ! So I AM encouraged to Continue & Learn & Master My Mandolin ! ... again : the Q re: 'Pick-up's.

----------


## ourgang

I'd like to have it myself. I understand it has a great "pork" chop.

----------


## Cary Fagan

I haven't posted a picture for a long time.

A couple of weeks ago we were vacationing in Sonoma, Calif. At the Sabastiani Winery the David Thom Band was going to perform in the courtyard but we couldn't stay long enough to hear them. The guitar player (who was subbing) got there first and he let me try his mandolin (Italian name, the same kind that Grisman's been playing) and we picked Bluegrass Stomp together. He was playing, I think, a 1944 Martin. Anyone happen to know his name? When the band showed up I had a nice chat with fiddler Paul Shelasky, who a friend of mine had studied with. I'm always amazed how friendly bluegrass musicians are. Meeting them made my day.

----------


## JEStanek

Giacomel mandolin very distinctive looking.

Jamie

----------


## Bill Snyder

> ... got there first and he let me try his mandolin (Italian name, the same kind that Grisman's been playing) ...


That would be a Giacomel.

While I was looking for the website Jamie beat me to the punch. #

----------


## danb

and I bet that guy in the picture is Lowell Levinger

----------


## Cary Fagan

Thanks for the name of the mandolin and the player. Yes, a search proves it was Lowell Levenger. I enjoyed meeting him.

----------


## AlanN

A few pics back, the lady bass player is on a Beatle bass, how about that?

----------


## Joe F

Yep, she plays a McCartney-style Hofner bass, albeit a right-handed model.

----------


## midnightmando

Playing (on left) w/ Wake Frankfield at the Baggot Inn, NYC.

----------


## Bill James

Cool...I thought maybe Frank was breaking tradition with the white tape on the headstock instead of black. Then I realized that to Frank...that is black!

----------


## Calvin

> Yep, she plays a McCartney-style Hofner bass, albeit a right-handed model.


He sure does!  And Mandolin.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> and I bet that guy in the picture is Lowell Levinger


I wondered from the pic & location(& the fact that he had a Giacomel) if that might be Lowell; interesting non mando historical trivia, he was "Banana" with the Youngbloods, known for the hit single of "Get Together". I'm sure Dan & lot's of others know, but I figured some of the Youngun's here might not know he used to be sort of famous.

----------


## woodwizard

Although I have been going to Mandolin Cafe for a long long time I am a new member to posting and I thought I would try for the first time to post a picture of me and my Goldrush. Hope it works.

----------


## woodwizard

It worked! COOL! Here's the back.

----------


## swampy

Here's my guy with his Cookie tin 4 string. Don't worry it only looks like a banjo,I keep it tuned in fifths.

----------


## DryBones

My new JBovier and me 30 lbs lighter since November

----------


## swampy

And here's me with the same 4 string. I'm not about to take my only axe with me up the mountain, even if its a junker.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Awesome, Nate. That territory looks awfully familiar. Hardly a junker, by the way.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Also...I hate to say it, but he's got his ring and pinky finger planted like he's about to picks some Scruggs. Be afraid.

----------


## Steve Hinde

Saturday afternoon in heaven. Oh, it is Iowa.

Steve

----------


## Bill Snyder

Steve is that a mirror in your hand?

----------


## tango_grass

> Although I have been going to Mandolin Cafe for a long long time I am a new member to posting and I thought I would try for the first time to post a picture of me and my Goldrush. Hope it works.


I am jealous....that is a beautiful Mandolin!!! My dream mando..

----------


## Gibson A5

Drybones, how did you loose the weight? Did you start eating "Right Handed"? I need to loose at least that much my self.
Bill P.

----------


## Steve Hinde

Yes it is. The guy taking the picture wanted to see the tonebars. That's his archtop in the picture. Replaced the back and fixed a crack in the top.

Steve

----------


## DryBones

> Drybones, how did you loose the weight? #Did you start eating "Right Handed"? #I need to loose at least that much my self.
> Bill P.


Bill, 
My doctor told me I had this little thing called Type II Diabetes and that I needed to change my diet and get some exercise (along with a couple pills a day)if I wanted to stay on the planet a while longer!   So no more sugar or drive thru food most of the time, no more sugar loaded soda pop, really have to watch the carb intake big time (carbs convert to sugar) and 30-60 minutes walking on the treadmill 3-5 times a week. That's my recipe for the weight loss. now I have to figure out what to do with the leftover skin.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> really have to watch the carb intake big time (carbs convert to sugar)


I cut out the bad carbs and lost 60 pounds in 2001. I only managed to get 10 of it back. It does take a lifestyle change to keep it off though. Instead of eating now I play the mandolin.

----------


## Eric F.

Hey Swampy, too bad your kid's not, you know, cute or anything. Jeez, is that little guy adorable or what?? Plays up the neck pretty good, too, I see!

----------


## JeffD

> Here's my guy with his Cookie tin 4 string. Don't worry it only looks like a banjo,I keep it tuned in fifths.


He is a pinky planter for sure.

----------


## swampy

Thanks for noticing Eric.

Jeff, lets hope the pinky planting is just a phase. Of course it could be worse, he could be a drummer.

----------


## Gibson A5

Jason , great going. I'm a "Type II on pills also" trying not to be a type one. I cut my carbs to almost nothing, but I haven't got that "exercise" thing perfected yet  
Bill P.

----------


## DryBones

> Jason , great going. #I'm a "Type II on pills also" trying not to be a type one. #I cut my carbs to almost nothing, but I haven't got that "exercise" thing perfected yet  
> Bill P.


Bill, 
I think we talked about this before.  I have heard that building a left hand mandolin and then giving it to a fellow diabetic who plays left hand will almost certainly cure your affliction.

----------


## Gibson A5

Jason, if I thought it would really work, I'd build you Two custom Lefty mandos to cure it!
Bill P.

----------


## JeffD

> Saturday afternoon in heaven. Oh, it is Iowa.
> 
> Steve


MIght not be heaven, but you can see it from there.

----------


## DryBones

> Originally Posted by  (masamando @ July 18 2007, 19:53)
> 
> Saturday afternoon in heaven. Oh, it is Iowa.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> MIght not be heaven, but you can see it from there.


"If you build it, They will come."

----------


## bryengland

This is a standard size mandolin made by Custom Inlay. Made in Caneyville Ky right up the road from rosine. This one is owned by Eric Allen. kymandolin59 on mandolin cafe. Check these out. There is a video post on here of it being played by Eric and Jeff Morris. Check out our site. www.custominlay.com Thanks.

----------


## bryengland

Here is the top of it. Thanks for looking.

----------


## mandopete

Bryan - you look just like an F-5 mandolin!

----------


## kymandolin59

bryan posted this on the wrong page. this is my mando i have had for about a month. if you go to his web site you can hear it. i will e-mail bryan to get him to move this.

----------


## DryBones

these new guys...always messing up our message board...LOL  
nice mando BTW!

----------


## kymandolin59

hey man is your bovier the satin carmel finish?

----------


## DryBones

yep, the one and only lefty of its kind...so far.

----------


## bryengland

Can you send me a link to the correct place to post it?

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

One Man Orchestra... or at least a multi instruments carrier...

----------


## blawson

> This thread needs more pictures of pudgy unix admins



Dan -- from another *nix proselytizer, you can appreciate this photo I've had hanging around, appropriately titled "Binary Bluegrass".

----------


## Scott Tichenor

First post in this thread for me... I think. Any guesses where I am (no, a Rhino's mouth isn't the correct answer)? Ted, Dan, Jason, no telling.

----------


## blawson

> First post in this thread for me... I think. Any guesses where I am (no, a Rhino's mouth isn't the correct answer)? Ted, Dan, Jason, no telling.


Taking the oral qualifying exams for your degree?

----------


## Chris Baird

"no, a Rhino's mouth isn't the correct answer"

A hippo's mouth.

----------


## JEStanek

A chomp away from paradise and no more whiny e-mails....
Looks like a hippo to me too...
Jamie

----------


## Ken Berner

Cutting your "eye-teeth"? By the way, which ones are they?

----------


## Joe Parker

Karaoke nite at the "Hippo"drome? Here is my first post in this thread. That's me on the right with my Father's Day gift this year.The guy on the left wanted his picture taken with me for some strange reason. JPP

----------


## blawson

> That's me on the right with my Father's Day gift this year.


Oh for everyone to have kids such as yours...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> "no, a Rhino's mouth isn't the correct answer"
> 
> A hippo's mouth.


Dangit, now I remember why I mostly quit posting on this thing.

----------


## themandomon

Here's a picture of some controled screaming and my Michael Lewis mandolin.My Webpage

----------


## themandomon

Sorry... On the website is a picture of my Fletcher Brock mando.
My Webpage

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Hey Frank! Nice to have you around. That last CD is just fantastic. Good to have you around.

----------


## Keith Miller

a laid back moment this summer  a day it did not rain !

----------


## Andrew Lewis

Here's one from Camp Bluegrass last week with Roland White...

----------


## mandopete

Nice Red Sox hat too!

----------


## Andrew Lewis

Despite the fact that I'm from Fort Worth, I've been a Red Sox fan since I was a little kid. Go Sox!

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Here I am with my band The Licking County Hot Lix... #That's a 2007 Collings MT with a gloss top. #

----------


## DryBones

Just got myself "Simpsonized" thought I would share it.

----------


## Bing Cullen

> Although I have been going to Mandolin Cafe for a long long time I am a new member to posting and I thought I would try for the first time to post a picture of me and my Goldrush. Hope it works.


you don't work in mall around December do you?

----------


## mandopete

> Despite the fact that I'm from Fort Worth, I've been a Red Sox fan since I was a little kid. Go Sox!


Despite the fact that I'm from Los Angeles and now live in Seattle, I've been a Red Sox fan since 1975 when the greatest World Series set was carried out between the Boston Red Sox and the Cincinatti Reds...until the 2004 World Series that is!

P.S. - I'm now on my third hat!

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Here's me lookin' shabby. That's my June 2007 Weber Fern: red spruce top, custom neck, one-piece back, peral nut.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I can't remember if I've contributed to this thread before, but if I have it's been a while so...

Here's one of me backing SF based singer-songwriter, Doug Boyd, at the Velo Rouge Cafe last Sunday. Umm, yeah. That's me on the mandolin. 

Daniel

----------


## mandopete

Okay, here's a new on of me with my band *Stay Tuned* playing at last weekend's *Adventure Bluegrass* festival in Stevenson, WA.

...40 lbs. lighter, new specs and a new cowboy shirt - #playing my Collings MF-5R and that's Terry O'Brien on the Martin D18 Golden Era.

----------


## Andrew Lewis

Those shirts look sharp!

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, it's always a funny thing when it comes to band attire. We've been though several revisions - shirt & tie, sportcoats, Hawaiian shirt and now the cowboy shirts. I really like this look and hopefully we'll stick with it.

----------


## blawson

> Originally Posted by  (DeRoy @ July 31 2007, 10:27)
> 
> Despite the fact that I'm from Fort Worth, I've been a Red Sox fan since I was a little kid. Go Sox!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - I'm now on my third hat!


I still occasionally wear my Sox cap purchased in 1985. Wore it to baseball practices in high school and college. It's split up the back now, and so sun-faded that the stiching looks gray and the B looks more like a UCLA Bruins cap.

It's funky, but still great!

----------


## mandopete

I bought #2 after the '86 World Series and I used to wear it while I mowed the lawn - man that thing got _funky_!

Bought #3 when I took my youngest son on his first visit to Fenway in 2005. #I've been wearing it at bluegrass festivals ever since. Looks like one of the kids dropped a Sharpie on it and now it has racing stripes.

I would venture to say that I see more Red Sox ballcaps than any other team logo. #Maybe we should start a new thread..."Post A Picture of Yourself Wearing a Red Sox Hat & Playing Mandolin"



GO RED SOX NATION!

----------


## Andrew Lewis

I'm heading off to Boston tomorrow for an academic conference, but I'm definitely going to visit Fenway (the team will be in Seattle this weekend, so hopefully I can take a tour).

As for hats, I have two that I switch between - the reg. navy with the B and the green one above for hunting and fishing trips - I have yet to meet a deer who's a Yank fan  

Oh, and mando content: I'm taking the Eastman so I can be sure to get in my nightly practice session...

----------


## mandopete

You can take the tour anytime, just get to the ball park early on days when the Sox are in town. Gotta check out the Green Monster!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Just got myself "Simpsonized" thought I would share it.


Thanks a lot -- that's just what I need, another way to waste time playing around on the internet.

----------


## DryBones

looking good, Jim #

----------


## labraid

Hey, has anyone seen my end mill breaker sharpener?

----------


## otterly2k

Yeah, I did it too, but it came out looking NOTHING at all like me, and no amount of tweaking it really helped.

----------


## cooper4205

I was surprised, mine actually looks like me (sorta)

----------


## labraid

> Yeah, I did it too, but it came out looking NOTHING at all like me, and no amount of tweaking it really helped.


that's coz yer one of a kind.

----------


## otterly2k

he he... true enough, Brian.
 

the dog, however, looks very much like a dog I used to have.

----------


## jasona

> First post in this thread for me... I think. Any guesses where I am (no, a Rhino's mouth isn't the correct answer)? Ted, Dan, Jason, no telling.

----------


## fatt-dad

Anybody ever been to Serpent Mound? Not sure if you can read the text of the sign I'm standing next to, but this was an earthwork made about 1,000 years ago by American Indians in the Middle-of-Nowhere, Ohio. Interesting side trip on our journey to Chicago this summer.

f-d

----------


## Scotti Adams

Hey Fatt-Dad...thats right down the road from me.

----------


## fatt-dad

Edit: The middle of nowhere and next to Scotti Adams. Had I only known I'da stopped by. . . .  Interesting country, I must say. Fun roads to drive on - if you like that feeling of your stomach on the roof of the car - ha.

f-d

----------


## John Rosett

I've never posted on this thread, but now that fatt-dad has, I guess I better.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Anybody ever been to Serpent Mound? #Not sure if you can read the text of the sign I'm standing next to, but this was an earthwork made about 1,000 years ago by American Indians in the Middle-of-Nowhere, Ohio. #Interesting side trip on our journey to Chicago this summer.
> 
> f-d


I've been there -- I used to live relatively nearby in Middle-of-Nowhere, IN.

----------


## fatt-dad

> I've never posted on this thread, but now that fatt-dad has, I guess I better.


Ah, you must have missed page 42. Lookin' good with that Weber, mandorose!

f-d

----------


## mandolooter

Yea I been to the Serpent mound...most fun ya can have in Ohio isn't it...lol!

----------


## Miko

Here's a picture of myself and my friend Yvonne, (violmando) with our matching Larson-made Stahl mandocellos.

----------


## RLPOOL

Byron Berline,The Siekers and me on bass at the Cactus Cafe in Austin last weekend. Bryon was in town for NAMM and played a Weber mandolin on a few tunes.I had a wonderful time to say the least!

----------


## ash89

Haven't posted a picture before so this is a test..

It's not me but my eldest, playing my dear departed Ibanez,
Making way for one of Keith Newells latest.

----------


## ash89

Haven't got this picture thing down yet!

----------


## ash89

Try again...

----------


## ash89

Keith's one.

----------


## ash89

Ready for strings.
I'm soon to receive it.

----------


## cooper4205

> Here's a picture of myself and my friend Yvonne, (violmando) with our matching Larson-made Stahl mandocellos.


those are sweet, do you have any sound clips. I got to play  Robert Bowlin's Larson Bros. Maurer and Euphenon a few times. They were awesome guitars, of course they sounded a whole lot better when he plays them (link). The tone those instruments have is amazing and was curious about how good their mandolin family instruments are.

----------


## Miko

Sorry, no sound clips at this time. Now that Yvonne has hers back from the luthier we're going to work up a duet and I could post a clip of that at a later date if you're interested. I can tell you that the Larson mando instruments are every bit as good sounding as their guitars. My cello, in my opinion, sounds better than a K1 or a K2. I've never had the good fortune (in both senses of that phrase) to encounter a K4, so I can't speak to that.

----------


## Ken Berner

ash89, That surely is a gas!

----------


## Sergio Lara

2002 Bush F-5

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Edit: #The middle of nowhere and next to Scotti Adams. #Had I only known I'da stopped by. . . . # Interesting country, I must say. #Fun roads to drive on - if you like that feeling of your stomach on the roof of the car - ha.
> 
> f-d


Yea..next time your in the area look me up. Brush Creek runs adjascent to Serpent Mound...Theres 800 acres that belongs to my great grand fathers family. Dont know who actually has the rights to it..wish I did.

----------


## mandomurph

This is me playing my beater Gibson A during a recent 8 day raft trip down the Grand Canyon. This spot is in a small side canyon called Blacktail Canyon just a short hike from the Colorado River. The acoustics were great, kinda like a huge tiled bathroom.

----------


## mandomurph

Trying again.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I think that's the first time I've ever heard "Gibson" and "beater" in the same sentence. Awesome picture, though. Where no mando has gone before...

----------


## mandomurph

The Gibson was apparently rescued from a fire some time ago before I bought it. The top was replaced with what looks like a near copy that is still bare wood. New tuners were put on upside down and an adjustable bridge was added. It sounds good and I got it for a very low price so I use it as my beater. Didn't get a drop of water on it the whole trip! A little wine, but no water.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

It has a good story, though. Consider it a mando christening. Looks like an awesome place to see in person!

----------


## GVD

Here's a picture of me with Jamie Dailey and _Porter Wagoner_?

GVD

----------


## Mandolusional

> Here's a picture of me with Jamie Dailey and Porter Wagoner?


Certainly you mean Doyle Lawson. #

----------


## jim simpson

I believe he's referring to the way Doyle is dressed up Porter-style.


I love Doyle by the way - I'm sorry to hear Jamie is leaving but that's the way of bluegrass bands.

----------


## Mandolusional

> I believe he's referring to the way Doyle is dressed up Porter-style.


Ha, of course!

----------


## DryBones

Hey, I saw that suit at Graves Mountain this year! You think it was intentional to be wearing Rhonda Vincent green?

----------


## AlanN

As long as Doyle avoids the Rhonda plunging neckline

----------


## GVD

> I love Doyle by the way - I'm sorry to hear Jamie is leaving but that's the way of bluegrass bands.


Yeah DLQ will definitely seem different without Jamie but Doyle has lost an awful lot of talented singers and musicians over the years and never seems to skip a beat.

The upside is Jamie's new band is just going to blow your socks off when they start touring next January. Their debut CD will be coming out later this year and based on the cuts I've heard DLQ is going to have some real competition for vocal group of the year.

GVD

----------


## mandopete

Looks like Doyle's been shoppin' at Nudies!

----------


## B. T. Walker

This is me yesterday on NASA's C-9 "Weightless Wonder" (the more colorful nickname of this aircraft is not encouraged). I was with a team of junior high and high school teachers demonstrating laws of motion (or in one experiment, determining mass without gravity) for use in science classrooms across the US. My experimnt didn't take the entire 50 parabolas, so I got Peterson Tuners to donate a StroboFlip tuner, and I measured the effect of gravity on the tuning of my Mix A4. I'll tell you what I observed after a few of you posit hypotheses. I will tell you that I found it difficult to pick because the darn thing kept trying to float away!

----------


## B. T. Walker

This is me yesterday on NASA's C-9 "Weightless Wonder" (the more colorful nickname of this aircraft is not encouraged). #I was with some teams of junior high and high school teachers demonstrating laws of motion (or in one experiment, determining mass without gravity) for use in science classrooms across the US. #My team's experiment didn't take the entire 50 parabolas, so I got Peterson Tuners to donate a StroboFlip tuner, and I measured the effect of gravity on the tuning of my Mix A4. #I'll tell you what I observed after a few of you posit hypotheses. #I will tell you that I found if difficult to pick. #The darn thing kept trying to float away! 

I also had to shave my mustache and goatee during the training. I'd had them since 1990. My kids were surprised when I got home.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

It's a good thing your brought your Mix, as I suspect the carbon fiber may be more resistant to the effects of motion sickness than your Weber, et al.

----------


## B. T. Walker

We were given a nifty cocktail of drugs to prevent motion sickness, and not a person on the flight got sick (though you can see a barf bag at the ready in my pocket). We all got to sign the frame of a picture on which the "family portrait" of our "no-kill flight" will be affixed. We were the 20th flight with no one sick.

----------


## Sergio Lara

August 10th '07 at Crossroads Jazz Festival in San Antonio, TX

----------


## B. T. Walker

Here's another pic. You can see people floating around in the background. The flight doc was using my camera.

----------


## Sergio Lara

One more:

----------


## Sergio Lara

'80 Gibson F-5L

----------


## Sergio Lara

Lara & Reyes Aug '07 issue.

----------


## John Rosett

The Swingin' Swamis, circa 1989 on the loading dock of the bar now known as the Tractor.

----------


## DryBones

Mandos in(near)space. what is next? any chance of getting a MIX into the ISS. Now that would be cool!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

So which one of those cool khats are you?

----------


## John Rosett

I'm in the middle, with purple turban and white shirt. You can see the saxophone strap that I used with the Roberts Tiny Moore mandolin that I played in that band.

----------


## tumblewead

Hey mandomurph, seen that picture before, my sister was also on that Grand Canyon trip. She enjoyed the music and said everyone took great care in loading/unloading the mandolin.

----------


## mingusb1

Swingin' Swamis--now that is a cool band shot! I'd go see em!

What's with all the band shots these days with people looking like someone just ate their lunch?!!

Z

----------


## mandopete

> This is me yesterday on NASA's C-9 "Weightless Wonder" (the more colorful nickname of this aircraft is not encouraged). #


You mean the "vomit comet" ?

----------


## mandomurph

Tumblewead, you must be Bret's brother. She told me about you and said you hung around the
"Cafe". Good to hear from you. The crew did a great job of taking care of my mandolin for me on the raft. It's a great trip. If you ever go, take an instrument. You won't regret it. Plenty of good places and time to play. My friends were on one of the Grand Canyon trips that had fiddler and a guitar player that had brought their intruments along.

----------


## Darren Kern

Me last night at a pig pickin' we played.

----------


## Fred G

picture of me from last night at our monthly jam with the BRW amd my brand spankin new mando cafe shirt

----------


## anchorman86

Me and my lovely Rover RM-75, rocking out with my buddy Jared and his new Taylor 110e:

----------


## Treblemaker

Me - Treblemaker - Pickin' on my Lawrence Smart - #124 at a live recording Session in San Rafael, CA...May of 2007.

----------


## ellisppi

me on the right 1966

----------


## mandopete

Tom, what a cool picture. Both of you sharing the same amp, I remember doing that. Is that a Les Paul Junior?

----------


## jim simpson

Tom,
I like your Melody Maker - it was my 1st good electric guitar bought at a pawnshop for $150.00.
Jim

----------


## Greg H.

Judging by the caption I think Tom is actually the one playing the Fender Mustang.

----------


## goose 2

I still have a melody maker the I plug in from time to time. My daughters tell me that I am trying to be a rock star.

----------


## mingusb1

Cool picture, Tom.

So are you a fan of Arizona's pro baseball team, too?

Z

----------


## B. T. Walker

That is a great pic, Tom. Stylin' with those hats!

----------


## Eugene

The semi-devious Caroline Hong snapped a shot of me with her cell phone as I was preparing for a wee amateur concert on 15 September. I haven't stuck myself into this thread recently, so here I be:

----------


## ElJefe

The Collings MT



Bourgeois Adi/Rose

----------


## JimRichter

Here's a recent one snapped sitting when with the Gordon Bonham Blues Band at the Slippery Noodle in Indianapolis. The Duane Eddy model Gretsch is a guitar Gordon recently acquired.

Jim

----------


## croonerexpress

playing some music at a party

----------


## maynard g. krebs

real country music: a coal train, a wrecked coal train, a mandolin, and i drove my pickup to get there, all i need is a mother in a jail drunk tank.....

----------


## mandopete

> Bourgeois Adi/Rose


Looks like ya gotta wear shorts when playin the gitar!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Myself (mandolin bearer) Tobi Vanderbilt (former Pres of North Fla BG Assn on banjo) and Mark Gresham (master guitar builder on guitar) winding up on Will the Circle be Unbroken. Had a great time in Waldo, Florida last weekend at the Valerie Smith Festival featuring Grasstowne. Man, those guys are good!

----------


## Dan Adams

My last post in this thread was in July 2003. #Wow, how time flies. #This is a recent picture of 'Two Late' playing in a local venue. #Think global, support local! #Dan

----------


## Bill Snyder

> My last post in this thread was in September of 2002.


Neat trick since this thread was not started until March 15, 2003.

----------


## mandolooter

How Curious Bill

----------


## bluesmandolinman

this picture was taken yesterday . 
Willie Salomon on piano ( the guitars belong to him too )

----------


## squirrelabama

This shot was taken during a snow storm in January 07 that just about shut the town down (Portland Oregon). Thank goodness the grocery store was still open...note my mode of transportation....this was also the day I wired payment off to Dexter J for my Nugget. Needed to celebrate, and numb the pain that came from parting with that much cash. All in all, it was a great day.

----------


## squirrelabama

and then later that summer with the fam........

----------


## squirrelabama

yes, I like beer. alot.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

Great Pics, Squirrel - We may differ in beer choices but apparently some people in the Northwest appreciate a great baseball team

----------


## squirrelabama

beer and the Red Sox....and mandolin....doesn't get any better than that!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

From our recent holiday, this while walking Dubrovnik's city walls.

----------


## mandopete

> beer and the Red Sox....and mandolin....doesn't get any better than that!


Man, I'll second that!

----------


## TeleMark

Me at the Prescott Studio Tour yesterday. My wife knits and crochet and she shared space with a friend of ours who does metal art (makes bolt people). I'm posing with our dogs... Merlin (the red fawn) we've had 4 years, and Kaylee (with the busted leg) we picked up on Tuesday.

----------


## mandopete

Nice tat!

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

I don't take the best pics when i'm getting ready to
record much

----------


## TeleMark

Just to show that I do occasionally play mando...

This was taken at my friends' camp at Lake Bomoseen in VT. Don't remember what the make was, but they brought it along so we could play a bit

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Squirrel, Rosebud appears to be a "Flexible Flyer"

----------


## CollingsPicker

Heres one of me with a loar im the kid

----------


## CollingsPicker

Here I am again

----------


## mandopete

Looks more like a Gibson to me.

----------


## 8STRINGR

Here's one of me holding my Davis #070 mandolin along side the Master Luthier himself, Buddy Davis. 

(Photo taken July 2007)

----------


## KanMando

Here I am circa 1974 with my 1914 Gibson A. That's my wife in the background. The adjacent photo was taken in October '07,
33 years and 50 pounds later. My son John and I are playing our camping guitars. If you look closely, you can see the custom oak twig I'm using for a bridge pin on the 5th string.

----------


## girldingo

Here I am, in a photo taken by the camera in my laptop, holding the Rigel Q95 that I don't have anymore.

Ilene

----------


## girldingo

Here's another photo of me playing in the recent concert of the Noe Valley Mandolin Orchestra; I'm wearing pink/black striped tights - part of my pirate costume.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Here I am, in a photo taken by the camera in my laptop, holding the Rigel Q95 that I don't have anymore.
> 
> Ilene


Hi Iline: was that a left-handed Q or a left-handed laptop?

----------


## JEStanek

Judging by the clock face I'm guessing the image got flipped horizontally. But I'm no CSI Tech!

Jamie

----------


## Slim Pickins

I fall asleep playing Ashokan Farewell

----------


## girldingo

Yup, it's a left-handed laptop. Everything seen through its lens is reversed.

----------


## Ken Berner

girldingo, I really like your attire; I don't know how the fellow next to you can concentrate at all. Have you replaced your mandolin yet?

----------


## girldingo

Thanks for the compliment. We were playing some diffiuclt Russian music and really had to focus on what were doing. 
The only mandolin I have right now, is a Lyon & Healy C. MAS almost did me in and I have to recover.
Ilene: :Wink: :

----------


## Slim Pickins

Me with my 2002 Weber Bitterroot Custom.

----------


## BadeInBulverde

This is a pic of Clent Holmes (90 yrs old and member of Hank Williams Drifting Cowboys), his wife Mayme (88 and still plays professionally with Clent and some others) my picking buddy Pete and myself (bald guy with the Adamas) ... it was an honor and privilege to meet and jam with Clent & Mayme

----------


## Ken Berner

You must be down in L.A.! Doesn't Clent live around Mobile?

----------


## BadeInBulverde

Actually he lives in Alabama I believe but he was visiting a niece in San Antonio about 45 minutes from where I live. The husband of the niece is an ex-coworker of mine. It was a special evening. .. see this link for some more info
Brief Brush With History

----------


## mikeo2

i'll bite...

----------


## wannabethile

ive never done this before on here, so ill give it a shot. me and my friend joe, who i play the mandolin and sing harmonies with, just had some photos taken by a friend. i dont know if ill post all of 'em, but we'll see.

----------


## wannabethile

number 2:

----------


## wannabethile

and the last one, i guess...i kinda like this one a lot.

----------


## f5loar

The photo of the Loar a few back sure looks like a really nice one. Who does the early '23 Loar belong to?

----------


## David Newton

I don't get in front of a camera much, but here is myself in the flower shirt, and my son Dylan in red, at the Texas Pickin' Park this October.

----------


## thefiddlemon

Here's the ol day job!

----------


## dan@kins

By day: Bluegrass Band
By night: Cruise Ship Crew! (or Ice Cream Men)

=)

----------


## cooper4205

> By day: Bluegrass Band
> By night: Cruise Ship Crew! (or Ice Cream Men)
> 
> =)


I was thinking more along the lines of the "Bluegrass Pimps"

----------


## AlanN

Frank,

Anybody ever tell you that in this photo, you are a dead ringer for Dr. Evil? And that's Pat White on your right, right?

----------


## thefiddlemon

Yes, that's Pat... (with pinky at corner of mouth)

----------


## thefiddlemon

No 'cruise' ship or ice cream here!

----------


## thefiddlemon

...or here!

----------


## mandopete

Frank - I still wanna see a picture of the back of the peghead on the Brock.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Frank--like the pictures. I used to like to watch Rumsfield just because he'd give the "you're-such-an-idiot" squint to the press. A notable event for you. Not everybody gets to play for that sort of audience.

----------


## rhetoric

Gee, I miss Rumsfeld smirking at the press and telling them their questions were idiotic. He was the Bobby Knight of the political world.

Somehow I'm guessing Rumsfeld knows his mandolin/bluegrass. True?

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I wouldn't say that I missed it...

----------


## dan@kins

thefiddlemon, I meant my comments in friendly jest and not disrespect. If I offended you please accept my humble apology, I meant no ill will.

Happy Holidays!

----------


## David Newton

Hey, I played bluegrass when I was in the Nav, but never an official gig! Neat.
Here I am in one of my more tender, folk-singing moods.

----------


## bienkow1

pickin and smilin'

----------


## jim simpson

Here's one from on stage one July 4th mid 90's:

----------


## dstretch

Well I am not playing my mandolin but I am the guy on the right.

----------


## dstretch

Hey Frank

I watched the video on your website. I really liked your take on "working on a building". Great stuff!!!

Danny

----------


## David Newton

Hey Wannabethile:
That last picture is the perfect CD cover! 2 guys, two instruments.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Next to my citrus trees with my '06 Weber Limited Edition

----------


## Phil Goodson

Saturday morning jam in NC

----------


## jaydee

Hey Phil, it was nice to meet you and pick with you on Friday night. This is the Jeremy who was playing bass with Helen most of the night. I hope we get to do it again.

----------


## Ken Berner

Is Jeremy related to Marc Darrow, by any chance?

----------


## chip

2002 Gibson MMF-5V

----------


## dcoxmandolin

My Webpage

Here I am with the band.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Darrell I enjoyed the music samples at your website. Ya'll sound good.

----------


## jmcgann

For once, I'm the younger looking guy. Of course, this was around 1981...

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

So....who's the old timer standing next to you?

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Alot of mojo there Jim!

----------


## smedley

Not too shabby for a 50 yr. lod Huh? LOL

----------


## mandopete

Define "shabby" . . .

----------


## shadco

Me without Mando

just another old faht

----------


## John Rosett

I love the way the mandolin looks in this shot. It's actually a dark pumpkin top that was oversprayed. That's Dave Smith with his Gilchrist next to me.

----------


## fatt-dad

No mandolin content, but here I am with my guitar teacher, John Cephas (on right) and another of his students (on left). I'm the clueless one in the middle.

f-d

----------


## dan@kins

You're guitar teacher is John Cephas? That's pretty cool!

----------


## Michael Wolf

My Balkan-Swing-Oldtime-Band "Treibgut"

----------


## Gutbucket

Is that fiddle player playing one of those Stroh violins, with the resonator horns? Those are so cool!

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yes, it's a Stroh Violin and it sounds cool, but not nice. He also plays the "Horse Head Violin" (don't know if there's a specific name for it in English)from Mongolia.

----------


## oldwave maker

Inspired by the shot of the Ellis boyband, freshman year, Kay #Value Leader short scale bass, $79.95 in the 1961 JC Penney catalog, bought mine used a couple of years later

----------


## oldwave maker

This mornings recreation, similar value leader bass renecked with birdseye 32" scale (originals were 25") and monster pu rewind by Curtis Novak, cheapo chambered body puts my old fenders to shame!

----------


## Gutbucket

Unbelievable! You found the fountain of youth. No one has changed or aged.

----------


## Gutbucket

Here I am on a dogsled trip to the Boundary Waters on the Minnesota-Canadian Border. -20 degrees that morning, but the dogs didn't care and neither did the Lake Trout. I discovered you can't play mandolin with chopper mittens on, not no way. Also, it's hard to go potty with all those clothes on.

----------


## Steve-o

> Here I am on a dogsled trip to the Boundary Waters on the Minnesota-Canadian Border. -20 degrees that morning, but the dogs didn't care and neither did the Lake Trout. I discovered you can't play mandolin with chopper mittens on, not no way. Also, it's hard to go potty with all those clothes on.


At least you're not swatting skeeters with your mando.

----------


## The Non-Sequiteers

in nice mode

haha

----------


## rpriggleman

here I be the big ugly one

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Non-Sequiteers son that is just unnecessary

----------


## The Non-Sequiteers

sorry...    I musta showed some nipple or something. haha.

----------


## David M.

> At least you're not swatting skeeters with your mando.


Bet they will be this summer. I hear they grow em big up there, or at least in big numbers.

----------


## Gutbucket

They ain't so bad. The black flys will kill you long before the skeeters show up. The ticks get the rest of your carcas.

----------


## mrmando

> He also plays the "Horse Head Violin" (don't know if there's a specific name for it in English)from Mongolia.


It's called a "Morin khuur" in Mongolian.

----------


## mandopete

> It's called a "Morin khuur" in Mongolian.


Just like the one Bill Monroe used to play!

----------


## Mattman

Gutbucket...That's a strange mandolin you're holding there.  (What can I say, I'm easily amused.)

----------


## lmartnla

Me in the middle playing my Weber Beartooth at graduation party.

Lou Martin, Covington, LA

----------


## David M.

> Me in the middle playing my Weber Beartooth at graduation party.
> 
> Lou Martin, Covington, LA


Bet there's some skeeters down yonder. Looks fun, though! Nice pic.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Me at a recent house-concert with a guitar I had just strung up for the first time just a few days before.

----------


## Gutbucket

> Gutbucket...That's a strange mandolin you're holding there. # #(What can I say, I'm easily amused.)


Well you can tune a mandolin, but ya can't tuna fish.
Had a hard time playing my scales. Ouch!

----------


## JEStanek

In an effort to clear things up... My avatar is my son with Bubba teeth. I always thought it appropriate for the hillbilly music I love so. Here's me. The apple didn't fall far from the tree.

edit: Feel free to photoshop me up as I have done to so many others!
Jamie

----------


## mandolooter

We need to see your teeth to confirm that...

----------


## JEStanek

Smile...

----------


## otterly2k

roflmao~

----------


## fatt-dad

OMG, the kid grew up!

f-d

----------


## mandolooter

I've created a monster....

----------


## JEStanek

I got bigger and wider but I wouldn't say I _grew_ up.

"You can only be young once, but you can be immature forever" - someone elses quoted signature line.

Jamie

----------


## Tina MBee

Here's a pic of me at one of those smoky garage jams. Looks like I'm thinking pretty hard - chasing those $#@* chords

----------


## mandopete

Tina - haven't they outlawed smoking in garages in Virginia yet?

----------


## dan@kins

JEStanek, what point are you trying to make with 'bubba teeth' and hillybilly used in the same context?

As sensitive as you seem to be about women's issues I'd think you would be careful about what social groups you make fun of.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

&lt;sigh&gt;

----------


## Derrick

Here are some picture of me and my band. I'm playing a Trinity College octave mandolin. I think I might be one of the youngest members of this message board :P

----------


## Mark Walker

Nice brew on the flag!

----------


## Derrick

Yeah, we tried to get a free-guinness-for-life deal for always displaying that flag :P No luck though  :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

> Yeah, we tried to get a free-guinness-for-life deal for always displaying that flag :P No luck though


  

Ahh well.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

For some reason this thread is making me thirsty...

----------


## Derrick

To that I say... Sláinte!
(that's me in Nancy Blake's pub in Limerick. One of my favourite Limerick pubs... The Guinness there is truly fantastic)

----------


## chip

Three Amigos..22GibsonF4,2002GibsonMMF5-V,96GilchristF5

----------


## Jim Roberts

That pint of stout looks so inviting. It's 9:40 a.m. here...is it too early to have Guinness? #I think it'd compliment the mud (coffee) I am drinking now!

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing!

Hey, maybe it's past 5:00PM in Ireland!

----------


## Derrick

I'm currently in the Netherlands. It's almost 5pm here. That means it's almost 4pm in Ireland  
But hell, when I lived in Ireland I usually ordered a Guinness with lunch  It's never too early for a Guinness!

----------


## Bertram Henze

It is by now past 5 here in Germany, and I am looking forward to having a Guinness at tonight's session starting at 8...  

The other session venues in this area have mostly Beamish, which is also good.

Bertram

----------


## mandopete

Dang it's only 8:17AM here in sunny Seattle and I've been drinking mud since 5:30 this morning. A Guiness or a shot of Tequila would go down pretty good 'bout now.

Here's to the Global Village - Cheers!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> That pint of stout looks so inviting. #It's 9:40 a.m. here...is it too early to have Guinness? #I think it'd compliment the mud (coffee) I am drinking now!


Or you can combine your love of the two in the form of a pint of Guinness with a shot of espresso in it; then you can consider it a brunch beverage. #

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Beer ... so much more than a great breakfast drink!

----------


## danb

I bet there are more people out there who make pringle beaks

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I'm glad your in England which means your not taking that shot while your driving.

----------


## mandopete

I feel a "Post a caption for this photo" thread comming on...

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> For once, I'm the younger looking guy. Of course, this was around 1981...


check out the guy right behind Bill he's like 
gaaahh...wow dude.

----------


## JEStanek

I was thinking of incorporating some other duck or dried potato elements but I've been watching the builders spar over virzis in the builders section and since Dan is a virzi (wienzi at least) believer this seemed more appropriate.

The Caption....

The attachment of virzis to both the upper and lower plates has had a valuable increase in tone of various sorts with only a slight loss in volume. Creepiness, however, has taken on a big gain.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete



----------


## Jim Hilburn

I haven't posted to this thread since the first page about 4 years ago so I figured it was time to update.

----------


## mandopete

Worried about Bird Flu are ya?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

And I still got sawdust in my eye.

----------


## mandopete

Well I can only hope that your wife doesn't allow you to go out in public dressed like that!

----------


## Magnus Geijer

I've become a fan of these. Still has a hint of tear gas to it. Keeps you alert around all the sharp tools.



/Magnus

----------


## rhetoric

One of my favorite threads for years -- figure I'd better post. #Me w/ my travel mandolin (Kentucky 250S) in London at the Foreign Missions Club.

----------


## rhetoric

Same guy and same mando at Turtle Bay Resort in Melindi, Kenya. I wrote a song, "Closure at Turtle Bay" while I was there. You may have heard the song... if you were ever in my home and heard my play it.

----------


## NumbersAndNoise



----------


## fredfrank

It has been a while since I've put a pic of myself here. Now I have one with my new Red Diamond . . .

----------


## mandopete

Heya Fred - you folks gonna be at Darrington this year?

----------


## fredfrank

Pete, we got passed over this time! Maybe it was the hat.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> I feel a "Post a caption for this photo" thread comming on...


Putting myself at risk with this publicity shot...

----------


## Ken Berner

You should be ashamed, Ted; showing off that MIX for us to drool over. The least you could do is give us a sound clip to accompany the photo!

----------


## Bertram Henze

Caption for this picture...
"Man caught red-handed with unknown weapon of mass destruction"

----------


## mandopete

> Putting myself at risk with this publicity shot...


Could be worse, ya coulda been nekkid!

----------


## Bill Snyder

God only created so many perfect heads. The rest he covered with hair.
 FWIW my head is just about to the same state of perfection as yours is.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> God only created so many perfect heads. The rest he covered with hair.
>  FWIW my head is just about to same state of perfection as yours is.


That's right! It's the right course of the evolution! I'm happy, i'm not an exception!   

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Originally Posted by  (Ted Eschliman @ Mar. 04 2008, 04:27)
> 
> Putting myself at risk with this publicity shot...
> 
> 
> Could be worse, ya coulda been nekkid!


His head is, but so is mine...

----------


## Chadah77

This is at Dollywood a couple years ago, with some mandolin picker who could play a few tunes ok I guess!

----------


## mandopete

Those McCourys...with the suits you might think they were bankers or funeral directors!

----------


## mando bandage

> Those McCourys...with the suits you might think they were bankers or funeral directors!


Or latter day Bill Monroes.

R

----------


## mandopete

*<span style='font-size:19pt;line-height:100%'><span style='color:red'>Happy 5th Birthday!!*</span></span>

Happy 5th birthday to the *longest running thread* here on the Mandolin Cafe!

_A few fun facts......_

Born on this day:

*Fabio* - 46 (Hair man model)
*Sly Stone* - 63 (I wanna take you higher!)
*Phil Lesh* - 67 (Grateful Dead bassist, still truckin')
*Samuel "Lightin'" Hopkins* - 95 (Blues legend)
*Andrew Jackson* - 240 (Real dead president now appearing on a 20$ bill near you!)

----------


## billkilpatrick

heard about a guy who had bumper stickers made up which read: 

"i'm bald ... you're not."

----------


## mandopete

Hmmm, not sure I understand that one Bill.

----------


## steadypluckinaway

The sheer quantity of posts in this thread is insane. Well, I don't dare be left out, so here goes....

----------


## mandopete

No, you don't want to be left out - a Mandolin Cafe tradition since way back in 2003!

----------


## Hoovetone

Big time Sat. night Mooresville,NC. Sold out
Davidson Express - Skip Kelley A.

----------


## jim simpson

Trying to be anonymous:

----------


## cooper4205

Got to hang out with a couple of decent pickers tonight at the ETSU Bluegrass Program's 25th Anniversary concert

----------


## mandopete

I recognize Jesse McReynolds and Adam Steffey, who are the other folks?

----------


## Gutbucket

Here's me with a couple pickers that drop by the front porch when the weather's nice. Alan sends out a "Hey" to the Lehmanns. I'll see you and the Mrs. in a couple weeks at Merlefest, Ted.

----------


## Michael Gowell

Friends - I find it frustrating when someone posts a group shot and captions it "Here's me with a couple of friends" or something similar without identifying at least yourself. #It seems to defeat the purpose of this thread.

----------


## mandopete

My guess is that's Phil Leadbetter on the left and Alan Bibey on the right.

No idea who the dude in the middle is.

----------


## Gutbucket

Me!

----------


## jim simpson

My guess is that Gutbucket wants to be anonymous or only know as "Gutbucket". Maybe it's the same thing. I'm glad he's not going as "symbol man"!

Jim (my real name)

----------


## spinaker

OK, here's a pic of me going to a Holloween gig last October.  



Terry

----------


## fishdawg40

Here's a fan and me. I really like when people want to take pictures with me. Oh yeah, and that kid is really awesome and I want to be his best friend. Who is he? (no i'm not crossed eyed just realllllly happy!)

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Quote
"OK, here's a pic of me going to a Holloween gig last October."

Oh MY! #

----------


## Bertram Henze

> OK, here's a pic of me going to a Holloween gig last October.


Ok, that'll be you on the right, well hidden - but who is that giant monster that locked you into a guitar case?

----------


## mandopete

> Me!


Me?

----------


## Gutbucket

I'm in the government's witness protection program. I'v been a witness to, and even participated in many a trainwreck.

----------


## jefflester

> OK, here's a pic of me going to a Holloween gig last October. #


Looks like you would have fit in well with Zombie Bazooka Patrol that was on Next Great American Band last fall.

Topic

----------


## spinaker

OK then, one without the makeup.

----------


## mandopete

> OK then, one without the makeup.


...hey, it worked for Gene Simmons!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> OK then, one without the makeup.


Much improved... the nail polish was very disturbing to me!

----------


## Ken Berner

Luv2HearMando, How is your health these days? I hope that you are much-improved.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Luv2HearMando, How is your health these days? I hope that you are much-improved.


Ken, thanks for asking. I am doing well; got lots of hair now and look like a girl again.  Had a scare a month or so ago, but all my tests came back clean so as far as we know at this point, I am still cancer-free. PTL! How's your daughter? Hopefully she's on the mend, also.

hugs
Tracy

----------


## lmartnla

Here we are playing our weekly Sunday gig at Rausch's Grocery in Abita Springs, Louisiana. #I'm the one with the least hair and the mandolin. #It's a Weber Traditional Beartooth. #Sorry they don't make these anymore. #Every time I go into this old store I see some antique I never noticed before. #An audience of more than 5 is doing good. #We got a $1.73 tip here once.---Lou Martin

----------


## Gutbucket

Looks like a good time. The banjo player better keep an eye out for that bicycle hanging precariously over his noggin.

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey Lou, usually a small group like this is the very best jamming; not too many!

Hi Tracy, Great news; I'm glad to hear that you are doing fine. Kelly is done with all treatments and doing quite well. Thanks for asking! Regards, Ken

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Looks like a good time. The banjo player better keep an eye out for that bicycle hanging precariously over his noggin.


Isn't that Damocles' bicycle?

----------


## lmartnla

I should have named the group. We are the Grocery Clerks: from the left is David Talmage (who usually plays stand-up bass, but had a bad foot that day), seen in blue outline behind David is Bryan Gowland (former mayor of Abita Springs), John Markezich on fiddle, Kent Birkle on banjo (under the Damocles bicycle), Buck Firmin on resonator and me.



Here is a picture of my son Louis and me. We are hard to live with.

----------


## mandopete

> We are hard to live with.


I doubt that!

----------


## rhetoric

> Originally Posted by  (Gutbucket @ April 05 2008, 04:59)
> 
> Looks like a good time. The banjo player better keep an eye out for that bicycle hanging precariously over his noggin.
> 
> 
> Isn't that Damocles' bicycle?


That would be a great name for a band -- "Damocles' Banjo."

----------


## JEStanek

Let Meatloaf sing harmonies and Dr. Frankenfurter lead mando with Rocky Horror on lead vocals!

Jamie

----------


## lmartnla

Let Meatloaf sing harmonies and Dr. Frankenfurter lead mando with Rocky Horror on lead vocals![QUOTE]

Jamie, after thinking about this quite a while I believe that maybe you mean THAT would really be hard to live with. #Or maybe you are saying that's what we look like we sound like. #Or maybe you are starting a new thread. #But I'm only guessing. #No matter you always lighten up things with your posts.---lou

----------


## JEStanek

I free associate too much... I read Banjo of Damocles and dropped the classics in favor of Rocky Horror Picture Show. I bet you and your son are occasionally hard to live with, aren't we all, but having a father and son playing music in the house together is a very good thing. I hope my kids and I will share moments like that when they are grown too.

Jamie

----------


## Bertram Henze

Here is a whole gallery of one of last year's sessions, featuring me in the corner with my OM, under a well-smoked bowlback.

Bertram

----------


## mandopete

> I free associate too much...


Hey, if you're any good at associating at all you should be charging for it!

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Here is a whole gallery of one of last year's sessions, featuring me in the corner with my OM, under a well-smoked bowlback.
> 
> Bertram


Well at least everyone had plenty of elbow room to play.

----------


## Avi Ziv

> Here is a whole gallery of one of last year's sessions, featuring me in the corner with my OM, under a well-smoked bowlback.
> 
> Bertram


Nice session. What's going on with that double-neck instrument on the upper right? Or is this an optical illusion?

Avi

----------


## Bertram Henze

> What's going on with that double-neck instrument on the upper right? Or is this an optical illusion?


It is real. That guy has even two of that kind he built himself, i.e. he bought the single instruments and "customized" them together. The mandolin part is loud enough to be heard above the din, so it seems to be working somehow.

Bertram

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Well at least everyone had plenty of elbow room to play.


The room was really near empty that night, compared to other nights - watch out for guitar headstocks sweeping off your glass of stout and fiddle bows putting your eye out...  

Bertram

----------


## Michael Wolf

And no Tuba in your Session? 

Looks like a very nice session Bertram. Maybe we can visit each other one day. We also have a session here that developed nicely and we aren't that far apart geographically. How often do you meet?

----------


## minkus

My first build.

----------


## John Rosett

I just figured out how to get my scanner working again, and now I can post some real oldies.         Here's one of the Swingin' Swamis circa 1990. It's kind of a pity that it's a black and white. The turban was purple, the sharkskin suit was green, and the mando was orange.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> And no Tuba in your Session? 
> 
> Looks like a very nice session Bertram. Maybe we can visit each other one day. We also have a session here that developed nicely and we aren't that far apart geographically. How often do you meet?


Somebody brought a saxophone once - does that count?

The sessions I regularly go to are monthly:
- in Wuppertal (Domhan) 2nd Saturday
- in Herne (Sonne) 2nd Sunday
- in Witten (Finnegan's) last Thursday

all starting 8pm respectively. Additional ones are springing up spontaneously sometimes.

Bertram

----------


## Keith Erickson

Bowlback siting in Morocco...

(Epcot Center)

----------


## fmspinc

Not me but some of my stuff in honor of Butches 'Ode to a Vespa. No worries, I add a bungie cord when scootering with mandy up front like this (laugh).

----------


## John Rosett

Here's another one from the archives. I can't even remember the name of this band, but it was from my "hippiegrass" period. This was at the Evergreen State College in Olympia, Wa. Maybe 1981.

----------


## mandopete

The dude on the guitar looks like George Harrison.

----------


## Ken Berner

The girl behind the mandolin picker looks like someone I used to want to know; but never did.

----------


## John Rosett

> The girl behind the mandolin picker looks like someone I used to want to know; but never did.


We were one of the few bluegrass bands that had go-go girls.

----------


## Ken Sager

> The girl behind the mandolin picker looks like someone I used to want to know; but never did.


I can't tell you how funny that came across the first time I read it...

----------


## Ken Berner

Thanks Ken Sager; my wife always tells me that my "humor" is SICk. I always need a friendly word from someone!

----------


## John Rosett

One more from my archives. Donna Smith and the Vintage Jazz Quartet, 1996.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

> One more from my archives. Donna Smith and the Vintage Jazz Quartet, 1996.


Is that Graham Nash holding the mandolin?
sure does look like him.

----------


## John Rosett

Nope, I'm the mandolin player in all the pics I posted.
Nobody's ever said that I looked like Graham Nash before, but I used to get compared to Frank Zappa alot.

----------


## Chip Booth

I'm sort of double posting, but this is me with my new Arches F5 just outside of Arches National Park in Moab, Utah.

Chip

----------


## mandopete

> One more from my archives. Donna Smith and the Vintage Jazz Quartet, 1996.


That looks like Rod Backman on the bass fiddle.

----------


## John Rosett

That looks like Rod Backman on the bass fiddle.[/QUOTE]
That's because it is.

----------


## DSDarr

> Here's another one from the archives. I can't even remember the name of this band, but it was from my "hippiegrass" period. This was at the Evergreen State College in Olympia, Wa. Maybe 1981.


Who is that on guitar? He looks familiar...

--David in Seattle

----------


## duuuude

BigWaveDave, that you? From the KPIG list?

----------


## DSDarr

> BigWaveDave, that you? From the KPIG list?


BigWaveDave -- yes. KPIG list? Never heard of it. Must be a different one....

BigWaveDave in Seattle

----------


## rmayes3

Me 38 years ago.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> I just figured out how to get my scanner working again, and now I can post some real oldies. # # # # # # # # #Here's one of the Swingin' Swamis circa 1990. It's kind of a pity that it's a black and white. The turban was purple, the sharkskin suit was green, and the mando was orange.


Not the best job of colorizing but I tried.

----------


## John Rosett

And yet, it's really close.

----------


## smedley

My Mistress, (Don't tell the wife')

----------


## mandopete

Don't worry, your secret is safe here on the internets.

----------


## f5loar

You know those tuners on that '34 sure look like Kluson closed back 50's tuners. Maybe that would explain the block at first instead of 3rd. Could be the '34 had more than one trip back to Gibson for some redo work.

----------


## rhetoric

> Nope, I'm the mandolin player in all the pics I posted.
> Nobody's ever said that I looked like Graham Nash before, but I used to get compared to Frank Zappa alot.


How about Ted Nugent?

In any case, what were you looking at (since you evidently hadn't gotten the memo to look at the camera)?

----------


## John Rosett

> In any case, what were you looking at (since you evidently hadn't gotten the memo to look at the camera)?


Either the bass player was whispering ing my ear, or I was trying to avoid having the camera steal my soul.

----------


## Mark Walker

> The girl behind the mandolin picker looks like someone I used to want to know; but never did.


Ken - your acute powers of observation had me laughing too. I didn't even NOTICE the gal until I read your post!

(Had to go back and scope her out!)

----------


## mandopete

> ...and scope her out!


I haven't heard that term since 1982.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

I found this old picture in a box in the closet. This was with a few guys from the neighborhood. If i remember correctly, it was taken at Trudy's studio on Broadway and 86th Street back in the mid 80's. I'm the guy on the left facing the drummer.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Here's one from the other day. This was my first gig in about twenty years. Our host offered me a glass of wine and I thought it would help take the edge off, instead it got me pretty buzzed.

----------


## Mark Walker

> Originally Posted by  (ClosetMandolinPlayer @ April 28 2008, 07:13)
> 
> ...and scope her out!
> 
> 
> I haven't heard that term since 1982.


Careful! #Now we're showing our ages!

----------


## JEStanek

Jonathan, You went from Contruction Crew to J. Crew!

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

> Careful! #Now we're showing our ages!


Ain't that the truth! I made the mistake of using the term "I was stoked" on my radio show and a listener called in and asked if I was from Southern California (I am).

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Hey Jamie,

Hmmmm, there was the Motley crew era. I'd post a pic, but then again, this is a family forum. Those were wilder times for sure.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I'm the guy on the left facing the drummer.


...and that would be Freddie Mercury on the right?

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Yeah, that wasn't long after Charlie had returned from the Marine Corp. I think he grew the mustache just because he could. Anybody else remember when those parachute pants were in style?

----------


## bradeinhorn

"is that freddie mercury???" was my instant reaction too.

parachute pants are wicked. i could see a comeback. luckily white jeans will never go out of fashion. there's a budweiser for you if you wear those to the baggot tomorrow.

----------


## h2o-X

Ah, the 80's... parachute pants, mullets, acid washed jeans, white tennis shoes (remember Rebok hi tops?), polo shirts with the collars flipped up... we were all so cool.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Hey Brad,

I don't have those white jeans anymore...but I sure wish I still had that Gibson SG  I'll see you tomorrow.

----------


## Jason Kessler

Me, I've still got the SG, bought off the rack in '73. Will be playing it again this weekend at my 30th High School reunion. Man, where did those last few decades go?

----------


## Bruce Stein

Here is shot of my son on guitar and myself from our last gig at Whole Foods. That's right...we play in the cafe at our local Whole Foods. The rest of the band consists of my brother-in-law on bass and vocals and my buddy Jim on banjo and harmonica.

----------


## Ken Berner

mandopete, That "scope her out" bit reminds me of an after-Christmas out patient visit I made to the hospital. As a result, I'm searching for a new proctologist. I'm originally from Southern California, but haven't been back there since '81.

----------


## mandopete

> That "scope her out" bit reminds me of an after-Christmas out patient visit I made to the hospital. As a result, I'm searching for a new proctologist.


Three letters...

T.M.I !

----------


## mandopete

Since this thread needed a bump, I thought I would include this link to some pictures and an article about my band.

Just click the May 22nd edition of the paper.

----------


## tango_grass

> Since this thread needed a bump, I thought I would include this link to some pictures and an article about my band.
> 
> Just click the May 22nd edition of the paper.


Hey, cool article Pete.  Pretty cool.

I'm thinking I need to get something new up here.....gimme a second...

----------


## tango_grass



----------


## tango_grass

oh gosh thats big...aww well.

I'm playing a Weber Yellowstone there.  Its not mine, but its a nice mandolin.

----------


## mandopete

You must have been playing awful fast!

----------


## tango_grass

Maybe...but its too bad fast doesnt always equal musicality.  
Though I always try to make it musical.... :Smile:

----------


## Brian Baker

No, that's not my Steffey F5...!

----------


## mandopete

That thing needs a fret job in the worst way!

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Old Circle playing at Cartwright's in Stayton, Oregon. Chuck (chainsaw) Holloway on banjo, Nikki (my lovely wife) Clevenger on bass, and Dennis (guitardoc) Berck on that pre-war D-18. I'm the cute one.

Photo by Ken Cartwright

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

I have a jpeg, 145K. Says it won't accept this type of file. I'm doing something wrong. I've posted pictures before from the same format.

----------


## JEStanek

Clyde, I had this problem today too. When I retried it when resaving to a slightly smaller file JPG size it worked fine (my original was only 85KB???). Who knows maybe just retrying the upload was enough... Try again.

Jamie

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Okay, here goes.

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

The original is clear and this one is out of focus. Maybe it's just me???

----------


## JEStanek

Nope all of you are outta focus! Hmmm. Worst case send me the photo and I'll try and sort it out. PM sent!

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

> I'm the cute one.


That's a matter of opinion.

----------


## swiba

Here is a new one of us a couple of weekends ago playing my England "Rosine" model.

----------


## Marshall Stapleton

here's me trying some advanced chording on my(self built) reso

----------


## billhay4

Nice looking instrument!
Bill

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> here's me trying some advanced chording on my(self built) reso


Very cool looking and nicely built reso you have there. (I'm guessing that isn't your first build  :Wink:

----------


## jim simpson

Thought I'd weigh in here with a recent photo, here I am playing with Cabin Fever String Band. The image was pulled from Pennyroyal Opera House's page. We opened for Don Rigsby.

----------


## Marshall Stapleton

> Originally Posted by  (ukenasia @ June 04 2008, 10:25)
> 
> here's me trying some advanced chording on my(self built) reso
> 
> 
> Very cool looking and nicely built reso you have there. (I'm guessing that isn't your first build


hi jim not my first build by along shot but my first reso mandolin.I think it worked out pretty well - i will post up some more pics later.Marshall

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Originally Posted by  (jimmacd @ June 04 2008, 15:54)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  (ukenasia @ June 04 2008, 10:25)
> 
> ...


Very nice design -- it would be interesting to see pics of some of your other mandolins as well.

----------


## Marshall Stapleton

hi jim thanks for your comments.there are some more pics uder caved top inthissection.I also have some pics on www.myspace.com/marshallstapleton.

----------


## woodwizard

Me pickin' at the annual Bavis Pig Roast. That's when I still had my A5L

----------


## Gutbucket

Dang! You do bear a resemblence to Jerry Garcia. I'll bet you're picking Deep Elum Blues.

----------


## Steve Stewart

Okay, I'll bite. My Daley and I having a good time at a house concert last weekend...........

----------


## katmando3

Here's me. This picture taken last month on vacation in the Abacos, Bahamas.

----------


## Ken Berner

OMG, this is way more than we bargained for! Your sunburst is gorgeous.

----------


## morristownmando

THE FATHER AND THE KING NEED I SAY MORE!

----------


## Bill Snyder

> THE FATHER AND THE KING NEED I SAY MORE!


So which one are you? The father or the king?

----------


## GVD

I guess when you've got two legends like that one mic just don't cut it.

GVD

----------


## mandopete

Has anyone ever told you that you look just like Bill Monroe and/or Jimmy Martin?

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

Me & Mann #70.

Oh well a touch of grey...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Aidan and I are taking a break from the SF North Beach Festival on dad's day... (I'm the taller one  :Wink: 

(BTW, there is no mandolin in the photo, but the _festival_ had mando content: Al Fabrizio performs there every year with his musical partner Hugo Wainzinger on guitar.)

----------


## Ken Berner

I wonder if Dominick Bliziotiz played at that event; he is one of those left coast wizards.

----------


## Cary Fagan

My friend and I had our first paying gig--at a local organic market. #My kind of setting--nobody notices the mistakes!

----------


## Cary Fagan

oops-

----------


## JEStanek

Matching shoes! Looks like a nice little pick'n spot.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

&lt;bump&gt;

----------


## Austin Koerner

I'm the guy on the right

----------


## mandopete

Is it just me or does it seem like Doyle is moving into a Porter Waggoner phase?

----------


## f5loar

Just how many Manuel coats has Doyle got? That's the 5th one I've seen him in and them things ain't cheap. Could by a nice new Gibson for one of those coats. Looks sharp I must admit. He is a long way from catching up to the flash of the late Porter Wagoner or Little Jimmy Dickens.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Mr. Isenhour isn't there a picture of you somewhere sporting a suit that is a bit on the flashy side?

----------


## GTG

Played a little bit at a friend's wedding recently on a farm in Sorrento, BC. Beautiful place, great time. This is me chilling the next morning.

----------


## pjlama

> Is it just me or does it seem like Doyle is moving into a Porter Waggoner phase?


I'm glad I wasn;t drinking when I read that or I'd been shooting something out of my nose.

----------


## Fred Keller

> Quote (mandopete @ July 22 2008, 17:27)
> Is it just me or does it seem like Doyle is moving into a Porter Waggoner phase?
> 
> I'm glad I wasn;t drinking when I read that or I'd been shooting something out of my nose.


Looks like you did and got it all over Doyle's suit.

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's me with a few friends. This is the McMurdo Station town shot for winterover '08. We all had to hold our breaths for this shot, or it would have just been a big cloud of steam. This is everyone that's down here now, and probably about a quarter of the population of the continent at the moment. I'm on the right hand side in a black parka and fur hat. Sorry, it was about -15F. No mando. We're still 27 days short of sunrise, and 44 days short of the first flight in.

----------


## man dough nollij

I'll try a little bigger one...

----------


## Gutbucket

So, like, does any one have tan lines?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> I'm on the right hand side in a black parka and fur hat.


Except for the furry head, you look nothing at all like your avatar.

----------


## Truckadero

Here's one from last year. Me playing my Pomeroy and my playing partner on his Gloucester. fyi - he has since upgraded to a Collins! I think we were going mando-y-mando on Dylan's "Masterpiece".

----------


## David M.

An outdoor gig I had on July 1st. Fun time. I was surprised with how many folks came out. Beautiful weather that evening.

----------


## David M.

Same gig, same evening.

See if you can find the cafe sticker in this pic? My wife says I look blind when I sing.   But she loves me just the same.

----------


## David M.

Dang, that one came in BIG. Yikes.

----------


## Gutbucket

That place looks familiar David. Where were you playing?

----------


## David M.

Hey, gutbucket. It's in Muscatine, Iowa. A patio at Pearl Plaza downtown. I'm facing the Mississippi River and just to the audience's backs is a good restaurant called The Button Factory.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Seems like any area named "Pearl" has a great vibe and is a good fit for live music: Pearl Street in Boulder, Pearl District in Potland, OR, and now Pearl Plaza in Muscatine. Any other similar "pearls" out there?

----------


## Mike Snyder

Now I really don't mean to nitpick you boys, but this thead is about pictures, and there are 2 things that caught my eye
and I just gotta ask. For man dough nollij; on the far left of your group photo there is a guy, one of a group of EMS/firefighter lookin' dudes, looks like he's got a rubber chicken on his shoulder. Now, I know...cabin fever and all that, but.....
And David M.; that is a seriously long pheasant tail feather
down by your cases. You must have come out here to Kansas to get one that long. And not all shot up too. The fly tiers down in Arkansas give a dollar apiece, then charge $4.
Anyway, just curious.

----------


## jefflester

> For man dough nollij; on the far left of your group photo there is a guy, one of a group of EMS/firefighter lookin' dudes, looks like he's got a rubber chicken on his shoulder. Now, I know...cabin fever and all that, but.....


The rubber chicken appears just above a large penguin stuffed animal.

----------


## jessboo

i don't know about the pheasant feather. But you should hear Dave play the fiddle. it makes me just want to break his fingers or at least his bow  You just don't get a better player then MR. Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gutbucket

> Hey, gutbucket. #It's in Muscatine, Iowa. #A patio at Pearl Plaza downtown. #I'm facing the Mississippi River and just to the audience's backs is a good restaurant called The Button Factory.


Okay. 
Thats where they use to make pearl buttons years ago from river clams. It looked familiar.

----------


## David M.

> And David M.; that is a seriously long pheasant tail feather
> down by your cases. You must have come out here to Kansas to get one that long. And not all shot up too. The fly tiers down in Arkansas give a dollar apiece, then charge $4.
> Anyway, just curious


Msnyder: good eyes. There's a pheasant and a turkey feather in that fiddle case. along w/some other autographs, notes, etc. Think I may have shot that one, but can't remember. I have buddies who give them to me. I tie flies w/them and put them around here and there as you can tell.

Yeah, they used to make buttons here from the freshwater pearls in the Ms River. at one time they were cranking out more buttons than anywhere in the world. Millions per day. amazing. Still lots of button blanks and shells w/holes in them if you look around when someone digs dirt.

Thanks, Jessboo

----------


## morristownmando

I'm the chubby one.

----------


## mandopete

I'm kinda thinking that bright red is not Doyle's best color.

----------


## JEStanek

Pete, I watch a fair amount of TLC and What Not To Wear, etc. with my wife, what, do you think, would be a good color for Doyle's jacket with all that stuff on it? The man is making a statement!  It's workin for me.  

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

> The man is making a statement!


What statement is that?

----------


## pjlama

"I'm Doyle Lawson and I'm one bad mofo"

----------


## JEStanek

"If you can play like this, you can dress like this!" I mean, if _I_ wore a suit like that and played like I play, I'ld be run out on a rail.

Jamie

----------


## Bobbie Dier

> Originally Posted by  (JEStanek @ July 27 2008, 12:57)
> 
> The man is making a statement!
> 
> 
> What statement is that?


Next stop Nashville?

----------


## TigerMal

My Dad and me.

Mal

----------


## morristownmando

> Originally Posted by  (JEStanek @ July 27 2008, 12:57)
> 
> The man is making a statement!
> 
> 
> What statement is that?


Porter wagner ain't got s%#t on me!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Originally Posted by  (JEStanek @ July 27 2008, 12:57)
> 
> The man is making a statement!
> 
> 
> What statement is that?


"My tailor is Antonio Tsai!"

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> What statement is that?


"My tailor is Antonio Tsai!"[/QUOTE]
OH MY GOSH, I can't breathe! Now THAT'S funny!

----------


## D C Blood

Me with my wonderful wife and step-daughter MIXT COMPANY

----------


## Ken Berner

DC, Tell us about your bridge; is it one-piece and what material? Also how do you like the Orrico tailpiece?

----------


## Andy Nichols

That's me in the Hawaiian shirt with John Gathright. I visited his shop Saturday.

----------


## D C Blood

Hi Ken, That's one of Red Henry's one piece maple bridges. I liked it but it was not fitting quite right so I've since put my Steve Smith bridge back on. It did make some difference in the sound, but I'm not sure it was enough to fool with it. Some folks swear by them. I think if you look in the archives you'll find a lot of discussion on them. As to the Orrico, I like the way it looks and maybe helps the sound a little bit, but it is not an easy chore to put a set of strings on...

----------


## mikeyjc

The draw of this pic isn't the mandolin (Tacoma M1E used for a travel instrument), or (obviously!) the player ... :-)

Taken 7/16/2008 @ Hurricane Ridge Visitor Center, Olympic National Park, near Port Angeles, WA.

Thinking this one will be the cover pic on my first solo album LOL.

----------


## G'DAE

Here goes.....

----------


## G'DAE

Here goes.....

----------


## Mike Bunting

G'DAE, was that pic taken at Blueberry&gt; I believe that I was there at Grisman's table waiting to speak to him #which I did right after that was taken. That's Don Rigsby to Grisman's right.

----------


## masa618

I play mandolin for a long time for the band named The All That Grass in Aichi,Japan.

----------


## fishdawg40

> I play mandolin for a long time for the band named The All That Grass in Aichi,Japan.


I would love to hear more about Bluegrass in Japan?

----------


## morristownmando

> I play mandolin for a long time for the band named The All That Grass in Aichi,Japan.


What kind of mandolin are you playing in that pic?

----------


## phiddlepicker

Masa618....ever play in Otaki, Hiroshima, Iwakuni, Kudamatsu(sp)areas around '89/'90?
I was in a band in the area then and often performed on the program with Japanese BG Bands. What a great time it was. We may have played a few of the same venues.

----------


## G'DAE

Mike: yes, that was Blueberry, great time!
Bob.

----------


## D C Blood

Roger Greene banjo, DC Blood, Mando (1937 F-7) Tom Morgan (original D-45)...1971 USAF Hq Command World Wide Talent Show Winners (robbed of victory at USAF level by judge Berry Gordy Jr.(president of Motown Records)

----------


## masa618

I am using Gilchrist F-5 #as the main mandolin. 
Because it likes melody for fiddle in the feature ..monroe sound, compatibility is good. 
And I about 1989 was not in the Hiroshima district because I had performed in Nagoya.

----------


## Capt. E

Here I am with my new Weber "Bighorn"

John
Austin, TX

----------


## tango_grass

Pay no attention to the man in the glasses.....

----------


## mandopete

What, no broken strings?

----------


## JEStanek

OK. So it isn't a mando but, I did get to play Jake Shimabukuro's uke. If only I could get mine to sound as good. My daughter took the photo. Jake is a really nice guy and spent the drive back to the hotel (very late on Friday night) having his ears talked off by my daughter and another volunteers daughter. He was super. His concert was amazing too. I gave him a Café case sticker just to perpetuate the uke mando confusion. Ha!




Jamie

----------


## phiddlepicker

With my latest addition. I'm so not worthy of it.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> OK. So it isn't a mando but, I did get to play Jake Shimabukuro's uke.... #


Jamie,

I spoke with a fellow Cafér who went to a uke fest in Chicago a couple of weeks ago and saw Jake play. #I'll let him chime in...

...let's put it this way, Jakes playing left an everlasting impression on him. #And from judging this video I would have to agree.

----------


## BCL

Here are the happy couple.... both from the Nashville factory.  One is an F5G of 1998 and the other is the Fern of 2005.  I hope this image gets there..... ?

----------


## Keith Erickson

...but this little guy is my favorite uke player

----------


## Gutbucket

Keith, do they make those cool Ernie shoes in a size 9 1/2?

----------


## tango_grass

> What, no broken strings?


Wouldn't you like that....

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Keith, do they make those cool Ernie shoes in a size 9 1/2?


Gutbucket,

 Actually those are Elmo shoes...

...and I'm sure in the world of the internet, you can get almost anything these days

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Lovely Wife Renee and I went to Asheville's Shindig on the Green earlier in the summer (FWIW we went last night, too). We're still quite new to the area, but a nice lady asked us up on stage anyways! While we were up there, a Photog from the local paper took this picture.

Southern Hospitality is sure nice!

(sorry I wasn't playing mandolin that nite. gosh! I don't even think I've taken it out of its case in public yet ... shame on me)

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey phiddlepicker, how old are you? We might have met in the Corps; I was with 3d Force Recon in '62.

----------


## phiddlepicker

I'm only 44, retired in 05. I didn't get to 3rd Recon until '94. Did you know Doc Norton?

----------


## Lee Callicutt

> OK. So it isn't a mando but, I did get to play Jake Shimabukuro's


That is just "way cool," man!

----------


## Ken Berner

phiddlepicker, I have sent you an e-mail; no mandolin content. Semper Fidelis, Ken

----------


## mandopete

Hey, we here on the new forum.  Looks like some of the pictures shrunk.

 :Popcorn:

----------


## danb

click 'em pete  :Smile:

----------


## JMUSIC

Me with my Old Time over my shoulder blowin' harp. John  :Cool:

----------


## mandopete

> click 'em pete


10-4!

----------


## mandolooter

Mike G...nice hat, lovely wife! Hows the east side treating ya?
Jeff

----------


## mandolooter

MandoPete...plenty of popcorn tho!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Guess my picture doesn't look as good in this forum as it did in the old...

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Don't be ridiculous Ted! You're the man!

----------


## mandopete

So how does this "thumbnail" thing work?  Can we attatch multiple photo's and then click on them to enlarge?

Man I wish we could attach sound clips.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

You can attach up to six images per post, and it's going to automatically thumbnail it for you if they're larger than the thumbnail size. In other words, smaller photos don't get thumbnailed.

----------


## mandopete

Trying sumpin

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Hey Jeff! Life in WNC is working out just fine. It's everything we'd hoped for and mow ... lots and lots of mowing, that is.

It's nice to live in a place where everyone knows what a mandolin is, what it's for, and probably knows someone who plays it too!

Renee's got the mando-bug too. Just like I used to do, she keep the Mid-Mo M-0 be her desk, and picks it up throughout the day and plays a bit of this or that. It's really cool to hear mandolin music around the house.

Cheers,

 - Mike

----------


## mandopete

"_You can attach up to six images per post, and it's going to automatically thumbnail it for you if they're larger than the thumbnail size. In other words, smaller photos don't get thumbnailed_."

Oh, this is a very cool feature!  I like this for when you want to post muliple pictures of the same mandolin from different angles.

Muchas Gracias Senor Scott!

----------


## Chris Travers

HI, just want to see if this works.

----------


## mandopete

Should be about 8:47PM Pacific Time.

----------


## danb

> All right, now how do we delete sumpin?


That's turned off. On this new board you can edit your post for the first few hours, but you can't delete your own any more. We thought about this a while, we've had folks delete all their posts out of spite which breaks and confuses the flow of otherwise interesting threads.

Moderators can still delete posts for you on request, but hopefully this will also be a better incentive for folks to be less eager to flame, knowing they can't "cover their tracks" later.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Guess my picture doesn't look as good in this forum as it did in the old...


I don't know Ted. You do look a bit heavier on this forum but your hair looks nice and thick. Oh and when you dress up you still look pretty good.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Here I am playing with my band Graystone Bluegrass Revival at Septemberfest, Sept. 6, 2008 at the Oklahoma History Center in Oklahoma City.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Looks like you're takin' a mean break there! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Nathan Sanders

This was either Clinch Mountain Backstep or Jerusalem Ridge.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Someone has to keep look out when everyone's focused somewhere else.   :Chicken:

----------


## ronlane3

> Here I am playing with my band Graystone Bluegrass Revival at Septemberfest, Sept. 6, 2008 at the Oklahoma History Center in Oklahoma City.



Hey I know these guys.  And he can tear up a pretty mean break.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

> Hey I know these guys.  And he can tear up a pretty mean break.


Hey Ron Thanks! Good to hear from you man. See you around somewhere.

----------


## El Rey del Mando

I hope this works. Here I am 96 pounds lighter than the last picture some time ago. Also,2 years of no smoking.

John

----------


## LateBloomer

Good for You!  Lost some extra weight and cut out smoking.  96 pounds lighter....  that might be a new cafe record!
Kudos!
LateBloomer

----------


## JEStanek

Congrat's John.  Looking at that photo it looks like its _time_ to play some mandolin!  Do you repair clocks too?

Jamie

----------


## El Rey del Mando

Yep, I repair clocks also,although I can't quite see some of the small parts too good any more,even with glasses. Oh well,at least I can still repair instruments.If they start getting too small to see,I'm in trouble.  :Smile: 

John

----------


## Jonas

Here's a sleepy-eyed pic of me.
My, what a big mandolin...

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a shot of me playing my  Collings A (although it's covered up) with Charlie Dynamite and His Short Fuse. I wish we had moved the music stands that the group following us had set up. It looks like we were using them (but I swear we weren't!). This was a gig in Wheeling's market place gallery.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Collings A???

----------


## Steve Perry

Finally found one of me pickin' the Sumi... instead of my nose!



Thanks, Mike Bucayu for taking it.

----------


## jim simpson

Collings A???     - jbmando

Yes, Jim, a Collings A that I picked up not too long ago from Mandolin Brothers thanks to a fellow Cafe'er reporting a sighting there. I find myself playing a lot lately so I alternate between my Daley and the Collings. They are different from each other but pose no challenges playing both (just not at the same time). 
Jim

----------


## Joe F

A couple of shots of me with my new Clark F5 #27, and my band, "Temporary Stringband."  The pictures were taken July 19 when we performed at the 3rd annual Barron County (WI) Bluegrass Festival.  We're more of an old-time band than bluegrass, but the people there seemed to enjoy us anyway.

----------


## jim simpson

I found this poster for a gig from 1999. I was playing in this non-bluegrass group, Suburban Legend (Philly suburbs). It was fun and challenging being the only member who didn't read music. The other band members were Ken, Paige, and John Austin, Shawn Rose, and John Keil.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Good place for the banjo in that picture, Jim.  :Grin:

----------


## Gutbucket

> Someone has to keep look out when everyone's focused somewhere else.



What the heck were we all looking at, John?  I don't remeber that moment.

----------


## Michael Eck

...with my new toy, The Loar LM 600...

----------


## Tim Saxton

Warming up before Birdstock 2008 in Birdsview, Wa.

----------


## Jeff Chu

heres a picture of a mandocello that Marty Macica of Schuylerville, NY built as part of a mandolin quartet. Beautiful mandocello with a booming bass. Amazing instrument.

----------


## JEStanek

Looks pretty sweet!

Jamie

----------


## Galley nipper

I couldn't log in again with my old user, so I made a new account. And here's a picture from a practice couple days ago.

----------


## tailgun

me and my favorite mando in the whole world.

----------


## Keith Miller

me,,,one of the few sunny days this summer!

----------


## Rick Banuelos

One last pic for good measure.

----------


## mandopete

Hey Rick - that looks like an album cover shot!

 :Smile:

----------


## Manzolin

Scott Gates getting all growed up!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Last evening's show with 'The Mosspickers' on the Thibodaux courthouse steps.

----------


## Bill Snyder

For a moment I thought Don Williams had taken up the mandolin.  :Smile:

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Cleaning out the cupboards and came across these:

Payin' the Bills with the Ol' Azola Bug EUB




That's all fun, but here's the REAL fun!


Phil Crump's Style 1G Bouzouki:




More fun with the Weber Bridger F4:

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Sam Bush's Canadian brother with uke??  :Confused:

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Here I am playing at a bluegrass festival in Duncan, Oklahoma with Graystone Bluegrass Revival.

----------


## ronlane3

> Here I am playing at a bluegrass festival in Duncan, Oklahoma with Graystone Bluegrass Revival.


Hey, I know that guy.  He rocks  :Wink:

----------


## mandolooter

a few weeks back...

----------


## Randy King

This Be Me!

----------


## mandopete

Nice Overalls!

----------


## Devitt

Big Bear CA......Flatiron 1989 Performer

----------


## mandopete

> Big Bear CA......Flatiron 1989 Performer


Looks like snow.  Back in the 80's I had a regular gig at a bar in Big Bear and used to commute every day from L.A.  What Fun!

That's a Performer?  Looks more like an Artist with the inlay on the headstock and full binding.  I have a 1995 F5-SB.

----------


## bud

Here is a recent one from a gig our band played in October.  1996 Old Wave #97

Bud
http://www.mrbbluegrass.com

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I've always wanted to hear one of Bill's Fs. Looks like that one is getting that great aged look.

----------


## bud

Well you can get a good listen here:

http://cdbaby.com/cd/longdavid

David previously owned this mandolin and recorded his Midnight from Memphis project with it.  

Bud
http://www.mrbbluegrass.com

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I actually have that whole album as MP3s and never knew it was an Old Wave. Thought that was his Gill. Nice mojo on that one.

----------


## man dough nollij

I just picked up STOMP with Mike Compton yesterday. Do you know what mandos they (David and Mike) used on that one?

----------


## Fred Keller

The mandolins were Gilchrists--F5's.  Mike plays Black's Run on an "octave banjo mandolin."  I believe that was Grisman's.  Mike also plays a mandola, octave mandola, and guitar.  

Don't know if it's the same one but I think the last 'dola I saw Mike with was a Duff (he also said he was thinking of selling it).  Couldn't tell you the make of the octave. 

Mike told me his guitar was a parlor or 000 model, about 80 years old or more...maybe a Washburn?  Can't recall.  I don't know if Mike used his own guitar or borrowed one of Grisman's.

I'm sure others know more than I

----------


## Ransolo

Here's me and my Weber Bitterroot custom maple...  

Here's one of the hole band... Ballhog! at the Exit/in.   The original Brassgrassers!

www.myspace.com/ballhogmusic
www.myspace.com/randyrussell

----------


## mandopete

> The original Brassgrassers!


Brassgrassers?  Do tell...

----------


## Ransolo

> Brassgrassers?  Do tell...


Well, our instrumentation goes like this...  (all accoustic) Guitar, mando, banjo, standup, dobro, 2 saxs (technically saxes are not in the brass family, but it sounds better than woodwindgrassers haha) and a pared down kit.  Some bluegrass, but really songwriter oriented so only a few standards here and there.  Bottom line it's rowdy and fun.  Can you upload MP3's?

www.myspace.com/ballhogmusic

Check out Wheel 'N Oke, we slapped wheel haus and Roanoke together and wrote a horn line to it.  It's not me on mandolin on that song as we switch it up quite a bit, but it is a prime example of "brassgrass".

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Me and my National RM-1 (purchased today)

----------


## mandopete

Allrighty, the wonderful Scott has added a great new feature here on Cafe in which we can embed links to UToob videos.

Here's one of me a couple of years ago at an open mic at the Chilliwack Bluegrass festival.  I was invited to play with one of the "first family" members of the Darrington Bluegrass familiy, Bertha Whiteside (FKA Bertha Nations) and her husband Otis.  

Looks like I didn't get the memo about the dress code   :Smile:

----------


## mandopaul

Woodsheding with my one & only fan

----------


## Larry S Sherman

_"Woodsheding with my one & only fan"_

How much wood can your dog pull? 

Great pic...what mando is that?

Larry

----------


## mandopaul

Larry- its a Bitterroot, more pics. on the thread "show me your Webers"

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

A recent performance at the Imperial Palace (Hofburg) in Vienna.

----------


## Steve Perry

I was Itchin to Pick.....

----------


## Michael Wolf

Me and my very patient listener.

----------


## Michael Wolf

We palyed a gig in the "Theater der Nacht". It's a theater, but they perform using puppets of various dimensions.
Here are a few photos from that evening.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Me and Champ at a recent jam at Stavros Ranchlands..... :Whistling:

----------


## Lawn Jockey

Me, with an early (1998) Breedlove Quartz.

----------


## Sitka

It's senior picture time for me.

----------


## stratman62

me playing my McKenzie saturday night at a fundraiser for a friend. Bluzgrass

----------


## Leigh Coates

Here's me and my old dog Julie, with my new Weber.

----------


## Ken Berner

Neat picture, Leigh; lady, Weber mandolin, dog, kitchen. Why isn't the coffee on? :Frown:

----------


## danb

Happy new year

----------


## GRW3

I just remembered this picture was in the Lubbock Avalance in a article on Camp Bluegrass. There's a video too where my face is seen.

----------


## Leigh Coates

> Neat picture, Leigh; lady, Weber mandolin, dog, kitchen. Why isn't the coffee on?


Hi Ken:

It's usually on,....it looks like that picture caught us between pots!!

Leigh

----------


## Troy Mayfield

I'm no computer or mandolin genius, but my profile photo is my 5 year old and I playing around.

----------


## Troy Mayfield

Here is me and my 5 year old playing on the couch :Smile: 

Yeah, I know, read the FAQs before trying to be smarter than the board.

----------


## Chris Challen

This is the last guitar I constructed, but now lost. I'm bottom left by the way!

----------


## Bill Snyder

I would think that one would be hard to misplace!  :Smile:

----------


## Sean Greer

I'd hope to lose 30 pounds before posting my pic, but too much picking gets in the way of that.   :Mandosmiley:   Happy New Year!

----------


## man dough nollij

> This is the last guitar I constructed, but now lost. I'm bottom left by the way!



Pesky plans... so easy to get millimeters and inches mixed up!  :Disbelief:

----------


## masa618

This is me and  my brother Kaz who plays the world international bluegrass band at the IBMA '07.
A happy new year !

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Masa, I got to see him playing with Butch Robbins on PBS. He played guitar and some banjo as I recall. Great singer as well.

----------


## Michael Barnett

> Cleaning out the cupboards and came across these:
> 
> Payin' the Bills with the Ol' Azola Bug EUB


What model rain stick is that gal playing?

----------


## Michael Barnett

Me jammin' on my Flatiron 3MW, with my other girl, Amanda Lynn, 10 years ago. She's aged much better than I have since.

----------


## Ace

This was taken purely by surprise when the In laws came over for Thanksgiving!

It arrived just today in the mail from the better half's sister! 

Uhh, I think I was hungry, or something!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## masa618

> Masa, I got to see him playing with Butch Robbins on PBS. He played guitar and some banjo as I recall. Great singer as well.


Thank you Steven,
I have you know my younger brother, and thank you.
 This photograph is a thing when I competed as brothers on the live broadcasting that he performs every month in December of the last year. 

 I was taken care of by Butch's father , Calvin and have spent it happily in Radford, Virginia for 30years ago.

Masa618

----------


## herbsandspices

Recording our last album... or, tuning, in preparation for recording our last album!
 :Coffee:  john

----------


## Puscas

Here's me, five minutes after I bought the mandolin. No idea how to hold it, let alone play it. It's not much better now, six months later, but I've still got the smile on my face:







pascal

----------


## Dan Voight

Binding #9.

----------


## jim simpson

A friend (John Keal - bass player) emailed this picture to me today. It was taken at Dr. Jim Tribbett'sparty (the guitar player). Joining us on banjo was Ed Lick. It was a hot August day in '04 in Boyertown, PA.

----------


## JEStanek

Dang, Jim.  Just up the road from Pottstown, there!  Hope WV's treating you A-OK.

Jamie

----------


## oldwave maker

Once upon a time the Vegematics chopped, sliced, and diced, and weren't sold in stores, even tho they liked to ham it up sometimes!

----------


## moledalin

Look Mom it's me

----------


## Jan Ellefsen

Well, we all know that a good, active ear is the most important equipment in a jam session

----------


## mandopete

Time for a bump.

 :Smile:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

All right, Pete, I'll bite!  Here's 2 of my latest.  The first is my brother and me jamming at Thanksgiving.  The second is me just practicing.

----------


## CTH Man

.....not it's not Bobby Osbourne...it's me. :Grin:

----------


## mandopete

> .....not it's not Bobby Osbourne...it's me.


Doesn't look like Ozzy Osbourne either!

 :Smile: 

(Just looking for a bump)

----------


## jim simpson

Here is a shot from a gig last Friday night - the band: Cabin Fever String Band:

----------


## mandopete

Looks like your bass player doubles on the banjo?

----------


## Derrick

Blimey.. I'm still one of the youngest members of this forum methinks=)

----------


## fredfrank

> Blimey.. I'm still one of the youngest members of this forum methinks=)


Yeah, rub it in, you young whippersnapper. Just remember, you'll be old someday. Of course we'll be something else by then.

----------


## jim simpson

"Looks like your bass player doubles on the banjo?" - mandopete

Yes, he does. Matt plays bass through the old timey style while Richard plays drop thumb banjo. Richard takes over on bass when Matt plays bluegrass style. The band mixes up both styles pretty well.
Jim

----------


## Derrick

> Yeah, rub it in, you young whippersnapper. Just remember, you'll be old someday. Of course we'll be something else by then.


No worries there... with my drinking habits I'll never be old  :Wink:

----------


## fredfrank

Yeah, I think that's what made me old.

 :Laughing:

----------


## man dough nollij

Here I am, with my uncle Pen:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Here I am, with my uncle Pen:


Which one is you?  :Grin:

----------


## man dough nollij

I'm the guy in the Carhartts, Lee Gwin. The little guy is uncle Pen Gwin.

----------


## Phil Jolly

> I'm the guy in the Carhartts, Lee Gwin. The little guy is uncle Pen Gwin.


Ok, that's hilarious.   :Laughing:

----------


## herbsandspices

Awesome pic! You live a very cool life, Man Dough Nollij. _Very_ cool.  :Coffee:

----------


## Mandolin

> Blimey.. I'm still one of the youngest members of this forum methinks=)





I got you beat! :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Awesome pic! You live a very cool life, Man Dough Nollij. _Very_ cool.


Agreed -- he often makes me regret not having taken the opportunity to "summer over" while in the Navy.

----------


## mandozilla

Well it only took a year to get my computer act together so I could post a dang photo. My computer's been in the shop and I just now got a new dig. camera...My old one was a 10 year old Sony Mavica that used floppy discs for the media...My computer doesn't have a floppy reader...welcome to 2009 dummy!  :Laughing: 

Anyhoo, This is "Froggy" my Kettler KF-5, Number 0134, Built April 22, 1982...she'll be 27 years old next month!  :Grin:

----------


## mandozilla

And here's the back.  :Smile:

----------


## mandozilla

And here's the peghead.  :Cool: 
Notice the tree frog on the peghead...hence I call her "Froggy".  :Grin:

----------


## man dough nollij

Sorry, no mando content. It wouldn't be smart to bring it out in this weather...

----------


## mandozilla

Here's anothe shot of the top.  :Coffee:

----------


## mandozilla

Here's a closeup of the front of the volute, er, I mean scroll.  :Laughing:

----------


## mandozilla

And the back of the scroll.  :Coffee:

----------


## mandozilla

Hey Lee, I wonder what would happen to a mandolin exposed down there in say, -60 deg F weather?  :Laughing: 

Too bad you don't have a cheap strung up dog of a mandolin to find out...I'll bet it wouldn't be a pretty picture.  :Laughing: 

BTW, is that you at the helm of that, uh, snowcat?  :Laughing: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandozilla

Now that I've conquered my photo issues, I'll try to figure out how to get some sound of Froggy on here somewhere, somehow...that'll probably take a while so don't be holdin' yer breath now.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> BTW, is that you at the helm of that, uh, snowcat?


Why, that's our own Nanook of the North!  Er... or would that be Chinook of the South?!  Never mind.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Sorry, no mando content. It wouldn't be smart to bring it out in this weather...


pink!?! ... PINK!!??!! ...

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Sorry, no mando content. It wouldn't be smart to bring it out in this weather...


Pistenbully? PISTENBULLY? - now that shakes my confidence in polar science professionalism. A snowcat from Germany/Austria supposed to trim tourist-infested ski resorts (and looking like Barbie and Ken should drive it) makes it to the Antarctic... What other toy machines do you have down there?  :Laughing: 

Bertram

----------


## Bill Snyder

Don't take this the wrong way Mandozilla, but I don't see YOU in any of those pictures.  :Grin:

----------


## mandopete

How about a picture of you playing that mandolin?

 :Smile:

----------


## NickAlberty

Here's a promo..........taken in Jasper, AR.

----------


## mandozilla

> Don't take this the wrong way Mandozilla, but I don't see YOU in any of those pictures.


Yeah Bill, I guess I got lost...another senior moment...Help!  :Laughing: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Nice ax. Nice hat!  :Smile:  You should also post this photo at the Cafe Hats thread.

----------


## Plectrosaurus

"A picture is worth a thousand words . . . unless it leaves you speechless."

----------


## Scott Austin

I am on the left,it"s been a few years. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> "A picture is worth a thousand words . . . unless it leaves you speechless."


Somehow this looks like a funeral - what happened to the late and lamented mandolin?  :Wink: 

Bertram

----------


## journeybear

> Somehow this looks like a funeral - what happened to the late and lamented mandolin?


Looks like a coffin case ... Clearly this is a grave situation.  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

That would be the Eastman shaped case, not a coffin, and if he really was playing final music graveside, what I thought of looking at the fence, you guys might want to reconsider the puns.

Jamie (the punster himself).

----------


## mandopete

Dear "Post A Picture Of Youself" thread,

I'm so sorry I missed your 6th birthday.

 :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

> That would be the Eastman shaped case, not a coffin, and if he really was playing final music graveside, what I thought of looking at the fence, you guys might want to reconsider the puns.
> 
> Jamie (the punster himself).


Point well taken. I would not have been so crass if I thought it were really a funeral - he is wearing jeans and loafers, rather informal attire. I thought it an odd juxtaposition, hence my gallows humor. We had no clear indication from Plectrosaurus about the event portrayed. My intention was to amuse, not offend, and if I have, I apologize.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> ... he is wearing jeans and loafers, rather informal attire...


Been to any funerals lately? The ones I've been to I have seen as many people in informal attire as formal attire.  We have become a rather informal society and many people just don't own any formal clothes anymore.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Point well taken. I would not have been so crass if I thought it were really a funeral - he is wearing jeans and loafers, rather informal attire. I thought it an odd juxtaposition, hence my gallows humor. We had no clear indication from Plectrosaurus about the event portrayed. My intention was to amuse, not offend, and if I have, I apologize.


Same for me. I am sorry if this should have been a serious situation - in that case the pun backfired on me. I guess that's a risk we punsters are willing to take, but not meaning to hurt anybody but ourselves in the process. No offence meant, my apologies.

Bertram

----------


## billkilpatrick

the fence had me guessing as well ... funny what associations images have - but in this case (bertram's comment et al) one would have to be looking very hard for offense to take it.

- bill (be prepared - do a good turn daily)

----------


## Chris Keth

Taken today as I was deciding whether to trim the beard shorter or not. I didn't, by the way.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Taken today as I was deciding whether to trim the beard shorter or not. I didn't, by the way.


Good decision. Trimming won't get you anywhere near Grisman  :Grin: 

Bertram

----------


## journeybear

> the fence had me guessing as well ... funny what associations images have - but in this case (bertram's comment et al) one would have to be looking very hard for offense to take it.
> 
> - bill (be prepared - do a good turn daily)


Verrry punny! HA!!!

I'm hoping Plectrosaurus will ring in and explain the photo. Maybe he's waiting for us to hit that 1000 word mark?  :Confused:  We've been indulging in conjecture, which can be misleading. You know what happens when you assume ...  :Wink: 

I like your new avatar. That's one way to always be sure your playing comes from the heart!  :Grin:

----------


## jefflester

Jamming "Althea" by the Grateful Dead 2 weeks ago with my RnR bandmates from about 20 years ago.

----------


## journeybear

> Jamming "Althea" by the Grateful Dead 2 weeks ago with my RnR bandmates from about 20 years ago.


Nice ax! 

I have three questions:

1) Did you play mandolin in the band?  :Mandosmiley: 

2) Why'd you cut your hair and your buddies didn't?  :Confused:  (rhetorical)

3) Was the set list something like: Althea - Space - Drums - Truckin' ?  :Smile: 

Good ol' Grateful Dead ...  :Whistling:

----------


## cooper4205

> 3) Was the set list something like: Althea - Space - Drums - Truckin' ? 
> 
> Good ol' Grateful Dead ...


you left out Dark Star! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jefflester

> 1) Did you play mandolin in the band?


Here's the "pre" photo. 1986.

----------


## journeybear

> you left out Dark Star!


I didn't want to aim too high ...  :Grin:   :Cool:   :Whistling: 

BTW, Bobby, Phil, and Warren were on The View today (poor guys). They did a rather odd version of "Friend Of The Devil" with acoustic guitars (no mandolin, of course) - Bobby sang/spoke the first verse, Warren sang the second, Bobby again on the third, no bridge or fourth verse, Warren took a lead, Bobby took a better lead (or maybe it was just a better-sounding guitar), they sang the bridge, then instead of the fourth verse repeat  (wife in Chino etc), Phil sang a verse I'd never heard: 

You can borrow from the devil
You can borrow from your friend
The devil's got a twenty dollar bill
Your friend only got ten

I don't know if this is a new or alternate verse. Not crazy about it; puts too much emphasis on the money theme. I haven't been following the guys too closely since a couple of years after Jerry died. I felt bad for them, still having to field questions about Jerry after all this time.

----------


## journeybear

> Here's the "pre" photo. 1986.


I'm assuming you're on keyboards?

You guys all look so _serious!_ I hope you were actually having fun ... and just trying to look cool ...  :Cool: 

I like all the purple. I don't know what it is about musicians and purple ... I'm glad the thick Dunlop picks are purple, made my choice of picks easy. 

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Scott Austin

Wheatland MI. 1981 somebody handed me the mando on the way up and said here play this one...so I did.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Wheatland MI. 1981 somebody handed me the mando on the way up and said here play this one...so I did.


very cool ... a sort of dobro-mano?

----------


## Scott Austin

Yes, it was a National Resonophonic circa 1930's from what I remember [which isn't much]

----------


## Scott Austin

or Dobro?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My wife with me at my recent birthday party up in Guerneville...

----------


## journeybear

After a few, perhaps?  :Confused: 

I finally translated your signature line, and am laughing so hard it is taking longer than usual to hunt and peck this. I'll pass on posting the translation so as to maintain a modicum of decorum.  :Wink:  Clearly you were inspired!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I believe that quote was originally attiributed to Mai Occidentis  :Wink:

----------


## GVD

> ...Clearly you were inspired!


After looking at the pic I was wondering what was going through your mind at that moment. Great minds think alike indeed!  :Wink: 

GVD

----------


## journeybear

> I believe that quote was originally attiributed to Mai Occidentis


Mais oui, but someone has tweaked it a bit to be suitable for our purposes.  :Smile: 

It speaks volumes, without saying much.

Ut si!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> After looking at the pic I was wondering what was going through your mind at that moment. Great minds think alike indeed! 
> 
> GVD


Our 3 year old Aidan was with us at the dinner party, as were two other couples' little ones -- and all of them were a little bit out of control that night -- so the only thing I was thinking was, A) _"Good Lord I need another pint"_, and B) _"Why oh why didn't we bring the Children's Benedryl™?"_

----------


## jefflester

> Phil sang a verse I'd never heard: 
> 
> You can borrow from the devil
> You can borrow from your friend
> The devil's got a twenty dollar bill
> Your friend only got ten
> 
> I don't know if this is a new or alternate verse...


It's a verse the Hunter wrote but that Jerry never sang. When Hunter did the song solo he included that verse.

----------


## jefflester

> I'm assuming you're on keyboards?


Uh, no, I'm on drums. I thought being the only male in both photos would make that clear. But I will admit it's hard to tell that it is a woman playing the Hammond.

----------


## journeybear

> Uh, no, I'm on drums. I thought being the only male in both photos would make that clear. But I will admit it's hard to tell that it is a woman playing the Hammond.


Duuude! I'm so sorry!  :Redface:  Well, it is all the way across the stage, and it is dark ...

Glad to see you've upgraded your choice of instruments!  :Smile:  Might be gettting less work, though, I dunno ... Somehow it seems it's always the drummers and bass players that get all the work. Must be because so many people take up mandolin ... OK, I mean guitar!  :Mandosmiley:  At least you didn't take up banjo, though in a pinch I guess one could work as a practice pad ...  :Grin:

----------


## mandozilla

> My wife with me at my recent birthday party up in Guerneville...


Now Jim, you're supposed to say;

My lovely wife...or
My fetching wife...or
My lovely and talented wife...

Just saying 'My wife' is like saying;
My car...or
My golf clubs...or
My table saw...

You get the picture...ladies love that.  :Laughing: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Now Jim, you're supposed to say;
> 
> My lovely wife...or
> My fetching wife...or
> My lovely and talented wife...
> 
> Just saying 'My wife' is like saying;
> My car...or
> My golf clubs...or
> ...


correct ... absolutely - now i think we should break up into groups and discuss it to death.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

But she _knows_ I _love_ my golf clubs, and I don't use a superlative for them, either. (Although they _are_ the best clubs ever!  :Wink:  )

----------


## man dough nollij

Hey, I can top posting a picture of myself. Here's a 24 hour webcam from the top of Crater Hill, overlooking McMurdo. I'm the guy down there by the sea ice in the red coat. Can you see me pickin' on my Eastman?

http://www.usap.gov/videoClipsAndMaps/mcmwebcam.cfm

(Keep in mind the time difference-- I'm about 17 to 20 hours ahead of the states (GMT+13).

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Hey, I can top posting a picture of myself. Here's a 24 hour webcam from the top of Crater Hill, overlooking McMurdo. I'm the guy down there by the sea ice in the red coat. Can you see me pickin' on my Eastman?
> 
> http://www.usap.gov/videoClipsAndMaps/mcmwebcam.cfm
> 
> (Keep in mind the time difference-- I'm about 17 to 20 hours ahead of the states (GMT+13).


... the guy next to the PINK! snowplow?

superlatives ... beh' - but this is "awesome."

----------


## man dough nollij

> ... the guy next to the PINK! snowplow?
> 
> superlatives ... beh' - but this is "awesome."


The PistenBullys are a nice red color when they're new, but the UV down here is brutal-- it fades 'em pretty fast when they're parked outside.

Mando content: Does anyone have tab for Metallica's "Fade to Pink"?

----------


## journeybear

This is pretty slow ... glacial ... a new image every ten minutes? Only Vanilla Fudge can play that slow ...  :Smile: 

Nice view, though!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I have not posted a pic in a long time.  Here I am Octofoning around in a cool cap

----------


## mandopete

Darryl - is that a Loar octophone?

 :Smile:

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Nope, just an simple Regal.  Nearing 400,000 views on this thread Pete

----------


## mandopete

> Nearing 400,000 views on this thread Pete


Yeah, I guess i gotta watch out for the *Women With Mandolins* thread, eh?

 :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

I apologize for the long distance shot, but this is necessitated by the adverse reaction my appearance causes in cameras.  :Redface: 

Indeed, it is due to our culture's emphasis on superficiality that my lack of matinee idol looks and golden-throated singing voice have led to the world being kept from appreciating the benefits of my brilliant musicianship and the insightful lyrics of my songs.  :Mandosmiley:  That is why we are still in the dark ages of mandolin appreciation.

That's my theory, anyway ...  :Whistling: 

This was from a photo shoot a few years ago for my long-awaited first album, "Hitchhiker's Blues." 
I was then able to cut my hair. It was getting kind of long, could have said it was in my way ...  :Wink: 

Still hopin' to get picked up ...

----------


## JEStanek

I was working on a project at work and was using some alternative imaging methods (photocopier/scanner) and came up with a new creepy avatar.  Here's the source image.  Like Journey Bear I was able to get a haircut later today.  Mine wasn't quite that long.

Jamie

PS Who wants odd photos of my son back as my avatar?!?

----------


## GVD

> I was then able to cut my hair. It was getting kind of long, could have said it was in my way ...  ...


But you didn't and I wonder why?  :Wink: 

GVD

----------


## journeybear

> But you didn't and I wonder why?


I felt like letting my freak flag fly!  :Grin:   :Cool: 

My hair is impossible - so curly it's kinky - and I can't do a thing with it except grow it out into an afro. That was my look for high school, college, and well afterward, till the late 70's when it became difficult to get a job any more. I grew it back one last time a few years ago, but I was keeping it tied back most of he time. The photo shoot gave me the freedom to bid it farewell and continue to attempt to look reasonable.  :Whistling: 

Geez, I dunno, Jamie. That's a pretty good-looking image there. I don't think it's creepy at all. It all depends on what kind of response you're looking for here. There seem to be a few smartypantses around, pipe up from time to time ...  :Smile:

----------


## billkilpatrick

passed out on the photo-copier - must have been some office party:

----------


## billkilpatrick

jb - i had a photo of me from the 70's (long gone) in pretty much the same pose ... took me forEVER! to reach the west coast.

----------


## journeybear

I actually made it cross-country in four days once. Then again, there was the time I was stuck in Fresno (not Lodi) for two days. That was more normal. Oh wait, I got stuck for a day in Normal, Illinois once, too.  :Smile:  Had time to write a song called "The Abnormal Blues."

 They were different times; there was a different mindset. It was safer because more people were doing it as well as picking up people. Can't say I'd recommend it now. There are more wackos, and they're whackier. But I met some interesting people and went some places I never would have otherwise. The utter randomness apealed to me. And a mandolin was much easier to stow than a guitar.  :Grin:  (Got that MC in after all!)

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...came up with a new creepy avatar.


I say that's creepy - calls for a caption: "Man found dead in his microwave oven"  :Grin: 

Bertram

----------


## billkilpatrick

> I say that's creepy - calls for a caption: "Man found dead in his microwave oven" 
> 
> Bertram


... "ping!"

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> and came up with a new creepy avatar.


It does have that 'disembodied head' thing going on... but I prefer the Joker. =o)

----------


## GVD

> ... Oh wait, I got stuck for a day in Normal, Illinois once, too.,,  )


That has to beat getting stuck in Peculiar, MO! Yes Virginia there really is such a place. 

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peculiar,_Missouri


GVD

----------


## John Rosett

> Still hopin' to get picked up ...


Journeybear- this is not the way to get "picked up" by a record label.

Of course, if there is a way, I haven't figured it out yet...

----------


## journeybear

> That has to beat getting stuck in Peculiar, MO! Yes Virginia there really is such a place.


Ain't that peculiar!  :Laughing:  At least I never got stuck in Hell, MI! Or for that matter, Disappointment, KY  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

> Journeybear- this is not the way to get "picked up" by a record label...


Hoo boy! Aint that the truth? I done found _that_ out!

But I likes me _double entendres!_ I do! I do!

----------


## jefflester

> passed out on the photo-copier - must have been some office party:


<American Stars and Bars album cover>

Hey, I just pulled that out this monring for the drive into work.

Synch!

----------


## John Rosett

"If you don't get to be a star, you might have to eat your old guitar."
                                    -Homer and Jethro

"If you ain't so pretty and thin, you might have to eat you mandolin."
                                                     -me

----------


## man dough nollij

Sorry for no mando content... it was WAY too cold and remote for the Eastman to make an appearance. This is in an old fibreglass bubble called an "apple". I took the radio telephone out since it will be dark for a while...

----------


## Bertram Henze

> "If you don't get to be a star, you might have to eat your old guitar."
>                                     -Homer and Jethro
> 
> "If you ain't so pretty and thin, you might have to eat you mandolin."
>                                                      -me


Someone should invent a strawberry-flavored finish.

Bertram

----------


## sgarrity

Here's a pic from the Stringbender's first gig.  That's me on guitar, Jim-in-Virginia on mando, and our buddy Lyle on the 5 string.  Looke like we need to remember to  :Grin:  !

----------


## Jack Roberts

The whole band

----------


## Mike Bromley

Me having fun with my Coberley beater.

----------


## BiscoMando

I think this will work...

Bluegrass + Lights + Smoke Machines + Lasers = Heaven

- Jeff

----------


## mandopete

> Bluegrass + Lights + Smoke Machines + Lasers = Heaven


More Cowbell!

----------


## Paul Statman

Here I am with my band, *"The Statmen*"

----------


## GTG

> I think this will work...
> 
> Bluegrass + Lights + Smoke Machines + Lasers = Heaven
> 
> - Jeff


Great pic! Looks like a very cool gig.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Sporting my new cafe ball cap...

----------


## GVD

> Sporting my new cafe ball cap...


Stylish chapeau no doubt. Is that a V pick at about the 7th fret?

GVD

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Yes it is -- I recently purchased a few of the thinner V-picks to try out, and that is one of the new "Tremelo" models, which I have really taken a liking to. (I need to keep it in the strings, else it won't be long before I loose it.  :Wink:  )

----------


## mandopete

> I need to keep it in the strings, else it won't be long before I loose it.


'specially since ya can see right thru it!

BTW - I hope we don't run outta beer (or whiskey) either!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A pic of my three year old Aidan enjoying The Courtney Janes at the Grand Lake Farmer's Market last Saturday. (MC: Ben Hulan, the guy on the left, also plays mandolin quite well.)

----------


## mandopete

Hey Jim - those guys sound great.  I can see why your son was digging them!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Yeah -- he was loving life that morning: great music and bag of fresh warm kettle corn.  :Wink:

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I was thinking this ol' thread needed a bump.

Here's a recent photo of me playing my Collings D-3 at the Bluegrass From The Forest festival in Shelton, WA.  I like the guitar photo as it covers the majority of my prodigious belly (...can you say "Weight Watchers?  I knew you could).

The photo is courtesy my friend Eric Frommer.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Okay, I was thinking this ol' thread needed a bump.
> 
> Here's a recent photo of me playing my Collings D-3 at the Bluegrass From The Forest festival in Shelton, WA.  I like the guitar photo as it covers the majority of my prodigious belly


The mandocello could also work well for you, Pete!

----------


## Jason Kessler

> The mandocello could also work well for you, Pete!


I'm flirting with Double Bass territory.  Can you say gastric bypass?

----------


## mrmando

Here's me and my Cafe hat; can you guess the location?

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Here's me and my Cafe hat; can you guess the location?



Hmmm...the juxtaposition of reddish sedimentary rocks in the background and what look to be plutonic igneous in the foreground....ummm

OK.  San Miguel River down the hill a piece from Telluride, CO?

----------


## man dough nollij

Oak Creek Canyon?

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Here's me and my Cafe hat; can you guess the location?


park avenue? ... "planet of the apes?"

----------


## mrmando

> Oak Creek Canyon?


Lee nails it! Slide Rock, to be precise.

Same hat, different family members, different canyon...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Here's me and my Cafe hat; can you guess the location?


Well it looks like a clean enough creek that you were up -- but did you have a paddle?

----------


## kristallyn

this is me, in this case with my banjo

----------


## Mike Bunting

Banjo!!   :Grin:

----------


## kristallyn

haha yep,,..banjo..but not very well, only started two months ago, but it s a lot of fun too.
sometimes I find it hard to decide what to play next my banjo , my mandolin , my guitar or maybe my melodeon LOL

----------


## Ransome

In my mom's backyard the night before my father's memorial with my son.



Playing Amazing Grace in the setting was the hardest thing I have ever done.

Ran$ome

----------


## JEStanek

Ransome, you did your family a service.  Thanks.

Jamie

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

((hugs)) Ransome

----------


## Ransome

Thanks, I am still reeling from it. I had thought that after a month it would be better, but nothing is like losing your father.

----------


## kristallyn

hello ransome
I know.. I lost my dad 4 years ago, and I lost my brother ten years ago ( yesterday was the 10th aniversary of his passing) and lost my dear mum only recently on january 12th 2009
you cant expect it to get easier after a month, in fact, for me it only really started after a couple of months, as if all of a sudden I woke up and realised she was really REALLY gone, not visiting my sister in scotland or just gone shopping ..
I still reach for the phone everyday, because I d call her every morning hi mama..how are you today, she was allways happy and positive and she was my very best friend in life, I miss her so much, it takes my breath away sometimes,..
there are good days,..when I don t feel it so much, I m happy doing things with my husband and the kids, enjoying music, etc..but than it hits me when we get home and I want to call her to tell her all about it

in time, it wont be so "sharp" anymore, the edges will fade..and you ll be able to think of your dad with a smile more..and not so much with tears burning in your eyes and heart
for now..just accept the pain, grief is just the price we have to pay for the love we received and gave
it is a high price, but mums and dads are well worth it!
take care!
kris

----------


## Charles E.

I took the cigar box mando to Mt. Airy this weekend and had a grand time. Here is a photo of me playing the box and my friend Eric playing the bell mando I built back in 04.

----------


## jim simpson

You've got to love the Summer (almost) months of outdoor gigs. This is from last Tues. playing at Wheeling Park's outdoor bandshell. Today (Sunday) we played an afternoon gig at an allday fundraiser then went on to play an evening concert outdoors. The weather was just about perfect.

----------


## Christy

> Thanks, I am still reeling from it. I had thought that after a month it would be better, but nothing is like losing your father.


Sorry to hear about your dad.  It's a really hard thing losing your parents.  My dad died last year, and my mother died just 10 days later.  We had their memorial service together last spring.  I am still reeling from the loss.  One thing I have found is that it is a long process, that seems to have many layers to it.

Big hugs to you,
Chris

----------


## Soupy1957



----------


## billkilpatrick

soupy ... for the love of pete, please stop it with these tantalizing LV600 photos. 36 or so days to go till i get mine - do you think you could cool it till then?

bill - bereft (and counting)

----------


## mandopete

> soupy ... for the love of pete, please stop it with these tantalizing LV600 photos.


Hey, leave me outta this!

 :Smile:

----------


## Mike Bromley

This pic had to post.  On a recent (today) trip home from Hamilton, Ontario, where I was the Worst Man at the marriage of Kelly Jay (in the white protest shirt) we ran into two of Kelly's old pals: Officer John, and children's entertainer Fred Penner.  The gag was to apply a Taser  :Wink: (cell phone) jolt to Kelly to prepare him for the picture.

Mando Content:  The globetrotting Cafe Ball Cap.

 :Laughing:

----------


## kristallyn

new picture WITH mandolin this time

----------


## Soupy1957

Hey Bill...............who's "Pete????" I never said I loved anyone named "Pete!!" (lol)

----------


## Paul Statman

> Hey Bill...............who's "Pete????" I never said I loved anyone named "Pete!!" (lol)


I believe that's _mandopete_, and the gentleman has already requested that he be "left out of this", as he would like to retain the love he has for his coffee-town 'Joe' and his mando (probably why he added it to his name). Now we all need to back off before he gets mad - and nobody want to see that, I'm sure... :Whistling:

----------


## billkilpatrick

... no ... no-no.

----------


## Portel

Me in the car, yesterday,
When I had just bought my first mandolin :-D

----------


## billkilpatrick

congratulations! long life and happiness to you all ... (you, your car, your mandolin and a long list of future members of the cast...)

----------


## Portel

> congratulations! long life and happiness to you all ... (you, your car, your mandolin and a long list of future members of the cast...)


It's not my car, it's my dad's :-)
I hope the mandoline will last long, it's not much specials.
It only costed 60 euros, wich is extremely cheap.
At least, the highest string didn't last too long. I tuned it in the shop, I played a little and it broke.

Maybe, someday I'll buy a better one.
But I want to focus on guitar, since I also play guitar.
I play acoustic guitar for almost a year and a half, and electric guitar since almost a year.

----------


## hendrix2

Hi Portel,

I see you followed my advice to come to the mandolincafe!
Be warned, you will be infected with MAS here, a lot!!!

----------


## Portel

> Hi Portel,
> 
> I see you followed my advice to come to the mandolincafe!
> Be warned, you will be infected with MAS here, a lot!!!


Already happened,
My mandolin isn't much special,
I want an F-style mandolin!

Haha, but I can always buy a better, goodlooking, mandolin once I know how to play it.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

From our annual Fathers Day sojurn to the North Beach Festival (this year they tried to throw us off and held it a week early.  :Wink:  ).  The pictures have no mando content, but Al Fabrizio and Hugo Wainzinger were performing Italian classics on mandolin and guitar, respectively. Plus there was someone performing solo on a Nickleharpa, which I found fascinating. (Sorry, the music-related pics are trapped on my wife's phone, so I'll have to post them later.)

----------


## Dusty

....At the Eddie Pennington Festival in Princeton, Ky ..... busting out on Raggedy Ann.

----------


## DavidHowell

Here's two recent pictures of me and then a picture of the first mandolin I got.  It had a problem with it so they let me exchange it for a similar model at the store.

----------


## kristallyn

finally some pictures were taken of my band SUGARBEAT yesterday during a gig at a radioprogramme
not playing the mandolin here, but both the other guitarplayer and I play mandolin on occasion in the band





interview with the sugarbabes of sugarbeat  :Laughing: 


and this is our BIGGEST youngest fan giving me a kiss

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE=kristallyn;683909]finally some pictures were taken of my band SUGARBEAT yesterday during a gig at a radioprogramme
not playing the mandolin here, but both the other guitarplayer and I play mandolin on occasion in the band


Was that at the Dokkum radio station?

----------


## kristallyn

no it was at radio havenstad.fm in delfzijl ( province of groningen in the netherlands) :Smile: 
I drove past dokkum this morning when I took my son to the ship he is on
he is learning to be a fisherman
this is my son( proud mum) it s a picture taken for a large expo in the netherlands about fisherman that still catch their fish the old fashioned way( no mass production or damaging the sea etc)

----------


## Paul Statman

:Confused:  Do we need a new thread here..?

----------


## JEStanek

Nope.

Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

how about a line?... maybe a reel or two ...

----------


## kristallyn

it wasn t my intention to go off topic or annoy anyone
srry bout that

----------


## Mike Bunting

That'd be me that headed in a different direction. Sorry about that.

----------


## billkilpatrick

"sorry" for what? ...

unflappable; rarely - if ever - on topic - bill

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> it wasn t my intention to go off topic or annoy anyone
> srry bout that


The title of this thread is "Post A Picture Of Yourself", and by logical extension of loved ones, so you have been totally on topic IMHO.

----------


## Mando Gil

Having a bad day?

----------


## Jill McAuley

Kristallyn, that is an awesome photo of your son!! And well done to him for learning ways of fishing that are kind to the sea!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## kristallyn

thanks jill, he has asperger syndrom and life hasn t been easy on him so far, so we are really proud of him, he is doing so well and is very conscious of our earth mother and wildlife preservation

----------


## Dan Hoover

[ this is my son( proud mum) 

that is a very cool picture kris...

----------


## kristallyn

thanks dan, I mailed the artist to ask if maybe we could buy a copy of it...
I realy like it

----------


## Brian Krashpad

I'm just learning to play mandolin.  I borrowed my Dad's for years but never got round to it.  He recently asked for it back (he can't play it either), so I went out and bought a cheapie Washburn electrified model to replace it.  Yesterday in church was the first time I ever played mando in public.

Upshot: no pics of me playing mando, yet.  But I have lots of pics of me playing guitar or bass, so here's a couple of those.

Guitar first:



Me playing bass for the late great Bo Diddley!

----------


## Shawn Gambrel



----------


## pickerfromhell

I'm listed in the Celtic MP3 page on this site-you can hear this Mid-Mo I'm playing in the pic...yeah, it's been fine tuned fret wise, custom bridge and electrified by Fishman into a flamethrower. I own a couple of these gems.
I record professionally for motion pics.
Under contract for TNT.
Leavey and Associates agent.

Chris Bliss
pickerfromhell

----------


## woodwizard

That's pretty cool Chris. I noticed that you're an Arkansas boy... Hello neighbor. Also noticed that your bithday is the same day as my youngest son. He'll be headed up to U of A at Fayettville this August as a freshman. I use to play a lot at Joses' in Springdale and the one on Dickson St.

----------


## pickerfromhell

Yo-WW
I work just down the road from Jose's here in Springdale.
We occasionally hold our management team meetings in their private area.
The food is still great there too.
If your son is looking for some PT work while going to school, have him stop in and see us at www.supports.org
I'm the CCO there.
Like I said, we're just down the road in the Har-Ber Meadows sub-division.
chris

----------


## Mike Bunting

> 


Shawn, someone tipped you over!

----------


## Mike Bromley

Couldn't risk taking the mando out in this...it was over 50 celsius (104 F), but had to show the reach of Cafe Influence..... :Grin:

----------


## man dough nollij

> Couldn't risk taking the mando out in this...it was over 50 celsius (104 F), but had to show the reach of Cafe Influence.....


Hey Mike, between the two of us we've got it covered. Had wind chills of -65F/-54C here yesterday. Ambient temps below -25F/-32C, with winds gusting to 30kts. The scene looks really similar, too, except it's pitch dark 24/7 here.

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's me at the McMurdo greenhouse, reflected in the space blankets on the walls. Mando content: I'm wearing my '05 Rocky Grass t-shirt.

----------


## man dough nollij

The pic didn't stick... :Confused:

----------


## Mike Bromley

> The pic didn't stick...


Help! I'm Melllllllllltinnnnnnnnnnng..... :Disbelief:  :Laughing:

----------


## Dan Hoover

lee and mike,you guys are my heroes for the day...from one extreme to the other...cheers to you...
Quote "Here's me at the McMurdo greenhouse, reflected in the space blankets on the walls. Mando content: I'm wearing my '05 Rocky Grass t-shirt."end quote..
 that has got to be one of the funkiest pictures i've ever seen...well since saturday...looks like a pick??you should make that into one...
  Quote " Couldn't risk taking the mando out in this...it was over 50 celsius (104 F), but had to show the reach of Cafe Influence...." end quote..
   beige is not your colour,it should just be the colour of the cap on your head...how much dust can a mando hold??

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> Couldn't risk taking the mando out in this...it was over 50 celsius (104 F), but had to show the reach of Cafe Influence.....


Mike,

I'll bet that was a middle of day shot? Man, that is just fugly! I was in the Navy and did time on picket duty in the middle of the Gulf. We had our dust storms that wreaked havoc on my radar antennas, but it was never as bad as what you're dealing with there. Thanks for what you're doing. Stay safe and hang in there Buddy.

----------


## jefflester

> Couldn't risk taking the mando out in this...it was over 50 celsius (104 F), but had to show the reach of Cafe Influence.....


50C is a heck of a lot hotter than 104F.

----------


## Paul Statman

> 50c is a heck of a lot hotter than 104f.


50°c = 122°f

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

Here is me and a Jam Model

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Mike,
> 
> I'll bet that was a middle of day shot? Man, that is just fugly! I was in the Navy and did time on picket duty in the middle of the Gulf. We had our dust storms that wreaked havoc on my radar antennas, but it was never as bad as what you're dealing with there. Thanks for what you're doing. Stay safe and hang in there Buddy.


Er, thanks, but don't thank me for heroics unearned!  I'm just a wellsite geologist, and I don't see any hazardous things other than the occasional scorpion and some wacky drivers.  The folks in the military, on the other hand, deserve all our gratitude.  They have to be outside in stuff like this all day long.  I have A/C.






> 50C is a heck of a lot hotter than 104F.


Yes, you're right at that.  122° F.  And yes, it was that hot.  Somewhere in my foggy dust-addled Oil Patch brain, I was mentally converting 40° C.  

 :Crying:  :Mad:  :Coffee:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> Er, thanks, but don't thank me for heroics unearned!  I'm just a wellsite geologist, and I don't see any hazardous things other than the occasional scorpion and some wacky drivers.  The folks in the military, on the other hand, deserve all our gratitude.  They have to be outside in stuff like this all day long.  I have A/C.


Well, you're still a heckuva lot closer to it than I am. That deserves some kudos, at least.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

A little "Duc" in Advertising... :Smile: 

The white square in the upper right is the new Mandolin Store sticker. It's a cool new logo. I wish it came out a little clearer. 

Nothing like a little mobile advertising, huh?  :Laughing:

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Let's see if this works.

----------


## Wesley

It looks like someone forgot to send the banjo player the "Navy Blazer" memo. Or maybe that's just how banjo players are....

----------


## lenf12

He got the "navy blazer" memo. He just can't read  :Laughing: 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## JEStanek

He got the bolo memo tho...  :Wink: 

Jamie

----------


## RyanRussell

The ban on flash photography makes me look a little shadowy.  :Laughing: 
 :Mandosmiley: 

edit note:  img tag did not work

----------


## Mike Bromley

> He got the bolo memo tho... 
> 
> Jamie


BOLO....Be On the Look Out, oops, right....banjo player...D'oh!

----------


## Mark Gibbs

I do some art work with my photography. The mando is my Givens F5 that i dought new in 1976.  Check out my new mando listed under Post a Pic of new mando. Anyone interested in photography? check out www.photomark1.smugmug.com  Mark Gibbs

----------


## jim simpson

Today we (Charlie Dynamite & His Short Fuse) played an afternoon gig. We were amused by the group of beer kegs in front of the sign: parking for priest
Seemed like a good photo op, I'm 3rd from the left.

----------


## mandopete

> We were amused by the group of beer kegs in front of the sign.


Did you check to see if there was anything left in those kegs?

----------


## David M.

Love that sign by the kegs.  

Here's a couple of pics of a gig I had on June 30th for the county arts council.  Marc (maj34) helped me out.  Marc's on the left and was playing a Huss&Dalton dred and a Unicorn A.  I'm playing a D35 and a Flatiron F.  

At the end we had a couple of good buddies come up and do some fiddle tunes w/us.  Fun gig, good turnout, nice cool weather.

----------


## Roger Wheeler

Great pics David!  Wish I coulda heard ye

----------


## Roger Wheeler

Backstage with Chris Hillman Oct. 09 Workplay Bham AL.  I"m playing my lefty Collings MT and Hillman is sporting a custom Red Diamond.  He was showing me his song "The Other Side"

----------


## Roger Wheeler

Great pic!!! Would love to meet Sam my own self

----------


## freshthreat

Here's me, mandolin and a few "other" friends! :Laughing:

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I think I recognize you from a Fretboard Journal Article, Roger.

----------


## Roger Wheeler

Hey Steven, you are correct.  I was lucky enough to have been in Hillman's class at the Fur Peace Ranch the weekend Eric Futran did the article for the Fretboard Journal and to have my pic included.  He also got a really cool shot of my right hand playing with a fellow student, Robert Eustis from New Orleans, in the background.  Being a southpaw came in handy for that pic!!  Thanks for noticing.

----------


## Frank Silver

Here's my hat - spotted, but no me.

Frank  =^..^=

----------


## Frank Silver

/Users/franksown/Desktop/P1010201.JPG

----------


## mandopete

> Here's my hat - spotted, but no me.
> 
> Frank  =^..^=


That looks more like a kitteh.

----------


## Mike Bromley

> That looks more like a kitteh.


Burdock is in shock.

----------


## mandopete

...ala I Can Has Cheezburger:

----------


## Mike Bromley

Teh?  Is taht like "meh" for catz?

----------


## mandopete

Iz lolspeak.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

mandopete, ur doin it rite.

----------


## Frank Silver

?? all of a sudden I can't attach pictures - why ?

----------


## JEStanek

Are you posting photos from your PC or from a Web location?  See some instructions here.

Jamie

----------


## Frank Silver

OK ... here's my hat

----------


## JeffD

Frank thats a cool looking mandolin! What are the details?

----------


## Frank Silver

Thats my 1919 A - sounds and plays OK - tuners a bit tight, original era - but not to the mandolin pick guard.  I play my Stinnet F5 about 99%, this just a wee bit, but it has some good mojo.

----------


## woodwizard

3 of us pickin at an old friends B-day party this past Sat. I'm in the middle.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## RevRichard

Here's a picture of me playing in front of a bunch of kids at a church conference (Synod School of the Synod of Lakes and Prairies of the Presbyterian Church U.S.A., if you're interested).  Most of the time I was on stage with the band, but when things started jumpin' (yes, Presbyterians _do_  get excited) I came down to be with the young ones.

Not great music, perhaps, but a heckuva lot of fun.  As the Man said, "Suffer the little children..."  :Laughing:

----------


## Darren Bailey

[attach][/attach]

----------


## Andy Miller

A friend snapped this picture of me singing at his kid's birthday party.  I like to caption it "scared of balloons."

----------


## Hans_k

Today we played at an "American Sunday Afternoon". We had a great time, being surrounded by great American Cars and playing American music.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Today we played at an "American Sunday Afternoon". We had a great time, being surrounded by great American Cars and playing American music.


 Hey Hans!  Nice pics... and nice lookin' Jade there, too!  :Wink:

----------


## GRW3

Finally got caught with a mandolin in a picture. I'm surprised my wife didn't tell me to smile but it's a pretty typical look for pictures. It may be the most visible expression of my Scotch-Irish background as I look more German (square head included) from my paternal grandmothers family.

----------


## stratton7584



----------


## Ben Milne

I took a few photos of mr mandos recently and happened to take a few happy snaps.
okay...  here's me and my 2 mandos...

----------


## mandopete

Smile for the camera?

 :Smile:

----------


## Charley wild

Sorry I don't have any mandolin pictures at present. How about a lap steel photo? Aren't they closely related? :Smile:

----------


## Paul Statman

> How about a lap steel photo? Aren't they closely related?


No, they are not- but your knees look like they might be related..

----------


## Mike Bromley

The workstation & the worker, always at the ready.... :Cool:

----------


## billkilpatrick

... rock star!

----------


## Bertram Henze

Mike, is that a million audience of bacteria gazing at you backwards through the microscope (makes you look really big)?  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Mike, is that a million audience of bacteria gazing at you backwards through the microscope (makes you look really big)?


Actually, it makes THEM look really big.  Nothing like a klatsch of surly paramecia to make for a hard-to-please crowd.  Especially if they start multiplying.  You ain't been tomatoed until a bunch of intracellular plasma comes flying up the oculars.

Now that I've established an oozing glob of a metaphor, it is merely mundane little chips of limestone and dolomite with the odd pertoleum globule peeking tentatively out of scattered pores...

"Can ya play 'Beverley Hillbillies' for me, Mike?" :Chicken:  :Whistling:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandopete

Looks more like Devo to me with the jumpsuit and all.

 :Smile:

----------


## Keith Wallen

Here is one from a photo shoot with the band this week.

----------


## catmandu2

Goodness...135 pages and I've never looked in on this thread.  Nice to see some of you with whom I've been sharing this board!

----------


## Adam McKillip

Weddings make for snazzy pictures with mandolins.

----------


## tartan phantom

This one was shot by a friend at a very smoky cigar-bar gig:




Hamming for the (pretty) female photographer at an outdoor festival:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Here's one from this summer...starting to get cooler in New England now.

Larry

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

New F5G

----------


## Mike Bromley

Uh-oh, the hardy Jordan Valley Ground Squirrel is stealing mandolin content around the Dead Sea.... :Laughing:

----------


## JEStanek

Mike, for more Squirrel fun see this thread.

Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Uh-oh, the hardy Jordan Valley Ground Squirrel is stealing mandolin content around the Dead Sea....


salty dog ... salty squirrel ... maybe alvin will come out of retirement and give you a hand with your xmas special album. 

"... i still want a hula-hoop ..."

----------


## D C Blood

recent show...my step-daughter, me, and my wonderful wife... :Cool:

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Messing around at home

----------


## buckhorn

i always shudder when i see people wearing bibs (hog washers) and playing music... i just see all those snaps and zippers and can only imagine the backs of those great instruments...lets just put a T-shirt or sweat shirt over those buckles and save the beauty of all that finish work....i may be out of line , but be careful leting bib wearers with your instruments ........keith

----------


## Matt DeBlass

> i always shudder when i see people wearing bibs (hog washers) and playing music... i just see all those snaps and zippers and can only imagine the backs of those great instruments...lets just put a T-shirt or sweat shirt over those buckles and save the beauty of all that finish work....i may be out of line , but be careful leting bib wearers with your instruments ........keith


Maybe we could invent and market a "mando-bib" to hang around your neck to keep the snaps from scratching your axe? Like a big lobster bib, but with a picture of an F-5 on it?

----------


## D C Blood

I couldn't agree more about the bibs...I've tried to tell them, and they understand.  They are not planning to ever sell those guitars, so a few marks on the back are not gonna bother them.  A '94 D41 (my wife's) is not a particularly high value collector item.  The D-76 Bicentennial model might be, but it was in pretty rough shape when we got it, so it's not likely to matter about a few marks.  They won't play anyone else's guitars while wearing them, though... :Disbelief:

----------


## Sam Bush Fan!

<This Is Me

----------


## Mike Bunting

Pointer bibs don't anything to hurt the mando on the front, one small horizontal zipper on the pocket that is above the instrument.

----------


## John Ely

Me in an old Mandolin Cafe chord t-shirt. (That was pure coincidence. My wife just happened to take the photo on a day I had it on.)

----------


## catmandu2

> i always shudder when i see people wearing bibs (hog washers) and playing music... i just see all those snaps and zippers and can only imagine the backs of those great instruments...


I do too...unless of course one is simultaneously washing hogs.  In which case, it's understandable.

----------


## Dave Hicks

Thwacking a bonehead G chord at the blues jam.

D.H.

----------


## catmandu2

Eeeyew-all...with yer fancy little git-tars!

----------


## JEStanek

Catmandu.  due to the position of the strings and your face, I read the REMO on the head as FIEND.  Seemed appropriate.  :Laughing: 

Jamie

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

I've posted a picture bore but here are two new ones.



This is our band, Route 58 playing at an outdoor arts festival.  It was our 3rd hour playing, so we sat.


This was at the BlueRidge Music Center just outside of Galax, VA at the Sunday afternoon Old Time jam.  The guy with the banjo is my dad---we were taking a break from putting down hardwood floors in his house.

----------


## catmandu2

> Catmandu.  due to the position of the strings and your face, I read the REMO on the head as FIEND.  Seemed appropriate.


Moderator, huh?  Then I reckon yer the man to talk to to git this here a place named The Banjer Calf-hay..  Are ya with me boys?!!  (And sonny, heh heh...yer hair is green!)

----------


## Elliot Luber

> Uh-oh, the hardy Jordan Valley Ground Squirrel is stealing mandolin content around the Dead Sea....



Mike, which one are you?

----------


## woodwizard

Well here's one of me pickin' with my traditional oldtime string band at an Irish restaurant & pub called Kelt's this month. We're called "The Mountain Boomers String Band"   .... look out now!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Gary Watkins

Just doin' what I love! :Mandosmiley:  :Laughing:  :Popcorn:  :Grin:

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Here is a photo of me and an accompanist preforming Beethoven Sonata for Tuba and Mandolin No. 8, 3rd Movement.  :Wink:  

Would you believe we are playing for an October Fest? Well we are.  :Laughing:  This was taken 10-17-09 at our local Elks club where we play annually. They have a "Really Big Shooow" Dinner, dancing and  Beer. We are quartet , accordion and drums cropped out for the Beethoven effect.

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

anyone posing with the new gibsons??

----------


## mandopete

...or even the old Gibsons?

----------


## D18dave

three guesses to figure out which one is me...

----------


## mandopete

D. All of the above?

----------


## Perry

here we are not having fun

----------


## sean808080

Practicing out on the deck.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Practicing out on the deck.


You have a big deck, then?  :Whistling:  (Sorry - I couldn't resist it..I just watched Drew Carey, Jeff Foxworthy & Co doing that bit again)!

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's me hiking the Na Pali coast (about the middle of the north coast of Kauai) with impromptu Hawaiian hiking buddy, Jackie.

Mando content: I'm wearing my Rocky Grass shirt.




Full disclosure: Pic shot by Jackie's boyfriend... :Redface:

----------


## Dan Hoover

> Here's me hiking the Na Pali coast (about the middle of the north coast of Kauai) with impromptu Hawaiian hiking buddy, Jackie.
> 
> Mando content: I'm wearing my Rocky Grass shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: Pic shot by Jackie's boyfriend...


 hey,you look very good without all that heavy winter clothing on... it's great to see that you kept a tan living in Antarctica for so long..who's the old guy next to you??? :Laughing:  :Laughing:    i'm sorry,couldn't refuse...enjoy your time there,you deserve it...but?how are you gonna leave that island?cheers

----------


## journeybear

> i always shudder when i see people wearing bibs (hog washers) and playing music... i just see all those snaps and zippers and can only imagine the backs of those great instruments...


It's true - the back of my old F-12 looked like it had been gone over by worms or miniature trench diggers or something. Might have been from buttons, especially all those post-"Urban Cowboy" western-style shirts I was wearing at gigs, the ones with metal buttons. By the time I noticed it was too late, much too late.  :Crying:

----------


## Keith Wallen

Here is a pic of the band playing in the Oregon District in Dayton Ohio last weekend. Dressed up a little...

----------


## LateBloomer

Keith you make a great hippie!  Wish I could have been there to see and hear you!

----------


## ledmandlin

> i have heard it for both of them, usually for the used for 'staches (for me at least) when they have that duane allman look


This is a long time after the quote, but I had to say, Duane wore a 'stache with mutton chops; it was Greg who had the big burns, no 'stache and a soul patch--FWIW.

To diminish the non-sequitor aspect of this belated thread, page 92 is where I found the misguided references to creative facial hair on icons not present to represent themselves; so, I took the liberty.

Carry on.

----------


## journeybear

> ... To diminish the non-sequitor aspect of this belated thread, page 92 is where ....


BTW & FWIW, when you quote somebody, there's a little arrow in the quoted section after the quoted poster's name that, if you click on it, takes you back to the quoted post. You can quote me on that!  :Grin:

----------


## Keith Wallen

Thanks LateBloomer it was a good time! I enjoyed having the big hair... He he

----------


## tburcham

Here's a mandolin trio with your's truly in the middle (with my Silverangel F5)

----------


## Tim Saxton

Chiliwack Bluegrass Festival 2009

----------


## Tim Saxton

Tall Timbergrass @ Chiliwack Bluegrass Festival 2009

----------


## RichM

Okay, I've resisted this for years, but I actually kind of like this photo. This is the way I feel when I play, very intensely focused on the instrument. This is me trying out a Lyon & Healy Style A at Gruhn's... and yes, the L&H followed me home!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> ... and yes, the L&H followed me home!


Really nice looking mando!

Larry

----------


## NickAlberty

Myself playing at War Eagle Mill in Rogers, AR.

----------


## JeffD

> a Lyon & Healy Style A at Gruhn's... and yes, the L&H followed me home!


One of those mandolins is on my MAS list.

----------


## Chris Rogers

Southern Gothic Tragedy at an open mic this week at McGrath's in Alameda, CA.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Me and Gramps having a go at some Blues in the not too distant past, somewhere in Calgary....

----------


## catmandu2

Can anyone tell me how to post images (stills) from Youtube vid clips?

----------


## man dough nollij

> Can anyone tell me how to post images (stills) from Youtube vid clips?


I don't know of a slick way, but you can always pause the video at the still you want, and hit the "printscreen" key. They open MS Paint (assuming you're on a PC), and paste the screen shot (ctrl alt v) into Paint. Then you can edit the resulting screen shot, cropping out the stuff outside the image. Kind of clunky; I'm sure there's a better way, but I don't know it.

----------


## catmandu2

Thanks Lee...I'll try it.

Fiddlin at _The Blue Luna_, Butte, Montana

----------


## somanyrhodes



----------


## Mandoviol

> I don't know of a slick way, but you can always pause the video at the still you want, and hit the "printscreen" key. They open MS Paint (assuming you're on a PC), and paste the screen shot (ctrl alt v) into Paint. Then you can edit the resulting screen shot, cropping out the stuff outside the image. Kind of clunky; I'm sure there's a better way, but I don't know it.


If you have a Windows machine, open the file (assuming it's .wmv) with Windows Movie Maker.  There's a snapshot button that will allow you to take a still shot from the video and save it as a .jpeg.

If your video is only on Youtube, you can paste the Youtube URL in Media Converter (www.mediaconverter.org) and choose the file outpout type you desire.  Then you can insert that clip into your editing software and get a picture from it.

I agree with Lee, there's really no super slick way of doing it; Nero's player will allow you to, but I'm not sure of others.

----------


## Brian Krashpad

I posted a couple pics a number of pages back, but since I'm a noob mando player, I only had photos of me playing other instruments (guitar, bass).  It just occurred to me that a month or so ago, I was asked by some friends to sit in on their closer at an outdoor event, and thus now have pics of me actually playing a mandolin:





Not hardly the most flattering shots, and it's just a cheapie Washburn acoustic-electric I picked up for $85 on craigslist, but what can I say, I just started this year and am teaching myself.  At least I ain't afraid of crowds, haha!

----------


## Pete Hicks

Here is a shot of me playing my homemade F-5.

----------


## Mandoviol

> I do too...unless of course one is simultaneously washing hogs.  In which case, it's understandable.


This is why I wear suspenders at jams where I'm standing...keeps the buttons off and the mando safe.

----------


## jasona

Picture of me with my handmade mandolin strap...

----------


## Scott Austin

Here goes

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Me with my mandolin & car in Door County, Wisconsin. Labor Day weekend 2009.

----------


## Earlyman67

My band, I am not the hot one.

----------


## Leigh Coates

> My band, I am not the hot one.


I don't know, you look pretty hot to me!

----------


## mandolindude04

This is a self portrait that I took on the last Sunday afternoon of 2009. I'm wearing the shirt and tie I wore to church earlier that day. I played my Mandolin for the service that day along with other members of our ensemble who play the last Sunday of each month at Intercession Episcopal Church.

----------


## mandolindude04

Well, I couldn't get the pic to upload, or download or whatever....Any suggestions?

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Okay, not with a mandolin, but during a recent visit to the Danube River valley (October, 2009).

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Can anyone tell me how to post images (stills) from Youtube vid clips?


Here's one of the slickest things I've found for capturing part or all of a screen.  Very elegant to use.  I use it almost daily for one thing or another. (Like swiping part of a mando picture off the web.  :Grin:  )  
Usually works on those pages that do not allow right-click copying too.
NFI

5 clicks
There's a free trial version.  I've used the $9.99 cheepo version for several years.  You can save, copy, paste, print, or whatever.
Again: NFI

Here's a little shot of a little corner of this post:

----------


## JEStanek

> Well, I couldn't get the pic to upload, or download or whatever....Any suggestions?


Here's a post a photo tutorial.

Jamie

----------


## moledalin

My fav electric

----------


## jim simpson

We (Cabin Fever String Band) had our first gig of the year last Sat. evening. We even had a sold out crowd as a friend informed me when he called for reservations. It was so cold out, I expected a smaller audience but I guess folks are more rugged around here than I realized.

----------


## jim simpson

Today a friend emailed me pictures of a gig from last July, one of the hottest day of summer. I wish we had just a little of that heat now in Jan. 
I am playing with Charlie Dynamite and His Short Fuse:

----------


## Ben Milne

Yes Folks, It's a 5 point F-style Mandohawk




after a full 12 months without a haircut, it was time to do away with the locks.  Its summer here at the moment, so it took some dedication to leave the 12-month mop for the last two weeks.  It feels so much fresher - As much as you guys above the equator have been in deep freeze thru the new year, we have been being roasted and basted here down under.

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's a pic of me standing next to the geographical south pole yesterday. I got to do a quick boondoggle down there to see the new pole station. You can check out some more pics on my blog at http://pen-gwin.blogspot.com/2010/01...oondoggle.html. 

Mando content: It was colder there than the Peaks of Telluride!

----------


## JEStanek

Lee, that is pretty *cool*.

Jamie

----------


## Bertram Henze

Looks like tee shirts are standard dress for the south pole...

Just imagine Robert F. Scott, reaching the pole frozen and half-starved, to find a big office block and probably a shopping mall, complete with a reception party, like "congrats, you're the 1000th visitor"  :Laughing:

----------


## Fstpicker

Playing my Mid-Missouri M-1 at an Irish Jam in Daytona
Playing my friend's "F" model Breedlove...was it ever nice! 


Jeff

----------


## Bcmando

Bobby Miller with his prized Duff F5.

----------


## NickAlberty

Myself (with mandolin) and our band, SpringStreet. We'll be at SPBGMA this weekend competing in the band contest.

----------


## GVD

> Here's a pic of me standing next to the geographical south pole yesterday. I got to do a quick boondoggle down there to see the new pole station. You can check out some more pics on my blog at http://pen-gwin.blogspot.com/2010/01...oondoggle.html. 
> 
> Mando content: It was colder there than the Peaks of Telluride!


Looks like a C 130 interior. Make sure you're wearing good ear protection when you ride one of those noisy beasts. I wish I had done that myself back in the day.

----------


## mzurer

Here's me getting my little girl into the act.  Since I only practice when I'm on vacation, I'm not all that much better than she is!

----------


## mandopete

> Since I only practice when I'm on vacation, I'm not all that much better than she is!



Now that's a routine I could agree with!

----------


## ira

getting ready to do some therapy with a group in a middle school with my dog otto (he is a therapy pooch-awesome!). no mando- but that is the cedar top guitar i was asking about on another thread (thanks for the help again folks- she is a cheapie but a diamond in the rough).

----------


## journeybear

I don't photograph well, but I was looking through my files and found some that ain't so bad, or didn't break the camera, or don't induce nausea. My favorite is the band shot from an outdoor gig:

----------


## man dough nollij

> Looks like a C 130 interior. Make sure you're wearing good ear protection when you ride one of those noisy beasts. I wish I had done that myself back in the day.


Close, it's a New York Air National Guard LC-130, a Herc on skis. They are pretty loud, but not as bad as the C-141s they used to use for the Christchurch-McMurdo flights. Now we ride down on C-17s and even Aussie Aerbuses with windows and everything. Posh. I'll be hopping on a C-17 northbound in five days!

Mando content: Anybody have tab for Leavin' on a Jet Plane?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bromley

First gig with the new BG band, the Stray Dawgs, Calgary, January 2010.

Good solid grimace goin' on.  Love the condenser mic. :Grin:

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Twanging away on "Junior" 

http://www.myspace.com/skullcrackerltd

----------


## freshthreat

Here's me playin' some Aaron Copland in Phoenix.

And another with a few "friends". :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Here's me playin' some Aaron Copland in Phoenix.


How do you prevent tremolo-rash as yer stratoblaster digs into yer PRS?...or mando-clunk for that matter?

----------


## AlanN

Or go to the head, for that matter

----------


## Randy King

Lookin' for some Little Footprints In The Snow

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Well, there's a photo of me somewhere back there from at least 3 years ago (wow - long thread), and while no one's been clamoring for it, here ya go, fresh Dave from 2 weeks ago.  Away for a weekend with a group of friends in not quite the middle of nowhere Pennsylvania - still considered a cross-country ski weekend, and this was year 30 in a row for this group.  30!  I've been around for 20 of those years.  Picture is slightly blurry, which is sort of appropriate.  Must have been the random chord strumming part of the song.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

OK..Here is myself, Chet Atkins, Tommy Isenhour (F5LOAR) and Steve Brown (GLASSWEB)

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

and another of myself with The Hester A5

----------


## JEStanek

That Chet Atkins one is a bit disturbing, Darryl.  Headhunters in the Carolinas.  :Smile: 

Jamie

----------


## AlanN

F5LOAR is choking poor Chet!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Chet did look a bit better when he arrived in the back of the car (wearing a tux, of course)

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

GLASSWEB got some foot action going on my snake A4

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

But F5LOAR thought "you hear one snake A model, you've heard 'em all"

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Getting Chet ready for the ride home

----------


## STEViE Simpson

Me with mine....

Axl Resonator


My Harmony an' me playin' Weyfest....


I have another two Harmonys, one's a bit older than this one an' the other is a lot newer from the '70s.

----------


## jim simpson

I'm not sure if 2 Simpsons can be posted in a row! These are from a Friday night gig - Cabin Fever String Band. It was a nice full house on a cold winter's night. Sound man, Len Smith, also took the photos. He's good at both and it was great getting reaquainted with an old friend.

----------


## mandopete

Okay, this thread needed a bump.

Here's me wearing my best Johnny Cash outfit as the emcee at last weekend's Wintergrass music festival.  Thanks to Jean Gieger for the photo!

----------


## mandopete

I missed your 7th birthday - can you ever forgive me?

I has a sad.

 :Frown:

----------


## JEStanek

Bon Anniverary, Pete's thread.  One of my favorites.

Jamie

----------


## wwwilkie

I'm on the far left with my first mandolin.  It's some kind of Kentucky which I decided to paint blue one day.  Played with these guys for 2 years '97, '98 based in Pekanbaru, Sumatra.  We were called "Boedak Boedak Kecoh" which would roughly translate to "the Wild Boys".

----------


## danb

> Getting Chet ready for the ride home


Seeing Tom holding a severed head and apparently picking it's nose with a tool reminds me never to make fun of his Nudie suits.

----------


## woodwizard

Me & my Old-Time band "The Mountain Boomers" the other night at JC's BBQ

----------


## Randi Gormley

Oh look! there's the possum t-shirt! most cool.

----------


## scotto

let's see if this works...

----------


## Laurence Firth

This is me at an Open Mic in Los Angeles playing backup for my friends Nick and Nicole. Darn music stand is blocking a clear view of my mando! :Grin:

----------


## danb

My son took this one the other day

----------


## JeffD

> My son took this one the other day


You look like one of those CSI folks on TV. "Check the fingerprints on that Loar with all those at the festival..."

----------


## JonZ

Hell no! I need my privacy.

----------


## woodwizard

> My son took this one the other day


Nice hat!  :Smile:

----------


## danb

hehe- the loar sniffers, coming soon to the bluegrass network..

----------


## chordbanger



----------


## chordbanger



----------


## mandopete

Proof postitive!

----------


## John Soper

Everclear picture:  95 proof...

----------


## woodwizard

Hot!  101 proof  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

Bump.

----------


## Brian Krashpad



----------


## mandopete

Crash pad?  That's a term I havent heard since the '60's!

 :Smile: 

Nice looking guitars, two of my favorite models!

----------


## stevenmando

Great Mando content and love love the red tennis shoes seems I had a pair of thoes years gone by and they were comfortable to should get me a pair and start a post mando players in red or black comfortable tennis shoes .

----------


## Brian Krashpad

> Crash pad?  That's a term I haven't heard since the '60's!


The term actually was given new life beginning in the late '70's and '80's (through today) when the punk and "alternative" scenes came into their own.  A lot of those bands tour out of a single van, and seldom make more than gas money and maybe enough for bread and peanut butter to eat.  As a result of the "DIY" ethic of the scene, local music fans and musicians would offer their places as crash pads to touring bands.  Back in pre-internet days, there was even an annual publication called "Book Your Own F*cking Life" that listed venues, local bands to put on your bill/contact, and crashes state-by-state and town by town, both in North America and around the world.

A copy of BYOFL was lying around when I and a friend were choosing a name for a new punk rock and roll band I was forming back in '96.  I liked the sound of the term "Crash Pad" more than anything else, plus the hard/soft dichotomy between the 2 words, so that was chosen as our name.  As a stage name, I eventually became known as Brian Krashpad, in accord with longstanding punk rock tradition (like Joey Ramone, etc.).  I use the "K" spelling for the stage name because my legal last name also starts with a K, so either way my initials are BK.




> Nice looking guitars, two of my favorite models!


Thanks.  It was kind of an "audition" gig, in that we'd never played there before, so I brought two of my more expensive axes in hopes of being "taken seriously."

 :Wink: 

I'd've brought a nicer mandolin as well, but all I gots is two cheapies.

----------


## mandopete

> Thanks.  It was kind of an "audition" gig, in that we'd never played there before, so I brought two of my more expensive axes in hopes of being "taken seriously."


Man, if I was looking to be taken seriously I would have brought along a clarinet!

 :Smile:

----------


## Brian Krashpad

> Man, if I was looking to be taken seriously I would have brought along a clarinet!


Haha, please, I have enough trouble with mandolin!  I'm still a novice player.  I figured if I joined a band looking for a mando player it'd be a great way to hone my chops quickly.  Subsequently, it turned out that their electric guitarist is not very available, so I've been playing about 2/3 of each set starting on mandolin and then switching to electric guitar.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's me with my new (to me) *2004 Breedlove Quartz OO*.

My wife took the photo this morning. It's one of my favorite photos of me...

----------


## Paul Statman

Nice shot, tell her! I bet you play a lot of guitar, don't you?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Nice shot, tell her! I bet you play a lot of guitar, don't you?


Thanks, I'll tell her! Is it my technique, or the fingernails on my right hand that gave me away?  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

That, or the lack of a pick.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Thanks, I'll tell her! Is it my technique, or the fingernails on my right hand that gave me away?


Your magnificent set of string-picking talons speaks volumes!

----------


## Ed Goist

> That, or the lack of a pick.


Hi Pete:

I'm using a pick (it's just quite small). It's the small, firm, tear-drop shaped propitiatory pick sold by Acoustic Music Works. It's the pick recommended and used by their main mandolin instructor, Charley Rappaport. I think these picks cost like $.60 each. Awesome - I love them!

_I think my pick's a little more visible in this pix.._



That's enough photos of me for a while...*I don't want to crash the Cafe's server!*  :Wink:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> I'm on the far left with my first mandolin.  It's some kind of Kentucky which I decided to paint blue one day.  Played with these guys for 2 years '97, '98 based in Pekanbaru, Sumatra.  We were called "Boedak Boedak Kecoh" which would roughly translate to "the Wild Boys".


Cool -- my favorite pic of the thread by far  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mark Gibbs

> Cool -- my favorite pic of the thread by far


Yea that is a great photo. I will ask Wyatt about photo. Wyatt now is building mighty fine Mandolins and arch top guitars. I have 2 of his mandolins 1 built is 2009 and 1 built in 2010. If you want to see some photos of my new mandolins search my threads.
Mark

----------


## Ed Goist

> Cool -- my favorite pic of the thread by far


Agreed! What a magnificent backdrop for a photo! Also, I love the serious expression on the guitar player's face in contrast to all of the smiles...A+ photo.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I just got an email and FB friend request from the lead guitar player in my high school band "The Sonics" who I last saw in '66 and that lead to a few more contacts from the olden days. So I thought I should make a new profile pic showing what it is I do now.

----------


## Dfyngravity

It great to finally put a face with your name Jim. Your work is impeccable and I have admired it for a long time. Keep it up, one day I still hope to own one of your mandolins.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Haven't posted a pic for a while, and since I just received my new cafe cap in  red, I thought now was as good a time as any...

----------


## mandopete

> I just got an email and FB friend request from the lead guitar player in my high school band "The Sonics" who I last saw in '66 and that lead to a few more contacts from the olden days.


The Sonics?  As in "Strychnine" ?  They were the quintessential garage band and a Seattle icon to be sure!  Funny you should mention the FB thing and connecting with old rock band friends.  I was contacted by a guy that I played with in a band in high school and we have been exchanging photos and stories.  Big fun!

----------


## mandopete

> Haven't posted a pic for a while, and since I just received my new cafe cap in  red, I thought now was as good a time as any...


Nice shirt too Jim!

----------


## mandopete

Warning - No Mandolin Content.

My first rock and roll band from 1971.  As I look at this picture (I'm the one on the left with the striped pants) I can't get over how much I look like my 15 year old son.  Even that snarky smile, eerie...

----------


## jim simpson

I love the striped pants, way cool! I also love the guitars, is that a Harmony Bobkat next to you?

----------


## Wesley

I'd love to see a copy of your playlist from back then.

----------


## tree

Is that a Mosrite guitar opposite you?

----------


## mandopete

> I love the striped pants, way cool! I also love the guitars, is that a Harmony Bobkat next to you?


No, that's Mike the bass player.

 :Wink: 

Actually I have no idea what kind of bass that was.  He had a nice Fender amp, albeit a solid state amp.  It was the first "big" amp we had in that band.

----------


## mandopete

> I'd love to see a copy of your playlist from back then.


Sympathy For The Devil
Brown Sugar
Honky Tonk Woman
Blues in E
I'm So Glad
Tribute to Satchmo (a song I wrote)

That's all I can remember.

----------


## mandopete

> Is that a Mosrite guitar opposite you?


You know for years we tried to figure that out.  He bought the guitar at a pawn shop and it had no identifying marks.  We always thought it was a Mosrite.

----------


## bluesyswede

*Hey guys!*

Here's a fun clip featuring an awesome old, OLD school rhythm section..   :Laughing: 

*Played a gig on an old steamer called Östersund today!* 

_Me and Östersund.._

*It was a blast and of course I just had to climb down to the boiler room to jam with the huge old engine!!!* 
Wonderful rhythm for a bluesy tune on the resonator-mandolin!! _Check it out!!_

Started playing mandolin(really trying now..) a few days ago and I'm having a great time playing blues mando!!!
_Learning something new everyday, gimme 6 months and I'll be able to play it kinda properly, but here's just for fun for now.._  :Grin: 

Ain't it just good fun to see and hear the old engine!!!!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

That's even better than the jam with the idling tractor.  John Hartford would be pleased to see this, I bet.

Jamie

----------


## LateBloomer

Oh!  I love it, putting it on my facebook page to share with others... good job!

----------


## journeybear

Typical drummer - didn't pick up on the cue for the ending!  :Laughing:

----------


## bluesyswede

Haha, thanks a lot, good to hear that you dig the clip, folks!!!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Nice shirt too Jim!


Thanks, Pete -- that's my favorite $9.99 Target™ t-shirt to date.

----------


## mandopete

<bump>

 :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

Okay, okay - can't bump this puppy without content.....

Took a couple of weeks off and rented a beach house at Surfside in Southern California.  Great place to kick back, watch the waves and enjoy and adult beverage (or two).

Gotta get back to playing mando now.

----------


## woodwizard

Me and another mandolin player  :Smile:

----------


## woodwizard

> I just got an email and FB friend request from the lead guitar player in my high school band "The Sonics" who I last saw in '66 and that lead to a few more contacts from the olden days. So I thought I should make a new profile pic showing what it is I do now.


Nice Picture Jim... a picture tells a 1000 words  :Smile:

----------


## JeffD

Ok ok ok. This is me.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Here's me with Jesse McReynolds. I know, I've used this picture here before, but I'm so happy that I was able to be photograped with one of my heroes!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## woodwizard

> Here's me with Jesse McReynolds. I know, I've used this picture here before, but I'm so happy that I was able to be photograped with one of my heroes!!!


NICE one! Mick ... I'd be happy too

----------


## Jim Broyles

Here's me and my daughter Rebecca at Natural Bridge in VA a couple of weeks ago:

----------


## John Gardinsky

I was in Owensboro (Monroe Camp) for about a day and this showed up on the front page of the local newspaper.  Bobby took the time to run over "Cherokee Lady" with me then picked for a bit on my Red Diamond.  The photographer said "That old fellar wanted to get his hands on your mandolin didn't he?" I left it unsaid that I too would have liked to get mine on his Fern...John

----------


## Ed Goist

Had a wonderful time at a *Larkin Poe* concert this evening. Rebecca and Megan Lovell are SUPER nice folks who REALLY appreciate their fans. Rebecca graciously chatted with me endlessly about mandolins during the intermission, and after the show [my wife has been ribbing me ever since, saying (correctly!) that I was as 'giddy as a schoolgirl' while talking with her]...You'll see why below!...


Rebecca and I chatting about mandolins. During the conversation I asked her about the playability of her Duff. Her response was...


_"Here, you try her, tell me what you think!!!"_

*What an incredibly generous (and GIFTED) performer Rebecca Lovell is!*

BTW, the Duff was awesome! Great tone, razor close action...Just spectacular!

----------


## John Soper

So she's got the electrician's tape thang going on also?  WWT?

----------


## Ed Goist

> So she's got the electrician's tape thang going on also?  WWT?


Hi John: Of course, that's one of the first things I asked her about when we started chatting...Unfortunately (for her - she was clearly somewhat distressed about the situation while telling the story) the support around the top of the peghead (up close, it looks like some type of tightly fitted plastic (?) cover or sheath, not tape) is structurally necessary. 

She recently had the Duff dropped while being transported, and as a result the top section of the peghead scroll (just above the tuners) snapped clean off! She's now holding it back on with the support until she has time to send the mandolin back to Duff for repair.

Interestingly, the snapped section of the peghead seemed to have no affect on the mandolin's tone while she was playing (on a couple of occasions the Duff sounded so beautiful in her hands that it literally brought tears to my eyes!).

You know, maybe the peghead did affect the sound somewhat while I was playing the Duff...It didn't sound nearly so beautiful then... :Wink:

----------


## John Soper

A structural re-inforcement taping thing!  I hadn't even considered that.  I would have expected duct tape for that, but black tape is more classy.  Hope she's able to get it repaired.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Had a wonderful time at a *Larkin Poe* concert this evening...


Here are a couple more I really like _(please forgive the indulgence)_...


Rebecca looks on as I play her Duff (the fact that this was my first exposure to coated strings [Elixers] was a fun conversation point!)


Rebecca chats with others as I play away...

----------


## jim simpson

I just saw this photo of myself for the first time - it was taken about 32 years ago.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Must be one them electric, 4 string mandolins, huh? Didn't realize you are so small.

----------


## Jerry Turberville

Just another day at work.

----------


## mrmando

Okey dokey, this photo's decent enough that it won't scare the kiddies. Yes, folks, I am less than twice as tall as my instrument, but I don't find that to be a handicap in any way. 


And it's nice to know that Rebecca Lovell does to her mandolin what I used to have to do to my glasses.

----------


## Ed Goist

Martin, nice pic!...and that is a *BEAUTIFUL* instrument! Is that a bone saddle?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Martin -- you sound so much taller on your recordings.

----------


## mandopete

Don't let him fool you Jim - that's really an A-style mandolin he's holding.  I think Martin is really about 4-foot 5.

BTW Martin - Does Domino's know that you have their vest?

 :Smile:

----------


## Al Bergstein

This thread has been going on so long I can't remember if I ever submitted a mug shot or not. So here's a recent pitchure, bandolim and all...

----------


## moledalin

it's time to play I'm awake!

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Rebecca and Megan Lovell are SUPER nice folks who REALLY appreciate their fans. Rebecca graciously chatted with me endlessly about mandolins during the intermission, and after the show [my wife has been ribbing me ever since, saying (correctly!) that I was as 'giddy as a schoolgirl' while talking with her]...You'll see why below!...


Sorry Ed, I find it really hard to focus on you *or* the instrument when looking at these pictures!  :Whistling:

----------


## flightmedic

I love outdoor shows this time of the year

----------


## Trey Young

This guy saw my Mandolin Cafe hat and claimed to know how to play a mandolin, so I got my picture taken with him...turns out he's pretty proficient with a mandolin, who would've thought...

----------


## Charles E.

Last weekend most of the SSB went up to Sparta NC for a music retreat. We spent about four hours playing over the Blue Ridge Parkway on Saturday. A lovely time.

----------


## Charley wild

This the only photo I have on file with mandolin content. Early 70's with my F2 which you can't see! Oh well....

----------


## Bill Snyder

Charley E.,
I take it that is the mandolin you recently posted photos of while it was being built. You need to post some finished photos of it in another thread for everyone to admire.

----------


## Charles E.

Bill, actually the mandolin in the photo I built some years ago. It has a carved top and back and the head stock is my avitar photo. I am still working on the flat top. When it is finished I will post photo's for sure.

----------


## Brian Krashpad

Here's a pic from our church praise team's first concert this last Friday.  It's blurry but that's OK.  You can pretend the mando is something other than a Fender FM52E.

 :Wink: 



The bright blur in the left background is my Les Paul Classic.

----------


## D C Blood

Me and my Ken Ratcliff Silver Eagle  (now Silverangel)

----------


## Brian Krashpad

> Me and my Ken Ratcliff Silver Eagle  (now Silverangel)


You mean it died and went to Eagle Heaven?

 :Frown:

----------


## JEStanek

I went as the Mad Hatter for Halloween this year.  It was a great costume so I figured the Hatter should play mandolin, with a china pick.



Jamie

----------


## D C Blood

Hey Brian...It definitely hasn't died, and I sincerely doubt if it feels like it's in Mandolin Heaven...But I am, as the proud owner of it.

----------


## ChocoTUIST

Hello everyone!  :Smile: 
I'm new here, I play mandolin (:P), 20 years old, from Portugal. What a big comunity i found here, congratz on that.
Here is my picture playing  :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

Welcome to the Cafe, ChocoTUIST.  Great performance photo.

Jamie

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Me playing at the Salvation Army Kettle at the Mall last weekend.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Very nice, Mick. You are perhaps overdressed for the occasion but that may be just the right way to go. The red touches are a great choice. Glad the photographer was able to find a way to snap some pics of you without the throng of admirers blocking the view. Again, gotta say, that is one gorgeous mandolin!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Sitting in w/ Chief Billy & Bob Paul and others, a benefit for Bahama Village Music Program (music education for kids) 11/7/10. Left to right: Steve Calderwood, Bob Paul, Roger Van Zandt (drums, obscured), me (note Mandolin Café hat),  Chief Billy, and Bob Hall (played in Savoy Brown). You can't tell, because my stage presence tends to run the gamut from apparent nonchalance to deer-in-the-headlights bewilderment, but I am wailing, burning, blowing people's minds with the MandoBird and Morley Volume/Wah.

----------


## AlanN

Here's the band after our set at Matthew Allred Memorial BBQ a couple of weeks ago. I replaced Rick (in photo, only.)

----------


## mandopete

<bumped by instigator>

 :Smile:

----------


## Michael Wolf

This my new band "Alma Lusitana". We play some Fado and other things from Portugal and Brazil.

----------


## adlerburg

Here I am with my conductor!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here I am with my conductor!


Well that make sense...All the best conductors are German!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mandolin Holm

Summer 2009, jamming out in a park with a few other people. Luckily, I don't plant anymore (or maybe occasionally, but trying to kick the habit), and I mostly don't wear that weird grin  :Smile:

----------


## nobullmando74



----------


## Onesound

Dennis, owner of The Mandolin Store, and I (left) during my recent visit to AZ.  Sure wish I could have taken that oval hole beauty home with me, but Dennis insisted on my paying first!  Go figure...   :Grin:

----------


## Mandoe

Me with the Boys...

----------


## mandopete

The boys?

----------


## raycantu

Myself in front of the tree.



My 3 year old took this one as he played around with the camera,I thought it looked cool with the light.

----------


## mandomaj

Me 'n' da boys

----------


## JEStanek

Welcome to the Cafe mandomaj!

Jamie

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Here are a few of me. I was doing these drawings for a few years. !st one is me, other is Richard Moody with that viola through his Marshall. The next is one of me when Acoustically Inclined was playing MUCH right outside MUCHMUSIC offices in Toronto. This was one of the announcers...And my advert for my shop here in Prince George BC..Last on are some stage shots from the Commodore Ball Room in Vancouver with Luke Doucet  and Mira Sahay/Black

----------


## mandopete

<This thread needed a bump anyway>

Here's a picture from a fun little event last night.  The Wintergrass festival team was making presentation to Bellevue City Council and asked my band to come along a play some music.  We tried our best to stay away from any controversial topics such as parking rates and traffic fines.

I think this will add to my collection of unusal gigs.....

----------


## i-vibe

here's a photo of me w my "other" mandolin. let this be a lesson boys and girls....NEVER leave your mando out in the rain!

----------


## mee

one of these is mee..... :Redface:

----------


## Michael Thompson

Here's a few.

----------


## f5loar

Donna Stoneman...........  That's a real mandolin picker!  She's the reason I stayed with the mandolin all these years.
Photo looks like mid to late 60's when her boots were made for walking.  She is stil going strong.

----------


## mee

The pic was early 70's, she was an inspiration to me.

----------


## Bluedragon

Not actually me, but my Father, the man who builds the mandolins.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Trevor, that is one sweet looking emando that your dad is holding!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## woodwizard

Me and my buddies pickin some old-time at the old train depot in the wine room this past Saturday. Much Fun !

----------


## journeybear

And now, suitable for framing, or your dartboard ... 

From the 49th Annual Conch Shell Blowing Contest here in Key West - news of the goofy everywhere else, kind of a big deal here. Note Mandolin Café ball cap - pretty sure it was its mojo that won me first prize.  :Wink:  Not my thrilling renditions of the riffs from "Satisfaction" and "Smoke On The Water," not that I was loudest _and_ longest - it's the way cool charcoal ball cap! OK, maybe the shades ...  :Cool:  

Get yours today!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ken

First mandolin lesson.

----------


## woodwizard

> And now, suitable for framing, or your dartboard ... 
> 
> From the 49th Annual Conch Shell Blowing Contest here in Key West - news of the goofy everywhere else, kind of a big deal here. Note Mandolin Café ball cap - pretty sure it was its mojo that won me first prize.  Not my thrilling renditions of the riffs from "Satisfaction" and "Smoke On The Water," not that I was loudest _and_ longest - it's the way cool charcoal ball cap! OK, maybe the shades ...  
> 
> Get yours today!


Did ya win?   :Smile:  oops  I just read that you did... Good for you. Nothing wrong mojo on your side  :Smile:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

In another life as bassist for Beatles tribute band Apple Core ...  :Grin:

----------


## mandopete

> The Breedlove thread below and the picture of Dale (if that's really him) got me to thinking about posting a picture our own funky-bad selves. #I realize that many folks would be uncomfortable doing this, but it might be a bit of fun. #What the heck, I'll even kick it off. #Here's one of me playing Lance Brittain's 1914 Gibson mandola.....


8 years and still going strong!  Happy eighth birthday to this venerable old thread.  It was nice to see some old friends at Wintergrass this year and we will have to do a better job at arranging a Mandolin Cafe meet 'n greet (and drink) for 2012.

Here's a new one of me from last year's Chilliwack Bluegrass Fester....

----------


## fatt-dad

Playing with my son. He's on the Blake and I'm on the pancake.



f-d

----------


## Ed Goist

What a great picture f-d! 
This is one of my favorite pictures ever posted here.
It just typifies the joy of playing and the essence of the father/son relationship. Very nice!

----------


## Dan Hoover

agree,great shot fatt-dad.. :Grin:

----------


## fatt-dad

Thanks guys.  The church retreat is coming up next month. Hopefully, we'll redo the performance.

f-d

----------


## timthebear

Me. No mando; no pictures exist of me playing. Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing I'll leave to your imagination. The boat, let me hasten to add, is not mine. It is the ferry from Tobermory to Manitoulin. A good place to play, now that I think of it.
tgb

----------


## timthebear

On second thought, (that is, after editing this post so I wouldn't look quite so stupid) maybe I should wait till I get a picture of me playing so I can show the Real Me. (The guy in the avatar pic is not me, by the way, though I wouldn't mind having his good looks. The claw feature, however, would be pretty limiting as far as playing goes.)
tgb

----------


## wildpikr

Well, there's always clawhammer banjo... :Confused:

----------


## magic-marmelade

last summer in a village 80km outside Paris, playing during each set on stage, going to people with a simple Micro cube amp...

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Me playing last Saturday night in Mt. Angel, Oregon.

----------


## mandopete

You done cleaned up real nice Clyde!

----------


## woodwizard

Pickin' at the old train depot the other day at the Art Walk

----------


## Ben Milne

checking out my new axe...

----------


## bratsche

No mandolin content, but here's a pic of me at my 'workplace' in the orchestra pit before a rehearsal, taken by a local photographer who included it in his photo essay on last week's production of _Tosca_ (which can be seen entire  *here*).

bratsche

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Me and my new Big Muddy M4 at Portland, OR's Green Dragon

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Me and my new Big Muddy M4 at Portland, OR's Green Dragon


You look like it is Christmas morning and Santa brought you a pony. I take it, then, you're liking the Big Muddy alright? :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

Great pic Loretta!
That is a fine looking mandolin, and it sure looks like you are enjoying it!

----------


## Reid1

Since I got my mandolin just before Christmas, my wife has picked up my guitar and we have lured in a couple of friends for the occasional jam session. They were husband/wife non-musicians but he has picked up the Bodhran and she the tinwhistle, harmonica, washboard, spoons... you name it.
We get together every couple of weeks for a jam session and have had an absolute blast. This weekend we jammed in their backyard and then took a couple of group/album cover style photos completely for fun. We've been laughing at them ever since so just thought I would share... I'm the guy with the mandolin  :Grin:

----------


## disguiseglasses

I'll play. This is a shot of me and my Kentucky 805 taken by my dear friend, Jake, who is a fabulous photographer. He took a series of pictures (that embarrass me with their high quality) for my soon-to-be-complete website/Facebook, etc. regarding my singer/songwriter-type endeavors.

Interested parties can find music and information here: facebook.com/listentocyletalley

----------


## D C Blood

Me in a kilt, at a Heritage Festival in Ohio a few years ago. Mando was a Charles Horner I had before I got into Silverangels...

----------


## yankees1

I don't place on the internet what I don't like looking at in the mirror!  :Smile:

----------


## woodwizard

> Me in a kilt, at a Heritage Festival in Ohio a few years ago. Mando was a Charles Horner I had before I got into Silverangels...


***
Cute !  :Grin:  
... just kidding

----------


## Emerald Lee Davis

My cheap mandolin. It is the only thing I can afford at the moment, but I'm saving up for better. I've got my mind set on a Big Muddy.

----------


## Emerald Lee Davis

I have a picture, but I can't figure out how to attach it.

----------


## Emerald Lee Davis

Finally got it. Sorry about that; I'm new here.

----------


## D C Blood

S'all right, Auntieem..sometimes that's a daunting task even for those of us who've been here awhile...

----------


## Robert Lane

Good looking mandolin you got there. good picture.
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Emerald Lee Davis

Thank you. I really love it even though it is about as cheap as they get. It has been so nice to have an instrument that I can just grab and play whenever I want to, and it doesn't disturb the peace as much as my flute does. For instance, no one would allow me to just sit out in the living room and play my flute all night.

----------


## JeffD

> We get together every couple of weeks for a jam session and have had an absolute blast. This weekend we jammed in their backyard and then took a couple of group/album cover style photos completely for fun. We've been laughing at them ever since so just thought I would share... I'm the guy with the mandolin


Well done. Better picture than a lot of band pictures out there. At least you are not in front of a brick wall doing an "I'm so bad" face.

----------


## Robert Lane

Well I finally found the time to post my mug........me catching up on the Mandolin Cafe forum posts.

Robert Lane :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Toby Bear

I'm gonna go figger out what the heck a photoURL is and how to fetch it up.
TOBY BEAR

----------


## Emerald Lee Davis

I'm not sure if this will help you, Toby Bear, but this is what I did:
When you are replying to the thread, you should see a paper clip icon. If you click on it, a "file upload manager" window should appear. In this window there should be a button that says "Add Files." Upon clicking on this button, another window should appear with a button that says "select files." By clicking "select files" you should be able to upload a picture from your hard drive rather than a URL.

----------


## Bob Clark

Here I am playing in my South Jersey Asian pear orchards during bloom.  I should be blossom thinning (reducing bloom by cutting blossoms off the trees to produce larger, more flavorful fruit), but it's more fun to play.  I tell my wife that playing to the trees causes them to produce better fruit, but she's not buying it.   :Grin:

----------


## fatt-dad

Here I am (April 20, 2011) at Corolla, NC.  Yeah, that's my new beach mandolin - the pumpkin IV kit.  It's a great beach mandolin.



f-d

----------


## mandopete

Man, what I woudn't give to be pickin' on the beach in NC right about now!

----------


## Ed Goist

f-d...Now *THAT'S* livin'!
Congratulations my man!

----------


## Jim Garber

Papa: correct me if I am wrong but do you have a large collection of beach mandolins? You must spend an inordinate amount of time on the beach!

----------


## fatt-dad

I've retired the original:



It's a Romanian-made, "Montana."

My IV Kit is much better!

I did have a beach guitar - an LXM Martin.  All laminate and very durable.  It now resides in Mwitikira, Tanzania with the local Anglican rector.  The only guitar in his village of 5,000 people.

Another interesting story.

f-d

----------


## mandopete

Cowabunga, dude!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Fatt-Dad: you and your mandolins belong in a Corona advert  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

Well heres the most recent... Me and steve Gulley from grasstowne playing in pineville !

----------


## stevenmando

here is my eastman md 515 that i love

----------


## MandoRoy

This is a picture of me and my Neely #6,1991, I just acquired from a shop in Tennessee. It has a solid spruce top, maple neck with birdseye maple sides and back. It has tortoiseshell binding. It plays like butter and has a nice bark. After purchasing it, I called the number on the the inside sticker and talked to Bill himself. He still lives in Damascus, Virginia and is still building mandolins and guitars. I asked him if he had a web site and he said he didn't know how to work a computer but to come and see him in Damascus. I read a story how one of his customers brought one of his mandolins back for repair of a broken neck from a fall on stage. A month later, the customer received a package in the mail but instead of the old one, it was a brand new one built to the original specs. There was a note that said he made the original neck too thin and that it was his fault the neck broke so he hoped he didn't mind if he just built a new one for him. I think that says a lot about this builder. If you run into a Neely mandolin, buy it, you won't be disappointed.

----------


## Patrick Hull

Roy,

I'm wondering where you bought the Neely mando. There used to be a shop that sold them, but it closed. Looks very nice.

----------


## MandoRoy

I said Tennessee in my post but actually from Capo's Music Store in Abingdon, Virginia. Nice folks to deal with. Thanks for checking it out. 
Roy

----------


## Jim Cariello

Me on Judgement Day.

----------


## mandopete

> Me on Judgement Day.


I'm guessing you didn't get the memo.

----------


## woodwizard

With my band ..."The Mountain Boomers Old-time String Band" at JC's Fish & BBQ last night. Now that was a hoot! Lot's of fun!
As you can see we were minus our bass player the last half of the last set. We wore him out  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

So after what seems like an eternity here in the Puget Sound, the weather has turned nice and I decided it was time to switch from sweatshirts to T's.  Here's the first one I grabbed from the pile in my drawer......

----------


## Jill McAuley

> So after what seems like an eternity here in the Puget Sound, the weather has turned nice and I decided it was time to switch from sweatshirts to T's.  Here's the first one I grabbed from the pile in my drawer......


What a great T-shirt mandopete!! I have a print of that image that I got as a gift - where did you get the shirt at?

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## mandopete

> where did you get the shirt at?l


I got the shirt directly from Fletcher at his table during Wintergrass.  He has since moved his business back to Idaho and I don't know if he still has shirts available.  The artwork is by Sam Hammrick and can be found here.

----------


## JEStanek

The grashopper shirt is also available (no Fletcher Brock logo) on etsy. NFI.

Jamie

----------


## woodwizard

That's a cool "T" mandopete ...

Here's me ... "caught in the act of strapping my mandolin on" and getting ready to pick a few tunes.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> The grashopper shirt is also available (no Fletcher Brock logo) on etsy. NFI.
> 
> Jamie


Ooh, they've a nice banjo t-shirt as well!! Thanks for that link Jamie!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## stevenmando

Nice  Mando

----------


## Mark1975

Heres me last Sunday with my Almuse

----------


## Mark1975

Another show with the Almuse about 3 weeks ago. Ive been gigging with the Almuse for about 9 months heavily and Pete Mallison makes a fantastic workhorse of an instrument. These are well built and have a great sound. It has been considered a member of the band because some times it gets more interest than the band does.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Have the lancelot going and ready for MySpace.

----------


## woodwizard

Notice my cool T-shirt !   :Smile:  This is me, my wife Yuko and my Mom in Destin Fl. last week for my baby sister's wedding on the beatiful beach there.

----------


## mandopete

Monthly Bump.

----------


## Ed Goist

The Jim Richter Rock & Blues Mandolin Camp - 23 July 2011.
A fantastic experience in every way. Thank you again Jim!
I'm already looking forward to next year's Camp!

----------


## mandopete

Jim Richter Mando Camp - I am jealous.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Djembe jamming with Aidan...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Here we are: a very talented young mandolin player from France (just 21 yo) together with two Mandolin Cafe accessoires models - my colleague and i. Guy's name is Dorian Ricaux. He plays a custom made French mandolin. I don't remember the name of the builder, but it seems that he is a professional guitar maker and there are only two mandolins made by him so far. The one on the picture is #2. I played it for a while and i have to say that it was a decent instrument.

----------


## Phil Vinyard

This is how I spent most of our vacation a couple of weeks ago at Estes Park:



About as good as it gets!

----------


## Margriet

WAW, Phil !

----------


## Gelsenbury

I want to go on the same vacation! And be able to play mandolin without scaring the wildlife and fellow holidaymakers!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Phil, your lucky you weren't trampled by elk!
I'm headed up to Estes and the Natl Park tomorrow because we're getting a roof and I don't think it will be a good day to try to work in the shop (any excuse). It's a daycation for me being 45 min. away.

----------


## Phil Vinyard

> Phil, your lucky you weren't trampled by elk!
> I'm headed up to Estes and the Natl Park tomorrow because we're getting a roof and I don't think it will be a good day to try to work in the shop (any excuse). It's a daycation for me being 45 min. away.


Within minutes of arriving we had an elk wandering around in front of the place. After that I had the family on standby: next time we saw an elk I was grabbing the Gibson and they were supposed to get a picture of me playing with the elk somewhere in the background. Alas, the area elk did not pay us any more visits so I had to settle for just scenery...

----------


## Dan Adams

I just got back from Estes today after proceding up there after dropping both my children off at CU on Thursday.  I spent a lot of time doing exactly what Phil was doing, sitting is a chair picking tunes by the Fall River and not too far from where Phil took his photo.  I was up there the on the same day as Jim, and was surprised I didn't run into him downtown.  We did stay the night of the 19th and listened to a 'local' band, Trout Steak Revival at the the Rock Inn.  I missed the Thursday jam at the Inn.  There could be a bluegrass culture moving into the tourist town!  Dan

----------


## Bluman

Me and a couple of friends waiting for the ladies to finish shopping in Whitefish, Montana.  Trying to make some money playing on the street to cover the cost of shopping turned out to be a big laugh.

----------


## Lukas J

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Here's me with my Bluegrass/Old-Time group, "Train of Thought" with my brand new Weber Special Edition. It came in the mail a week ago, and I've been spending a LOT of time picking it.

Speaking of pictures, I'm sure it's been explained before, but I'm not understanding how to embed pictures.

-Lukas

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Lukas; Nice pic, and really nice Weber Special Edition! Congratulations.
You have 2 options. You can either _"Go Advanced"_ when posting and use the _'paperclip icon'_ (  ) to upload the picture from your computer and insert it either as an attachment or in-line like this:



Or, if you have a url location for the picture on the internet, you can use the _'Insert Image'_ icon (  ) and enter that url and the web image of the pic will appear in your post like this:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Here you go ...

----------


## Lukas J

alright, thanks for the help!

----------


## jim simpson

Here are photos of Irish group, Black Slaney, from last Saturday night. We had a great crowd.

----------


## JEStanek

Nice photos, Jim.  It's good you can get your old Yeungling while in West Virginia!

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

We actually have Yeungling way down here in FL. Surprised the heck out of me when I started seeing it all over, a nice alternative in the reasonable-price range of beer offerings hereabouts, so far from Pottsville. Turns out there's a brewery in Tampa. But good eyes there; had to look a bit harder to see what you saw. I was a bit distracted (as was Jim, it seems) by the guitarist.  :Redface:

----------


## Ed Goist

Interestingly, Yeungling will be for sale throughout Ohio TODAY, for the first time since before Prohibition.

----------


## bratsche

Got some of that in the fridge here, too - pretty decent beer.  But.... how do you _pronounce_ Yeungling???

bratsche

----------


## JEStanek

Yeng (rhymes with ping) ling (rhymes with sing) is how I say it and hear it said up here.  Often it's just referred to as "...you want a lager?" where the brand is implied.

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

I usually hear it as "Yeng" -ling. I used to think it would be pronounced "Yoongling" (as the "ou" in "would" would be), but I don't think I've heard it that way. I hope it isn't pronounced "Yoingling" (like the "eu" in "Freud") - that would be a bit too weird. I have yet to see a commercial - that would settle it.  :Wink: 

Aha! "Ying" -ling it is. Here we go:

----------


## jeff francis

well that didnt work

----------


## bratsche

> I usually hear it as "Yeng" -ling. I used to think it would be pronounced "Yoongling" (as the "ou" in "would" would be), but I don't think I've heard it that way. I hope it isn't pronounced "Yoingling" (like the "eu" in "Freud") - that would be a bit too weird. I have yet to see a commercial - that would settle it. 
> 
> Aha! "Ying" -ling it is. Here we go:
> (video snipped)


Ahh, leave it to YouTube!  I looked also, and there was another (funny) ad, below which someone commented the following:

_"The name Yuengling is actually derived from the German name Jϋngling which means young man or 'teenager'.﻿ This is pronounced 'Yoongling'. I wonder why Yuengling is pronounced 'Yingling'."_


Ha - I should have made that connection from my 2 years of high school German!

'Yoongling' isn't exactly the right rendering of the _umlauted_ *ϋ* sound, either.   Actually, saying "Yingling" - with the mouth opened just the right way as if to form an "o" - does a better job of it.   But of course, we Americans tend to Americanize every pronunciation, anyway!
 :Laughing: 

Oh  yeah - here's the funny ad:

----------


## journeybear

I apologize for my error and also on behalf of _everybody else contributing to this thread_ for misspelling Yuengling as "Yeungling"  :Redface:   :Disbelief:   :Crying:  - except for bratsche, who was either too kind to point it out or didn't notice himself!  :Whistling:  Being set straight by a violist - how will we ever live this down? At least there was no banjo involved! (Obviously clutching at straws there ...) No umlaut, either, FWIW, if anything ... Thanks also to bratsche (and Jamie), I will now pronounce it "Yingling," but I will also insist on pronouncing "peanut" as I always have.

Wait - upon further review I see bratsche misspelled it too in his first post. 'Pon my word, we are slipping! Next thing you know, we'll be playing Gb instead of F#! Oh, the horror!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Jim Garber

> except for bratsche, who was either too kind to point it out or didn't notice himself!


You might have to adda few more emoticons... AFAIK Bratsche is of the female persuasion.

----------


## journeybear

!) GAHHH!!!!  :Crying: 

2) Ooops!  :Redface: 

3) Lawdy!  :Disbelief: 

4) Sorry!  :Frown: 

5) All of the above ...  :Whistling:

----------


## bratsche

Actually, we can blame Jamie for the original misspelling.  I guess we were all lazy after that, each just copying the previous poster's spelling.  I know that's what I did.  I didn't even notice the difference when I posted last night.  Guess that makes me dyslexic.  (Oh yeah, and I'm definitely female!)

bratsche

----------


## JEStanek

Those who can't spell drink Rolling Rock!

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

... or Bud ... or - really - Lite!  :Laughing: 

What really gets me is these videos we found at youtube spell it right! And somehow that just went right past our eyes.  :Disbelief:  Nothing clearer than after-the-fact 20/20 hindsight.  :Crying: 

And sorry, bratsche, I guess I didn't look at your avatar closely enough. The curve of that bout makes it quite plain.  :Smile:

----------


## Gelsenbury

There's no Jüngling beer here, so the issue doesn't arise. Isn't it funny how we get misattribution of gender in a thread about posting a picture of yourself! :D

----------


## JEStanek

Bratsche has even posted in this thread.  But we'll forgive and, ideally get to photos of mandolinists and leave the beer behind.

Jamie

----------


## jim simpson

Jamie,
Here are some photos of another group I play with, the National Pike Pickers. No beer bottles represented here.

----------


## zac987

The last picture makes it look as if you guys are in a sitcom on UPN! Hahaha

----------


## woodwizard

My band ... The Mountain Boomers Old-time String Band

----------


## in oil

1st post here myself on mandolin my wife Cindy on bass and our nephew Justin on guitar The Speight Trio

----------


## sea sea

made the wrightsville beach magazine cover! yeah I got 5 copies for my mother :Laughing: 
Hank (bass) and Keith (banjo) Carter with Carlton Clark (mandolin) hanging out @ the sound.

----------


## jim simpson

I was going through a file and found this 10 year old photo that a co-worker had taken of me. He thought it was fun to capture me with Mandolin Cafe on my computer. I guess I found it funny too. I think I was at least conducting business on my phone.

----------


## mandopete

Busted!

----------


## Kevin Stevens

Here is a picture of me with the Loar mandolin made by Weber. It is one of 8 made as a prototype by Bruce Weber for Greg Hill, owner of 'The Loar' mandolin company. Bruce said it is constructed like a Weber Fern.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

New picture (taken at the CMSA 2011 Convention in Baltimore) of three old members of the Board.

----------


## Backlineman

Me and My dad just moments after he gave me my Great Grandfathers 1914 F4.

----------


## Charles E.

Very nice! I love the joy expressed in the photo's and you have a family treasure to boot.

----------


## Ed Goist

Backlineman; that is SO awesome!
Wonderful photo, wonderful memory!

----------


## mandopete

< 500 views to get to half a million.

Yippee!

----------


## french guy

mandopete , hope you have a bottle of champagne in the refrigeretor , the 500 000 arrive soon , you can be proud of your thread .
Jean

----------


## french guy

at 5:50 greenwich   :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

I guess I'm just lucky this thread didn't get locked down years ago when those pictures of Sam Bush were posted!

 :Laughing:

----------


## jschall84

Heres a couple action shots of me playing in my honky tonk band. I'm playing a cheap JB Player cause that's what I can afford and I'm not afraid to take it to seedy dive bars. Its been stepped on and glued back together. It actually has turned out to be a darn good mandolin for me.

----------


## Ed Goist

jschall84; nice performance pics!
Welcome to the Cafe.

----------


## woodwizard

My old-time band the Mountain Boomers. We were pickin for breakfast last Saturday ... good way to start the day  :Smile:  We're pickin at a private dinner party tonight for a wine vineyard ... can't wait! Guess what part of our pay is ?  :Smile:

----------


## LA Mando

Okay, here are a few photos. This is me with my 1917 Gibson A-3, another with my Weber Gallatin A, and me competing at the state fair last year with my Michael Kelly. I sure hope these come through thumbnail-sized and not the huge pictures--this is my first post and I'm still learning how to do this!

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## Ed Goist

Welcome LA Mando! Great photos and lovely mandolins.
I love the stain on your Gallatin! Beautiful instrument.

----------


## LA Mando

Thank you! I loved that Weber the instant I took it off the wall and started playing. Don't know if it's the radiused fretboard, or just a good fit, but it's the best purchase I've ever made!

----------


## JeffD

> Those who can't spell drink Rolling Rock!


"33"

 :Laughing:

----------


## mandopete

Okay, since this thread has now gone over 500K views I guess I need to add a new photo (especially since I was wearing a nice shirt too  :Smile:  )

Here's me with the "peanut gallery" at last Sarurday's Maltby Bluegrass jam in Maltby, WA.  That's Bill Scott on banjo and Rob Bulkley on guitar.  We were guests picking along with Bertha Nations and Combinations.

Photo courtesy Eric Frommer.

----------


## brmichaelpaul

Custom weber gallatin

----------


## mandopete

Nice, but you're supposed to post a picture of yourself with the mando!

 :Smile:

----------


## brmichaelpaul

sorry about that, here are some with me in them

----------


## Justus True Waldron

Here's a picture of me right off Marty's blog from when I picked the mandy up at his shop.

----------


## Lefty3

Not me, but of my little nephew.

----------


## mandopete

Here's a recent shot from a recording session up in Vancouver.  I was laying down some tracks for the new Story House recording and I only just now noticed I was wearing the correct sweatshirt!

----------


## MiG-19

The first picture was taken at Tokyo Disney Sea at a Venetian storefront.  The second one is me playing my Weber Yellowstone HT F with my number one fan.

----------


## Bob Clark

Here's me playing for my pal Robyn.  He loves listening to my mandolin and comes running to hear me play whenever he can.

----------


## mandopete

Here's me with my mandolin Christmas gift for 2011...A Jonathan Mann 5-string Octave Baritone emando!

----------


## man dough nollij

> Here's me playing for my pal Robyn.  He loves listening to my mandolin and comes running to hear me play whenever he can.


Good lord. I think something big has swallowed your cat.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's me with my mandolin Christmas gift for 2011...A Jonathan Mann 5-string Octave Baritone emando!


Congratulations, Pete! 
That is one SWEET e-mando - Enjoy!

----------


## Kip Carter

Hmmmmm ... looking at all these pictures i'm seeing a trend here... when we ante playin our mandolins we hold them like a choked chicken... all I can say is eeeeeeeewwww! (please note I said WE as though i'm not pictured here in this list of chicken chokers I am guilty as y'all.
Regards,
Kip...

----------


## davidchagrin

It was a merry Christmas!

----------


## dragonrAy

If already posted, my apologies.  My 1930s National electric mando from dobro parts, with half the strings on it for now since I keep popping one of them too easily.  That chaise corner on the sectional is so comfortable...

----------


## mandopete

Bestest photo ever!

----------


## Ben Milne

Here's a pic i took with my new mandolin. 

I needed an acoustic to take to jams, whip like a mule, drink whiskey and swill beer with without too much concern for sentimental value. 

I've also added an album of my Mandos

----------


## mandopete

Did you really think I would forget your birthday?

You silly ol' thread!

----------


## Ed Goist

To Do List:
1. Wear Cafe Hat.
2. Practice on new vintage tenor guitar.
3. Fill bird feeder.

----------


## journeybear

4. Wear long pants.

 :Whistling: 

Learned this myself, the hard way.  :Frown:

----------


## Ed Goist

Journeybear: _Wonderful!_  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for being a good sport.  :Grin:  Was worried. I do this myself, but so does everyone else around here so I can get away with it. Still, it's a good thing the webcam at the gig is so far away from the stage.  :Wink:

----------


## mandopete

I was beginning to wonder what ever became of this thread.

Thanks for the bump!

Here's my latest photo....

----------


## Ed Goist

> Thanks for being a good sport.  Was worried. I do this myself, but so does everyone else around here so I can get away with it. Still, it's a good thing the webcam at the gig is so far away from the stage.


Oh, no problem. 
Isn't it unfortunate that the characteristic I most have in common with Johnny Winter isn't his playing ability?  :Grin:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

You've got that horse hitched to the rake wrong there, Pete.

Jamie

----------


## ourgang

Appalachian Festival at Old Coney, Cincinnati, Ohio, 2012

----------


## woodwizard

Pickin' OT

----------


## George R. Lane

This is my friend Bill Jr. (aka Walt Timmerman) playing my Isabella (Weber Yellowstone) during a concert last Monday Night, in Helena, Mt. His special guest was Michael Cleveland.

----------


## wrestlingspaniel

Not sure if a newbie has a right to post a pic of himself, but I am about half as old as the 1917ish Gibson A I just acquired.

----------


## Ed Goist

Great looking mandolin, wrestlingspaniel!
Welcome to the Cafe, and thanks for posting.

----------


## Bob Bronow

There. 

Happy?

----------


## frenchquarterfly

_<Family show. Take it somewhere else.>_

----------


## mandopete

> Not sure if a newbie has a right to post a pic of himself, but I am about half as old as the 1917ish Gibson A I just acquired.


I think all newbies are required to post a picture of themselves!

 :Smile:

----------


## wrestlingspaniel

Glad I complied with the rules  :Grin:   What I am finding out is its easier to take a picture of a mandolin than it is to learn how to play it.  Making proress, but painfully slow. I wonder if a violin is easier.  :Wink:

----------


## Charles E.

We went to St. John a week or so ago and while at Island Blues, in Coral Bay, I discovered this beauty on a shelf. The bridge was broken so it was unplayable.

----------


## bratsche

Just got back from visiting family up north for three weeks.  My Dad is in a skilled care nursing home since having a stroke last year, and the people in the unit he's in really love it when I (or any musician) play for them. My Dad even told me he prefers listening to my mandola over my viola, which I had brought with my on my last visit, over Christmas (but I'm not quite sure how to take that! LOL)  

Here's a picture of me serenading the troops with Bach on my MidMissouri M-16 mandola at a small 'watermelon social' gathering they held the afternoon before I hit the road to drive back home. 

The gentleman in the orange t-shirt is my Dad, and the lady next to him is my lovely stepmother.

bratsche

----------


## mandopete

Here I am performing with The Combinations at last week's Darrington Bluegrass Festival in Darrington, WA.  It was quite an honor for me, a guy from Southern California, to be included in this classic group that has been a mainstay of the festival since it's inception 36 years ago.

----------


## dunbarhamlin

Well it does have eight strings...

Would that the beard was still coloured in, but alas, that was in the '80s, and the zouk eventually fell foul of a flood (having survived 2 months hiking in temperatures sometimes over 100°, sleeping in the open and falling down a cliff with the owner in tow!)

----------


## mahoganyfolk.com

> Cool idea, Pete!
> 
> Here's me...
> 
> ;-)


That's an awesome picture!

----------


## mahoganyfolk.com

> If already posted, my apologies.  My 1930s National electric mando from dobro parts, with half the strings on it for now since I keep popping one of them too easily.  That chaise corner on the sectional is so comfortable...


dude awesome! haha

----------


## Chris Newland

This represents me, in the front row at the old Birchmere, about 1982, chatting with Tom Gray and John Duffie between songs.

----------


## mandopete

Cool, this old thread needed a bump!  Found this old photo (well not that old) playing the Collings MF-5 on the deck during a wonderful Summer day....

----------

JEStanek

----------


## sean cannon

with sunderland afc football(soccer) shirt on practicing loch lomond

----------


## masa618

Me & Kazu Inaba ,The inaba brothers at sakagura, kobe,Japan on Oct.21.2012.
showed duo tunes of Monroe's and Louvin's in brothers.

----------


## mtucker

> Me & Kazu Inaba ,The inaba brothers at sakagura, kobe,Japan on Oct.21.2012.
> showed duo tunes of Monroe's and Louvin's in brothers.


nice pic, Masa. Love your Gil.... Big Mon lives in you.

----------


## Astro

This is our band. I'm on the far left. We've been at it for about 2 months and I'm new to mando so I'd much rather play in our band than have to listen to it. But what we lack in talent, we almost make up for in heart. Having fun and occasionally get a goose pimple. We'll be OK in a year.

----------


## masa618

> nice pic, Masa. Love your Gil.... Big Mon lives in you.


Thank you very much, Mr.mtucker.
It was a very wonderful time for us in brothers!
masa618.

----------


## Charles E.

Thanksgiving found us at Atlantic Beach NC by ourselves. This was taken on Black Friday. The first trip to the beach for my new Eastman.  :Smile:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mandopete

Okay, this ol' thread really needed a bump.....

Here's me at last weekend's Maltby Bluegrass jam.

----------


## Jim Garber

This was taken back in November at our boys-day-out trip to Mandolin Brothers. I wish I had the cash to buy that A4. It was a sweet one.

----------

Charles E., 

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## Pete Jenner

> This was taken back in November at our boys-day-out trip to Mandolin Brothers. I wish I had the cash to buy that A4. It was a sweet one.


Sexy recurve on that one Jim.
The mandolin's nice too.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Sexy recurve on that one Jim.
> The mandolin's nice too.


That is what my wife says.  :Smile: 

She is just happy I didn't buy that one -- now we can eat for another few months.

BTW I am pretty sure I played every mandolin in that room that day. The 12 string D'Angelico in the corner (under the Giacomel) was particularly odd.

----------


## Tomy Plunk#er



----------


## Elliot Luber

Here's me recording a video in my kitchen.

----------

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Picking in the French Quarter this morning. Had a little fun picking at the French Market after the fog lifted. Thought about picking up a humidifier on the way home, but decided to put it off for now. 

Photo credit... Shannon Atkinson

----------

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson, 

JEStanek, 

Jim Garber

----------


## sgarrity

Me and my nephew about to jam      :Grin:

----------

DataNick, 

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## Charles E.

> Picking in the French Quarter this morning. Had a little fun picking at the French Market after the fog lifted. Thought about picking up a humidifier on the way home, but decided to put it off for now. 
> 
> Photo credit... Shannon Atkinson


That is one of the coolest pic's yet!

----------

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## Gelsenbury

> That is one of the coolest pic's yet!


I agree. That picture wants to be in a frame on the wall. 

Here's a shot of me playing in my first "gig" - a friend's birthday party, with several dozen guests that I hadn't met before, in a local music venue. I played with my two guitarist friends, one of which is the birthday girl's husband. 



It was the first time I have played on a stage, and the first time with amplification. Throughout the evening, I could barely hear what the two other guys were playing or singing, and I was convinced that we must sound rubbish. But the sound guy knew what he was doing, the sound seems to have been fine in the hall, and all feedback so far has been positive.

----------

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## fatt-dad

yesterday - while the rest of the East Coast was under rain. . .



f-d

----------


## Jim Garber

I just found this photo from 1988 of the *New York Mandolin Orchestra* when I played with them. I am sitting on the far right in the second row to the left of Barry Mitterhoff (concertmaster). I was playing mandola then and had my Monteleone Grand Artist.

----------

JEStanek, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Ed Goist

Taken by a colleague at work last week...Working hard, or hardly working?

----------


## twilson

On the Louvin's front porch in Henegar, Alabama. That's Nugget #70.

Tim Wilson

----------


## Pete Jenner

Impromptu street session with some friends.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## mtucker

At Vic Edelbrock's a few months ago ... it started out sunny, hence the dark shield, but clouded up as the morning wore on.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Jim Garber

> At Vic Edelbrock's a few months ago ... it started out sunny, hence the dark shield, but clouded up as the morning wore on.


Where is your mandolin? Oh, wait, am I on Motorcycle Cafe?  :Smile:

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## mtucker

> Where is your mandolin? Oh, wait, am I on Motorcycle Cafe?


It's strapped to the sissy in the first pic!   :Grin:

----------


## Mandobar

mark, nice bike.  is it a custom?

----------


## houseworker

> the title says; 'Post a picture of yourself' not, 'post a pic of you and your mandolin'... well, guess i'm being too literal,


'Post a picture of yourself" not, "post a pic of your motorcycle" or are you really the invisible man (pic 2)?  :Grin:

----------


## mtucker

yes,  think of me as the 'headless horseman' ... git along little doggies  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mtucker

> mark, nice bike.  is it a custom?


yes, it's a special custom dumpster diver, Mary!

----------


## Mandobar

So, yer saying its a do-it-yourselfer?   :Wink:

----------


## Eric C.

Here I am this past March, and my recently retired (as of today since I got my KM950) Morgan Monroe.

----------

GKWilson

----------


## mtucker

> So, yer saying its a do-it-yourselfer?


No, it was built by a lover/ collector/expert of old motorcycles and old bits. I can certainly tell you alot about stuff, design, parts, mechanical workings, and am a fair wrench, but don't have time to hunt and build  :Grin:

----------


## Pete Jenner

Perhaps you may have the time to start a new thread.

----------


## JEStanek

Ah... there have been odds and ends photos of folks then a follow ups shot of something of interest (and there is interest) in this thread.  It's not _that_ strict of a thread.  I was more disappointed we couldn't see his face than the follow up photo of the unusual bike but, I've come to terms with that disappointment and have moved on!

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

Hey, I'm just glad for the bump!  I thought this old thread has disappeared completely.

 :Smile:

----------


## phiddlepicker

cheap mando here, but having fun at the campfire :Grin:

----------


## Iron



----------


## Barry Wilson

I do pack my mandolin on it hehe couldn't resist.
we had actually gone to a jam earlier and it was 30c in town, so I took the gang up to the mountain peak to cool off

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> yes, it's a special custom dumpster diver, Mary!


Well, it LOOKs like '47 Knuckle motor in a hard-tail frame, disc brakes on 18 in. wheels. How can you get away with running straight pipes, an open primary and no front fender in Cali? Oh wait...I know. Strap a mandolin to the sissy bar!

----------


## lmartnla

Playing with the Grocery Clerks at the Decatur Street French Market, New Orleans:

----------

JEStanek, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## DocWhite

Me playing my National RM1

----------

Ed Goist, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## mandopete

Okay, here's me playing with *The Combinations* at last weekend's Darrington Bluegrass Festival.  To my right are festival founding members Bertha Whiteside (Nations) on guitar and Roy Morgan on banjo.  It's really quite an honor for me to be included in this group that has been a mainstay of the festival for 37 years!

On a mandolin related note, I'm playing my Collings MF-5 which turned 10 years old this year.

----------


## John MacPhee

Hey Pete, by the look of the photo, it must be about 9am in Heathcote as you are having your first for the day hehehehe!
Nice set up with flute and cello, what was the number and what is the 2 point you are playin'?
Cheers mate
John

----------


## Pete Jenner

It was about 4PM in Redfern John. It was the first of the day. I think we were playing Windmills of My Mind. It's the mando I built.

----------


## Al Bergstein

Me on guitar and frank wakefield on mando.a few years ago.can't remember the other mando player. It was a fun weekend. Weekend fun a was it!

----------


## John MacPhee

Ah Pete, like circles in a spiral, like a wheel within a wheel, great. Hey post a photo of your two point it looks amazing. Redfern at 4 pm, better you than me gunga din.
Cheers
John

----------


## Barry Wilson

Seriously though... got to play with a house band... I am doing a solo in a blues tune. Going to go play tonight with the female vocalist at an acoustic jam

----------


## journeybear

A few months ago my swing/jug band decided to busk at Mallory Square during the nightly Sunset Celebration. Solo musicians get short shrift there, and most passersby are attracted to the circus-type acts - jugglers, trained dogs, tumblers, tightrope walkers, and what not - but you get a bunch of scruffly skifflers together, merrily banging away on what-have-you, and you can attract and hold a crowd. We did this twice, and cleaned up both times.



Due to the artistic process, a bit of clarification might help. I'm the dapper fellow on the left. To the right are ukulele, accordion, and bass; below are washboard and guitar.

----------


## Wilbur James

Enjoying my DMM.

----------


## fatt-dad

At the beach with my '84 Flatiron 1N. Just a great time!

f-d

----------

JEStanek

----------


## MK in NC

Bashing out easy chords on a 1983 Flatiron 1SH while sending a less-than-subtle message about the upcoming college football season.

----------


## tmsweeney

mando beach bum # 2

----------


## Bertram Henze

> mando beach bum # 2


bum - bum - Bum - Bum - BUM - BUM (banjo shark approaching)

----------


## fatt-dad

> Bashing out easy chords on a 1983 Flatiron 1SH while sending a less-than-subtle message about the upcoming college football season.


Nice pancake!

f-d

----------


## MK in NC

Thanks, fatt-dad. It looks as if you enjoy a pancake Flatiron as well.

----------


## jessejsaunders

I've been a decent guitar player for a long time, but played my first gig on mandolin with my new jam-grass band last night (only our 3rd show). Mandolin is making way more sense to me than guitar ever has.  I'm still in the honeymoon period with the mandolin, but I'm looking forward to a long, happy marriage. 

We even had two gig offers from people in attendance!

----------


## Eric C.

From this past weekend playing an open house of a friend's music listening room he's opening up in the near future.

----------


## Tydees

This was a small gig I did this summer. Lots of fun!  :Grin:

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

> From this past weekend playing an open house of a friend's music listening room he's opening up in the near future.


Can't wait to play one of these...

----------


## Ben Cooper

My New Girouard!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## whosebluesanyway

Greetings, board. As my first post I thought I'd say hello. I'm a long-time guitar player who's recently made the switch to mandolin. I decided I wanted to be a lead guy instead of a rhythm guy. Chris Thile is a huge influence, along with Tony Rice, Bill Monroe, Tony Trischka, and Bela Fleck. I'm playing a Loar LM-600-VS and loving it. I'm using D'Addario EXP JL74's and a Wegen TF-140. The usual suspects. Having a blast learning my first dozen fiddle tunes and look forward to mingling with other mando enthusiasts.

----------


## dan@kins

Playing with my group, Hot Chocolate and the MarshMellows for our little town's Summer Concert Series.  In mandolin we trust!

----------


## Ed Goist

Proof positive that Santa plays an Eastman MD-305...and that he's a fan of the Ottawa Senators.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Me and the Girouard by the Christmas tree!  Practicing Christmas carols and not caring how much the dog howls.  LOL

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## lorrainehornig

My daughter on guitar and me on mandolin...playing Christmas carols last night at her house. It was great fun!

----------

JEStanek, 

MaggieMae, 

Michael Bridges

----------


## Michael Bridges

I've heard some of Lorraine's daughter's music, the girl has talent! Great picture, Lorraine.

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## Shortloin

We took some pictures from the rehearsal lately. 



I usually have a thick beard but there is a mild winter here in scandinavia so..  :Smile:

----------


## Pete Jenner

> My New Girouard!



You've done well.

----------


## Minorkey

I dont have a picture of me with my mandolin yet but here's one of me with my Fender acoustic.

----------


## mandopete

Ahem....(bump).

----------

Magnus Geijer

----------


## Amanda Gregg

By a stroke of luck, I once got to play Tombstone Junction on stage with David Grier.  Great picture of the Stiver in action.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Jim Garber

> By a stroke of luck, I once got to play Tombstone Junction on stage with David Grier.  Great picture of the Stiver in action.


I esp like that large "inlay" above your heads!! Have any video of that gig?

----------


## Amanda Gregg

> I esp like that large "inlay" above your heads!! Have any video of that gig?


Man I wish!  I haven't found any.

----------


## sgarrity

That's a memorable moment. And a good tune too!

----------


## Dave Hicks

Flatiron A5Jr - song was "Piano Man" (!)

----------


## Mike Anderson

Just found this thread by accident! Here's one of me in my band, not current but I like it. A good friend recently said "looks like you must be doing one of those songs where the British round everyone up and ship them to Australia..."  :Grin:

----------


## Rosemary Philips

> By a stroke of luck, I once got to play Tombstone Junction on stage with David Grier.  Great picture of the Stiver in action.


Wow! How did you manage that?

----------


## lflngpicker

Snapped a selfie on my computer playin' my MIJ 1980's Kentucky KM-650 (LOL)

----------

DataNick

----------


## CavScout

My son and me at Delfest.

----------

danostrowski, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Mike Bunting

> My son and me at Delfest.


Good one.

----------

CavScout

----------


## Michael Wolf

Playing some Choro with Mike:







That was a very nice experience.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Playing some Choro with Mike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a very nice experience.


About as cool as it gets, I would say!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## gforeman

well, I don't have my Mando yet, so here.

This one is kinda old.


This photo is not old...but I am!   :Laughing:

----------


## eastman_315

Hanging out between connecting flights at Midway/Chicago.



Too serious!  :Cool: 

Frank

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Hanging out between connecting flights at Midway/Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> Too serious! 
> 
> Frank


That's one way to get cell phone users out of your hair!

----------


## eastman_315

> That's one way to get cell phone users out of your hair!


 Ha! Except my buddy with the iPhone that took it.

Actually, with my lack of skill it gets everyone within the sound of my mando out of my hair! :-)

Take care,

Frank

----------


## jim simpson

From a recent show (National Pike Pickers)

----------


## Zissou Intern

Jim, stop taunting me with that Daley. Every time I see one, my MAS flairs up!

----------


## jim simpson

> Jim, stop taunting me with that Daley. Every time I see one, my MAS flairs up!



lol!

----------


## mando on the side

Gotta start them early!

----------

Denman John, 

GKWilson, 

JEStanek

----------


## Dave Hicks

Augusta Blues & Swing Week

----------


## Rob Ross

This is an old one, but I like it.  Coming back from Kyrgyzstan on a C-130, with my Flatiron.  I found a nice Honeytone pocket amplifier at O'Brien's Music store in St. Johns, Newfoundland on a previous deployment.  I used a tuner suction cup mike to the mando, and headphones over ear plugs, otherwise you'd never hear anything sitting in back between the propellers. Good way to kill part of an 8 hour drone when it's not your leg to fly.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

fatt-dad

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Gotta start them early!


Wait, is your son's name the same as a certain respected Austin, TX mandolin luthier? I tried to name one of my sons Dudenbostel or Monteleone, but the wife rejected both of them for some reason...

----------


## mando on the side

> Wait, is your son's name the same as a certain respected Austin, TX mandolin luthier? I tried to name one of my sons Dudenbostel or Monteleone, but the wife rejected both of them for some reason...


Marty,

I secretly gave him the name in hopes that one day it can be an excuse to get an actual Ellis F5  :Cool: ..."Hey Honey, wouldn't it be cool to buy our son a mando that has his name on it?"

Ed

----------


## blawson

> This is an old one, but I like it.  Coming back from Kyrgyzstan on a C-130, with my Flatiron.  I found a nice Honeytone pocket amplifier at O'Brien's Music store in St. Johns, Newfoundland on a previous deployment.  I used a tuner suction cup mike to the mando, and headphones over ear plugs, otherwise you'd never hear anything sitting in back between the propellers. Good way to kill part of an 8 hour drone when it's not your leg to fly.


This is excellent!  Great way to make the best of a situation.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Straight from my Instagram!  :Grin:

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Ben Cooper

Couldn't take my Girouard with me to Kruger Park South Africa, but I took my shirt so I could represent.  Don't have a mandolin cafe ball cap yet though....

----------


## Astro

My last band. I'm on guitar on far right. That was a trial gig with new material. Mostly acoustic rock. I usually dont use the music stand anymore and I play with totally different folks now. No drummer anymore but we do have a cajon or djembe sit in a lot. I dont like drum kits but I must say our drummer in that band was great because she had a soft touch and good vocals.

----------


## Steevarino

I honestly don't know if I ever posted on this particular thread or not, but here's a shot of me taken some time back at Jesse McReynold's Pick Inn in Gallatin, Tennessee.  I have no idea what F-5 that is in the pic.  Just one that someone asked me to play and have a look at.

----------

jim simpson, 

OldGus

----------


## mee

OK I think I have posted this pic before, and ofcourse this pic was taken maybe 40-45 years ago...

----------


## jim simpson

mee,

That's awesome! - love Donna

----------


## Astro

Yeah, you win mee. Gotta love those boots. Made for Walkin. I'm going to have to get a pair of those.

----------


## Benjamin Gieseke

Hey everyone!

Longtime fan of the cafe here, just introducing myself and thought this would be the best way to get started! I'm the guy on the left in the photo, taken when myself and a couple friends were asked to play at a friends wedding. Not sure when this photo was taken during the day, mostly because I really don't know why I'm holding my mando like that... I've also since replaced that Fender with a Loar LM-400 my fiance bought for me (they're both keepers, for sure). Looking forward to joining the conversation!

----------


## journeybear

Welcome to the Cafe!  :Mandosmiley:  Glad to see the mandolinist is the sharpest dresser - as it should be.  :Cool: 

And great pic, mee. Just great!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Here are a couple of pretty good videos of my band. (People shoot us all the time, but the few that get posted are often poor quality and incomplete.) The first is from just a few weeks ago; the second is from last year. I get to take a couple of decent rides on the first one; in the second I also get to show  my skills on the blues harp. The first is pretty much what we sound like; the second was, well, a bit compromised, accommodating the piano player (since departed from the ensemble).





Hmmm ... Guess this is the wrong thread. Oh well!  :Redface:  Enjoy, anyway!  :Whistling:

----------

GKWilson, 

Jackgaryk

----------


## danostrowski

My new phoenix and I...

----------

DataNick

----------


## jaycat

At Mark's mom's birthday party this afternoon.

Sorry, no mandolin content, had to hold down the fort between the two banjos . . .

----------

Jim Hilburn

----------


## mandopete

It's only been like a million years or so since I was last here on the café.  Gotta be some new mugs by now!

----------

DataNick, 

JEStanek

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Pete!!!

----------


## Bill Snyder

> It's only been like a million years or so since I was last here on the café.  Gotta be some new mugs by now!


I didn't know Mike Huckaby plays mandolin. (Please don't throw anything)

----------

Flame Maple

----------


## journeybear

That's a different thread - Infamous people who play(ed) mandolin.  :Disbelief:   :Confused:   :Wink:   :Grin:   :Whistling:

----------


## jim simpson

My friend Bob Heyer and myself at  the Gathering at Sweet Creek near Mineral Wells, WV from Sat. Sept. 5th.

----------


## billhay4

Ya'll are too thin. Eat some grits.
Bill

----------


## Alaska Splty Woods

A pic of part of the process of how your soundboards are recovered out of a log.
This is actually my Wife Annette dissecting a sitka round into re-sawable block. The tools are 2 froes, 2 -10" plastic fallers wedges and 1- 8 pound aluminum mallet. The heart block, is what we refer to as bonus block.
The round is "Read" very critically to determine where the splits will be made for Quality, grade and recovery.

I found this thread searching for how to upload a profile pic. Now I will continue that search, to find the answer to that question.

----------

DataNick, 

Jess L., 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## lucho

my latest photo session with my folk band

----------

Jess L., 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## LittleBlue

Here's me, recording from last weekend with the Temple Mandolin No. 000. My first build.

----------


## journeybear

Went to a fabulous show Saturday - Shawn Colvin, John Hiatt, Lucinda Williams, Kris Kristofferson. I've mentiond Lu is a friend before. Hung out with her and the band and others after her set. Was having so much I missed most of Kris' set. Time well spent.  :Grin:  She was a little tired, but smiling on the inside.

Note clever use of product placement with Mandolin Café baseball cap. Endorsement deal possibility?  :Whistling:

----------


## mandopete

Here's my annual update....this was at last week's pre-Wintergrass jam.  We are being sponsored by Sears.

----------


## mandopete

Watch it!

----------


## DougC

Evan Marshall is the fastest mandolin player. But I had a good laugh when I pressed the wrong button on my Ipad. That head sure bobbles about. Ha, ha.  (Thank gawd it is a silent movie).

----------


## Bruce Robinson

Bruce Robinson, Mandola, Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra


- - - Updated - - -

Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra, 2015-16

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Hmmm.  If this worked, that's me in Mary-Gomot, France on a sunny December day.

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Randi Gormley

There have certainly been more flattering pictures of me, but this is about as typical as I get when I've rushed to a session, grabbed a seat and someone hands me a copy of the comhaltas magazine before anything gets started. Thought you all might find it as entertaining as I did. 

There actually is a story behind this. I've been playing ITM for about 15 years now but that's in addition to my "real" job, which has been in newspapers for the past 40 years. Over the years, the people I work with have occasionally known about my hobby but mostly I'm just some random reporter -- editor, now -- who takes care not to be photographed because it's considered bad form, me working for the paper and all. The group I work for now has five small papers in Connecticut. I know my own crew but the photographers (and certainly the reporters) in the other papers only know me by voice or email. When I showed up at comhaltas on Thursday, I took a seat and settled in and then the branch president announced there was a photographer from the local paper there. It was too late to move to the back row (which I would have if i'd known he was there when I first walked in) so I just pretended I was some random musician. He never came up to ask me for my name, so I figured I'd dodged a bullet.

Friday I'm in the office doing work and I get an email from the photographer asking if this photo was, indeed, me and what name I go by. It seemed the photo editor, who knows me by sight, recognized my profile in another shot and asked him if he had a face-on photo of me so she could double-check and he pulled up this one. She thought it was pretty funny and had him send it. I acknowledged the identification and told him he should have warned me to comb my hair. Anyway, now at least one off-site photographer knows my alter ego!

----------


## Jim Garber

Funny, Randi! I assume they didn't use this in the article with this caption, "People who play Irish music prefer to read magazines and look at their phones."

----------

Randi Gormley

----------


## cbakewell

In action at Rhyl Folk Club Xmas party.

I am playing my Resonator Mandolin, made by Stuart Wailing.

There was an element of fate involved in its acquisition.


 I saw it in the gallery on the Stuart Wailing website years ago, and envied it. 

 It was described as an example of a custom commission for a client.  Stuarts custom commissions were way out side my price bracket at the  time sadly.

 A year or so ago, I  started playing in a local Barn Dance band, and it turned out that  the band leader was the guy who commissioned it and now wanted to sell it, a  price was agreed and it became mine.

 I think it safe to say  that it is not 'subtle' .... 'tinny and twangy' would be more accurate,  but I like it ... it is 100% the wrong instrument to play Bluegrass on. This suits me fine, as what I play could be  accurately described as 'not bluegrass'   :Smile:

----------


## John Soper

Time to revive this thread for the new year.  

Playing a benefit for a long time Durham, NC Busker who was well-known to anybody who hung out on 9th Street or at the Farmer's Market.

----------


## JEStanek

Hey Randi, I love that Runa is on the back page of that magazine.  Shannon Lambert-Ryan (lead singer of Runa) and I have worked together at the Philadelphia Folk Festival since 2000.  I've loved watching how successful they have become.

Jamie

----------

Randi Gormley

----------


## Joey Anchors

This is the closest thing I have of me.. I don't play out.

----------


## Mark Marino

A recent gig.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## DataNick

Desperado playing the SDBS Showcase at The Great 48 with guest mandolinists Nina Wiseman and Joshua Gooding

----------


## George R. Lane

> There have certainly been more flattering pictures of me, but this is about as typical as I get when I've rushed to a session, grabbed a seat and someone hands me a copy of the comhaltas magazine before anything gets started. Thought you all might find it as entertaining as I did. 
> 
> There actually is a story behind this. I've been playing ITM for about 15 years now but that's in addition to my "real" job, which has been in newspapers for the past 40 years. Over the years, the people I work with have occasionally known about my hobby but mostly I'm just some random reporter -- editor, now -- who takes care not to be photographed because it's considered bad form, me working for the paper and all. The group I work for now has five small papers in Connecticut. I know my own crew but the photographers (and certainly the reporters) in the other papers only know me by voice or email. When I showed up at comhaltas on Thursday, I took a seat and settled in and then the branch president announced there was a photographer from the local paper there. It was too late to move to the back row (which I would have if i'd known he was there when I first walked in) so I just pretended I was some random musician. He never came up to ask me for my name, so I figured I'd dodged a bullet.
> 
> Friday I'm in the office doing work and I get an email from the photographer asking if this photo was, indeed, me and what name I go by. It seemed the photo editor, who knows me by sight, recognized my profile in another shot and asked him if he had a face-on photo of me so she could double-check and he pulled up this one. She thought it was pretty funny and had him send it. I acknowledged the identification and told him he should have warned me to comb my hair. Anyway, now at least one off-site photographer knows my alter ego!


Randi,
I was a photographer for 30 years at my hometown paper and I was lucky that I was on the backside of the camera, as I do not like to have my own photo taken. I am glad that your president announced that a photographer was in the room because some folks get downright nasty to us photogs. I always tried to let folks know I was in the  room and if they didn't want to photographed it gave them time to move or tell me not to shoot them. The only people I have ever run into who never objected were politicians.

----------


## Randi Gormley

George -- that is a scream! our politicians are exactly the same, unless they've been caught doing something they shouldn't, then we have to rely on file photos!

Most people don't realize how tough it is for newspaper photographers to do their work. I admire all they do and am constantly astounded at what a difference there is between a photo taken by even a talented amateur and someone whose job it is to do the impossible on a daily basis.

----------


## Gelsenbury

I really like this picture. It was taken at a recent charity event organised by our students. The photographer was also a student, and I think her work is of an outstanding quality. My favourite is the shadow of the headstock on my shirt.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I really like this picture.


Potential CD cover!

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## goaty76



----------

DataNick

----------


## THart

Nice to see you all. Happily checking out my Jessen gbom build in progress over the weekend.

----------


## Bob Clark

> 


When I first looked, I was focusing on your instrument, then I looked a bit more closely and saw the best feature of the photos.  The expressions on your little girl's face in these two pictures are just magical.  These are wonderful pictures that you should treasure.  Is that her mandolin?  Does she play?  If not, I hope you will teach her.  Thanks for posting these wonderful family shots.

----------


## Traveling Tracks



----------


## Zach Wilson

There's my new Red Valley mandolin and I!

----------

Gelsenbury, 

PH-Mando

----------


## goaty76

> When I first looked, I was focusing on your instrument, then I looked a bit more closely and saw the best feature of the photos.  The expressions on your little girl's face in these two pictures are just magical.  These are wonderful pictures that you should treasure.  Is that her mandolin?  Does she play?  If not, I hope you will teach her.  Thanks for posting these wonderful family shots.



Thank you.  Currently that is not her mandolin though maybe one day it will be.  Both those instruments are pre-1898 Orville Gibson made pieces.  She's 6 and has just been starting to play ukulele.  Once she gets pressing down on strings and frets maybe we will move onto mandolin or guitar.  A friend of mine requested a photo of me for his blog so I grabbed what is most precious to me to be in it.  His post can be seen here http://harpguitars.net/blog/2018/03/...ages-addendum/.  Artwork behind us is also from her.


Phil

----------


## Apple1

I want to say you are an elegant man.

----------


## Frankdolin

This is a photo of me, on far right, and my family probably around 1964-5 with a British banjo-mandolin that is super loud for it's size and under my bed somewhere...

----------

DataNick

----------


## Zach Wilson

> This is a photo of me, on far right, and my family probably around 1964-5 with a British banjo-mandolin that is super loud for it's size and under my bed somewhere...


This is fantastic!

----------


## Benjamin Gieseke

Love this thread! Replied once years ago but felt it was worth an update.
Now playing a Summit F-200x in a community mandolin orchestra (I'm in the middle, wearing a tie):

(Apologies for the zoomed-in smartphone pic). 
Here's the link to our website for those interested:
http://www.minnesotamandolinorchestra.org/
Also a better pic of the mando for fun:

----------


## Dave Hicks



----------


## Steve Ostrander

The Lost Hitch Hikers playing at Dark Horse Brewing, Marshall, MI.

----------


## Tydees

Updated photo taken last weekend at a gig.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## journeybear

My duo Zee Loons at our gig last night. Finally got to play at one of our favorite venues, Blue Heaven. Rocky start, PA issues, but our friend sitting in on the second set sorted things out. Hope it leads to more.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Dave Fultz

At a New Years Day party with friends.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## John Soper

Picking a little Django in Millwood, VA

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Garber

> Picking a little Django in Millwood, VA


Wow! Including a *Levin DeLuxe* guitar. Of course, that was really just for that photo.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## John Soper

Jim:

Levin Deluxe: almost 19 inch lower bout, European spruce, Walnut back & sides... Very stout & responsive arch top guitar.  My picking buddy makes it look like an L00.  He brought an axe; I brought a hatchet (pretty good one at that).

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Jim:
> 
> Levin Deluxe: almost 19 inch lower bout, European spruce, Walnut back & sides... Very stout & responsive arch top guitar.  My picking buddy makes it look like an L00.  He brought an axe; I brought a hatchet (pretty good one at that).


That guitar is a hoss!  Thanks for posting.   :Smile:

----------


## Jim Garber

I didnt mean that the Levin in your photo was just for posing just that one in Djangos hands. I suppose he did try it but it would be a very different guitar to his Selmer.

----------


## soliver

Here's a shot (from a few months back) from a friend at the local Jam at the Australian Bakery in Marietta.
I'm the one with the Mandolin  :Laughing:

----------


## Dega



----------


## jim simpson

taken at recent gig with newly acquired F5L

----------


## Chris Cochran

In the middle

----------

trodgers, 

V70416

----------


## Willem

Here is one. Not sure if I was confused, concentrating, and just really feeling the break.

----------


## Old Growth

A pic from a show a little bit ago. Playing my Wienman F5. Hmm...well, i thought i was sitting upright for the majority of the evening.

----------


## MikeZito

Cover photo for my next album; (due out next year).

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Cover photo for my next album; (due out next year).


Or this courtesy of the web site remove.bg, try it yourself. You can make it look like you're in NYC or the beach, or whatever.

----------


## RandyC



----------


## MikeZito

> . . . courtesy of the web site remove.bg . . . You can make it look like you're in NYC or the beach, or whatever.


As you can see from the attached proof, the Art Department at the record company isn't the least bit concerned about blocking out the background in my picture - they really want to block out the ugly face in the foreground!

----------


## TimBramer



----------

